# [Sammelthread] Pokemon



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2015)

Ich hab es nicht glauben können, dass hier im Forum noch kein Pokemon-Sammelthread da ist!
Egal, hab ich mir gedacht, dass kann ich dann mal erledigen.

*Sammelthread Pokemon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Inhaltsverzeichnis*
1. Was sind Pokemon?
2. Übersicht von Spielen
3. Häufige Kampfarten
4. kleines Kampf-Glossar
5. Nützliche Links

*
1. Was sind Pokemon?*
Ach, wer hat es noch nie gelesen? Dieses "Hallo, ich bin Prof. _Name eines Baumes_. Diese Welt wird bevölkert von Wesen, die wir Pokemon nennen...". Diese Spiele entführen dich in diese Welt und lassen dich mit diesen, sich entwickelnden Wesen seit fast 2 Jahrzehnten Kämpfe austragen und andere kleinere Spielchen machen.
Wie in einem klassischen rundenbasierten Rollenspiel wachsen die anfangs meist niedlichen Wesen mit Erfahrung in ihren Leveln vorran und ändern recht häufig dabei ihr Aussehen und ihre Angriffe.
In der Regel gibt es mehrere Entwicklungsstufen: Eine Basisstufe und bis zu zwei Entwicklungen. Der "Legende" nach wurde dieses Konzept von Satoshi Tajiri erfunden als er die Metamorphose von einer Raupe zum Schmetterling beobachtet hat. Dementsprechend war die Raupy zu Safcon zu Smettbo Entwicklungsreihe der Prototyp für eines der heute erfolgreichsten Spielekonzepte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der 6. Spielegeneration ist die so genannte "Mega-Entwicklung" noch hinzugekommen, die im Gegensatz zu den anderen nur temporär ist.
Unterteilt werden die verschiedenen Pokemon in verschiedene Typen, von denen es mittlerweile 17 Stück gibt, als neuester hinzugekommen: Fee, die die Effektivität von Attacken beschreiben. Ein Pokemon kann bis zu zwei dieser Typen angehören.
Wer sich noch tiefer mit der Materie beschäftigt wird auf Begriffe wie Fähigkeiten, Werte, Basiswerte, EVs und DVs stoßen, die vieles berechenbar machen und im PvP später für viele wichtig werden.

*2. Übersicht der Spiele*
Mittlerweile sind recht viele Spiele in dieses Universum hinzugekommen und man unterteilt sie meistens Generationenweise und in Hauptreihe und Spin-Offs. Diesem Konzept folgen wir mal hier und beachten nur die Spiele die in Europa erschienen sind:

1. Generation:
Haupreihe: Rot und Blau, Gelb
Spin off: Stadium, Trading Card Game, Pinball, Puzzle League, Snap

2. Generation:
Hauptreihe: Gold und Silber, Kristall
Spin off: Stadium 2 Puzzle Challenge, mini

3. Generation:
Hauptreihe: Rubin und Saphir, Smaragd, Feuerrot undBlattrün
Spin off: Mystery Dungeon Rot und Blau, Channel, Pinball Rubin und Saphir, Colosseum, XD- Der Dunkle Sturm, Ranger, Dash, Link

4. Generation:
Hauptreihe: Diamant und Perl, Platin, HeartGold und SoulSilver
Spin off: Mystery Dungeon Erkundungsteam Zeit und Dunkelheit, Mystery Dungeon Erkundungsteam Himmel, Ranger: Finsternis über Almia, Ranger: Spuren des Lichts, Battle Revolution, My Pokemon Ranch, PokéParkWii, Rumble

5. Generation:
Hauptreihe: Schwarz und Weiß, Schwarz 2 und Weiß 2
Spin off: Pokédex 3D, PokéPark 2, Super Pokémon Rumble, Lernen mit Pokémon: Tasten-Abenteuer, Traumradar, Conquest, Mystery Dungeon Portale in die Unendlichkeit

6. Generation:
Hauptreihe: X und Y, Omega Rubin und Alpha Saphir
Spin off: Link! Battle, Art Academy, Ferienlager, Shuffle, Pokken Tournament, Pokemon GO, Super Mystery Dungeon

7. Generation:
Hauptreihe: Sonne und Mond

Die Generationen unterscheiden sich von der Anzahl der erhältlichen Pokemon und kleineren Balancing-Änderungen. Im Folgenden beschäftigen wir uns nur noch mit der Hauptreihe.
*
3.Häufige Kampfarten*
Einzelkampf:
Klassischer Modus, in dem bis zu 6 Pokemon nacheinander einzeln gegeneinander antreten und in Simulatoren-Kämpfen der gebräuchlichste Modus. Hier werden meistens die Tierlisten von der Smogon University benutzt und meistens eine höchstgrenze im Tier vereinbart. In absteigender Reihenfolge gibt es : AG>Uber>OU>UU>RU>NU>LC
Diese sind Hauptsächlich duch die Häufigkeit der Benutzung festgelegt, wobei es auch kleinere Bannlisten auf Attacken, Items und Pokemon gibt. Im AG (Anything goes) gibt es sowas natürlich nicht.
Doppelkampf:
Bei den offiziellen Turnieren mittlerweile gebräuchlicher Modus, der die Pokemon in Paaren gegeneinander antreten. Am häufigsten benutzt man das VGC XX Format (Video Game Championship XX bezeichnet das Jahr), das durch die Verfügbarkeit der Pokemon und Items in den Spielen der Hauptreihe gesteuert/gebalanced wird.
Dreierkampf:
Meistens nur ein Fun-Modus werden ganze drei Pokemon auf einmal in den Kampf geschickt. Dabei kann es sein, dass ein Pokemon ein anderes gar nicht erreichen kann.
Reihumkampf:
Wie im Dreierkampf befinden sich drei Pokemon auf dem Feld wovon allerdings nur eines kämpft und pro Runde kostenlos (im Gegensatz zu anderen Modi) gegen eines was sich bereits auf dem Feld befindet austauschen kann.
*
4. kleines Kampf-Glossar*
Angr: Angriff, benutzt zur Schadensberechnung von physichen Angriffen
AP: Gibt an, wie häufig ein Angriff benutzbar ist
Basiswerte: Benutzt zur Berechnung der Statuswerte der Pokemon
Coverage: Abdeckung von Schwächen und Resistenzen in einem Moveset, eine "gute" trifft viele Schwächen von Pokemon
DV: Determinant Value, eine Art Gen eines Pokemon, die einen Bonus auf einen Statuswert geben; liegen pro Statuswert zwischen 0 und 31, wobei 1 DV entspricht 1 Punkt auf Lvl 100
Init: Initiative, benutzt zur Angriffsreihenfolge der Pokemon
EV: Effort Value, Fleißpunkte; Wenn man ein Pokemon besiegt, bekommt man auf einen Statuswert eine gewisse Anzahl an EVs, maximal insgesamt 510 erreichbar, 252 pro Statuswert, 4 EV entsprechen 1 Punkt auf Lvl 100
Fähigkeit: Zusatzeffekt eines Pokemons
KP: Kraftpunkte, Lebensanzeige, wenn sie auf 0 sinken ist das Pokemon KO
Resistenz: Verringerter Schaden von Angriffen eines Typs
Schwäche: Erhöhter Schaden von Angriffen eines Typs
STAB: Angriffsbonus, wenn Pokemontyp mit Angriffstyp übereinstimmt
Statuswerte: KP, Angr, Vert, Sp.Angr., Sp.Vert, Init
Statusveränderung: Primäre: Verbrannt, Vergiftet, Paralyse, Gefroren, Schlaf, bitte in weiterführenden Links anschauen
Sp.Angr.: Spezial-Angriff, benutzt zur Schadensberechnung von speziellen Angriffen
Sp.Vert.: Spezial-Verteidigung, Resistenz gegen spezielle Angriffe
Sweeper: Pokemon mit Schwerpunkt auf Schaden
Vert: Verteidigung, Resistenz gegen physische Angriffe
Wall: Pokemon um Schaden zu tanken, meistens nach Schadensart unterschieden
Wesen: Jeweils ein Bonus und Malus auf einen Statuswert; ein positives Wesen entspricht 10% Erhöhung auf den Statuswert, ein negatives Wesen entspricht 10% Senkung des Statuswerts.
*
5. Nützliche Links*
Pokemon Global Link: Statistiken und Ranglisten über Onlinekämpfe
Smogon University: Tierliste und Strategischer Pokedex meistens für Einzelkämpfe
Pokemon Showdown: Simulator von Smogon
Pokewiki.de: deutsches Pokewiki mit übersichtlichen deutschen Informationen, selten Movesets
Bulbapedia: englisches Pokewiki, Namen in allen Sprachen suchbar
Pokefans: deutsche Moveset-Datenbank
Nuggetbridge: englischsprachige VGC-Gemeindschaft, viele Teamvorstellungen von Turniersiegern

Fragen, Hinweise und Anregungen sind immer gerne gesehen.

*HINWEIS*: Beachtet bitte bei Cheat-Modulen wie Powersave oder Action Replay Punkt 4.5 der Forenregeln.

Bildquellen: pokemon.com


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2015)

Ich spiele zwar kein Pokemon, aber trotzdem viel Spaß in dem thread.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

im Konsolenbereich wäre das wohl besser gewesen ^^
Aktuell habe ich keinen 3DS mehr,aber ich mag die Reihe,obwohl ich lange pausiert habe 
Mein letztes war auf GBA Smaragd ,aber der 3DS hat mit X/Y bzw ORAS wieder Laune gemacht - besonders der Competitive rockt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2015)

Naja, es ist ja im Grunde ein Rollenspiel, also hab ich es hier mal eingeordnet!
Jo, Competitive macht übelst Spaß, obwohl ich nicht sooo gut bin/ ich mich häufig von so trolligen Sachen wie Fluchtwert-Spam besiegen lasse! Wird Zeit, dass mein spezielles Lucario fertig wird!


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja im Grunde ein Rollenspiel, also hab ich es hier mal eingeordnet!
> Jo, Competitive macht übelst Spaß, obwohl ich nicht sooo gut bin/ ich mich häufig von so trolligen Sachen wie Fluchtwert-Spam besiegen lasse! Wird Zeit, dass mein spezielles Lucario fertig wird!



ja gut stimmt ^^ glaube aber nicht,dass das so viele in einem PC Forum kennen

Fluchtwert erhöhen ist so billig,im richtigen Battle ist sowas verboten (zurecht) - aber nun gut Turnierreif bin ich nicht ,dafür ist mir das Zusammenfarmen manchmal zu anstrengend ^^
Pokemon Online macht da schon mehr Spass,ich halte mich auch an die Bannregeln 
Was ich interessant finde ,ist die community - freundlicher als so in manch andere Multiplayerspielen (Mobas,Egoshooter usw) 

was hälst du eigentlich von den Megas? Anfangs fand ich das cool,aber irgendwie haben einige sie bekommen,die sie gar nicht gebraucht hätten 
Und einige sind einfach mies gebalanced (Mega Lucario/Gengar/Kangama zb)
auch stört mich der Name Mega,so ne Uhrzeit/Protoform hätte ich cooler gefunden (halt die Tiere in ihrem Urzustand)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2015)

Die Megas machen mir eigentlich viel Spaß, in gewisser Weise sind die auch gebalanced, da man nur eins haben kann. Ist halt blöd, wenn das Gegnerische deins Kontert, aber meistens hat man dann was anderes in der Hinterhand, um das zu Countern. Deswegen hab ich auf meinem Mega Metagross immer eine Stein-Attacke und genügend EVs um ein Mega-Glurak Y zu outspeeden und OHKOn. Im Doppel seh ich manche Sachen gar nicht soo OP wie Smogon sie eingeordnet hat (ist ja auch eine Einzelkampf-Tierlist). Man merkt halt, dass Game Freak den Doppelkampf als Turnier-Standard etablieren will und den Einzel ein bisschen als ungeliebtes Stiefkind da lässt. Über den Namen lässt sich streiten, wobei ich manche Pokemonnamen noch lächerlicher finde (siehe Waumboll) .
Ich persönlich spiele lieber Doppel, von daher machen mir viele Pokemon, die angeblich so Uber sind nicht sooo viele Probleme, Dinge wie Wutpulver, Rechte Hand und Spotlight sei Dank. Nur halt ein Siegeswillen Ceasurio mag ich jetzt nicht soo sehr, die machen mir immer noch recht viele Probleme, was aber auch daran liegt, dass meine Kampf-Attacken auf Bedrohern liegen...


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

Also ich spiele primär 6vs6 also Einzelkämpfe,ganz klassisch und finde M Gengar,Lucario,Kangama,Brutalanda sind zurecht gebannt
M Flunkifer bin ich mir nicht so sicher,und M Lohgock (wegen Temposchub ) hatte ich bisher keine Probleme,auch wenn der zurecht sehr stark ist
Mittlerweile sind ja auch der Frosch sowie Durengard weg glaub ich 

wie die Balance im Doppel ist weiss ich nicht,aber vllt gebe ich dem mal ne Chance (wenn ich irgendwann mal Zeit habe)

PS: Ja Caesurioa ist echt ein fieses Vieh,finde aber Zombiris auch sehr nervig  kleiner giftstrolch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2015)

Naja, der Frosch wird im Doppel nicht soo häufig gespielt. Das Problem mit ihm im Doppel ist halt, dass er unbedingt ein Wutpulver/Spotlight braucht um nicht instant umgehauen zu werden, trotz der Wandlungskunst. Das ist meistens ein 1 für 1 Trade, denn da geht fast alles durch wie Butter. Durengard ist halt nervig, aber da gibts auch nette Strategien gegen. Das Blöde bei ihm ist halt, dass es so lahm ist, dass es Angreifen und Königsschild machen kann und man fast immer auf die 150(Spez) Def haut...
Im Einzel kann ich diese Bans eigentlich gut verstehen. Lohgock Mega find ich zwar nerfig, aber ich finde das ist eines der wenigen verschwendeten Megas, da es ja schon als HA den Temposchub hat. Klar, der Angriffsboost ist sehr nice, aber ich glaube nicht, dass er sehr viel ausmacht. Da würde ich lieber das Lohgock non-Mega lassen und nach einem Protect wird es eh vieles outspeeden. Im Doppel seh ich es eigentlich kaum. Es sind halt recht viele Bedroher im Umlauf und nur für den Angriffsboost will es anscheinend keiner mega'n.
Der Flunkiefer ist zwar recht stark und häufig gespielt, aber er muss wenn er nicht grad einen Tiefschlag macht immer noch 2 Attacken ab können-> Kangama ist da deutlich dominanter.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

stimmt Lohgock hat ja schon Temopschub,habe damals Gen 4+5 ausgelassen und das mit den VRs nur am Rande mitbekommen ^^

Zum Züchten bin ich noch zu faul,vllt mache ich das irgendwann nochmal EV/DV Training ist ja mittlerweile recht einfach


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2015)

Apropo HA: schon was von den Japan-Verteilungen, insbesondere dem Serpi mit Umkehrung in Matches gesehen?
Halt mit Blättersturm den +2 Boost abholen und dann tut es irgendwie schon nach ein, zwei Attacken weh, egal wie effektiv...


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Apropo HA: schon was von den Japan-Verteilungen, insbesondere dem Serpi mit Umkehrung in Matches gesehen?
> Halt mit Blättersturm den +2 Boost abholen und dann tut es irgendwie schon nach ein, zwei Attacken weh, egal wie effektiv...



nein bin da nicht so ganz up to date ^^
Umkehrung ist schon eine gute Fähigkeit aber ich glaube nur Serpiroyal profitiert davon so richtig,die anderen sind nicht stark genug (wobei Calamanero mit Kraftkoloss vllt noch)
Kenne aber auch nur die 2

PS: wenn der Thread so weitergeht und sich sonst niemand beteiligt,wird der wohl vllt geschlossen ,wir könnten genauso gut über PN/PW diskutieren xd


----------



## XyZaaH (21. Januar 2015)

Hab heute mit Y angefangen, Alpha Saphir hab ich auch schon durch. Die alten Editionen vom DS gab ich nicht mehr 
Hat jemand nen guide wo die ganzen Iv 's und Dv's erklärt werden? Hab bis jetzt nur casual gespielt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2015)

Naja, du könntest dir mal die heir durchlesen:
FleiÃŸ-Punkte â€“ PokÃ©Wiki
Determinant Values â€“ PokÃ©Wiki
Kurz und knapp: ein IV oder DV ist eine Art "Gen" vom Pokemon. Für jeden Statuswert gibt es eins.
Es erbt drei zufällige von den Eltern und drei werden zufällig generiert. Außer ein Elternteil trägt einen Fatumknoten, dann sind es 5 Stück, die vererbt werden, was die Zucht mit einem 6DV-Ditto (alle passend) bedeutend einfacher macht.
1 DV bedeutet einen Punkt mehr auf Lvl 100, dementsprechend brauchts 2 auf Lvl 50 usw...

Fleißpunkte, FP oder EVs sind recht ähnlich, du verteilst die aber durchs besiegen von Pokemon. Du kannst bis zu 510 insgesamt und bis zu 252 auf einen Wert verteilen, was bis zu 32 zusätliche Punkte auf Stufe 50 und 64 auf Stufe 100 bringen kann und ca. 35 Basiswert-Punkten entspricht. Auf der Pokewiki findest du zu jedem Pokemon die entsprechenden Punkte, die es beim KO gibt. Durch die Machtitems im Kampfhaus und den Pokerus kannst du sie schneller wachsen lassen.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Hab heute mit Y angefangen, Alpha Saphir hab ich auch schon durch. Die alten Editionen vom DS gab ich nicht mehr
> Hat jemand nen guide wo die ganzen Iv 's und Dv's erklärt werden? Hab bis jetzt nur casual gespielt



[Gen. 6] EVs/DVs, Zucht und Training! - FilbBoard bitte ^^

da geht's mehr ums Training,habs mal schnell rausgesucht,ansonsten hats Hans auch gut erklärt


----------



## Nazzy (22. Januar 2015)

Oh gott, habe ich das früher "gesuchtet", hatte sogar Bettwäsche 
Und das schlimme ist, dass ich die meisten der  ersten 150 Pokemons, noch  kenne :/


----------



## Kinguin (22. Januar 2015)

Das nennst du schlimm ?  Pokemon  war eines meiner ersten Spiele auf dem Gameboy ,ist nunmal Nostalgie.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte schon Rot als "Einstiegsdroge" und auch mit dem Wechsel auf den DS nur pausiert. Mich hat der tiefe strategische Faktor später wieder gefesselt. Und wo keine Zeit ist, wird Zeit gemacht: 300h auf ORAS sprechen für sich, wobei davon sicherlich einige afk-rumliegen waren.


----------



## Jan565 (23. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe 1998 mit Rot/Blau angefangen! 

Man waren das noch Zeiten. In der Schule mit dem Game Boy Pokemon zocken. 

Dann kamen nach recht kurzer Zeit Gold/Silber später Kristall raus. Habe ich auch noch alles gezockt. 

Rubin und Saphir habe ich nicht angerührt und habe erst am Release Tag von Alpha Saphier und Omega Rubin wieder angefangen. Auf Rubin, was bei meinem 2DS mit bei war als Preload habe ich jetzt auch schon 300h. Auf Alpha Saphier sind es dagegen nur 50h. Werde aber Saphir noch einmal neu anfangen, weil ich da halt leider vieles verbockt habe da ich es nur durch gezockt habe um auf Rubin alles zu bekommen. 

Und wo stehe ich jetzt? 

715/719 Pokemon habe ich wieder.  Dank tatkräfter Unterstützung meiner Freundin, die jede Generation hat und gezockt hat. 

Durch sie wurde ich auch wieder darauf aufmerksam und habe mit dem alten RPG Klassiker angefangen. 

Also bei mir hat sich das Geld für den DS und die Spiele bezahlt gemacht. Und ich bin ja noch lange nicht am Ende, jetzt geht es die DV und EV Werte der Pokemon um mir ein Kampftrupp fertig zu machen. 

Was ich nur schade finde, Pokemon ist das einzige Spiel seiner Art!

*Edit

Eines muss ich über Pokemon noch los werden. 

Ich habe mir auch mal erlaubt alle Pokemon Filme mir anzusehen. Alle 16 die es im Moment auf Deutsch gibt. 

Den ersten habe ich damals noch im Kino gesehen. War schon genial die Zeit. Mewtu mit seiner Männlichen Stimme. Alles hat bei dem Film gepasst. Aber habt ihr euch mal den 16. angesehen? Mewtu bekam eine Weibliche Stimme! Ich hätte das kotzen kriegen können, wie die den verunstaltet haben.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2015)

Ich bevorzuge zum taktischen Ausprobieren diese Simulatoren mit Pokemon Online.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Januar 2015)

Nette Idee. Hatte die erste Gen (R/G/B/Y) als ich 8j alt war und spielte jede bis zur 4.Gen durch, jede Edition wurde für mehrere 100h gespielt. jetzt sind  bereits 12j. her. Meine Güte vergeht die Zeit. 

Die 5 und Y/X habe ich ausgelassen, aber Nintendos 3DS Line ist ein Meer voller Perlen. Tut auch dem Frust gut bei Abreagieren von Dota 2 und BF4 

Auch eine Frage an die Leute hier,  mit welcher Gen habt ihr angefangen und eure Lieblingsedition? 

Meine ist und wird es wohl immer bleiben die 2.Gen - Silver. 
16Orden, 251Pokemons (nicht zu viel nicht zu wenig) Badass Boss, und toller 8bit Soundtrack  

Würde ja mehr schreiben, aber ich halte es doch eher kurz.  Sollte ich die 5 und 6.Gen nachholen oder sein lassen für den Moment? 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Jan565 (23. Januar 2015)

Mit ORAS machst nichts falsch. 

Aber die besten bleiben immer noch Rot und Blau. Danach kommt dann bei mir erst einmal nichts und danach dann Gold und Silber. Alleine schon weil es die einzigen Editionen sind, wo man nur mit dem Spielen ALLE Prokemon bekommen kann. 

Auf Rubin und Saphir geht das nur über Events und das zieht sich schon seid der 3. Generation hin. 

Leider gibt es keine Möglichkeit von Gen. 1 und 2 auf 3 und höher tauschen zu können, weil die bei Generation 3 dieses DV und EV System eingeführt haben. Finde das DV System gut, aber schade dass die es nicht irgendwie möglich gelassen haben zu tauschen, indem die beim Tausch einfach die Werte auf normale durchschnittliche setzen. Aber nun denn, deswegen kaman ja später Feuerrot und Blattgrün raus um in Kanto zocken zu können. 

Jetzt in der 6. Generation bekommt man 9 Pokemon nicht, weil diese nur über Events oder etwas anderes verteil oder erhältlich sind. Das nervt schon etwas, da ich aus der "Schnapp Sie dir ALLE" Generation komme. 

Was auch noch echt nervt, sind diese ganzen gecheateten Pokemon in der GTS und das ich nicht alle meine Pokemon tauschen kann. Event Pokemon kann man leider nicht tauschen, was ich echt bescheuert finde. 

Außerdem das man bis jetzt 2 Pokemon nur über Programme und Hacks bekommt. Stichwort "Vulcanion" und "Hoopa". Sind beide im Spiel vorhanden, aber kann man nicht legal erwerben, tauschen oder erhalten. 

Aber an sich, Generation 6 hat es mir angetan, vor allem mit Omega Rubin! Viele viele neue dinge eingeführt und nutzbar, was auch sehr Sinnvoll ist und zum Teil wirklich zu den Wurzeln zurück gegangen. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die kommenden Editionen "Plus" und "Minus" werden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2015)

Ach, Plus und Minus, sowie Vulcanion sind nichtmal offiziell.
Und Hoopa wurde auch erst vor ein paar Tagen angekündigt!


----------



## Jan565 (23. Januar 2015)

Deswegen auch die Anführungszeichen. Wird sich zeigen wie die nächsten heißen, aber so einfallsreich wie die immer sind, halte ich Plus und Minus als Namen gar nicht mal für so weit her geholt. Damals als Gold und Silber schon kamen, habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass garantiert irgendwann Schwarz und Weiß kommen, sowieso X und Y. Es muss ja nur irgendwie zusammen gehören. 

Vulcanion und Hoopa sind auch noch nicht Offiziell, aber die sind schon im Programm Code von X und Y vertreten. Also schon lange bekannt das es die gibt. Ich frage mich wann die endlich mal kommen. 

Offiziell sind wir ja auch gerade erst bei 719. Als ich anfing vor über 16 Jahren waren es gerade einmal 151. Ich frage mich, wie weit das noch gehen mag. Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht. Nur schade das heute in den meisten alten Editionen von mir, die Battarien leer sind und somit der Spielstand weg ist. Vielleicht setze ich da irgendwann noch einmal neue rein und Zocke die noch einmal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Januar 2015)

Ah ja die Remakes sind spitze, konnte bei Soulsilver und Feuerrot wahrlich die Nostalgie fühlen, auch das mein Tornupto (SS) mir hinterhergelaufen ist,  fand ich eine witzige Idee.

Die 3.Gen Remakes sehen echt toll aus,  hatte die Orginale, damals 2003? in Italien gesehen und wollte sie unbedingt, der Vater hielt mich aber zum Glück vorerst zurück


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (23. Januar 2015)

Freut mich, dass der Thread existiert! 
Habe mich schon selbst gefragt, nicht sowas ähnliches hochzuziehen 
Bin seit Gen. 6 wieder dabei, auch online. Bin gerne bereit, für andere zu züchten, Freundescodes zu tauschen und zu batteln. Auch, wenn ich bei letzterem nicht so viel Erfahrung habe...
Einfach bescheid geben! 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Januar 2015)

@cPT züchtest du auf Shinys oder DV? War vor 4j. aktiv im Smogmog und diversen anderen Foren, man was für ein durcheinander zu Statistiken zu perfekten DV Shinys


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (23. Januar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @cPT züchtest du auf Shinys oder DV? War vor 4j. aktiv im Smogmog und diversen anderen Foren, man was für ein durcheinander zu Statistiken zu perfekten DV Shinys



Ich züchte auf DV. Shinys sind mir zu zeitaufwändig 
Außerdem achte ich nicht so auf die Hautfarbe meiner Pokémon, ihr Rassisten! 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2015)

Plus und Minus - Sollte nicht vllt noch sowas wie Delta Smaragd oder Z rauskommen,also eine Zusatzedition ^^?
Ansonsten frage ich mich,wie viel Pokemons es noch geben wird,bin aber froh,dass man jetzt wohl wahrscheinlich weniger neue pro Edition einführt dafür aber dann auch mehr fangen kann ^^
Das war mein einziger Kritikpunkt an Rubin/Spahir/Smaragd damals


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Januar 2015)

Delta Smaragd hört sich gut an,  aber ich bezweifle es sehr stark - siehe FR/BL und HG/SS

In den Remakes kommen die Spielinhalt der zwei Originalen und der Spezialedition. 

Abgesehen von White/Black mit der 2


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2015)

Wir hatten ja auch schon die Delta Episode in ORAS,bezweifle es daher
aber zumindest mit Z rechne ich vllt ^^,nur hat man ja schon mit B/W und B/W2 die Tradition gebrochen,aber die habe ich nicht gespielt


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Januar 2015)

Ich hab leider erst mit Diamant angefangen, hatte als der DS rauskam nicht so Bock auf Pokemon :/ aber Oras ist nicht zu toppen  
Ps: weiß jemand wie man ein Arceus in AS / Y her bekommt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Januar 2015)

Google oder schau dir die Guides auf bisafans und YT. Wusste es in nur in Diamant/Perl und White/Black. 

Wenn du bereits ORAS hast, kann man dir leider nicht mehr HG/SS empfehlen, die Story ist natürlicher und wer sie gespielt hat,  kriegt noch den Nostalgie faktor in die Fresse  Aber der altbackene 2D effekt, hat gegen die 6.Gen echt keine Chance.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Januar 2015)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich züchte auf DV. Shinys sind mir zu zeitaufwändig
> Außerdem achte ich nicht so auf die Hautfarbe meiner Pokémon, ihr Rassisten!
> gRU?; cAPS


Ich zietiere mal kurz,  damit du die Nachricht auch sehen wirst. Was heissen die letzen zwei Begriffe?


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Januar 2015)

Eben, das mit Diamant/Perl wusste ich auch, bloß dass man dort die Arzurflöte nur zeitlich begrenzt bekommt. Ich bin nur Grad am überlegen mir ein Action replay zu kaufen, dann mir die Arzurflöte zu cheaten, und dann in oras zu tauschen. Dann ist ja das Pokemon an sich ja legal, und sollte durch die Bank kommen oder? 
Und heartgold hab ich erst vor 2 Tagen gespielt, da ich dachte dass man es durch haben muss um Pokemon auf schwarz zu tauschen. Falsch gedacht, man muss schwarz durchhaben. D.h ich hab am Dienstag 5 Stunden heartgold gezockt, was nach as echt eine Qual war.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Januar 2015)

Haha ich glaub ich hab hier irgendwo noch ein Action Replay von meinem Bruder,  aber der Versand ist wohl höher als wenn du es neu kaufen würdest (bin Schweizer ) 

Zu HG/SS kann ich nachvollziehen, aber nimm die Story und die Interaktion mit deinem Gefährten hinter dir als postiven Gedanken


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Januar 2015)

Ich versuche es schon positiv zu nehmen, ich will einfach nur dieses Arceus (keine Ahnung wieso es mein Lieblingspokemon ist, eigentlich ist es nämlich hässlich xD) denkst du die pokemon Bank würde dass dann filtern?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Januar 2015)

:O Den Gott der Pokemons als hässlich zu beschreiben,  hoffen wir karma schlägt nicht zurück  

Die Pokemon Bank sollte es nicht bemerken,  nur Software von Begeisterten finden heraus,  ob es sich um ein gechetetes oder legal erworbenes Pkm handelt. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Januar 2015)

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte noch ein gecheatetes Arceus, und das ist nicht durchgegangen. Deswegen mache ich mir ein bisschen sorgen


----------



## Kinguin (24. Januar 2015)

Ich mag diese Legendären Pokémon nur als Sammlerstücke, einfach nur um das Spiel durchzuhaben (wobei den Pokedex vollzukriegen habe ich nicht mehr bei CA 700 Mons ^^)
Aber sonst sind sie mir ziemlich egal, verstehe auch nicht wieso davon einige ne Mega bekamen
Mir ist klar, dass man irgendwo nach Beliebtheitsgrad geht aber die brauchen sie einfach nicht - auch bei Despotar oder Knackrach habe ich es nie verstanden, die beiden bevorzuge ich sowieso in ihrer Normalenform (allein wegen der Optik), wobei ich Knackracks Mega sowieso schwächer finde zb


----------



## Jizou (24. Januar 2015)

Erstmal ein großen Daumen für den Thread.  Soll man, oder ist es erwünscht hier auch FC's, Tradeoffers, Battle-Wünsche etc. zu posten, oder soll das eher ein Infothread werden? Eine kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Ubers ist nun keine Banlist mehr sondern ein Tier, während AG einfach nur ein Format ohne irgendwelche Bans ist und daher auch kein Tier sein kann. ... man das klang jetzt echt besserwisserisch bitte nicht so verstehen.

PS: Falls jemand Hilfe braucht ich kann Genen, Züchten, Battlen, und/oder mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen


----------



## NuVirus (24. Januar 2015)

Hab auch mit X und Y wieder nen Gameboy gekauft - hab mir dann direkt Nintendo 3DS XL Grundgerät, Pokemon X - Limited Edition, blau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geholt.

Alpha Saphir hab ich auch gekauft aber zock ich atm nur gelegentlich aber wird bald mal komplett durchgezockt - ich will irgendwie immer zumindest brauchbare Wesen das nervt schon etwas bis man die dann zusammen hat.


----------



## 442 (24. Januar 2015)

Leute, 4 Seiten gelesen und ich will mir 'nen DS kaufen und wieder mit Pokemon anfangen. Das könnt ihr doch nicht tun. 

Hab damals auch mit der ersten Generation angefangen, Gelb und Blau. Dann Silber und Kristall, die zweite Generation ist immernoch meine liebste. Die dritte hab ich nur via Emulator gezockt. Danach noch keine Generation wirklich .. Zeit wieder anzufangen.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Januar 2015)

Ich hab's auch gemacht xD extra für Pokemon den 2ds blau im alpha Saphir bundle gekauft  dann noch smash und Mario Kart gekauft, und seitdem nur noch auf dem Ds gezockt, der PC war 3 Wochen lang nur noch Browser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Januar 2015)

Das gleiche kommt für mich an Weihnachten vor, wenn ich keine Möglichkeit habe den Tower zu nutzen. Da ist der 3DS eine gute Investitionen  

Obwohl mir das Blau oder Rot nicht gefällt, werde ich Ausschau halten nach welchem Bundle ich greifen soll. (Zelda - OOT oder ALBW, Fire Awakening etc.)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Januar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Erstmal ein großen Daumen für den Thread.  Soll man, oder ist es erwünscht hier auch FC's, Tradeoffers, Battle-Wünsche etc. zu posten, oder soll das eher ein Infothread werden? Eine kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Ubers ist nun keine Banlist mehr sondern ein Tier, während AG einfach nur ein Format ohne irgendwelche Bans ist und daher auch kein Tier sein kann. ... man das klang jetzt echt besserwisserisch bitte nicht so verstehen.



Das hier soll einfach nur ein Treffpunkt für Pokemonfans hier im Forum sein, alles ist erwünscht, solange es hier einigermaßen beim Thema bin.
Das mit dem Uber werde ich ändern, ich bin eher der VGC-Spieler und deswegen sind die Infos eher veraltet. AG ist m.M.n. doch ein Tier, da neben Mega-Rayquaza ja auch einige Attacken wie die OHKO oder die Evasion Sachen drin sind!


----------



## Healrox (24. Januar 2015)

Ich schiele so ein bisschen auf den New 3DS. Die Technik fand ich schon immer cool, nur die magere Spielauswahl hat mich abgehalten - nagelt mich ans Kreuz, aber ich find Zelda nich so prickelnd.
Pokemon hat mich allerdings schon immer fasziniert. Hab damals auch den PC Clon Zanzarah durchgezockt und fühlte mich echt gut unterhalten.
Würdet ihr sagen, das Pokemon ein System Seller ist oder rechtfertigt das gesamte Spielelineup keinen Kauf, wenn man dem Schulalter schon länger entwachsen ist?


----------



## Intel4770K94 (24. Januar 2015)

Werd mir auch sofort den New 3DS holen wenn er rauskommt und Omega Rubin. Rubin war früher sowieso immer sehr geil
Allein schon die Spiel Musik ist so epic da freue ich mich darauf die wieder zu hören.


----------



## Jizou (24. Januar 2015)

Healrox schrieb:


> Ich schiele so ein bisschen auf den New 3DS. Die Technik fand ich schon immer cool, nur die magere Spielauswahl hat mich abgehalten - nagelt mich ans Kreuz, aber ich find Zelda nich so prickelnd.
> Pokemon hat mich allerdings schon immer fasziniert. Hab damals auch den PC Clon Zanzarah durchgezockt und fühlte mich echt gut unterhalten.
> Würdet ihr sagen, das Pokemon ein System Seller ist oder rechtfertigt das gesamte Spielelineup keinen Kauf, wenn man dem Schulalter schon länger entwachsen ist?



Kommt drauf an ich bin dem Schulalter auch schon "entwachsen" und habe mir den 3DS  eigentlich nur wegen Pokemon gekauft, daher ist es für mich auch ein System Seller.
Ich habe aber auch schon alle anderen Editionen vorher gespielt. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass ich weiß das mir das Spiel gefällt. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, würde ich dir nicht dazu raten eine Konsole nur wegen eines Spiels zu kaufen. Vielleicht gefallen dir jedoch auch noch andere Nintendo Games dann würde es sich sicher mehr lohnen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (24. Januar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ich zietiere mal kurz,  damit du die Nachricht auch sehen wirst. Was heissen die letzen zwei Begriffe?



DVs und Shiny?
DVs sind quasi die "Gene" des Pokémon. Die sollten überall möglichst hoch sein, damit man ein "starkes" Pokémon hat. Durch gezieltes Züchten kann man die genauso gezielt vererben.
Und Shinys sind andersfarbige Pokémon. Das berühmteste Shiny dürfte das rote Garados aus Silber und Gold sein, das man während des Singleplayer fangen kann. Shinys sind äußerst selten (Auftrittswahrscheinlichkeit 1:4096) und haben enormen Sammlerwert.

EDIT:


Healrox schrieb:


> Ich schiele so ein bisschen auf den New 3DS. Die  Technik fand ich schon immer cool, nur die magere Spielauswahl hat mich  abgehalten - nagelt mich ans Kreuz, aber ich find Zelda nich so  prickelnd.
> Pokemon hat mich allerdings schon immer fasziniert. Hab damals auch den  PC Clon Zanzarah durchgezockt und fühlte mich echt gut unterhalten.
> Würdet ihr sagen, das Pokemon ein System Seller ist oder rechtfertigt  das gesamte Spielelineup keinen Kauf, wenn man dem Schulalter schon  länger entwachsen ist?



Klar, es gibt haufenweise gute Spiele für den 3DS, wenn man sich nur weit genug umschaut. Smash Bros. rockt die Bude und Metal Gear Solid 3D ist auch der Wahnsinn 
Und Pokémon ist eh ein Phänomen für sich.

gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (24. Januar 2015)

Also mit Schulalter hat das nix zu tun,bin jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren daraus und in der Oberstufe zockt man sowas auch nicht mehr ^^
Habe nach der Grundschule glaube ich kein Pokemon mehr angerührt,aber jetzt kams einfach wieder 

Auch das restliche LineUp spricht mich an ,besonders in MH3 schon soviel Spielzeit investiert (MH4 Pflichtkauf) genauso wie in den beiden Zeldas (habe mir den 3DS damals mit Ocarina geholt )zB
Mario ist für mich nicht mehr so das überzeugnde Kaufargument,hoffe es kommen aber noch weitere WiiSpiele auf den N3DS ,Xenoblade finde ich schonmal cool


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Januar 2015)

> DVs und Shiny?


Nein das weiss ich schon bereits, ich meinte eher das - 





> gRU?; cAPS



Wenn es lediglich der Absatz ist für "Gruss/Mfg" dann habe ich das falsch missverstanden.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (24. Januar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Nein das weiss ich schon bereits, ich meinte eher das -
> 
> Wenn es lediglich der Absatz ist für "Gruss/Mfg" dann habe ich das falsch missverstanden.


Ach sooo...^^
Ist eine Anspielung auf den Namen 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Jan565 (25. Januar 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Eben, das mit Diamant/Perl wusste ich auch, bloß dass man dort die Arzurflöte nur zeitlich begrenzt bekommt. Ich bin nur Grad am überlegen mir ein Action replay zu kaufen, dann mir die Arzurflöte zu cheaten, und dann in oras zu tauschen. Dann ist ja das Pokemon an sich ja legal, und sollte durch die Bank kommen oder?
> Und heartgold hab ich erst vor 2 Tagen gespielt, da ich dachte dass man es durch haben muss um Pokemon auf schwarz zu tauschen. Falsch gedacht, man muss schwarz durchhaben. D.h ich hab am Dienstag 5 Stunden heartgold gezockt, was nach as echt eine Qual war.



Genau das ist die einzige möglichkeit von den Editionen die Pokemon zu bekommen. 

Ich habe es von meiner Freundin. Die löst mit dem Action Replayer das Event auf Platin aus und fängt dann das Arceus. Dann hat sie es auf Weiß rüber getauscht und von Weiß aus dann auf ihre Y und dann habe ich es auf meine OR bekommen. 

Das geht auch mit Shaymin! 

Und ja, die Pokemon das Pokebank fähig! Wenn du dir aber das Pokemon so cheatest mit dem Replayer ohne das Event, dann geht das nicht! Und erstelle keine Shaine, denn es gibt kein Arceus Shiny auf legalem Wege zu bekommen.


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Januar 2015)

Dann geh ich mir mal ein Action replay besorgen xD
Das shiny wollte ich sowieso nicht haben, sieht hässlich aus.


----------



## Jizou (25. Januar 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Dann geh ich mir mal ein Action replay besorgen xD
> Das shiny wollte ich sowieso nicht haben, sieht hässlich aus.



Wenn  du willst, kann ich dir eins tauschen. Dann musst du dir kein AR kaufen  
IGN: Jizou
FC: 1006-0755-8688


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hab gerade mal eine Anfrage im Forenregeln-Thread bzgl. Action-Replay/Powersave gestellt:



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Frage bezüglich  Cheatmodulen, mit denen die Freischaltung nicht mehr bzw. noch nicht  verfügbarer Inhalte möglich ist: Fallen diese in ein Verbot der  Forenregeln bzw unter die Diskussionsbeschränkungen wie sie am Ende von  4.5 angegeben sind?





Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da es sich wohl um die Freischaltung von  zusätzlichen Nutzungsrechten an Software handelt, dürfte das unter 4.5  fallen.



Von daher passt bitte auf, wie ihr es erwähnt.


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Januar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Wenn  du willst, kann ich dir eins tauschen. Dann musst du dir kein AR kaufen
> IGN: Jizou
> FC: 1006-0755-8688


:o das wäre awesome, ich änder dich gleich
So, hab dich jetzt geadded, meine Daten :
3110-6898-5383


----------



## Kinguin (26. Januar 2015)

Sammelt ihr eigentlich die Mons oder seid ihr mehr die Teambuilder?oder sogar beides? ^^
Ich habe das mit dem Sammeln aufgegeben,ich versuche mir einfach so gute wie möglich zu fangen/trainieren und dann kommt halt mit der Zeit genug zusammen 
Nur zb die Legendarys reizen mich nur noch Storybedingt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Januar 2015)

Ich persönlich versuche nur noch den Nationalen Dex voll zu bekommen. Mehr aber auch nicht. Ansonsten breede ich halt viele Pokemon, ich habe mittlerweile in ORAS ca. 1200 Eier gehabt!


----------



## Jizou (27. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich nur Teambuilden und natürlich battlen . Wenn sein muss breede ich mir auch mal was, hab aber das meiste zum glück schon...das war echt nervig...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Januar 2015)

Och, das nervigste sind eh die Kraftreserven und Movesets anzubreeden, aber häufig findet man (bis auf die Reserven) eigentlich schon recht "günstig" gute Reste im GTS oder diversen Foren. Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade Japaner oder Koreaner dort recht gute Reste vertauschen. Die Europäer und Amerikaner hauen euch recht viel über den Wundertausch raus, aber da ist es eher Glücksspiel, was man bekommt.
Aber wenn man dann noch dazu einen gewissen Ball haben will... Ich sag nur, es war ein Krampf mir ein Simsala mit HA und Finsterball zu breeden.
Und ein paar neue Strategien und Movesets auszuprobieren dauert halt seine Zeit, um sich die alle zurecht zu breeden, aber mittlerweile habe ich meine 2 Boxen Battle-Ready voll!


----------



## Jizou (28. Januar 2015)

Nice  Ich hab mittlerweile 6 voll aber auch über 3 Gens. gesammelt . Ich persönlich mach mir nicht viel aus den Bällen ist mir relativ latte  Das zweit schlimmste nach IV spreads für HP Whatever breeden, ist immer noch ungeschlechtliches PKM. Musst mal was sagen ich schmeiß die Zuchtreste immer weg, anscheinend bin ich ein schlechter Mensch .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Januar 2015)

Och, ich schmeiße den Großteil auch weg, aber solche sachen wie ein relevantes 31er DV fehlt oder so behalte ich und bring sie dann unter die Leute.
Naja, wenn ich die Dinger im Battle Spot benutzen will, brauchen sie halt das XY/ORAS-Pentagon. 
Auf Bälle achte ich eig. nur, wenn ich das "Ausgangsmaterial" selbst fange, was jetzt mit dem Pokenav deutlich häufiger als vorher ist.


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Januar 2015)

Hab mir jetzt ein Kyurem gefangen, mit dem Wesen Ruhig, 31 dvs auf der Initiative, spezial Angriff und spezial Verteidigung.ist das jetzt gut oder eher schlecht?


----------



## Kinguin (28. Januar 2015)

31dvs auf 3 Werten ist eigentlich richtig gut ^^ 
aber ruhig ist nicht so das richtige Wesen für Kyurem,der ist ein Sweeper (also schnell und viel schaden) und da sollten man eigentlich + Iniaitive haben und nicht -,oder noch besser mehr SpezAngriff bzw Angriff (kyrum kann auch mixed also Angriff+SpezAngriff gespielt ,ist also recht flexibel )
Pokemon haben halt im Team spezielle Rollen zb Sweeper oder Staller (das 2.ist mehr ein "tanky" Wesen)
Jedes Wesen also ruhig,froh, usw,bringt ein gewissen Bonus auf einen der 6 Werte,aber dafür auf einem anderen Minus
Auswendig aus dem Kopf kann ich auch nicht alle,muss man halt gucken
in Kyurems Falle brauchst du ein Wesen,was zb die Vert/Spez Vert senkt -wäre vorteilhafter ^^
Aber wie gesagt ist halt wichtig wenn du strategisch kämpft

Hoffe das war verständlich


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Januar 2015)

3 DVs sind bei Legis nicht soo pralle, da sie ab XY das garantiert haben!
BTW in XY haben das sogar noch alle nicht zuchtfähigen Pokemon (Riolu, Knospi...), in ORAS nicht mehr.


----------



## Kinguin (28. Januar 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> 3 DVs sind bei Legis nicht soo pralle, da sie ab XY das garantiert haben!
> BTW in XY haben das sogar noch alle nicht zuchtfähigen Pokemon (Riolu, Knospi...), in ORAS nicht mehr.



ehrlich 
ok das wusste ich nicht  ^^ sry wegen der falsch Aussage,dann ist doch nicht so toll


----------



## Jizou (29. Januar 2015)

Willst du das Kyurem in seiner normalen Form spielen, in Black oder in White?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2015)

Ein farbiges Kyurem wird i.d.R. besser fahren als ein "normales", selbst wenn man es mixed spielt. Ich kenn mich nicht zu sehr mit dessen Movesets aus, aber ich denke mal mit Specs/Scarf (Selbst mit ungünstigen Wesen) und einem Set wie Draco Meteor/Kreuzflamme/Eisstrahl/Erdkräfte müsste man doch als weißes recht viel Schaden anrichten können.


----------



## kalkone (29. Januar 2015)

Spiel hier eigentlich auch wer das Pokemon Traning Card Game Online? 
Ich hab gestern per zufall die App auf dem iPad (die gibt es auch für Windows und Mac zum downloaden) gefunden.
Das macht echt laune und als ich die Karten noch gesammelt hab, gab es nur die ersten 150 Pokemon´s. Da muss ich morgen gleich mal schauen ob ich die noch irgendwo rumliegen hab


----------



## Kinguin (30. Januar 2015)

naja die ganzen Karten,Figuren usw  haben mich nie gereizt ^^


----------



## Jizou (30. Januar 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ein farbiges Kyurem wird i.d.R. besser fahren als ein "normales", selbst wenn man es mixed spielt. Ich kenn mich nicht zu sehr mit dessen Movesets aus, aber ich denke mal mit Specs/Scarf (Selbst mit ungünstigen Wesen) und einem Set wie Draco Meteor/Kreuzflamme/Eisstrahl/Erdkräfte müsste man doch als weißes recht viel Schaden anrichten können.



Natürlich ist von den drei kyurem w am stärksten, aber man kann schlecht ein Uber in ein OU, UU match bringen. Wenn du's nur zum durchspielen nutzen willst lass es so, wenn du es im uu/Uber tier spielst dann softresette mal bis du ein scheues oder mäßiges Wesen hast. Bei Ou wäre Froh, Hart oder Naive eine Option. Dv's logischerweise je mehr desto besser , der Fokus sollte aber wie schon oben genannt auf einem Wallbreaker oder Revengekiller liegen, also auf speed spatk. und atk.


----------



## Jizou (30. Januar 2015)

kalkone schrieb:


> Spiel hier eigentlich auch wer das Pokemon Traning Card Game Online?
> Ich hab gestern per zufall die App auf dem iPad (die gibt es auch für Windows und Mac zum downloaden) gefunden.
> Das macht echt laune und als ich die Karten noch gesammelt hab, gab es nur die ersten 150 Pokemon´s. Da muss ich morgen gleich mal schauen ob ich die noch irgendwo rumliegen hab



Hab es früher echt aktive gespielt, dann aber aufgrund des Kostenfaktors sein lassen. Hab mir letztens noch mal ne japanische Box Phantom Forces gekauft, aber eher aus Nostalgie und dem Artwork als dem spielen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2015)

Oh, die Kyurems sind nicht alle im gleichen Tier? o.O
Wie bereits gesagt, ich bin nicht sooo der Smogon-Single spieler, sondern eher VGC, daher seh ich Kyurem eh nicht (es wird ja nach Dex-Nr. gebannt), wenn nicht gerade in freien Kämpfen. Wobei da die meisten eh nur dumm Legis einsetzen oder einen groben Test machen, bevor sie in die bewerteten Kämpfe gehen. Man kann ja mal raten, was ich da mache.
Das TCG Online hab ich ein paar mal gemacht, aber das Booster-Grinding ging mir nach einer Zeit auf den Geist.


----------



## Jizou (30. Januar 2015)

Kyurem-W is Ubers, Kyurem-B OU und Kyurem Borderline 2 also zwischen zu gut für RU und "zu schlecht" für UU, kann aber in UU gespielt werden. Leute trollen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2015)

Was kann ich dafür, dass man da gefühlt die Hälfte aller Matches dadurch gewinnen kann, indem man irgendwas auf einen Zauberschein einscarfed?


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Januar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Willst du das Kyurem in seiner normalen Form spielen, in Black oder in White?


Hab vor es in Black zu spielen, lasse mich aber auch eines anderen belehren.


----------



## Jizou (30. Januar 2015)

Versuch mal die beide, die gefallen mir persönlich am besten:
Kyurem-Black @ Choice Scarf
EVs: 252 Atk / 32 SpA / 224 Spe
Naive Nature
- Outrage
- Dragon Claw
- Fusion Bolt
- Ice Beam

oder:
Kyurem-Black @ Life Orb
EVs: 252 Atk / 56 SpA / 200 Spe
Lonely Nature
- Dragon Claw
- Fusion Bolt
- Ice Beam
- Iron Head

Sind jetzt einfach zwei Smogon (http://www.smogon.com/dex/xy/pokemon/kyurem-black) sets die 1. als Revengekiller/scarfed sweeper agieren oder 2. als Wallbreaker/LO sweeper


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2015)

Dazu ist zu beachten, dass das EV-Splits für perfekte DVs sind. Je nachdem, was du nach Set OHKOn oder outspeeden willst musst du das Zeug nochmal berechnen.
Zu beachten beim Life-Orb: Für Doubles wäre ein Schutzschild fast schon gesetzt.


----------



## Jizou (30. Januar 2015)

Ja vergaß ich zu erwähnen. Das sind alles Singles sets mit Doubles kenn ich mich null aus.


----------



## Kinguin (30. Januar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Versuch mal die beide, die gefallen mir persönlich am besten:
> Kyurem-Black @ Choice Scarf
> EVs: 252 Atk / 32 SpA / 224 Spe
> Naive Nature
> ...



Meinst du mit Spe jetzt Speed für Intiative? Ja denk mal schon, sonst macht es ja keinen Sinn ^^


Man sollte sich erstmal auch über die Rollen klar machen und dann um 1-2 Pokémon herum ein Team aufbauen,bzw so das halt das 6er Team (falls das angespielt ist) gut abdeckt 
Ansonsten gilt Probieren, jeder bevorzugt so bestimmte Spieltypen ich zb mag Wetter nicht so, auch wenn es recht stark sein kann


----------



## Jizou (30. Januar 2015)

Ja das Spe steht für Init, ist eben Englisch. Schon klar deswegen hab ich ja ein paar mögliche Rollen von Kyurem genannt. Anscheinend will er ja ein Team um Kyurem bauen, weiß aber noch genau wie dieses nutzen soll. Die Teambuildingarbeit werden ich ihm sicherlich nicht abnehmen, da kann er sich schon allein mit auseinandersetzen .


----------



## Kinguin (30. Januar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Schon klar deswegen hab ich ja ein paar mögliche Rollen von Kyurem genannt. Anscheinend will er ja ein Team um Kyurem bauen, weiß aber noch genau wie dieses nutzen soll. Die Teambuildingarbeit werden ich ihm sicherlich nicht abnehmen, da kann er sich schon allein mit auseinandersetzen .



Ja klar,aber man macht auch am bsten selbst die Erfahrung,wenn man probiert ^^
Kyurem ist das eigentlich im Uber?bestimmte Legedarys sind ja manchmal nicht im Uber,und manche nur,weil sie kaum zu haben sind und nicht wegen ihren hohen Statuswerten


----------



## Jizou (30. Januar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Kyurem-W is Ubers, Kyurem-B OU und Kyurem Borderline 2 also zwischen zu gut für RU und "zu schlecht" für UU, kann aber in UU gespielt werden.



Unterschiedlich


----------



## Jizou (30. Januar 2015)

Arceus, Darkrai, Deoxy's, Dialga, Genesect, Giratina, Groudon, Ho-Oh, Kyogre, Kyurem-W, Lugia, Mewtwo, Palkia, Rayquaza, Reshiram, Shaymin-Sky, Xerneas, Yveltal und Zekrom sind Uber. Alle anderen 34 Legis (ohne Formen also z.B. Kyurem und Kyurem-B zählen als ein Pokemon) sind in niederen Tiers.


----------



## Kinguin (31. Januar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Arceus, Darkrai, Deoxy's, Dialga, Genesect, Giratina, Groudon, Ho-Oh, Kyogre, Kyurem-W, Lugia, Mewtwo, Palkia, Rayquaza, Reshiram, Shaymin-Sky, Xerneas, Yveltal und Zekrom sind Uber. Alle anderen 34 Legis (ohne Formen also z.B. Kyurem und Kyurem-B zählen als ein Pokemon) sind in niederen Tiers.



Und die Mega Entwicklungen von Kangama,Gengar,Lohgock ,Lucario,Brutalanda und Pokémons Greninja/Durengard ^^ 
Uber zählt ja jetzt auch als Tier, ich bleibe aber bei UU und OU


----------



## Jizou (31. Januar 2015)

Die sind aber keine Legis ^^ . Die Frage war ja nach Legis die Uber, beziehungsweise nicht Uber sind. Das gesammte tier besteht zum Glück nicht nur aus Legendären Pokemon. Ich spiel UU am liebsten, spiele aber auch ein Tier drunter und ein darüber. Ubers nur ganz selten mal hat aber auch was. Einzig die ganz niedrigen Tiers wie LC oder NFE find ich iwie unnötig.


----------



## BreaKing (2. Februar 2015)

Da ja demnächst der New 3DS Release bevorsteht und ich mir diesen wohl holen wollte, würde ich gerne mal wissen, welche Pokémon Games für den 3DS empfehlenswert sind?


----------



## Kinguin (2. Februar 2015)

X/Y ,ORAS und du kannst eigentlich auch alle DS Teile spielen also  Diamant/Perl/Platin/Schwarz/Weiss/Schwarz2/Weiss2/HeartGold/SoulSilver 
Zugegeben ich habe keins der DS Teile gespielt ^^ ,mein letztes war Smaragd und erst vor einem Jahr wieder X/Y btw ORAS gezockt 

Ich frage mich, ob es bald ein Remake zu der 1.Gen nochmal geben wird, also Pokémon Gelb oder ob die nächsten Remakes aus Sinnoh wären (also Diamant/Perl/Platin)


----------



## BreaKing (2. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> X/Y ,ORAS und du kannst eigentlich auch alle DS Teile spielen also  Diamant/Perl/Platin/Schwarz/Weiss/Schwarz2/Weiss2/HeartGold/SoulSilver
> Zugegeben ich habe keins der DS Teile gespielt ^^ ,mein letztes war Smaragd und erst vor einem Jahr wieder X/Y btw ORAS gezockt
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob es bald ein Remake zu der 1.Gen nochmal geben wird, also Pokémon Gelb oder ob die nächsten Remakes aus Sinnoh wären (also Diamant/Perl/Platin)



Ja ein Remake der 1. Gen für den DS würde ich auch cool finden. Heart Gold und Soul Silver würde ich mir evtl. nochmal holen, für mich waren einfach die ersten beiden Generationen die Besten (die 1. aber noch deutlich vor der 2.)
Alles was später kam, hat mich nicht mehr wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Februar 2015)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Ja ein Remake der 1. Gen für den DS würde ich auch cool finden. Heart Gold und Soul Silver würde ich mir evtl. nochmal holen, für mich waren einfach die ersten beiden Generationen die Besten (die 1. aber noch deutlich vor der 2.)
> Alles was später kam, hat mich nicht mehr wirklich interessiert.



Ja habe es nur bis zur 3.Gen gespielt, die 4.mit Sinnoh und die 5.keine Ahnung wie das hieß ,hab ich ausgelassen 
HeartGold und SoulSilver habe ich auch überlegt, die Editionen damals waren für mich ein Highlight als kleines Kind wegen der Farbe allein 

Sonstige Pokémon Ableger wie Masters Dungeon haben mich nie gereizt, wäre aber vllt auch eine Option 
Wünsche mir ja schon lange  einen geistigen Nachfolger zu Pokémon XD/Colosseum


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob es bald ein Remake zu der 1.Gen nochmal geben wird, also Pokémon Gelb oder ob die nächsten Remakes aus Sinnoh wären (also Diamant/Perl/Platin)



Ehrlich gesagt wäre ich mal dafür das man aufhört neue Pokemon in die Spiele zu pumpen (nicht zuletzt weil ich finde das die von Generation zu Generation unansehlicher werden) und mal lieber an einem Teil arbeitet wo man alle, oder zumindest mehrere, bis jetzt besuchte Regionen bereisen kann. So wie es im Prinzip ja schon bei Pokemon Silber war, da konnte man ja auch neben der neuen Region in die Region von Pokemon Rot und Blau reisen.

Wäre mir persöhnlich lieber als das nässte Spiel mit 100 neuen Pokemon und neuer Region, oder das 1000te Remake eines Vorgängers. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> HeartGold und SoulSilver habe ich auch überlegt, die Editionen damals  waren für mich ein Highlight als kleines Kind wegen der Farbe allein



Ja Silber und Gold waren damals Klasse, war einfach gegenüber Rot / Blau größer und besser. War auch der letzte Pokemonteil wo ich fand das die neuen Pokemon zu großen Teilen noch gut reingepasst haben. Bei Rubin und Saphir gabs schon nur noch eine Hand voll neue Pokemon die ich gut fand und alles was danach kam hab ich schon nicht mehr gespielt...

Hab mir aber jetzt, wo ich mir den New 3DS XL kaufe auch mal direkt "Pokemon Silberne Edition SoulSilver" dazu bestellt. Leider ja neu nicht mehr zu bekommen und wenn dann nur zu unverschämten Preisen jenseitz der 120 Euro Marke. Aber selbst gebraucht bezahlt man für ein gut erhaltenes Exemplar von SoulSilver gleich mal locker 60 - 70 Euro...
Aber was ich so über SoulSilver gelesen habe musste dann doch einfach die Investition in ein gut gepflegtes gebrauchtes Exemplar sein. Scheint wirklich ein richtig gutes Remake geworden zu sein und Pokemon Silber ist einfach bis heute mein liebster Teil der Reihe.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Februar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wäre ich mal dafür das man aufhört neue Pokemon in die Spiele zu pumpen (nicht zuletzt weil ich finde das die von Generation zu Generation unansehlicher werden) und mal lieber an einem Teil arbeitet wo man alle, oder zumindest mehrere, bis jetzt besuchte Regionen bereisen kann. So wie es im Prinzip ja schon bei Pokemon Silber war, da konnte man ja auch neben der neuen Region in die Region von Pokemon Rot und Blau reisen.
> 
> Wäre mir persöhnlich lieber als das nässte Spiel mit 100 neuen Pokemon und neuer Region, oder das 1000te Remake eines Vorgängers.
> .



Naja mir ging das Spielprinzip mit dem Sammeln irgendwann auf den Zeiger, ich fand jede Generation hat so seine Schicken und Hässlichen, mit dem Competitive Modus hatte ich aber wieder mächtig Anreiz
Ich denke das Ganze ist auch Nostalgie bedingt, da spielt da auch nochmal mit rein, ich höre oft, dass die alten soviel besser aussahen, und zum Teil mag das stimmen
Aber es wird auch immer schwieriger, sich da was Neues auszudenken oder die Erwartungen der Fans zu toppen, im Grunde richtet sich Pokémon primär an die jüngeren 
Und man hat grade in der neuen Region grade mal CA 50 neue Pokémon eingebaut, denke Nintendo wird jetzt nicht mehr so viele auf Teufel komm raus,raushauen
zudem könntest du auch viel mehr fangen als in der letzten Gens, aber paar mehr Regionen wäre schon cool ,ich würde dir trotzdem X/Y sowie Oras empfehlen
Es ist auch cool.die alten Pokémon wie Glumanda (kriegt man recht früh bei X/Y) wieder zusehen ,nur die Megaentwicklung sagt mir oft nicht zu (im Falle von Glurak aber schon )
Und 1000te Remake übertreiben mal nicht, bisher hatten bloß Gen 1-3 ein Remake und Pokémon ist jetzt fast 20 Jahre alt


----------



## Jizou (3. Februar 2015)

Da sich Remakes und neue Region bis jetzt immer abgewechselt haben und bei den Remakes immer Chronologisch vorgegangen wurde, müsstes du unter dem 1 Spiel pro Jahr Faktor noch 8 Jahre auf ein weiteres Gen 1. Remake warten . Aber ich versteh zum Teil diesen Hass auf neue Pokemon überhaupt nicht, was ist denn an mehr Pokemon schlecht? Warum sollte man sich über mehr Auswahl beschweren? Zudem bringt das ganze immer wieder frischen Wind in die Tiers und Strategien. Und an alle die die neuen Mons immer nur so oberflächlich bewerten schaut nicht nur aufs Aussehen, sondern auch mal auf die Stats


----------



## Kinguin (5. Februar 2015)

Pokémon X & Y: Nutzer der Pokémon Bank erhalten drei Pokémon mit versteckten Fähigkeiten - 4Players

ich finde das Impergator richtig gut


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2015)

Nice!
Naja, wenn hier wer keine Bank hat, kann sich dann vertrauensvoll an mich wenden für ein Ei!


----------



## Kinguin (5. Februar 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Nice!
> Naja, wenn hier wer keine Bank hat, kann sich dann vertrauensvoll an mich wenden für ein Ei!



Nett von dir 
das Impergator mit Rohe Gewalt + LebenOrb haut bestimmt ganz gut rein,aber das Problem ist seine Iniative 
Bin am überlegen , Kaskade/Eishieb/Erdbeben und als letztes Drachentanz - oder ich nehme Wasserdüse statt Drachentanz
oder ich spiele ihn etwas mehr Tanky,und dafür aber mit einer Offensivweste 

Meganie mochte ich nie,und bei Tornupto finde ich zwar recht schick,aber kann mit dem spielerisch nix anfangen - wüsste jetzt auch nicht ,was man großartig mit dem machen soll


----------



## Jizou (6. Februar 2015)

Krass wusst gar nicht das bald so ne Aktion stattfindet. Die beste Fähigkeit ist zweifelslos Rohe Gewalt wird das DDance Gatr auf jeden Fall ordentlich pushen, mal schauen obs dann RU oder UU wird. ChoiceScarf oder Specs Tornupto hat dann eben eine Möglichkeit sich zu boosten und dann mit Eruption auseinanderzunehmen, Meganie könnte mit der Sonne ein bisschen besser stallen, da es mehr HP mit Synthese bekommt und nicht mehr mit Statuseffekten bekämpft werden kann, aber ob es das wert ist... . Mir kommt es so vor als ob die Fähigkeiten bei Tornupto und Meganie zwar nice to have sind und sich wegen eigentlich keiner Auswahl durchsetzen werden, Impergator aber der einzige von den dreien ist der wirklich profitiert.


----------



## Jizou (6. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Nett von dir
> das Impergator mit Rohe Gewalt + LebenOrb haut bestimmt ganz gut rein,aber das Problem ist seine Iniative
> Bin am überlegen , Kaskade/Eishieb/Erdbeben und als letztes Drachentanz - oder ich nehme Wasserdüse statt Drachentanz
> oder ich spiele ihn etwas mehr Tanky,und dafür aber mit einer Offensivweste



Man könnte es auch mit SD spielen, aber ein Set-Up Move würde ich aufjedenfall spielen. Es gibt bessere Bulky Watertypes...


----------



## Kinguin (6. Februar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Krass wusst gar nicht das bald so ne Aktion stattfindet. Die beste Fähigkeit ist zweifelslos Rohe Gewalt wird das DDance Gatr auf jeden Fall ordentlich pushen, mal schauen obs dann RU oder UU wird. ChoiceScarf oder Specs Tornupto hat dann eben eine Möglichkeit sich zu boosten und dann mit Eruption auseinanderzunehmen, Meganie könnte mit der Sonne ein bisschen besser stallen, da es mehr HP mit Synthese bekommt und nicht mehr mit Statuseffekten bekämpft werden kann, aber ob es das wert ist... . Mir kommt es so vor als ob die Fähigkeiten bei Tornupto und Meganie zwar nice to have sind und sich wegen eigentlich keiner Auswahl durchsetzen werden, Impergator aber der einzige von den dreien ist der wirklich profitiert.



stimmt es gibt bessere Wassertanks,ich werde mal schauen müssen
Weil Impergator im UU nutzen ^^ - zu Tornupto/Meganine , ja ich weiss auch nicht - ich finde die Fähigkeiten einfach nicht gut
so wirklich sinnvoll sind die definitiv nicht ,ist aber auch nur meine Meinung
Ich verstehe auch nicht,wieso die Mega von Gewaldro Blitzfänger hat 

Und was mich auch stört,wieso eigentlich Mega?
Ich hätte es cooler gefunden,wenn man das Ancient oder halt wie bei Kyogre/Groudon Proto genannt hätte - also die Urzeit Form der Pokémons bis zu ihrer heutigen Entwicklung
bin da nicht so zufrieden mit dem Namen Mega ^^


----------



## Jizou (6. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> stimmt es gibt bessere Wassertanks,ich werde mal schauen müssen
> Weil Impergator im UU nutzen ^^
> Ich verstehe auch nicht,wieso die Mega von Gewaldro Blitzfänger hat



Soll das heißen, dass du nicht glaubst das Impertgator es ins UU schaft, oder es nicht willst ? 
Ich denke zwar auch eher an RU anstatt UU, trotzdem könnte sich Impergator auch dort behaupten...
+1 252 Atk Life Orb Sheer Force Feraligatr Ice Punch vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Hydreigon: 393-463 (120.9 - 142.4%) -- guaranteed OHKO
+1 252 Atk Life Orb Sheer Force Feraligatr Waterfall vs. 248 HP / 252+ Def Donphan: 361-429 (94.2 - 112%) -- 68.8% chance to OHKO
+2 252 Atk Life Orb Sheer Force Feraligatr Waterfall vs. 248 HP / 88+ Def Mega Aggron: 157-187 (45.7 - 54.5%) -- 55.9% chance to 2HKO
+2 252 Atk Life Orb Sheer Force Feraligatr Ice Punch vs. 248 HP / 252+ Def Chesnaught: 299-354 (78.8 - 93.4%) -- guaranteed 2HKO after Leftovers recovery
+2 252 Atk Life Orb Feraligatr Earthquake vs. 236 HP / 0 Def Mega Blastoise: 209-247 (58.3 - 68.9%) -- guaranteed 2HKO
+1 252 Atk Life Orb Sheer Force Feraligatr Ice Punch vs. 248 HP / 0 Def Crobat: 432-510 (115.8 - 136.7%) -- guaranteed OHKO
+2 252 Atk Life Orb Sheer Force Feraligatr Waterfall vs. 248 HP / 252+ Def Forretress: 216-255 (61.1 - 72.2%) -- guaranteed 2HKO after Leftovers recovery
+1 252 Atk Life Orb Sheer Force Feraligatr Waterfall vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def Hippowdon: 367-432 (87.3 - 102.8%) -- 18.8% chance to OHKO
 Der wirklich große Vorteil von Blitzfänger ist eben nicht paralysiert werden zu könne, dennoch hätten sich hier eindeutig mehr draus machen können.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Februar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, dass du nicht glaubst das Impertgator es ins UU schaft, oder es nicht willst ?
> Ich denke zwar auch eher an RU anstatt UU, trotzdem könnte sich Impergator auch dort behaupten...
> +1 252 Atk Life Orb Sheer Force Feraligatr Ice Punch vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Hydreigon: 393-463 (120.9 - 142.4%) -- guaranteed OHKO
> +1 252 Atk Life Orb Sheer Force Feraligatr Waterfall vs. 248 HP / 252+ Def Donphan: 361-429 (94.2 - 112%) -- 68.8% chance to OHKO
> ...



also solche Rechnungen stelle ich nicht auf,aber ja ich will Impergator mit der versteckten Fähigkeit im UU spielen - aber manchmal kann es auch für Überraschungen sorgen,wenn man unterschätzte Pokémons ins Rennen schickt


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Februar 2015)

Jizou schrieb:


> Da sich Remakes und neue Region bis jetzt immer abgewechselt haben und bei den Remakes immer Chronologisch vorgegangen wurde, müsstes du unter dem 1 Spiel pro Jahr Faktor noch 8 Jahre auf ein weiteres Gen 1. Remake warten . Aber ich versteh zum Teil diesen Hass auf neue Pokemon überhaupt nicht, was ist denn an mehr Pokemon schlecht? Warum sollte man sich über mehr Auswahl beschweren? Zudem bringt das ganze immer wieder frischen Wind in die Tiers und Strategien. Und an alle die die neuen Mons immer nur so oberflächlich bewerten schaut nicht nur aufs Aussehen, sondern auch mal auf die Stats



Ich glaube, ich würde ein Remake der ersten Gen. auch nicht sooo toll finden. Ich meine okay, man hat halt tausend gute Erinnerungen an das Spiel, welche alle nochmal hochkommen würden, aber die erste Gen ist nach heutigen Maßstäben halt auch nicht mehr so unschlagbar, wie sie viele noch im Kopf haben. Ich habe bei sowas immer die Angst, dass durch ein neues Remake diese tollen Erinnerungen zunichte gemacht werden, sobald man merkt, dass die neueren Editionen eben doch besser sind (so war es bei mir schon mit ORAS...), denn naja... wenn man so an seine Kindheit denkt, war Pokémon Rot/Blau halt doch das beste Spiel überhaupt. Jemals. Aller Zeiten. Und es wäre schön, wenn das auch so im Gedächtnis bleibt. 
Ich kann die Kritik an den neuen Pokémon schon nachvollziehen. Manche Pokémon in den alten Editionen waren zwar auch einfallslos ohne Ende, aber da schlägt die Nostalgiekeule erbarmungslos zu. In den neueren Editionen gibt es halt wenig, was man nicht irgendwo schon mal gesehen hat - und die neuen Entwürfe sind teilweise eben schon extreeeem weit hergeholt. Wer Pokémon designt, die sich in ihrem Aussehen an Mülltüten, Eistüten oder Törtchen orrientieren, der darf es eigentlich auch nicht anders erwarten. Für mich sind Pokémon eigentlich immer so etwas wie Tiere gewesen...  
Klar, die Kritik kommt meistens von denen, die sich nicht ansatzweise mit Pokémon auskennen und maximal die Johto/Kanto Top 4 besiegt haben - aber die Reaktionen sind verständlich.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Nice!
> Naja, wenn hier wer keine Bank hat, kann sich dann vertrauensvoll an mich wenden für ein Ei!



Hier Hier Hier!!   
Fragt  sich nur, ob ich dir was im Gegenzug anbieten kann, denn Shinys habe  ich trotz 550 Spielstunden in der Pokemon-Welt gar keine. Dafür hatte  ich aber nach 50h in X und Y Pokérus. Stochastik ist ein Arschloch...
Ich hätte Flemmli und Froxy mit versteckter Fähigkeit, wenn du die nicht eh schon hast. 

gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Jizou (7. Februar 2015)

Ich kann dir sonst auch eins geben, Hans wird schon nichts unmenschliches verlangen, da bin ich mir sicher . Hat sich jeder von euch schon das contrary Serpirior geholt, wenn nicht einfach über den Code POKEMON497 abholen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Februar 2015)

Was heißt hier unmenschlich? Ein legit Shiny 6DV Latios ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt? 
Nee, das wird einfach eine just for fun Verteilung, ich mein, wie viele Eier werden hier vielleicht rauskommen. Da schiebt man mal zwischen zwei Zuchreihen drei Eier dazwischen und schon hat man den Bedarf recht schnell gedeckt!


----------



## vin vom Dorf (10. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal, ganz blöde Frage zwischendurch:
Ich hab mir jetzt mal Pokemon Omega Rubin geholt, so just for fun. Hatte früher als Kind nur die Rote Edition gespielt, bin also totaler Noob.
Nun würde ich gern, der alten Zeiten wegen, ein Glumanda haben. Nun habe ich schon in Erfahrung gebracht, dass ich das irgendwie Tauschen müsste.
Wie würde das denn ablaufen in den neuen Versionen? Ein Link-Kabel brauche ich wohl nicht mehr? ^^
Und gegen was kann ich das Glumanda tauschen?


----------



## XyZaaH (10. Februar 2015)

Gegen alles mögliche. Such mal im gts.


----------



## vin vom Dorf (10. Februar 2015)

GTS? ^^

Edit: Ok, habs gegoogelt. Werde heute mal schauen, danke.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. Februar 2015)

vin vom Dorf schrieb:


> GTS? ^^
> 
> Edit: Ok, habs gegoogelt. Werde heute mal schauen, danke.



Habe selber ein Glurak. Kann dir ein Glumanda rüberschieben 
An alle potentiellen Tauschpartner gebe ich mal meinen Freundescode weiter.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Februar 2015)

Hmm, habe überlegt mir evt. Pokemon  Y zu holen, vor allem weil mir der französisch angehauchte Stil der Region schon etwas zusagen täte. Was mich bis jetzt aber noch was zögern läst ist, das ich immer wieder lese das X und Y so schwache Teile sein sollen. Ist das wirklich so schlimm oder wird da nur maßlos übertrieben?


----------



## XyZaaH (13. Februar 2015)

Also Oras ist mMn deutlich besser. Aber sonst sind X und Y keine schlechten Teile.


----------



## vin vom Dorf (13. Februar 2015)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Habe selber ein Glurak. Kann dir ein Glumanda rüberschieben
> An alle potentiellen Tauschpartner gebe ich mal meinen Freundescode weiter.
> gRU?; cAPS



Hi,
das wäre natürlich super, habe mal in diesem GTS geschaut bloß habe ich keins was die Tauschen wollen.
Bin auch erst beim 5. Orden, kann dir also noch nichts tolles anbieten.
Aber falls du was bestimmtes suchst, könnte ich das ja besorgen und wir tauschen dann sobald ich das habe?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (13. Februar 2015)

vin vom Dorf schrieb:


> Hi,
> das wäre natürlich super, habe mal in diesem GTS geschaut bloß habe ich keins was die Tauschen wollen.
> Bin auch erst beim 5. Orden, kann dir also noch nichts tolles anbieten.
> Aber falls du was bestimmtes suchst, könnte ich das ja besorgen und wir tauschen dann sobald ich das habe?


Muss nichts besonderes sein. Ich bin gerade eh beim Züchten, also kann ich das Glumanda quasi mitlaufen lassen. Ich nehme an, du willst es speziell spielen? (Also mit Flammenwurf etc...)
Einen Spitznamen bräuchte ich dann noch 
Ich mach es die nächten Tage fertig. Ich melde mich, wenn ich so weit bin.
Dir schicke ich auch gleich meinen Freundescode.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, habe überlegt mir evt. Pokemon  Y zu  holen, vor allem weil mir der französisch angehauchte Stil der Region  schon etwas zusagen täte. Was mich bis jetzt aber noch was zögern läst  ist, das ich immer wieder lese das X und Y so schwache Teile sein  sollen. Ist das wirklich so schlimm oder wird da nur maßlos  übertrieben?


Das kann ich jetzt gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich fand/ finde X und Y super. Die Story ist deutlich besser als die aus ORAS und man ist dabei auch länger beschäftigt. Auch die Musik fand ich spitze.
Was das "Endgame" angeht - da gibt es ja wenig Unterschied zwischen den Editionen. Züchten, züchten, züchten, kämpfen, kämpfen, kämpfen 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (13. Februar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, habe überlegt mir evt. Pokemon  Y zu holen, vor allem weil mir der französisch angehauchte Stil der Region schon etwas zusagen täte. Was mich bis jetzt aber noch was zögern läst ist, das ich immer wieder lese das X und Y so schwache Teile sein sollen. Ist das wirklich so schlimm oder wird da nur maßlos übertrieben?



Nein finde ich nicht,du mochtest doch auch die erste Region also Kanto oder ? ^^
Dann wird die X/Y gefallen,da kommen recht viele vor aus der Region (so mein Empfinden zumindest)
Und das Ganze nochmal in aufgemotzer Grafik - habe mir mal aus Langeweile ein "Nostalgie Team" gemacht bei X/Y nur aus den Pokes aus der 1.Gen
das was ich bei X/Y kritisire,ist einfach der Name "Mega Entwicklung" genauso wie auch einige unnötige Pokes davon betroffen sind (zumindest meine Meinung)
 wenn du mit dem Competitive anfangen willst,ist X/Y ein guter Einstieg aber


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Nein finde ich nicht,du mochtest doch auch die erste Region also Kanto oder ? ^^
> Dann wird die X/Y gefallen,da kommen recht viele vor aus der Region (so mein Empfinden zumindest)
> Und das Ganze nochmal in aufgemotzer Grafik - habe mir mal aus Langeweile ein "Nostalgie Team" gemacht bei X/Y nur aus den Pokes aus der 1.Gen
> das was ich bei X/Y kritisire,ist einfach der Name "Mega Entwicklung" genauso wie auch einige unnötige Pokes davon betroffen sind (zumindest meine Meinung)
> wenn du mit dem Competitive anfangen willst,ist X/Y ein guter Einstieg aber


Mega hört sich einfach bescheuert an,  da wäre Urzeitform oder co. besser, vom Bezug und der Namensgebung.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Mega hört sich einfach bescheuert an,  da wäre Urzeitform oder co. besser, vom Bezug und der Namensgebung.



Uhrzeitform macht einfach mehr Sinn, wie die Pokémon halt früher waren - hätte mir viel besser gefallen ...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Mega-Entwicklung generell schwachsinnig. Ich glaube, Game Freak hat dringend ein Feature gebraucht, um neue Kunden zu gewinnen, da Casuals halt seit nunmehr 20 Jahren das selbe Spiel serviert bekommen. Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wer nur die Liga durchspielen möchte, der sieht halt die Neuerungen nicht, die die neuen Editionen bieten. Meiner Meinung nach hat die Mega-Entwicklung allerdings mehr Schlechtes als Gutes hervorgebracht. Okay, die Mega-Entwicklung bringt eine neue taktische Komponente mit sich. Auf der anderen Seite sind aber einige Nachteile dadurch entstanden. Als Beispiel kann Mega-Flunkifer herhalten. Das sagt eigentlich schon alles hinsichtlich Balancing. Dass es dann noch legendäre Pokémon gibt, die ebenfalls die Mega-Entwicklung durchführen können, finde ich einfach schlecht durchdacht. Die sind eh in den meisten Fällen schon ziemlich stark. Wieso sollte man die noch stärker machen? Dass in ORAS noch die Urzeitform mit dem nahezu lächerlichen Proto-Groudon hinzukam, muss ich wohl nicht näher ausführen...
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Jizou (14. Februar 2015)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich finde die Mega-Entwicklung generell schwachsinnig. Ich glaube, Game Freak hat dringend ein Feature gebraucht, um neue Kunden zu gewinnen, da Casuals halt seit nunmehr 20 Jahren das selbe Spiel serviert bekommen. Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wer nur die Liga durchspielen möchte, der sieht halt die Neuerungen nicht, die die neuen Editionen bieten. Meiner Meinung nach hat die Mega-Entwicklung allerdings mehr Schlechtes als Gutes hervorgebracht. Okay, die Mega-Entwicklung bringt eine neue taktische Komponente mit sich. Auf der anderen Seite sind aber einige Nachteile dadurch entstanden. Als Beispiel kann Mega-Flunkifer herhalten. Das sagt eigentlich schon alles hinsichtlich Balancing. Dass es dann noch legendäre Pokémon gibt, die ebenfalls die Mega-Entwicklung durchführen können, finde ich einfach schlecht durchdacht. Die sind eh in den meisten Fällen schon ziemlich stark. Wieso sollte man die noch stärker machen? Dass in ORAS noch die Urzeitform mit dem nahezu lächerlichen Proto-Groudon hinzukam, muss ich wohl nicht näher ausführen...
> gRU?; cAPS



Sehe ich persönlich ganz anders. Die Megaentwicklung hat Pokemon aus Löchern gehohlt, in denen Game Freak sie nicht sehen wollte. Da man schlecht einfach sagen kann, dass ein Pokemon in einer neueren Generation viel stärker geworden ist, hat man diese Lösung gewählt. Nur sehr wenige Spieler haben sich mit Flunkifer, Glurak oder Bibor beschäftigt. Durch ihre Megaentwicklung sind diese in ihrer Spielbarkeit sehr gestiegen. Zudem werden die meisten Megas durch das, sozusagen, wegfallens des Itemslots genervt. Und bevor jetzt gesagt wird was mit Fällen wie Mence oder Metagross ist, die waren eben auch zu gewissen Zeiten OU und wurden dann mit der Zeit immer schlechter. Es gab schlichtweg bessere Pokemon für die jewiligen Rollen. Um sie jedoch wieder abzugrenzen, bekamen sie eine Megaentwicklung und sind nun da wo Gamefreak sie hin haben möchte. Das heißt Gamefreak balanced das Spiel so, wie sie es für richtig halten und nicht wie wir es gern hätten. Wenn sie Mega Maw und Mence im Ubers sehen wollen dann tun sie dies eben über die genannte Mega Entwickung und nicht über irgendwelche random Statboosts. Was Proto-Groudon/Kyogre angeht, da denke ich auch, es waren nur Features. Rayquaza hat eben zur Gleichberechtigung und dem Erhalt des Machtverhältniss eine Mgaentwicklung bekommen. Man wollte eben das stärkste jemals dagewesene Pokemon schaffen, wurde ja auch so angekündigt. Das haben sie geschafft und es ist nun AG 
Was ich mich immer fragen ist, warum Leute Ubers mit RU, UU, OU vergleichen...Mega Mawile ist namlich keineswegs OP, jedenfalls nicht in seinem Tier.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Februar 2015)

Mein Empfinden von Balancing ist eben, dass alle Pokémon in etwa gleich spielbar sein sollten. Gut, nicht vollständig entwickelte Pokémon können wegen mir schwächer sein, aber mich stören die enormen Unterschiede in der Spielbarkeit und da helfen die Tiers auch nicht wirklich weiter, denn die waren ja nur Mittel zum Zweck. Ein Hilfskonstrukt der Community, um schwächere Pokémon wieder spielbar zu machen, indem man gezielt stärkere Pokémon aussperrt (Korrigiere mich, wenn ich hier falsch liege...)
Eine weitere Entwicklungsstufe für Pokémon, die nie gespielt wurden und damit wieder viable werden - okay, gerne. Aber dann doch bitte nicht für Mewtwo und Groudon.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## BreaKing (17. Februar 2015)

Hab mir vergangenen Freitag den New 3DS in der Zelda Majoras Mask Edition (Gold) geholt und bin nun auch am überlegen, ob ich mir Omega Rubin oder Alpha Saphir holen soll. Sieht mit der 3D Grafik schon ziemlich cool aus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2015)

Hey, da morgen oder so die Bank-Verteilung von den Jotho-Startern mit VF stattfindet, würde ich mal eine "Vorbesteller"-Liste für Interessenten ohne Bank machen.
Ich würde davon zwar ein paar Eier machen, aber das sollte sich bei mir noch in Maßen halten, also werde ich erstmal nicht mehr als ca. 10 Eier brüten!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. Februar 2015)

Hier hier hier! 
Ich bin aber hauptsächlich an den VF interessiert. Den Rest bekomm ich dann selber hin 
Danke schon mal! 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (27. Februar 2015)

Wollen wir schon mal rätseln wie das neue Pokemon heißen wird ? 
Z? oder Plus/Minus? X 2 und Y 2 finde ich keine gute Idee.

Will irgendwann auch mal wieder in den Comp Mod einsteigen, werde mal Impergator mit VF ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wollen wir schon mal rätseln wie das neue Pokemon heißen wird ?
> Z? oder Plus/Minus? X 2 und Y 2 finde ich keine gute Idee.
> 
> Will irgendwann auch mal wieder in den Comp Mod einsteigen, werde mal Impergator mit VF ausprobieren ^^


Plus und Minus (Die aus der dritten Gen) [emoji38] Jetzt in der UltraMegaEvoloution wo selbst Gott Arecus alt aussehen wird


----------



## Kinguin (27. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Plus und Minus (Die aus der dritten Gen) [emoji38] Jetzt in der UltraMegaEvoloution wo selbst Gott Arecus alt aussehen wird



ne vorher bekommt Arceus noch seine MegaForm  oder es gibt noch die Hyper Evolution für Dummisel 
Ne jetzt mal ganz im Ernst,auch wenn ich die Idee der neuen Evolution gut finde (die Umsetzung aber mal so mal so),so stört mich die Bezeichnung "Mega" massiv (bei sowas wie Digimon passt das ja,aber hier ?) -.-...


----------



## Gripschi (27. Februar 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hey, da morgen oder so die Bank-Verteilung von den Jotho-Startern mit VF stattfindet, würde ich mal eine "Vorbesteller"-Liste für Interessenten ohne Bank machen.
> Ich würde davon zwar ein paar Eier machen, aber das sollte sich bei mir noch in Maßen halten, also werde ich erstmal nicht mehr als ca. 10 Eier brüten!


War doch Karnimani oder? Ich hatte liebend gern eins oder ein Feuerigel . Oder beide. Je nachdem. Aber über Karnimani am meisten. 

Hab jetzt mit Alpha Saphire angefangen, war ne toll Idee. Altes Game im neuen Gewand.

Hat wer ne Idee für ein Feuer bzw. Elektropokemon.  Mir fällt da nix ein.

Gg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Idee für ein Feuer bzw. Elektropokemon.  Mir fällt da nix ein.



Rotom-H!
In Hoenn selbst gabs da nicht soo ne große Auswahl, um Malvenfroh findest du ein paar Elektropokemon, ein Voltenso ist mit seinem Blitzfänger, dem Zugang zu Flammenwurf und dem Bedroher im Mega ganz nett geworden.
Und Feuerpokemon gibts da neben Lohgock auch nur um den Feurigen Pfad rum... Oder halt ein Vulpix am Pyroberg, das kannst du mit Navi jetzt auch mit VF holen, das ist dann auch recht gut.
Mit dem Nationaldex kommen dann ein paar mehr in die Gegend!

Wer Interesse an den Jotho-Startern hat, kann mich adden: FC: 4570-8918-2669 IGN: Q Tea und am besten mir noch irgendwie seinen FC zukommen lassen und mich dann mal antauschen. Fürn Caps und Gripschi hab ich schon die Pokis reserviert!


----------



## Healrox (28. Februar 2015)

Boah, jetzt hab ich den Streetday von dem New 3DS verpasst und jetzt kriegst du die Bundles für 300€ aufwärts. Ist doch abartig.
Da komm ich mit dem Gerät und nem Pokemon günstiger weg.


----------



## Jizou (28. Februar 2015)

Falls Hans den Bedarf aus irgendwelchen Grund nicht decken, hab noch ein paar HA gatrs, phlosions und ganiums übrig. Einfach was sagen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. März 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Rotom-H!
> In Hoenn selbst gabs da nicht soo ne große Auswahl, um Malvenfroh findest du ein paar Elektropokemon, ein Voltenso ist mit seinem Blitzfänger, dem Zugang zu Flammenwurf und dem Bedroher im Mega ganz nett geworden.
> Und Feuerpokemon gibts da neben Lohgock auch nur um den Feurigen Pfad rum... Oder halt ein Vulpix am Pyroberg, das kannst du mit Navi jetzt auch mit VF holen, das ist dann auch recht gut.
> Mit dem Nationaldex kommen dann ein paar mehr in die Gegend!
> ...


Super, vielen Dank! 
Hab dich eben auch geaddet. Meinen FC dürftest du ja haben.

Zu den neuen Editionen:
Farben scheinen ja neuerdings out zu sein und das lateinische sowie das griechische Alphabet scheint ja abgedeckt zu sein^^
Das kyrillische Alphabet ist aber noch offen!  Vielleicht dürstet ja "Team Kartoshka" nach der Weltherrschaft. Hmmm...
Plus und Minus ist keine schlechte Idee. Das wäre wohl das Naheliegendste - neben so etwas abgedroschenem wie Himmel und Erde oder so - wobei ich das den Japanern durchaus zutrauen könnte.
gRU?; cAPS

EDIT: So, bei mir ging ja der Tausch nun einwandfrei über die Bühne. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kinguin (2. März 2015)

Naja die neuen Namen müssen auch eine Vorlage für legendarys sein (oder generell für Pokémons)
Gegensätze wie Himmel und Erde erinnern mich an Rayquaza und Groudon.
Firehot und Coolwater klingt auch blöd,Plus und Minus wäre eine mögliche Option.(wenn Plus und Minus da keine starke Mega Entwicklung bekommen weiss auch nicht)
Oder vllt Underworld und Heaven (Leben und Tod Thematisierung).

PS: frage mich,wann endlich mal für Pikachu die Mega kommt,mag das nicht so,aber in Japan ist es ja recht beliebt ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja die neuen Namen müssen auch eine Vorlage für legendarys sein (oder generell für Pokémons)
> Gegensätze wie Himmel und Erde erinnern mich an Rayquaza und Groudon.
> Firehot und Coolwater klingt auch blöd,Plus und Minus wäre eine mögliche Option.(wenn Plus und Minus da keine starke Mega Entwicklung bekommen weiss auch nicht)
> Oder vllt Underworld und Heaven (Leben und Tod Thematisierung).
> ...


Die Pikachu-Verschnitte, die keiner haben will? Du meinst sicher Plusle und Minun! 
Pikachu bekommt keine Mega-Entwicklung. Zumindest kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen. Viele mögen Pikachu, weil es bewusst nicht stark und damit auch ein niedliches Pokémon ist. Zum Zweck, es viable zu machen, hat es ja schon sein Spezial-Item (Kugelblitz), welches Angriff und Spez-Angriff verdoppelt. Damit steigt er bei maximalen DV/EV auf Ang je nach Wesen mal schnell auf 418/458 und sein SpA auf 398/436 an, das ist auch nicht zu verachten. Mit diesem Item ist Pikachu sogar eines der stärkeren Elektro-Pokémon, die meisten sind ja nicht besonders stark...
Zu den Namen... was gibt es noch für Gegensätze? Hell/Dunkel? Hoch/Tief? CMOS/Bipolar? 
Oder wie wäre es mit der aufregenden und langweiligen Edition? 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (3. März 2015)

Ja stimmt Pikachu ist durchaus zu gebrauchen,in der neuen Gen hat er sogar eine gute neue Coverage Attacke bekommen -Eiszapfghagel (physisches Pikachu mit Kugelblitz halt)
Wobei kann man eigentlich noch im normalen Spielverlauf ein Pikachu mit Surfer kriegen ? Speziell gespielt bestimmt recht stark.
Mixed Set ginge ja auch ganz gut.

Aber die Mega Evo hat ja nicht immer mit Meta zu tun,zb wieso Rayquaza oder Gengar eine bekam ist mir schleierhaft.
Man wählt ja nach Beliebtheitsgrad und wenn die Macher bei GameFreak halt eine gute Idee haben .

Zu den Edition - Dark und Bright ? 
North and South ?
Vielleicht löst sich auch Nintendo von dem Schema,und bringt nur noch eine Edition jährlich - Hauptsache sie machen aus Pokemon nicht F2P mit Mikrotransaktionen


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (4. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber die Mega Evo hat ja nicht immer mit Meta zu tun,zb wieso Rayquaza oder Gengar eine bekam ist mir schleierhaft.
> Man wählt ja nach Beliebtheitsgrad und wenn die Macher bei GameFreak halt eine gute Idee haben .


Mega Rayquarza hat es gebraucht, damit es immernoch der "Anführer" des Wetter-Trios bleibt. Immerhin war es ja notwendig, den anderen beiden Cover-Legendären der Hoenn-Gen eine Proto-Form zu verpassen. 
Wie gesagt, ich bin mit der Mega-Entwicklung unzufrieden. Ganz besonders die Auswahl, mit der die Pokémon ausgewählt werden, ist mehr als fragwürdig. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, ein Mega-Mewtu hätte es ganz sicher nicht gebraucht. Genauso wenig wie Mega-Rayquarza, wenn man den Legendären keine Proto-Form verpasst hätte.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. März 2015)

Naja, ein Mega-Mewtu oder ein Mega-Rayquaza hat ja auch was mit dem Storytechnischen "OP" dieser Pokemon zu tun.
Mewtu wurde ja in der Story als "ultimatives Pokemon" kreiert- wie säh das denn aus, wenn es dann nicht Mega werden könnte?


----------



## Kinguin (4. März 2015)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Mega Rayquarza hat es gebraucht, damit es immernoch der "Anführer" des Wetter-Trios bleibt. Immerhin war es ja notwendig, den anderen beiden Cover-Legendären der Hoenn-Gen eine Proto-Form zu verpassen.
> Wie gesagt, ich bin mit der Mega-Entwicklung unzufrieden. Ganz besonders die Auswahl, mit der die Pokémon ausgewählt werden, ist mehr als fragwürdig. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, ein Mega-Mewtu hätte es ganz sicher nicht gebraucht. Genauso wenig wie Mega-Rayquarza, wenn man den Legendären keine Proto-Form verpasst hätte.
> gRU?; cAPS




 trotzdem Rayquazas neue MegaForm ist einfach absurd 
Legendarys brauchen sie einfach nicht,sie sind auch so sehr stark.

Naja ich spiele sowieso nie Legendarys,bzgl der MegaEntwicklung - mir gefällt es auch nicht so ganz,also einige Mega Evos,
aber am meisten stört mich der Begriff " Mega".
Klar ist ein KinderGame,aber der Begriff Proto oder Ancient wäre einfach viel passender gewesen ,zumindest meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. März 2015)

Naja, ob sie sie brauchen oder nicht, ist doch egal- Vor allem die Cover-Legendarys wurden ja nie dazu konzipiert gebalanced zu werden, sondern OP zu sein. Deswegen sind die ja aus allen bewerteten Kämpfen gebannt. Sie sind Happen, die man aus der Story mitnehmen kann oder je nach Pokemon einfach nur eine Art Goodie für die Fans.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. März 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, ob sie sie brauchen oder nicht, ist doch egal- Vor allem die Cover-Legendarys wurden ja nie dazu konzipiert gebalanced zu werden, sondern OP zu sein. Deswegen sind die ja aus allen bewerteten Kämpfen gebannt. Sie sind Happen, die man aus der Story mitnehmen kann oder je nach Pokemon einfach nur eine Art Goodie für die Fans.


Ich wusste nicht, dass ein Kampf mit Legendären automatisch nicht zählt :S
Okay, dann ergibt das natürlich schon mehr Sinn. Dann dürfen sie von mir aus auch gerne OP sein^^
Aber ganz ehrlich: die Werte der Meta-Mewtus und Mega-Rayquarza sind dennoch ziemlich absurd, OP hin oder her 
Dass Mega-Rayquarza dann sogar noch ein Item tragen kann, setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf. Ich mein, wo soll das denn hinführen? In jeder Generation übertreffen sich die neuen Legendären einfach nochmals deutlich hinsichtlich ihrer Stärke...
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (6. März 2015)

Denke mal Arceus kriegt auch noch eine Mega ( ) ,spätestens bei einem Sinnoh Remake.
Wobei bis dahin ist es noch lange hin,denke mal das nächste Spiel wird erstmal nur die Zusatzedition Z sein, für Zygarde halt (das Vieh kam mir storytechnisch auch zu kurz).

Weitere Megas sind bestimmt noch im Anmarsch,allerdings weiss ich nicht wo das hinführen soll bzgl der Balance.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. März 2015)

Ach kack doch auf Balance, versetzt die Starter ins OU und jetzt kommt es "Starterentwicklungen alternativ" und gut ist. 

Besonders die Johto Starter sollen im Competitiv mitmischen, ausser Meganie [emoji317] :smoke:


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2015)

Hehe, bei den VGC-Turnieren in Florida gabs eine nette Kombo aus einem Mega-Glurak-Y und Wahlschal-Tornupto. 
Full-HP-Eruption mit Sonne und STAB... Das macht in etwa eine Stärke von 300 und das bei 109 Base Sp-Angr. und da es ja doppel ist auf beide Gegner, hat das Viech Schaden gedrückt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. März 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hehe, bei den VGC-Turnieren in Florida gabs eine nette Kombo aus einem Mega-Glurak-Y und Wahlschal-Tornupto. [emoji317]
> Full-HP-Eruption mit Sonne und STAB... Das macht in etwa eine Stärke von 300 und das bei 109 Base Sp-Angr. und da es ja doppel ist auf beide Gegner, hat das Viech Schaden gedrückt...


Ach du meine Fresse, 300Base durch STAB und Sonne/Eruption. Da hat mein Fav Pkmn doch was gerissen


----------



## Jizou (9. März 2015)

Und das war's für Serperior schade ...


----------



## kalkone (24. März 2015)

Nutzt wer von euch den Wundertausch?

Ich hab vorhin ein Shiny Arceus lvl 100 bekommen xD

Ich nutze es hauptsächlich um meinen Pokedex zu vervollständigen. das Problem ist nur das einem irgendwann das Geld für neue Pokebälle ausgeht


----------



## Kinguin (26. März 2015)

Ich bekam auch mal ein Shiny,aber Shinys sind mir so egal - ich hab bisher kein Shiny gesehen, was besser aussieht als seine normale Version.^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. März 2015)

Och, manche Shinys sind doch ganz okay. Mir würden z.B. gefallen:
Viscogon
Azumarill
Clavion
Metagross
M-Guardevoir
Schlapor
Kapilz
Safcon (mein allererstes- in der 3.Gen gefangen )

Wobei ich manchmal schon im Battle-Spot ganz misstrauisch werde, wenn ich ein Team aus nur Shinys sehe...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. März 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Och, manche Shinys sind doch ganz okay. Mir würden z.B. gefallen:
> Viscogon
> Azumarill
> Clavion
> ...



Was?! Kein Glurak und Garados dabei? Geht doch nicht mein Freund  

Schlimm ist es an den Turnieren wo die Viecher perfekte DV Stats mit passenden Wessen haben und im Jahr 2083 gefangen worden sind  Zwar "legal" da man sich extern per Software dies zuspielt und ein fundiertes Grundwissen gegeben sein muss, aber fair gegenüber den anderen die per Breeden versuchen gute Werte zu bekommen, nicht gerade toll.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. März 2015)

Glurak? Nee, lass mal.
Aber beim Roten Garados haste recht. Wie konnt ich das nur vergessen?


----------



## Kinguin (27. März 2015)

Stimmt Garados ist ein hübsches Shiny Pokemon ,aber auch aus nostalgischen Gründen ^^.

Dennoch Glurak oder Metagross Shiny sagen mir überhaupt nicht zu - Shinys hatte ich auch nur recht wenige.
Sleima war meine erstes Shiny Pokemon  (lustigerweise ,mochte das nie aber)
Dann hatte ich noch als Shinys Rihornior (als Rihorn gefangen) und Milotic.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. März 2015)

@Kinguin war das Barschwa in der 3rd Generation gefangen worden? Denn das ist extrem rar, selbst unter den Shinys. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. März 2015)

Nicht wirklich, du kannst es dir dort eig RNGn und dann hochmoven. Es ist halt blöd, dass man 3.-5.Gen sich alles berechnen lassen kannst.


----------



## Kinguin (27. März 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @Kinguin war das Barschwa in der 3rd Generation gefangen worden? Denn das ist extrem rar, selbst unter den Shinys.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Nein so ein glücklicher bin ich nicht ^^ in der dritten Generation war doch selbst das Fangen eines normalen Barschwas richtig schwer.
Und die Entwicklung zu Milo dauert länger, wer das da als Shiny hatte, hatte echt vieeeel Glück. 
In ORAS ist das viel einfacher mit dem Fangen von Barschwas (darunter war dann halt ein Shiny) und es wurde ja auch die Schönheitsschuppe für die Entwicklung eingeführt, an die man auch recht leicht rankommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. März 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, du kannst es dir dort eig RNGn und dann hochmoven. Es ist halt blöd, dass man 3.-5.Gen sich alles berechnen lassen kannst.


*Hust* auf normale Weise Hanswurst


----------



## Kinguin (2. April 2015)

Anfang 1996 kamen ja einst die ersten beiden Pokémon Spiele raus -und hat damit den Grundstein dieses erfolgreichen Franchise gesetzt.
Manche vermuten, dass es mit 2016 einen richtigen Kracher zum 20.Jährigen Jubiläum gibt (2015 nix aus der Hauptreihe kommt).
Da gibt es Ideen wie ein exklusives WiiU Pokémon, oder halt ein 3DS Remake zu Rot/Grün oder Gelb.

Was haltet ihr davon ? Ich bin mir sicher Nintendo wird irgendwas zum Jubiläum machen, ist die Frage was genau (ok zugegeben zum Spekulieren ist es zu früh).

Episch wäre ja ein Spiel, wo man mehrere Regionen bereisen könnte - DAS wäre ein fettes Pokémon Spiel.


----------



## Gripschi (2. April 2015)

Wobei letzteres dementiert wurde von Gameworks, soll nie wieder kommen, wäre damals ne Ausnahme sind.

Bin aber auch gesapabnt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Juli 2015)

Vor einer Woche waren die US Nationals (VGC), da waren ein paar nette Ideen für Umbauten an meinem Team dabei!^^
Und ich bin nichtmal durch, die veröffentlichten Teams durchzuarbeiten!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Juli 2015)

Hui, kann man die sich irgendwo noch anschauen? Mir fehlt gerade die Motivation, weiter Pokémon zu spielen... Fire Emblem ist gerade stärker gefordert :/
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Juli 2015)

Auf dem offiziellen Pokemon Twitch Kanal:
Twitch
Da sind noch ein paar TGC-Games drauf.
Die Teams kann man hier nachlesen:
Pokémon VG Masters Division Top-8 Teams | Pokemon.com


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. August 2015)

Freitag bis Sonntag ist in Boston die WM im Gange. Wer reinschauen will, kann das mal hier tun (Programm in der Kanal-Beschreibung=:
Twitch
Leider ist das Programm nur in EST angegeben, also wer das ganze live betrachten will, muss 7h draufschlagen um unsere Uhrzeit zu bekommen.
Auf der Amerikanischen Seite kann man sich eine kleine Analyse zu den beliebtesten Pokemon in den Nationals ansehen: 2015 PokÃ©mon Video Game World Championship Preview | Pokemon.com
Auf Nuggetbridge gibts auch einen ähnlichen Artikel und dazu noch ein paar Infos über die eingeladenen Spieler, geordnet nach den Nationalitäten: 2015 Pokémon World Championships Preview - Nugget Bridge


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. August 2015)

Für die Anwesenden sicher ein tolles Event. War letztens beim Yu-Gi-Oh Turnier an der Gamescom und die Leute sind zuvorkommend und lediglich zuschauen hat seinen Reiz, solange man weiss um was es geht.


----------



## Kinguin (22. August 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Für die Anwesenden sicher ein tolles Event. War letztens beim Yu-Gi-Oh Turnier an der Gamescom und die Leute sind zuvorkommend und lediglich zuschauen hat seinen Reiz, solange man weiss um was es geht.



Es gibt noch Yugioh Turniere? Weckt Kindheitserinnerungen.^^
So Leute ihr wollte schon immer mal mit euren Pokemon battlen? 

Pokémon Tekken: Das japanische Arcade-Spiel "Pokkén Tournament" erscheint weltweit für Wii U - 4Players.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. August 2015)

http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/panorama/vermischtes/Polizei-verhindert-Angriff-auf-PokemonWM-in-den-USA/story/12237852

Das ist doch nicht deren ernst. Warum ein Attentat auf ein Pokemon-Turnier planen? Also da vergeht mir echt die Laune...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (24. August 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/panorama/vermischtes/Polizei-verhindert-Angriff-auf-PokemonWM-in-den-USA/story/12237852
> 
> Das ist doch nicht deren ernst. Warum ein Attentat auf ein Pokemon-Turnier planen? Also da vergeht mir echt die Laune...


Bei solchen Meldungen könnte ich kotzen. Es ist einfach traurig, dass es solche Menschen gibt. Verstehen kann man sowas nicht, um sowas überhaupt durchführen zu wollen, müssen schon einige Schrauben locker sitzen, anders lässt sich das nicht erklären. Die Pokemon-Worlds sind - wie jedes themenbasierte Treffen - ein Ort, an dem Leute mit den selben Interessen zusammen kommen, und zusammen eine tolle Zeit haben. Wie kann man da etwas degegen haben?
 Dass wohl überwiegend Kinder auf dem Gelände waren, macht mich da nur noch trauriger. Wie kaputt muss man sein, um sowas durchziehen zu wollen...?
Umso besser natürlich, dass das ganze vereitelt wurde.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (10. September 2015)

Nintendo: Ingress-Macher entwickeln Echtwelt-Pokémon - Golem.de
Pokemon für iOS und Android: Projekt der Ingress-Macher - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Tja Leute ein Traum wird wahr


----------



## Noxxphox (10. September 2015)

das häte mich in meinen jüngeren jahren unglaublich begeistert.... jetzt... bin ich zwar auh begeistert...aber nich so wi ichs damals gewesen wäre 
aber das verspricht geil zu werden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Dezember 2015)

Okay, dieses Jahr spiele ich kein VGC:
Das Format für die Videospiel-Meisterschaften 2016 wurde bekannt gegeben! | Pokemon.de


----------



## Hardwell (5. Januar 2016)

ich auch nicht.
Vorschau auf die Pokémon Videospiel-Meisterschaftsserie 2016 | Pokemon.de
Vorschau auf die Pokémon Videospiel-Meisterschaftsserie 2016: Teil 2 | Pokemon.de


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. Januar 2016)

Okay, sprich: diese Season wird man fast ausschließlich legendäre sehen. Wow.
Da wird Abwechslung groß geschrieben... "Yay, werfen wir alle OP-Pokemon in einen Topf, damit jeder, der gewinnen will, nur noch aus denen wählen kann!"


----------



## Hardwell (6. Januar 2016)

Darauf wird es wahrscheinlich rauslaufen


----------



## BreaKing (9. Februar 2016)

Diesen Monat erscheinen ja zum 20-jährigen Jubiläum von Pokémon die 2DS Hardware Bundles mit den Editionen Rot, Blau und Gelb. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sollen die Editionen dann aber auch im eShop erhältlich sein.
Ich würde mir jetzt lieber einen New 3DS holen wollen, als den klobigen 2DS. 

Hat jemand genauere Infos dazu, ob die Spiele dann auch für den New 3DS erhältlich sind? Zudem wollte ich mir noch eines der neueren Pokémon Games holen. Hab den Thread jetzt nur mal grob überflogen, empfehlenswert scheinen sowohl XY als auch ORAS zu sein?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Februar 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Diesen Monat erscheinen ja zum 20-jährigen Jubiläum von Pokémon die 2DS Hardware Bundles mit den Editionen Rot, Blau und Gelb. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sollen die Editionen dann aber auch im eShop erhältlich sein.
> Ich würde mir jetzt lieber einen New 3DS holen wollen, als den klobigen 2DS.
> 
> Hat jemand genauere Infos dazu, ob die Spiele dann auch für den New 3DS erhältlich sind? Zudem wollte ich mir noch eines der neueren Pokémon Games holen. Hab den Thread jetzt nur mal grob überflogen, empfehlenswert scheinen sowohl XY als auch ORAS zu sein?



Hey!
alle Spiele, die mit dem 2DS kompatibel sind, sind auch mit dem new 3DS kompatibel. Das sollte also kein Problem sein, die kann man wahrscheinlich einfach im e-Shop herunterladen. 
Für den Singleplayer würde ich eher X/Y empfehlen. ORAS ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber schnell durchgespielt und mit wenig spielerischer Tiefe. Allerdings hast du da für den Multiplayer einige Vorteile mit drin, gerade an die versteckten Fähigkeiten kommt man in Oras endlich mal auch "in freier Wildbahn" ran.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. Februar 2016)

Heute um 16.00 beginnt übrigens die Pokémon Direct, also Nintendos große Pokémon-Pressekonferenz, in der alle kommenden Neuerungen vorgestellt werden sollen! Auf Youtube oder Twitch.tv kann man sogar live dabei zusehen.
Die Gerüchteküche sagt außerdem, dass heute zwei neue Pokémoneditionen vorgestellt werden: Pokémon Sun und Pokémon Moon.
http://dualpixels.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/PKMN-SUNMOON.jpg
Zusätzlich werden wohl Infos zu Pokken und Pokémon Go kommen. Ich schau auf alle Fälle mal rein!
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Miieep (26. Februar 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Heute um 16.00 beginnt übrigens die Pokémon Direct, also Nintendos große Pokémon-Pressekonferenz, in der alle kommenden Neuerungen vorgestellt werden sollen! Auf Youtube oder Twitch.tv kann man sogar live dabei zusehen.
> Die Gerüchteküche sagt außerdem, dass heute zwei neue Pokémoneditionen vorgestellt werden: Pokémon Sun und Pokémon Moon.
> http://dualpixels.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/PKMN-SUNMOON.jpg
> Zusätzlich werden wohl Infos zu Pokken und Pokémon Go kommen. Ich schau auf alle Fälle mal rein!
> gRU?; cAPS


Ja, die Pressekonferenz interessiert mich auch, werd sie mir definitiv anschauen. Hoffentlich stimmen die Gerüchte und es erscheinen dieses Jahr neue Hauptspiele


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. Februar 2016)

Miieep schrieb:


> Ja, die Pressekonferenz interessiert mich auch, werd sie mir definitiv anschauen. Hoffentlich stimmen die Gerüchte und es erscheinen dieses Jahr neue Hauptspiele


Definitiv! Ich würde das auch sehr begrüßen, aus ORAS ist mittlerweile die Luft raus 
Gekauft werden die Editionen eh. Und wenn sie dann nochmal das kleine Stückchen besser wird, als die Vorherige, dann umso besser 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2016)

Eine Frage an die Pokemeister hier im Thread  

Ich kenne das noch von den Gameboy-Spielen, das man die Angriffe per "Select"-Knopf verschieben konnte, also beliebig anordnen (als Beispiel, "Heuler" von oben links weil nie genutzt, mit Tackle von unten Rechts tauschen, damit man per Buttonsmash direkt Tackelt statt heult ). 
Wie gehts das bei Pokemon SW2 für DS? Mit Select gehts leider nicht mehr


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Pokemeister hier im Thread
> 
> Ich kenne das noch von den Gameboy-Spielen, das man die Angriffe per "Select"-Knopf verschieben konnte, also beliebig anordnen (als Beispiel, "Heuler" von oben links weil nie genutzt, mit Tackle von unten Rechts tauschen, damit man per Buttonsmash direkt Tackelt statt heult ).
> Wie gehts das bei Pokemon SW2 für DS? Mit Select gehts leider nicht mehr



Soweit ich weiß im Pokémonmenü auf dem Touchscreen greifen und an die gewünschte Stelle ziehen. Ich meine, im Kampf geht es nicht so.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (26. Februar 2016)

Sun und Moon? Dachte es gibt erstmal die Z oder Omega Edition ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. Februar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Sun und Moon? Dachte es gibt erstmal die Z oder Omega Edition ^^


Ne, bin ehrlich gesagt ganz froh drüber, dass wieder was neues kommt. Ein weiteres Remake von RSE hätte es echt nicht gebraucht. Und Z wäre nicht unbedingt schlecht gewesen, aber Kalos kenne ich jetzt schon. Weiß nicht, ob ich mir das geholt hätte.
Ich freue mich, dass Gen 7 kommt! 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß im Pokémonmenü auf dem Touchscreen greifen und an die gewünschte Stelle ziehen. Ich meine, im Kampf geht es nicht so.
> gRU?; cAPS



Danke, so gehts


----------



## Kinguin (26. Februar 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ne, bin ehrlich gesagt ganz froh drüber, dass wieder was neues kommt. Ein weiteres Remake von RSE hätte es echt nicht gebraucht. Und Z wäre nicht unbedingt schlecht gewesen, aber Kalos kenne ich jetzt schon. Weiß nicht, ob ich mir das geholt hätte.
> Ich freue mich, dass Gen 7 kommt!
> gRU?; cAPS



Denke auch Fans sind glücklicher mit einer neuen Gen.Weiß aber nicht ,ob mich das dann reizt.
Für mich war die Gen6 echt eine krasse Veränderung,grade auch auf die taktischen Elemente bezogen.Meine letzte Edition davor war Smaragd ,vor gut 10 Jahren,liegt wohl auch daran. ^^ Mal schauen,vielleicht wird mein nächstes Pokemon erst dann wieder sein,wenn ich wirklich über AR in die Welt eintauchen kann.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. Februar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Denke auch Fans sind glücklicher mit einer neuen Gen.Weiß aber nicht ,ob mich das dann reizt.
> Für mich war die Gen6 echt eine krasse Veränderung,grade auch auf die taktischen Elemente bezogen.Meine letzte Edition davor war Smaragd ,vor gut 10 Jahren,liegt wohl auch daran. ^^ Mal schauen,vielleicht wird mein nächstes Pokemon erst dann wieder sein,wenn ich wirklich über AR in die Welt eintauchen kann.


Meine letzte vor X/Y war auch Blattgrün^^
Ich empfand die Änderungen von FR/LG bis hin zu ORAS jedenfalls wirklich super und Game Freak hat das Spiel ja gerade für kompetitive Spieler stark entschlackt, weshalb ich auch schneller einsteigen konnte. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was Game Freak in den neuen Editionen so machen wird! Ich wünsche mir jedenfalls ein paar neue Megaentwicklungen, die wirklich sinnvoll sind! Kein Mega-Mewtwo oder sowas mehr, das hat doch kein Mensch gebraucht. Mega Lapras wäre doch super! Oder Mega Arkani oder sowas. Pokémon, die mehr sein könnten, wenn sie von Anfang an besser designt gewesen wären!
Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was Nintendo in einer halben Stunde an Infos rauslässt! 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (26. Februar 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Meine letzte vor X/Y war auch Blattgrün^^
> Ich empfand die Änderungen von FR/LG bis hin zu ORAS jedenfalls wirklich super und Game Freak hat das Spiel ja gerade für kompetitive Spieler stark entschlackt, weshalb ich auch schneller einsteigen konnte. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was Game Freak in den neuen Editionen so machen wird! Ich wünsche mir jedenfalls ein paar neue Megaentwicklungen, die wirklich sinnvoll sind! Kein Mega-Mewtwo oder sowas mehr, das hat doch kein Mensch gebraucht. Mega Lapras wäre doch super! Oder Mega Arkani oder sowas. Pokémon, die mehr sein könnten, wenn sie von Anfang an besser designt gewesen wären!
> Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was Nintendo in einer halben Stunde an Infos rauslässt!
> gRU?; cAPS



Ja das stimmt,mir gefiel es auch,dass man nun die Pokemon besser ranzüchten kann.(EV,DV Werte usw) Damit muss man nicht der absolute Hardcore Zocker sein,um Online was zu reißen zu können.Bei den Mega Evolutionen bin ich zwiegespalten,einerseits finde ich sie nicht schlecht aber imo hätte man lieber UnderUsed Pokemon eine neue Evolutionsstufe geben sollen.Bei einigen wie Knackrack,Despotar,Lohgock,Brutalanda,Gengar oder Lucario fand ich die Mega ziemlich unnötig,die waren auch vorher sehr stark.Einige davon sind auch dafür im Uber jetzt.

Jedenfalls es ist nun bestätigt,die neuen Editionen heißen wirklich Sun und Moon. 
Pokemon — Neue Editionen heissen Sun & Moon, kommen im Winter | News | gamespilot.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. März 2016)

Lets go  Ich tippe auf Hawaii von den bisherigen Zeichnungen und der Analyse von Verlis. Gelbe Feuerweh*r*wagen, tropisches Setting als wäre das nicht schon genug Beweis.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. März 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Lets go  Ich tippe auf Hawaii von den bisherigen Zeichnungen und der Analyse von Verlis. Gelbe Feuerwehewagen, tropisches Setting als wäre das nicht schon genug Beweis.


Lass sehen! Ich weiß davon noch gar nichts...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. März 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Lass sehen! Ich weiß davon noch gar nichts...



Pokemon Theory - Pokemon Sun and Moon Location Revealed! (Pokemon Sun and Moon Region) - YouTube 

Solide Informationsquelle zu den neuen Spielen  Und wie gesagt Pokemon in Hawaii wäre die Bombe *pun intended*


----------



## Kinguin (3. März 2016)

Ich hatte überlegt,ob ich mich nochmal an einen Teamaufbau wagen soll.Habe bloß immer das Problem,dass ich am liebsten nur meine Lieblingspokemons in mein Team packen würde.Allerdings funktionieren solche Teams schlicht nicht,man soll ja immer ein Pokemon nehmen und den Rest drum herum bauen,aber dann müsste ich welche ins Team aufnehmen,die ich schlicht nicht mag. ^^ 

Bzw man muss eine gewisse Strategie verfolgen,und dementsprechend die Pokemon auswählen.Wobei ich da auch nicht immer durchblicke.Sweeper,Staller,TarnsteinLead,Bulky usw sind mir alles ein Begriff,aber so richtig gut umzusetzen fällt mir schwer,auch wegen dem oben genannten Problem


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

Uh das neue Pokemon hört sich prima an. 
Wird auch noch für denn New 3DS kommen oder?

Glaube ich muss mich doch endlich mal dazu durchringen  endlich denn New 3DS XL zuzulegen.


----------



## Kinguin (3. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wird auch noch für denn New 3DS kommen oder?.



Ja wird es 

So hab mich Spaßhalber mal an den Teamaufbau drangesetzt ,und komme schon wieder nicht weiter.Das Meta ist ja auch wieder anders,zB Quajutsu,M Flunkifer und Durengard sind jetzt Uber.Meint ihr man hat mit UU Pokemon eine Chance gegen OU,oder eher wenig erfolgsversprechend? Ich weiß nicht wie streng man die Grenze ziehen muss zwischen den Tiers.
Und dann ,gibt es irgendwelche Pflichtbedingungen für das Team? Ich denke mal ein Spinner/Auflocken Pokemon ist wieder Pflicht (andererseits würde ich gerne Simsala mit Magieschild als Kernpokemon nehmen),und Sweeper sowie Staller/Walls sollten wieder im ausgewogen Verhältnis sein oder? Falls irgendwer hier Tipps für mich hat,nehme ich die gerne an. ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. März 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Pokemon Theory - Pokemon Sun and Moon Location Revealed! (Pokemon Sun and Moon Region) - YouTube
> 
> Solide Informationsquelle zu den neuen Spielen  Und wie gesagt Pokemon in Hawaii wäre die Bombe *pun intended*



Coole Sache, danke! 
Ich werd es mir sofort ansehen, wenn ich zuhause bin. Aktuell bin ich in der Uni und sollte noch ein bisschen produktiv sein... 
Hawaii fände ich aber echt geil. Ich bin einfach ein Fan von tropischen Szenarien 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja wird es
> 
> So hab mich Spaßhalber mal an den Teamaufbau drangesetzt ,und komme schon wieder nicht weiter.Das Meta ist ja auch wieder anders,zB Quajutsu,M Flunkifer und Durengard sind jetzt Uber.Meint ihr man hat mit UU Pokemon eine Chance gegen OU,oder eher wenig erfolgsversprechend? Ich weiß nicht wie streng man die Grenze ziehen muss zwischen den Tiers.
> Und dann ,gibt es irgendwelche Pflichtbedingungen für das Team? Ich denke mal ein Spinner/Auflocken Pokemon ist wieder Pflicht (andererseits würde ich gerne Simsala mit Magieschild als Kernpokemon nehmen),und Sweeper sowie Staller/Walls sollten wieder im ausgewogen Verhältnis sein oder? Falls irgendwer hier Tipps für mich hat,nehme ich die gerne an. ^^


Moment... auf dem normalen 3DS kommt es doch hoffentlich auch?! :O

!Ich bin kein Spezialist, spiele aber ziemlich häufig kompetitiv mit Freunden!
Naja, die Tiers bezeichnen ihre Rollen ja relativ ehrlich: Underused sind halt einfach seltener benutzt, als Overused. Ubers werden generell als OP gesehen. Overused passen halt meistens für eine Rolle wirklich sehr gut, daher ist ihre Auslegung immer recht offensichtlich und sie werden für diese Rolle häufig gespielt. Bei Underused oder Borderline können aber auch ziemlich gute Pokémon rauskommen, man muss nur ein wenig tiefer graben. Man sieht sie halt nicht so häufig.
Das Wichtigste ist m.E.n. das Ausprobieren. Ob ein Team funktioniert oder nicht, können dir vielleicht Turnierspieler sagen. Es hängt einfach sehr viel davon ab, wie deine Pokémon zusammenarbeiten können (gehe jetzt vom Zweierkampf aus), anstatt wie gut die Pokémon für sich allein genommen sind. Ein langsamer Offtank funktioniert oftmals hervorragend mit einem Pokémon, das ständig Bizarroraum castet, heilt und defensive Buffs verteilt. Ein Annoyer funktioniert i.d.R. ziemlich gut in Verbindung mit einem Baton Passer. Somit können halt auch Pokémon ziemlich gut sein, die nicht in den oberen Tiers vorkommen.
Es gibt so viele Rollen und auch die Rollenübergänge sind fließend, alles kannst du in einem Team einfach nicht abdecken. Wenn du für jede Situation irgendein Pokémon hast, ist ja schon viel gewonnen, auf der anderen Seite machst du auch nichts falsch, wenn du einfach mal ein paar OU-Pokémon züchtest.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (3. März 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Moment... auf dem normalen 3DS kommt es doch hoffentlich auch?! :O



Ja natürlich,wäre blöd von Nintendo,wenn sie eine gewisse Userbase ausschließen. ^^



> !Ich bin kein Spezialist, spiele aber ziemlich häufig kompetitiv mit Freunden!
> Naja, die Tiers bezeichnen ihre Rollen ja relativ ehrlich: Underused sind halt einfach seltener benutzt, als Overused. Ubers werden generell als OP gesehen. Overused passen halt meistens für eine Rolle wirklich sehr gut, daher ist ihre Auslegung immer recht offensichtlich und sie werden für diese Rolle häufig gespielt. Bei Underused oder Borderline können aber auch ziemlich gute Pokémon rauskommen, man muss nur ein wenig tiefer graben. Man sieht sie halt nicht so häufig.
> Das Wichtigste ist m.E.n. das Ausprobieren. Ob ein Team funktioniert oder nicht, können dir vielleicht Turnierspieler sagen. Es hängt einfach sehr viel davon ab, wie deine Pokémon zusammenarbeiten können (gehe jetzt vom Zweierkampf aus), anstatt wie gut die Pokémon für sich allein genommen sind. Ein langsamer Offtank funktioniert oftmals hervorragend mit einem Pokémon, das ständig Bizarroraum castet, heilt und defensive Buffs verteilt. Ein Annoyer funktioniert i.d.R. ziemlich gut in Verbindung mit einem Baton Passer. Somit können halt auch Pokémon ziemlich gut sein, die nicht in den oberen Tiers vorkommen.
> Es gibt so viele Rollen und auch die Rollenübergänge sind fließend, alles kannst du in einem Team einfach nicht abdecken. Wenn du für jede Situation irgendein Pokémon hast, ist ja schon viel gewonnen, auf der anderen Seite machst du auch nichts falsch, wenn du einfach mal ein paar OU-Pokémon züchtest.
> gRU?; cAPS



Aber wenn du OU Pokemon nutzt,spielst du ja automatisch im OU Tier mit und ob es dann Sinn macht UU Pokemon wie Turtok oder Impergator  zu nehmen? Wobei ich jetzt auch kein Profizocker bin,könnte schon klappen.

Also ich gehe so vor,habe jetzt mal Simsala als Kernpokemon genommen.Ob Mega oder Lebenorb/Fokusgurt + Magiemantel weiß ich noch nicht,aber ich decke erstmal die Schwächen ab.Simsala ist gegen Käfer,Unlicht,Geist schwach,dafür nehme ich dann (Mega) Scherox ins Team,wobei Panzaeron würde wohl auch gehen.Die haben dann Feuerschwäche,wo ich dann einen Drachen wie Knackrack/Dragoran einbauen, usw.Und dann noch vielleicht Relaxo als spezielle Wall ,und weil ich den Vielfraß mag. ^^
Ich will halt nur Pokemon nutzen,die ich auch wirklich mag.Sowas wie Rotom oder Azumarill möchte ich einfach nicht.Je nachdem ist das aber nicht so einfach,weil jetzt noch die Strategie mit reinkommt,zB muss ich ja Pokemon ausschalten,die Prioritätsattacken nutzen (gefährlich für Simsala) wie zB Scherox.Weiß auch nicht ob ich zB Tarnsteine,Giftspitzen oder Sonstiges Support einbauen soll,um den Gegner im voraus zu schwächen.

PS: ich spreche von 6vs6 btw


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt,ob ich mich nochmal an einen Teamaufbau wagen soll.Habe bloß immer das Problem,dass ich am liebsten nur meine Lieblingspokemons in mein Team packen würde.Allerdings funktionieren solche Teams schlicht nicht,man soll ja immer ein Pokemon nehmen und den Rest drum herum bauen,aber dann müsste ich welche ins Team aufnehmen,die ich schlicht nicht mag. ^^
> 
> Bzw man muss eine gewisse Strategie verfolgen,und dementsprechend die Pokemon auswählen.Wobei ich da auch nicht immer durchblicke.Sweeper,Staller,TarnsteinLead,Bulky usw sind mir alles ein Begriff,aber so richtig gut umzusetzen fällt mir schwer,auch wegen dem oben genannten Problem


Spiel wie du willst. Ich hatte damals in Gen 4 mich ein bisschen dran getastet, habe es aber nachher liegen lassen, besonders da das "normale" Training und das RNG zuviel Zeit verschlungen hat. Bei Smogon und pokefans/bisafans kannst du dich mal erkundigen was, wie und weshalb. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Uh das neue Pokemon hört sich prima an.
> Wird auch noch für denn New 3DS kommen oder?
> 
> Glaube ich muss mich doch endlich mal dazu durchringen  endlich denn New 3DS XL zuzulegen.


Keine Garantie aber ja sollte schon, das Gerät ist noch nicht zulange auf dem Markt. Im Vergleich zum Advanced und dem ersten DS. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja wird es
> 
> So hab mich Spaßhalber mal an den Teamaufbau drangesetzt ,und komme schon wieder nicht weiter.Das Meta ist ja auch wieder anders,zB Quajutsu,M Flunkifer und Durengard sind jetzt Uber.Meint ihr man hat mit UU Pokemon eine Chance gegen OU,oder eher wenig erfolgsversprechend? Ich weiß nicht wie streng man die Grenze ziehen muss zwischen den Tiers.
> Und dann ,gibt es irgendwelche Pflichtbedingungen für das Team? Ich denke mal ein Spinner/Auflocken Pokemon ist wieder Pflicht (andererseits würde ich gerne Simsala mit Magieschild als Kernpokemon nehmen),und Sweeper sowie Staller/Walls sollten wieder im ausgewogen Verhältnis sein oder? Falls irgendwer hier Tipps für mich hat,nehme ich die gerne an. ^^



Die Strategie ist der Schlüssel. Willst du Agressiv sein spiel nur mit Bulky Sweeper/Revenge Killer. Ansonsten Stall Teams mit Spikes und Wetter uns natürlich Tanks oder Pranksters 



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Coole Sache, danke!
> Ich werd es mir sofort ansehen, wenn ich zuhause bin. Aktuell bin ich in der Uni und sollte noch ein bisschen produktiv sein...
> Hawaii fände ich aber echt geil. Ich bin einfach ein Fan von tropischen Szenarien
> 
> ...



Jo das Format ist auch entscheiden. 1v1, 2v2, VGC(20xx), 3v3, 6v6, Reihenkampf (3 auf dem Feld) etc. Es gibt viele Formate und dort wird jedes Pkmn wiederum anderes eingestuft  Nintendo wollte eigentlich nie competitiv sein, haben aber mit Smash (Melee/Smash 4)und Pkmn zwei sehr beliebt Formate.


----------



## Kinguin (3. März 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Spiel wie du willst. Ich hatte damals in Gen 4 mich ein bisschen dran getastet, habe es aber nachher liegen lassen, besonders da das "normale" Training und das RNG zuviel Zeit verschlungen hat. Bei Smogon und pokefans/bisafans kannst du dich mal erkundigen was, wie und weshalb.



Hatte ja nach Gen3 aufgehört,und da war mir das auch zu anstrengend.Aber mittlerweile ist DV,EV,Attackenzucht,VF Zucht recht einfach. 



> Die Strategie ist der Schlüssel. Willst du Agressiv sein spiel nur mit Bulky Sweeper/Revenge Killer. Ansonsten Stall Teams mit Spikes und Wetter uns natürlich Tanks oder Pranksters



Wenn ich aggressiv mit Simsala durch Sweepen will bzw ihn als Revenge Killer nutzen will,soll ich dann wirklich nur auf Full Sweeper Team (also 6vs6) setzen?Ich dachte 1-2 Walls und 1 Supporter sollen immer drin sein.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja natürlich,wäre blöd von Nintendo,wenn sie eine gewisse Userbase ausschließen. ^^[...]


Na das will ich doch hoffen!! 



Kinguin schrieb:


> [...]Aber wenn du OU Pokemon nutzt,spielst du ja automatisch im OU Tier mit und ob es dann Sinn macht UU Pokemon wie Turtok oder Impergator  zu nehmen? Wobei ich jetzt auch kein Profizocker bin,könnte schon klappen.[...]


Klar kann das funktionieren. Solange deine Pokémon gut miteinander funktionieren ist das kein Problem 


Kinguin schrieb:


> [...]Also ich gehe so vor,habe jetzt mal Simsala als Kernpokemon genommen.Ob Mega oder Lebenorb/Fokusgurt + Magiemantel weiß ich noch nicht,aber ich decke erstmal die Schwächen ab.Simsala ist gegen Käfer,Unlicht,Geist schwach,dafür nehme ich dann (Mega) Scherox ins Team,wobei Panzaeron würde wohl auch gehen.Die haben dann Feuerschwäche,wo ich dann einen Drachen wie Knackrack/Dragoran einbauen, usw.Und dann noch vielleicht Relaxo als spezielle Wall ,und weil ich den Vielfraß mag. ^^
> Ich will halt nur Pokemon nutzen,die ich auch wirklich mag.Sowas wie Rotom oder Azumarill möchte ich einfach nicht.Je nachdem ist das aber nicht so einfach,weil jetzt noch die Strategie mit reinkommt,zB muss ich ja Pokemon ausschalten,die Prioritätsattacken nutzen (gefährlich für Simsala) wie zB Scherox.Weiß auch nicht ob ich zB Tarnsteine,Giftspitzen oder Sonstiges Support einbauen soll,um den Gegner im voraus zu schwächen.
> 
> PS: ich spreche von 6vs6 btw



dass du 6 Pokémon hast und dein Gegner auch, liegt erstmal auf der Hand^^ Ich meinte eher, dass 4 Pokémon gleichzeitig auf dem Feld sind. Die 2 vs 2-Kämpfe sind mittlerweile nämlich im kompetitiven Spiel der Standard geworden. Im 1 vs 1 sind bestimmte Klassen einfach zu stark, die quasi nur darauf ausgelegt sind, andere im Duell zu schlagen. Im 2 vs 2 hat man viel mehr taktische Tiefe. Mein ganzer bisheriger Text hat sich darauf bezogen^^
Klar, nimm erstmal Simsala, warum auch nicht. Allgemein damit anzufangen, die Pokémon zu nehmen, die einem gefallen, ist erstmal kein schlechter Schritt. Allerdings solltest du dir im Klaren sein, dass es sein Magieschild verliert, wenn es die Megaentwicklung durchführt 
Scherox leidet halt sehr unter seiner niedrigen init und seiner enormen Feureschwäche, Feuerattacken (auch als Coverage!) sind jetzt halt nicht soo selten. Aber klar, mitnehmen kann man es ja mal. Typenvorteile lassen sich übrigens leicht "negieren", indem du Coverages für deine Pokémon nutzt. Gerade Simsala hat hervorragende Coverages: Zauberschein ggn. Unlicht und Spukball ggn. Geist. Nur Käfer bleibt ungedeckt, aber der Typ ist auch echt selten. Scherox hat leider keine Coverages, wie ich gerade sehe, aber dafür auch nur eine Schwäche. Auch spezielle Fähigkeiten machen Pokémon wirklich stark. Ein Dragoran mit versteckter Fähigkeit eignet sich beispielsweise hervorragend als Wall oder Sweeper, wenn es entsprechend supportet wird. Wenn du ein Dragoran mit versteckter Fähigkeit brauchst, sag bescheid und nenn einen Spitznamen, dann züchte ich dir eins 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (3. März 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> dass du 6 Pokémon hast und dein Gegner auch, liegt erstmal auf der Hand^^ Ich meinte eher, dass 4 Pokémon gleichzeitig auf dem Feld sind. Die 2 vs 2-Kämpfe sind mittlerweile nämlich im kompetitiven Spiel der Standard geworden. Im 1 vs 1 sind bestimmte Klassen einfach zu stark, die quasi nur darauf ausgelegt sind, andere im Duell zu schlagen. Im 2 vs 2 hat man viel mehr taktische Tiefe. Mein ganzer bisheriger Text hat sich darauf bezogen^^



Oh mein Fehler sry,wusste gar nicht,dass 2vs2 Kämpfe mittlerweile so etabliert sind. ^^



> Klar, nimm erstmal Simsala, warum auch nicht. Allgemein damit anzufangen, die Pokémon zu nehmen, die einem gefallen, ist erstmal kein schlechter Schritt. Allerdings solltest du dir im Klaren sein, dass es sein Magieschild verliert, wenn es die Megaentwicklung durchführt
> Scherox leidet halt sehr unter seiner niedrigen init und seiner enormen Feureschwäche, Feuerattacken (auch als Coverage!) sind jetzt halt nicht soo selten. Aber klar, mitnehmen kann man es ja mal. Typenvorteile lassen sich übrigens leicht "negieren", indem du Coverages für deine Pokémon nutzt. Gerade Simsala hat hervorragende Coverages: Zauberschein ggn. Unlicht und Spukball ggn. Geist. Nur Käfer bleibt ungedeckt, aber der Typ ist auch echt selten. Scherox hat leider keine Coverages, wie ich gerade sehe, aber dafür auch nur eine Schwäche. Auch spezielle Fähigkeiten machen Pokémon wirklich stark. Ein Dragoran mit versteckter Fähigkeit eignet sich beispielsweise hervorragend als Wall oder Sweeper, wenn es entsprechend supportet wird. Wenn du ein Dragoran mit versteckter Fähigkeit brauchst, sag bescheid und nenn einen Spitznamen, dann züchte ich dir eins
> gRU?; cAPS



Also mein Simsala wird so aussehen: Stab Attacke Psychoschock (gegen spezielle Walls,nur etwas schwächer als Psychokinese),Spukball,Fokusstoß (gegen Unlicht/Stahl).Zauberschein oder Gedankengut,da bin ich mir nicht sicher.Am meisten stört einen Scherox als Gegner.Bisher habe ich selbst Scherox,Knackrack (oder doch Dragoran?) und Relaxo im Team drin.Vielleicht statt Scherox Magnezone ins Team nehmen? Ist gut zum Trappen von lästigen Stahl Pokemon,wobei ich Magnezone nicht mag. 
 Hat Scherox noch irgendwelche klaren Konter? Müsste zudem auch überlegen,was ich gegen Prioattacken mit Tiefschlag oder Schattenstoß mache. ^^ Pokemon mit Verfolgung sind ja sowas wie Despotar,das könnte ich mit Fokusstoß rausnehmen.Muss wohl noch viel in der Praxis üben & ausprobieren.

Und dein Angebot zu Dragoran ist sehr nett danke,aber an ein Multischuppe Dragoran komme ich ran denke ich .Vielleicht kann man aber irgendwann mal paar Wifi Kämpfe machen,wobei mein 3DS mir aktuell fehlt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. März 2016)

Fokusstoß ginge auch, trifft aber selten. Das solltest du bedenken.
Naja, die Konter von Scherox sind zunächst mal alle Pokemon mit höherer Initiative, die eine offensive Feuerattacke beherrschen - bei 4- bis 6-fachem Schaden reicht halt eine aus, um das Vieh zu plätten, das muss nicht mal die stärkste Feuerattacke sein. Stell doch eine Wall mit Verhöhner und am besten Strolch als Fähigkeit daneben, dann ist dein Scherox sicher!
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (3. März 2016)

Stimmt Fokusstoß ist zu ungenau,dann lieber Zauberschein,was du mir empfohlen hast.Mir ist grad eingefallen seit Gen6 trifft ja Unlicht/Geist Stahl neutral,das heißt ich brauche auf Simsala nicht unbedingt eine Coverage gegen Stahl.Und wenn doch vielleicht Kraftreserve Feuer auf Simsala neben Zauerschein,PsychoSchock und Spukball,aber denke nicht,dass sich das lohnt.

Alles klar also einfach einen Sweeper mit Feuerattacke gegen Scherox nehmen.Mich juckt es grade in den Fingern Glurak X ins Team einzubauen. ^^ Strolch ist eine nervtötende Fähigkeit,überlege ich mir als Wall,danke.Aber auch hier mag ich die Pokemon mit der Fähigkeit einfach nicht


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. März 2016)

Ach, Mega-Glurak X ist doch doof, Y ist viel besser ;D
Alleine, dass X halb physisch und halb speziell ist, ist halt immer total doof. Wenn du es als Hybrid spielen willst, musst du eine Verteidigungsschwäche inkauf nehmen, da du 1. nicht willst, dass durch das Wesen die Init gesenkt wird und 2. nicht willst, dass einer der beiden Angriffswerte gesenkt wird - da bleibt halt nur noch ein Verteidigungsstat übrig - und um die physischen Attacken sinnvoll einzusetzen, bist du darauf angewiesen, die Megaentwicklung zu nutzen.
Mega-Glurak Y ist halt ein spezielles Pokémon durch und durch, dafür als solches aber auch verdammt stark.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (3. März 2016)

Ich dachte X wäre immer die rein physische Version,die grade durch Krallenwucht ordentlich reinhaut.Finde beide auf ihre Art sehr stark,Glurak Y gefällt mir nur optisch besser.
Glurak X ist zudem einfacher einzuwechseln,als Glurak Y gegen die Tarnsteine,ist allerdings gegen Erdbeben anfällig.In meinem Falle möchte ich aber ein Team um Simsala,wäre da ein zweiter spezieller Sweeper nicht zu viel?
Glurak war halt eine Überlegung gegen (Mega) Scherox,aber ich muss natürlich auch noch andere mögliche Pokemon mit Prioritätsattacken mit ein bedenken.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2016)

Hat Nintendo eigentlich schon grob verlauten lassen wann die neue Edition rauskommen soll? Also abgesehen davon das es wohl noch dieses Jahr sein soll?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (4. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich dachte X wäre immer die rein physische  Version,die grade durch Krallenwucht ordentlich reinhaut.Finde beide auf  ihre Art sehr stark,Glurak Y gefällt mir nur optisch besser.
> Glurak X ist zudem einfacher einzuwechseln,als Glurak Y gegen die  Tarnsteine,ist allerdings gegen Erdbeben anfällig.In meinem Falle möchte  ich aber ein Team um Simsala,wäre da ein zweiter spezieller Sweeper  nicht zu viel?
> Glurak war halt eine Überlegung gegen (Mega) Scherox,aber ich muss  natürlich auch noch andere mögliche Pokemon mit Prioritätsattacken mit  ein bedenken.



Glurak X ist auch bestimmt nicht schwach - aber es hat halt das selbe Problem, wie Lucario. Wenn du dich für eine der beiden offensiven Werte entscheidest, sind vergleichsweise viele Punkte "vergeudet" und der eine offensive Wert ist gut, aber im direkten Vergleich nicht überragend. Wenn du es auf hybrid Sweeper spielen willst, muss eine der beiden Verteidigungswerte dran glauben, was auch keine so geile Sache ist.
Krallenwucht wäre ein Argument, das hab ich vorher ganz vergessen. Mit Sturzflug wird das sicher ein 1a Lategame Sweeper und geboostet ziemlich stark, aber dann würde es sich lohnen, Glurak rein auf Mega zu spielen, ein Flexpick mit oder ohne Mega-Entwicklung - je nach Situation - fällt damit quasi flach. Drachentanz sollte es dann können, den Feuer-Stab und evtl. einen weiteren STAB sowie mit Coverages auffüllen - alles physische Kontaktattacken. Ich würde es dann mit Wesen froh spielen.
Mega Glurak Y hat halt andere Vorteile: erstens kann man es mit- oder ohne Mega-Entwicklung spielen, speziell aufgestellt ist es so oder so. Zudem erlaubt es seine Fähigkeit Dürre, den Solarstrahl sofort zu feuern und deckt damit bis auf Elektro alle Coverages ab - und die Elektroattacke Donner besitzt nur noch 50% Treffergenauigkeit. Flammenwurf ist eine super STAB und der Rest kann beliebig aufgefüllt werden. Nur boosten kann man Mega Glurak X nicht so gut. Dürre eignet sich übrigens auch super, um im Multikampf die Feuerattacken von anderen Pokémon zu boosten.
Krallenwucht ist ne ziemlich gute Fähigkeit, wenn ich recht drüber nachdenke. Beide Megaentwicklungen hätten so was für sich. Schade eigentlich, dass Game Freak nicht konsequent war und Mega Glurak X rein physisch aufgestellt hat :/



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat Nintendo eigentlich schon grob verlauten lassen wann die neue Edition rauskommen soll? Also abgesehen davon das es wohl noch dieses Jahr sein soll?



Offiziell "Holidays 2016" - was im englischen Sprachraum so ziemlich gleichbedeutend mit der Weihnachtszeit ist.
Ist also nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass eine der beiden Editionen bei mir unter dem Christbaum landet 
Welche muss ich noch mit meinem Freundeskreis abklären - normalerweise bestreben wir immer eine Gleichverteilung der gegensätzlichen Editionen an, mir ist das aber meistens ziemlich schnurz, sodass ich immer die nehme, die von den anderen nicht favorisiert wird.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (4. März 2016)

@ Capslock 
Aber dann sollte man auch sein Team um Glurak X bzw Y bauen oder nicht? Ich wollte ja eigentlich einen starken Sweeper mit Feuerattacken haben,der mir Scherox vom Leib hält.Der tut halt meinem Kernpokemon Simsala in Team1 weh.
Und dann,wann sollte ich eigentlich boosten? Also ob jetzt Gedankengut bei Simsala,oder Drachentanz bei Despotar/Glurak/Dragoran und Co halt.Ich habe immer das Gefühl ich booste im falschen Moment,also halt zu früh,ungünstig oder zu spät.Soll man erst boosten,wenn man alle gegnerischen Konter beseitigt hat?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (4. März 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Capslock
> Aber dann sollte man auch sein Team um Glurak X bzw Y bauen oder nicht? Ich wollte ja eigentlich einen starken Sweeper mit Feuerattacken haben,der mir Scherox vom Leib hält.Der tut halt meinem Kernpokemon Simsala in Team1 weh.
> Und dann,wann sollte ich eigentlich boosten? Also ob jetzt Gedankengut bei Simsala,oder Drachentanz bei Despotar/Glurak/Dragoran und Co halt.Ich habe immer das Gefühl ich booste im falschen Moment,also halt zu früh,ungünstig oder zu spät.Soll man erst boosten,wenn man alle gegnerischen Konter beseitigt hat?


Wie gesagt: bin kein Experte, alles aus eigener Erfahrung, nicht mehr, nicht weniger^^
Wird Scherox so häufig gespielt? Ich hab es bisher kaum gesehen^^ (allerdings spiele ich auch grad nicht viel...) Ich würde mich jedenfalls nicht so auf einzelne Pokémon als Konter versteifen, jedes Team (auch aus 6 Pokémon) hat eine zweistellige Zahl an Kontern. Da kommt man nicht umher.
Ich denke, es lohnt sich, sein Team um ein Mega-Pokémon zu bauen - schließlich kostet der Mega-Stein die den Itemslot und meistens ist auch das Moveset darauf ausgelegt. Da gehört halt ein bisschen Statistik dazu: wenn du dein Mega durchbekommst, dann sieht es halt sehr gut aus. Aber du wirst es halt nicht immer durch bekommen, ein Team mit 100% Winchance gibt es halt nicht  
Als Feuersweeper eignet sich übrigens auch Lohgock sehr gut, ist aber auch im Uber-Tier. Panferno wäre vllt. einen Blick wert, mit der VF haut das auch ordentlich rein - wort-wörtlich.
Aus eigener Erfahrung: Boosten lohnt sich immer, wenn dein Pokémon den Boost garantiert überlebt und danach Sweepen kann. Drachentanz eignet sich deshalb sehr gut als Boost, weil es gleichzeitig die Initiative erhöht, was dir ggf. einen Initiativevorteil einbringt und du zwar einen Treffer einsteckst, dafür aber in der nächsten Runde das gegnerische Pokémon sweepen kannst, bevor dieses angreift. Doch, Drachentanz ist gut. Gedankengut eignet sich eher dann, wenn auf Gegnerseite spezielle Pokémon stehen. Die Initiative geht da eher leer aus. Für Baton Passer ist das Boosting natürlich der Butter-und-Brot-Move. Natürlich ist immer Grundvoraussetzung, dass dein geboostetes Pokémon überlebt, sonst gehen alle leer davon aus.
Ich nutze gerne Garados, welches ich unmittelbar nach der Megaentwicklung Drachentanz einsetzen lasse. Garados ist so bulky, dass es die Runde sehr sicher überlebt, wenn nicht gerade beide Gegner mit sehr effektiven Attacken draufhacken, aber gegen 2 Elektropokémon oder so würde ich das eh nicht bringen, das liegt auf der Hand^^
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Offiziell "Holidays 2016" - was im englischen Sprachraum so ziemlich gleichbedeutend mit der Weihnachtszeit ist.
> Ist also nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass eine der beiden Editionen bei mir unter dem Christbaum landet
> Welche muss ich noch mit meinem Freundeskreis abklären - normalerweise bestreben wir immer eine Gleichverteilung der gegensätzlichen Editionen an, mir ist das aber meistens ziemlich schnurz, sodass ich immer die nehme, die von den anderen nicht favorisiert wird.
> gRU?; cAPS



Dann könnte ich eigentlich noch vorher X, oder Y spielen.


----------



## Kinguin (4. März 2016)

Lohgock war mein Favorit in Gen3 damals  Schade,dass er mittlerweile im Uber ist,in dem Tier möchte ich nicht spielen. Panferno ist auch ganz ok,könnte ich mir überlegen.
Vielleicht nehme ich aber auch einfach Knackrack oder Dragoran und packe da eine starke Feuerattacke drauf.Und ja mir ist bewusst,dass die meisten Pokemon viele Counter haben und man nicht alles abdecken kann,aber mir geht es darum Pokemon mit Prioattacken (wegen Simsala) auszuhebeln.Und ja Scherox ist schon recht beliebt,zumindest laut 2 Freunden von mir,die nach Meta spielen.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2016)

So, habs heute endlich auch mal getan und mir einen Nintendo New 3DS XL in Metalic / black + Pokemon Y gekauft. 
Das letzte Handheld von Nintendo was ich hatte war der Gameboy Color mit Pokemon Silber, Gott ist das schon lange her, inzwischen gute 15 Jahre. 

Aber ich muss sagen der New 3DS XL gefällt mir bis jetzt, Verarbeitung ist ordentlich, die Grafik von Pokemon Y finde ich ganz ansprechend und Spaß macht es auch mal wieder Pokemon zu spielen, hat mir irgendwie doch mal gefehlt die kleinen Monster zu trainieren.^^
Einzige wo ich vieleicht was mäckeln würde am New 3DS XL ist die 3D Darstellung, die haut mich nun nicht grade vom Hocker und ehrlich gesagt verursacht die bei mir auch Kopfschmerzen nach kurzer Zeit und vieleicht noch die die nicht ganz elegant gelösten Menüs vom 3DS XL OS, sowie das ich etwas mehr Helligkeit beim Display begrüßt hätte ist mir doch etwas Dunkel.
Aber sonst schönes Gerät.

Fehlt mir eigentlich nur noch ein Lugia und ein Groudon um erstmal wunschlos glücklich zu sein, hat nicht zufällig wer eins zum tauschen / verschenken? 

  Jedenfalls kann Pokemon Moon jetzt Ende des Jahres kommen.^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (31. März 2016)

Mein Lugia könntest haben, ich verwende eh keine legendären^^


----------



## Nightslaver (1. April 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Mein Lugia könntest haben, ich verwende eh keine legendären^^



Ui das wäre schön, ich verspreche auch mich gut um es zu kümmern. 
Allerdings muss ich da auch mal fragen wie das genau mit dem tauschen dann funktionieren würde. In der Hinsicht muss ich mich ja als zimlicher Newbie outen, weil damals vor 15 Jahren, zu Zeiten von Gold und Silber erfolgte das ja alles noch Lokal über ein Linkkabel. ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. April 2016)

Du sagst mir deinen Freundescode, ich sag dir meinen, dann sehen wir uns als Freunde online und dann kannst du mich jederzeit ansprechen 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (1. April 2016)

Habt ihr alle zur XL Variante eigentlich gegriffen? Mir gefällt die normale Variante von N3DS wesentlich besser,kann aber verstehen wenn man den größeren Bildschirm haben möchte. ^^ In meinem Freundeskreis wollten auch alle die XL Variante.


----------



## Gripschi (1. April 2016)

Da ich nur gelegentlich Spiele nahm ich den XL. Das ist bequemer mehr Bild zu haben.

Muss mal Advance War ausgraben 

Der kleine ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu klein. Habs getestet.

Am Ende ist es echt Geschmackssache.

Beide ham ihre Vorzüge.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. April 2016)

Hab den XL, hauptsächlich wegen größerer Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2016)

Hat wer ein Bisasam zu vergeben?

Muss nichts besonderes sein, oder können, Level und Geschlecht sind zimlich egal. Suche eins um es in der Pokepension zur weiteren Zucht verwenden zu können.

@New 3DS XL:

Hab den XL genommen weil ich das größere Display angenehmer zum spielen finde, beim normalen 3DS XL war es mir schlicht zu klein und anstrengend beim längeren spielen.


----------



## Kinguin (3. April 2016)

Besitze leider nur Glumanda und Schiggy.
Hab mir endlich mal Pokemon Bank zugelegt. ^^ Könnte nützlich sein so kann ich das Spiel neu starten und die gezüchteten Pokemon saven,auch wenn meine Sammlung für jeden Pokemon Fan/Pokedex Vervollständiger wohl recht bescheiden ist.Mich hat das aber nie so gereizt.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Besitze leider nur Glumanda und Schiggy.
> Hab mir endlich mal Pokemon Bank zugelegt. ^^ Könnte nützlich sein so kann ich das Spiel neu starten und die gezüchteten Pokemon saven,auch wenn meine Sammlung für jeden Pokemon Fan/Pokedex Vervollständiger wohl recht bescheiden ist.Mich hat das aber nie so gereizt.



So ein Schiggy für die Sammlung und zur Zucht wäre auch nicht verkehrt. 

Neu anfangen werde ich sicher nicht, bin froh wen ich es einmal durch habe und überall hingelangen kann.
Pokebank werde ich mir aber auch demnäst holen, sobald ich Y durch habe. Dann werde ich wohl mit Omega Rubin anfangen und Pokemon von Y zu Omega Rubin transferieren, dafür ist es sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Kinguin (3. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So ein Schiggy für die Sammlung und zur Zucht wäre auch nicht verkehrt.
> Neu anfangen werde ich sicher nicht, bin froh wen ich es einmal durch habe und überall hingelangen kann.
> Pokebank werde ich mir aber auch demnäst holen, sobald ich Y durch habe. Dann werde ich wohl mit Omega Rubin anfangen und Pokemon von Y zu Omega Rubin transferieren, dafür ist es sicher nicht verkehrt.



Würde ich dir echt gerne schicken,aber hab meinen 3DS+Edition erst vor kurzem verliehen.Genau deshalb habe ich meine Pokemon auf die Bank gepackt.
Du könntest aber Y zu Ende spielen,deine Pokemon auf die Bank packen,neustarten und dann Schiggy/Bisasam holen.Gut etwas aufwendig aber in X/Y kriegt man ja die Starter Kanto Region recht früh.Ansonsten irgendwer hat hier sicher die beiden Starter. ^^

PS: Vielleicht hole ich auch nochmal irgendwann ORAS nach.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (4. April 2016)

dürfte alle Starter irgendwo rumliegen haben. Die kann ich dir bei bedarf auch alle schicken.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Nightslaver (6. April 2016)

So, gestern die Top 4 + Camp in Y gelegt. War irgendwie zu einfach, mit einem Level 83 Mega-Glurak Y und einem Level 100 Jirachi. 
Tja, jetzt heißt es züchten und kämpfen und wohl in den nässten 1 -2 Wochen dann mit Omega Rubin anfangen und Pokemon von Y per Pokebank nach Omega Rubin verschicken.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So, gestern die Top 4 + Camp in Y gelegt. War irgendwie zu einfach, mit einem Level 83 Mega-Glurak Y und einem Level 100 Jirachi.
> Tja, jetzt heißt es züchten und kämpfen und wohl in den nässten 1 -2 Wochen dann mit Omega Rubin anfangen und Pokemon von Y per Pokebank nach Omega Rubin verschicken.


Die Liga ist doch immer einfach, genauso wie der Rest. Richtig interessant wirds ja danach in so Dingen wie Duellturm oder Kampfzone (falls es sowas in der Art gibt), außerdem kann man ja verschiedene Farben beim Trainerpass bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2016)

Hmm, ich bin noch auf der Suche nach Leuten für die Freundesliste (für die Kontaktsafari). Gibts hier jemanden den ich dafür aufnehmen kann und der mich in die Liste nehmen würde?


----------



## Leob12 (7. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin noch auf der Suche nach Leuten für die Freundesliste (für die Kontaktsafari). Gibts hier jemanden den ich dafür aufnehmen kann und der mich in die Liste nehmen würde?



Ich hab leider weder 3DS noch ein neues Pokemon-Spiel^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin noch auf der Suche nach Leuten für die Freundesliste (für die Kontaktsafari). Gibts hier jemanden den ich dafür aufnehmen kann und der mich in die Liste nehmen würde?



Hehe 
Klar, können wir schon machen. Ich kann dir auch die gewünschten Pokémon noch rübertauschen, also ein Lugia, ein Schiggy und ein Bisasam (ich nehme an, du stellst keine besonderen Ansprüche?). Die letzten züchte ich noch schnell auf der Heimfahrt mit der S-Bahn heute Abend zusammen, das dauert nicht lange. Die könnte ich dir dann auch heute Abend schicken.
Danach würde ich dann mit meiner Pokémon Y online kommen, dass du mich im Verzeichnis für deine Freundessafari hast. 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Hehe
> Klar, können wir schon machen. Ich kann dir auch die gewünschten Pokémon noch rübertauschen, also ein Lugia, ein Schiggy und ein Bisasam (ich nehme an, du stellst keine besonderen Ansprüche?). Die letzten züchte ich noch schnell auf der Heimfahrt mit der S-Bahn heute Abend zusammen, das dauert nicht lange. Die könnte ich dir dann auch heute Abend schicken.
> Danach würde ich dann mit meiner Pokémon Y online kommen, dass du mich im Verzeichnis für deine Freundessafari hast.
> gRU?; cAPS



Ein Bisasam hab ich inzwischen gegen ein gezüchtetes Glumanda getauscht bekommen, Lugia und Schiggy fehlen aber noch. Ansprüche hab ich keine an die, wird sowieso alles zurecht gezüchtet (bis auf Lugia). Aber für die Zucht könnt  ich halt die Kontaktsafari gut gebrauchen um mir ein Dartignis mit der Eigenschaft Flammenkörper fangen zu können (verringert die Schritte die benötigt werden um ein Ei auszubrüten).^^

Hab mir gestern auch mal über Youtube folgendes 55min Video zur Zucht reingezogen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WldVdLpOEvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dachte danach nur, Gott wird das eine Arbeit sich das zurecht zu züchten.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. April 2016)

Ist es auch. Das Thema wurde von Nintendo in den letzten Gernerationen aber ziemlich aufgeweicht, was allerdings gute und schlechte Seiten hat. Vor ein paar Generationen war es noch so gut wie unmöglich, ein perfektes Pokémon zu besitzen. Das war in der Hinsicht gut, dass sich niemand die Mühe gemacht hat, ein Pokémon auf perfekte Werte zu züchten. Es war aber in der Hinsicht schlecht, dass kompetitive Multiplayerpartien dennoch durch bessere/schlechtere Pokémon nicht 100%ig ausgeglichen waren. Jetzt hat man die Sache deutlich vereinfacht und auf den großen Turnieren sieht man eigentlich ausschließlich Pokémon, die perfekte Werte aufweisen. Damit ist wieder Chancengleichheit hergestellt, aber um auf ein perfektes Pokémon zu kommen, muss man halt erst mal eine ganze Weile in der Landschaft herumzüchten.
Letzten Endes ist die ganze Geschichte ja eigentlich nur ein mittlerweile gut kontrollierbares und bekanntes Missbrauchen von eigentlich geheimen Spielmechaniken, die gar nicht erst hätten publik werden sollen, gerade hinsichtlich EVs. Die waren im Kern nur dazu da, damit man eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit hat, dass mein Pikachu nicht die selben Werte besitzt wie das Pikachu meines Freundes und damit beide unterschiedliche Pokémon sind. Die ganze Zuchtgeschichte muss man halt machen, um kompetitiv mitmischen zu können, aber eigentlich ist es nur ein riesiger Zeitaufwand, auf den Niemand so richtig Lust hat. Ich würde deshalb echt an Game Freak appellieren, die ganze Zuchtgeschichte in Zukunft weitestgehend zurückzufahren. Besser wäre imho ein System, in dem man Pokémon ausschließlich für den Multiplayer zusammenzüchten kann, welche dann aber automatisch maximale Werte besitzen und alle anderen Variablen frei vertauschbar sind. Wegen mir kann man die dann nicht im Singleplayer einsetzen, oder man bekommt erst dann zugriff drauf, wenn man mal die Pokémon-Liga geschlagen hat oder so. Oder zumindest, dass jeder nach der Pokémon-Liga ein Ditto mit perfekten DVs geschenkt bekommt. Dann hätte man zumindest keinen so großen, überflüssigen Zeitkiller mehr, der im Kern nichts anderes ist, als Grinden. 
Oder anstatt dass es "bessere" (mit vielen DVs) und "schlechtere" (mit wenigen DVs) Pokémon gibt, wäre es imho interessanter, wenn jedes Pokémon gleich viele DVs hat, diese aber einfach anders verteilt sind. Sprich: ich kann kein Pokémon haben, das in allen Aspekten perfekt ist, sondern nur noch eines, das wegen mir im Angriff sehr gut ist, aber dafür im Sp. Ang. eine Totalniete. Das würde auch mehr Salz in die Suppe bringen, finde ich - und es würde wahrscheinlich das Züchten nach DVs etwas mindern.
Alles in Allem ist die Sache mit dem Züchten immer noch nicht 100%ig gegessen. Ich glaube, Game Freak wäre es lieber gewesen, wenn all das Wissen über die Zucht und die EVs so nie an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt wären. Dieses Kind ist aber schon lange in den Brunnen gefallen. Ich wäre aber definitiv dafür, dass man in Zukunft wieder weniger Zeit für's Züchten, dafür mehr Zeit für's kämpfen investieren kann und die Sache noch deutlich weiter vereinfacht wird, wie es aktuell der Fall ist.
So, das war's für's Erste mit meinem Wort zum Sonntag.
gRU?; cAPS

Ach ja btw: "Flammkörper" ist die Standardfähigkeit von Dartignis. Dafür brauchst du keine Kontaktsafari.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ach ja btw: "Flammkörper" ist die Standardfähigkeit von Dartignis. Dafür brauchst du keine Kontaktsafari.



Laut Pokewiki kan ich Dartignis aber nur über die Kontaktsafari bekommen in Y.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Laut Pokewiki kan ich Dartignis aber nur über die Kontaktsafari bekommen in Y.



Dartiri fangen und entwickeln? 
gRU?; cAPS

Edit: Yay, 2500 Beiträge ^_^


----------



## Kinguin (7. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Liga ist doch immer einfach, genauso wie der Rest. Richtig interessant wirds ja danach in so Dingen wie Duellturm oder Kampfzone (falls es sowas in der Art gibt), außerdem kann man ja verschiedene Farben beim Trainerpass bekommen.



Naja die waren auch nicht sonderlich herausfordernd,so meine Erinnerung als Kind.
Richtig interessant wird erst,wenn man gegen andere Spieler antritt,sich die Pokemons züchtet (wobei früher war das eher nervig) ,sich mit dem Meta/Tiers auseinandersetzt und halt anfängt vernünftige Teamcomps aufzubauen.


----------



## Leob12 (7. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja die waren auch nicht sonderlich herausfordernd,so meine Erinnerung als Kind.
> Richtig interessant wird erst,wenn man gegen andere Spieler antritt,sich die Pokemons züchtet (wobei früher war das eher nervig) ,sich mit dem Meta/Tiers auseinandersetzt und halt anfängt vernünftige Teamcomps aufzubauen.



Ich finde dieses Züchten in dem Ausmaß, dann noch die DV/EV-Geschichte, immer recht mühselig. Wir haben es auf Smaragd mal ne Zeit lang gemacht, allerdings nur mal nach Wesen, das hat mir gereicht. 
Wenn würde ich eher Simulatoren nutzen. Da habe ich das gleiche Ergebnis, mit ein paar Mausklicks. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es derzeit mit Online-Kämpfen aussieht, aber zumindest zu meiner Zeit wars (noch) kein Thema, außerdem gibts jetzt in meinem Freundeskreis kaum Leute, die Pokemon spielen, und diejenigen die es machen, naja, gegen die wäre es schade um die investierte Zeit.


----------



## Kinguin (7. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Züchten in dem Ausmaß, dann noch die DV/EV-Geschichte, immer recht mühselig. Wir haben es auf Smaragd mal ne Zeit lang gemacht, allerdings nur mal nach Wesen, das hat mir gereicht.
> Wenn würde ich eher Simulatoren nutzen. Da habe ich das gleiche Ergebnis, mit ein paar Mausklicks.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es derzeit mit Online-Kämpfen aussieht, aber zumindest zu meiner Zeit wars (noch) kein Thema, außerdem gibts jetzt in meinem Freundeskreis kaum Leute, die Pokemon spielen, und diejenigen die es machen, naja, gegen die wäre es schade um die investierte Zeit.



Die Sache mit dem Züchten wurde halt ab X/Y stark vereinfacht,das geht schon mittlerweile. Aber habe bisher auch nur über Simulatoren mit 2 Leuten aus meinem Freundeskreis gekämpft. ^^Mit den Onlinekämpfen bezog ich mich auf die heutige Zeit, das ist ja mittlerweile recht einfach Mitspieler zu finden.
Damals vor 10 Jahren brauchte man mit dem GBA noch ein Link Kabel und eben Freunde im nahem Umfeld. Achja das weckt Erinnerungen,habe in der 3.Gen so viele Stunden als Kind verbracht.


----------



## Leob12 (7. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Züchten wurde halt ab X/Y stark vereinfacht,das geht schon mittlerweile. Aber habe bisher auch nur über Simulatoren mit 2 Leuten aus meinem Freundeskreis gekämpft. ^^Mit den Onlinekämpfen bezog ich mich auf die heutige Zeit, das ist ja mittlerweile recht einfach Mitspieler zu finden.
> Damals vor 10 Jahren brauchte man mit dem GBA noch ein Link Kabel und eben Freunde im nahem Umfeld. Achja das weckt Erinnerungen,habe in der 3.Gen so viele Stunden als Kind verbracht.



Es ging auch mit den Wireless-Adaptern, war sogar besser als das Kabel^^ 

In der 3. Gen haben wir damals in der Schule den Hoenn-Dex vollständig gefüllt. Allein solche Pokemon wie Barschwa^^ Das hab ich damals sogar gefangen und mit den Riegeln zu Milotic weiter entwickelt. Da war ich dann der Held  
Für den vollen Hoenn-Dex gabs für Rubin/Saphir nur eine blöde Urkunde, auf Smaragd hatte man die Wahl zwischen den Anfangspokemon der 2. Gen. 

Und ich hab damals ein grünes Zubat und ein oranges Magnayen gefangen, das war das erste Mal als ich mich über ein Zubat gefreut habe. Am Anfang dachte ich an einen Fehler, aber nö, war keiner^^ Leider ist das Iksbat dann hellrosa, sah weniger cool aus.


----------



## Kinguin (7. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ging auch mit den Wireless-Adaptern, war sogar besser als das Kabel^^
> In der 3. Gen haben wir damals in der Schule den Hoenn-Dex vollständig gefüllt. Allein solche Pokemon wie Barschwa^^ Das hab ich damals sogar gefangen und mit den Riegeln zu Milotic weiter entwickelt. Da war ich dann der Held
> Für den vollen Hoenn-Dex gabs für Rubin/Saphir nur eine blöde Urkunde, auf Smaragd hatte man die Wahl zwischen den Anfangspokemon der 2. Gen.
> Und ich hab damals ein grünes Zubat und ein oranges Magnayen gefangen, das war das erste Mal als ich mich über ein Zubat gefreut habe. Am Anfang dachte ich an einen Fehler, aber nö, war keiner^^ Leider ist das Iksbat dann hellrosa, sah weniger cool aus.



Stimmt es gab noch diesen Adapter.
Den Pokedex zu füllen, ich glaube das war das Ziel eines jeden 10 Jährigen Pokemon Fans bzw ist es noch von vielen heute. ^^ Wobei ich sagen  muss, sowas würde mich gar nicht mehr reizen. Damals bei Smaragd (letzte Edition für mich damals) war mir das schon zu aufwendig. Der Hoenn Dex alleine hatte ich erst nach einer Ewigkeit voll, konnte mich am Ende nur nicht entscheiden ob Karnimani oder Feuerigel.

PS: Shinys, also damit hatte ich irgendwie nie Glück. Mein einziges Shiny Pokemon war in Feuerrot mit Shiny Rihorn/Rizeros . ^^


----------



## Leob12 (7. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Stimmt es gab noch diesen Adapter.
> Den Pokedex zu füllen, ich glaube das war das Ziel eines jeden 10 Jährigen Pokemon Fans bzw ist es noch von vielen heute. ^^ Wobei ich sagen  muss, sowas würde mich gar nicht mehr reizen. Damals bei Smaragd (letzte Edition für mich damals) war mir das schon zu aufwendig. Der Hoenn Dex alleine hatte ich erst nach einer Ewigkeit voll, konnte mich am Ende nur nicht entscheiden ob Karnimani oder Feuerigel.
> 
> PS: Shinys, also damit hatte ich irgendwie nie Glück. Mein einziges Shiny Pokemon war in Feuerrot mit Shiny Rihorn/Rizeros . ^^



Ohne Rubin und Saphir bekommt man den Hoenn-Dex auf Smaragd auch nicht voll. Da fehlen ne handvoll Pokemon. 
Aber mit mehreren Leuten ist es einfach viel leichter. Allein das Trainieren für die Entwicklungen nimmt viel Zeit in Anspruch, so kann man es einfach rübertauschen und erhält den Eintrag. 

Wir hatten damals zum Glück 3x Smaragd und mindestens einmal R und S. Smaragd hab ich mir damals sogar am Tag des Release gekauft xD 

Wahnsinnig Glück hatte ich auch nicht, ich hab Smaragd aber mehrmals gespielt und irgendwann taucht so ein Pokemon halt auf. Damals gabs ja auch diese Geheimbasis die man einrichten konnte und den Besitzer auch herausfordern konnte, das war damals schon spaßig.


----------



## Kinguin (7. April 2016)

Ich glaube von Rubin,Smaragd,Feuer,Blattgrün,Saphir was alles vertreten bei uns. Uns ärgerte es bloß, dass wir die Pokemon aus Johto (Starter, Lugia, 3 Raubkatzen) nur schwer in die Finger bekamen.Und grade Deoxys,Jirachi und Co schienen unmöglich.Damals hatte ich ja sogar noch Interesse an den Legendarys. ^^ 
Aber Tauschen an sich war wirklich praktisch und ist auch Pflicht gewesen.Weiß noch btw ,wo ich mein Alpollo bis Lv70 gebracht hatte,weil ich den Wunsch  hatte,dass es endlich zu Gengar wird.  Tja irgendwann erfuhr ich dann, dass ein simpler Tausch ausgereicht hätte.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. April 2016)

Ich hatte mit Shinys auch nie Erfolg. Ich habe in das Pokémon-Franchise bestimmt 900 Stunden verbracht, 750 davon in Spiele, in denen es Shinys gibt, nämlich Blattgrün, Y und Alpha Saphir. Und wie viele Shinys habe ich in der Zeit gefunden?
Eines.
Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr ist mir beim Züchten mir nichts dir nichts ein shiny Panzaeron geschlüpft. Da es braun ist, spiele ich nach wie vor mit dem Gedanken, es "Rostflügel" zu nennen. 
Aber dafür hab meine Pokémon zufällig mit Pokérus angesteckt... auch nicht schlecht 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Leob12 (7. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich glaube von Rubin,Smaragd,Feuer,Blattgrün,Saphir was alles vertreten bei uns. Uns ärgerte es bloß, dass wir die Pokemon aus Johto (Starter, Lugia, 3 Raubkatzen) nur schwer in die Finger bekamen.Und grade Deoxys,Jirachi und Co schienen unmöglich.Damals hatte ich ja sogar noch Interesse an den Legendarys. ^^
> Aber Tauschen an sich war wirklich praktisch und ist auch Pflicht gewesen.Weiß noch btw ,wo ich mein Alpollo bis Lv70 gebracht hatte,weil ich den Wunsch hatte,dass es endlich zu Gengar wird. Tja irgendwann erfuhr ich dann, dass ein simpler Tausch ausgereicht hätte.



Ach das verdammt Linkkabel. Wir hatten damals nur den Color, und die ganzen Linkkabel waren für Advanced, ergo hat es nicht funktioniert. 
Hatte damals auf Gold, Silber und Kristall ein Maschok auf Level 100 weil ich es nie tauschen konnte  

Zu den Events hatten wir später auch nie Zugang. Nur einer, der Verwandte in China hatte, hatte die ganzen legendären Pokemon damals auf FR. Heute wird das ja besser geregelt via Internet, finde ich gut. 
Aber als dann das Internet verbreiteter wurde, eröffnete sich uns eine ganz neue Welt mit all den Guides usw  



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Shinys auch nie Erfolg. Ich habe in das Pokémon-Franchise bestimmt 900 Stunden verbracht, 750 davon in Spiele, in denen es Shinys gibt, nämlich Blattgrün, Y und Alpha Saphir. Und wie viele Shinys habe ich in der Zeit gefunden?
> Eines.
> Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr ist mir beim Züchten mir nichts dir nichts ein shiny Panzaeron geschlüpft. Da es braun ist, spiele ich nach wie vor mit dem Gedanken, es "Rostflügel" zu nennen.
> Aber dafür hab meine Pokémon zufällig mit Pokérus angesteckt... auch nicht schlecht
> gRU?; cAPS


Kann man Shinys nicht auch anders bekommen, zumindest bei den legendären und Starterpokemon gehts ja. Da probiert man einfach so lange bis es glitzert^^


----------



## Kinguin (8. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach das verdammt Linkkabel. Wir hatten damals nur den Color, und die ganzen Linkkabel waren für Advanced, ergo hat es nicht funktioniert.
> Hatte damals auf Gold, Silber und Kristall ein Maschok auf Level 100 weil ich es nie tauschen konnte
> Zu den Events hatten wir später auch nie Zugang. Nur einer, der Verwandte in China hatte, hatte die ganzen legendären Pokemon damals auf FR. Heute wird das ja besser geregelt via Internet, finde ich gut.
> Aber als dann das Internet verbreiteter wurde, eröffnete sich uns eine ganz neue Welt mit all den Guides usw



Das mit Maschock war sicherlich ähnlich ärgerlich wie meine Gengar Geschichte,ach als Kind hatte man auch Sorgen.^^
Ich selbst bin aber erst mit dem GBA eingestiegen.Für die Events war man auch einfach zu jung,die gab es ja nur in 5 Städten in Deutschland.Und den Eltern zu erklären,dass man extra für 1 Pokemon irgendwo hinfahren soll,war schwierig.   Aber stimmt definitiv durch die Einführung des DS/3DS,aber auch durch das Internet wurde vieles komfortabler.Die Kids  würden sich wohl wundern,wenn man heute so ein Link Kabel aus der alten Kiste holt.


----------



## Leob12 (8. April 2016)

Ich hab damals mit Gold angefangen. 
Den Spielstand von damals hab ich immer noch. Irgendwas bei 150 Std^^ 
Hab da aber nie neu angefangen. 

Schöne Zeit, da konnte man Pokemon noch klonen. Leider hab ich damit mein Maschok und mein Tauboss verloren xD 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2016)

Jaja, die Shiny Pokemon... 1 hab ich in Silber mal gefangen, wen ich mich noch recht entsinne war es ein Shiny Hunduster gewesen. Viel mehr hab ich aber in rund 300h, die ich Silber in 3x durchspielen gespielt habe, auch nie gefangen.
Die Shiny Pokemon spawnen ja aber auch so extrem selten, wen man überlegt das bei etwa 5000 getroffenen Pokemon erst eine Chance von rund 70% hat mal ein shiny zu treffen (früher glaube sogar noch wesentlich geringer) kann man schon froh sein wen man überhaupt mal eines in der Spielspanne trifft.
Noch geringer werden die Chancen da natürlich wen man öfters neu anfängt. Im Grunde hat man wohl wirklich die beste Chance wen man einen bestehenden Spielstand möglichst lange spielt...


----------



## Leob12 (8. April 2016)

Die Chance auf ein Shiny liegt ja bei 1:8000 (so in der Art), und man kann die Chance vergrößern indem man zum Beispiel ein Ditto  aus Japan in die Pension gibt, dann ist die Chance bei den Eiern 1:2000 (oder 1000 bei den neueren Editionen). Chaining gibts auch noch, und Chain Fishing, aber damit habe ich mich nicht genau beschäftigt.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (8. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Chance auf ein Shiny liegt ja bei 1:8000 (so in der Art), und man kann die Chance vergrößern indem man zum Beispiel ein Ditto  aus Japan in die Pension gibt, dann ist die Chance bei den Eiern 1:2000 (oder 1000 bei den neueren Editionen). Chaining gibts auch noch, und Chain Fishing, aber damit habe ich mich nicht genau beschäftigt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Chaining geht gerade bei ORAS eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Das hab ich auch schon probiert, ist aber leider nicht viel bei rausgekommen.
Was man machen muss: 


ein Team voll mit Pokémon mit vielen (!) Attacken, die genug schaden anrichten, um wilde Pokémon effektiv zu bekämpfen 
möglichst ein Pokémon mit Trugschlag o.ä. 
und dann das Pokénavi anwerfen und in einem Gebiet nach einem bestimmten Pokémon suchen, sowie diese zu fangen oder zu besiegen. Immer und immer wieder. 
auf diese Weise baut man sich im Spiel eine Chain auf. Das bedeutet: seltene Eigenschaften (Shiny, versteckte Fähigkeit, Egg-Moves, vllt auch Pokérus?) werden immer wahrscheinlicher. Bei einer Chain von 50 (also 50 besiegte Pokémon) vermutet man, dass die Shiny-Wahrscheinlichkeit in etwa 1/200 mündet, sicher weiß das aber keiner. Die Chain reißt, wenn man das Gebiet verlässt, vor einem Pokémon flüchtet oder ein Pokémon verscheucht. Im freien Gras ist es daher am Leichtesten, da die Pokémon nicht von alleine flüchten.
Die Chain reißt nicht, wenn man das System zuklappt und das Spiel dabei laufen lässt oder das Pokémon nicht gefunden werden kann - in diesem Fall einfach rumlaufen, weitersuchen und ggf. das Pokémon besiegen, das zufällig auf dem Pokénavi spawnt. Auch durch andere Pokémon im Pokénavi wird sie nicht unterbrochen. Durch zufällig spawnende Pokémon aber glaube ich schon, eine große Anzahl an Schützen sind also Pflicht.
Woran kann man feststellen, ob die Chain noch funktioniert? Man sollte sich vorher merken, in welchem Level die Pokémon in der Umgebung vorkommen. Nach einer Chain von 10 erhöht sich das durchschnittliche Level der Pokémon nämlich jeweils um 1.
Chain Fishing geht ähnlich, nur dass die Chain hier unterbrochen wird, wenn kein Pokémon anbeißt. Man sollte also ein Pokémon mit der Fähigkeit "Saugnapf" besitzen, da dann immer etwas anbeißt.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (8. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hab damals mit Gold angefangen.



Die Spiele der 2.Generation mit Johto bzw den GBC generell kannte ich nur vom Zusehen.



> Schöne Zeit, da konnte man Pokemon noch klonen. Leider hab ich damit mein Maschok und mein Tauboss verloren xD



In Smaragd ging das auch.^^ Paar von uns haben das damals genutzt,um den Meisterball zu klonen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> In Smaragd ging das auch,wenn man mal Pech ging aber auch mal ein Pokemon Hopps. ^^ Paar von uns haben das damals genutzt,um den Meisterball zu klonen.



Das ging in Rot und Blau noch so schön einfach. 
Meisterball an 5ter Position plazieren, zur Zinoberinsel reisen und am Rand langsurfen bis Missingno aufgetaucht ist und fliehen und schwups hatte man sehr viele Meisterbälle gehabt. 
War schon ein toller Bug.^^


----------



## Kinguin (8. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ging in Rot und Blau noch so schön einfach.
> Meisterball an 5ter Position plazieren, zur Zinoberinsel reisen und am Rand langsurfen bis Missingno aufgetaucht ist und fliehen und schwups hatte man sehr viele Meisterbälle gehabt.
> War schon ein toller Bug.^^



Ich meine die ersten Editionen waren doch voller seltsamer Bugs,zB der berühmte Mew Glitch. ^^ Da war ich auch noch zu jung, aber man kennt es ja vom Hören/Lesen.


----------



## Leob12 (8. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ging in Rot und Blau noch so schön einfach.
> Meisterball an 5ter Position plazieren, zur Zinoberinsel reisen und am Rand langsurfen bis Missingno aufgetaucht ist und fliehen und schwups hatte man sehr viele Meisterbälle gehabt.
> War schon ein toller Bug.^^



Auf Gold/Silber ging es in der Box, damals musste man beim Box-Wechseln noch speichern. Während des Vorganges dann zu einem bestimmten Punkt abbrechen, und wenn das Timing gepasst hat, hatte man das Pokemon in der Box und im Team. 
Leider war es nicht ganz risikofrei, und vielleicht gab es auch einen anderen Weg, aber zu Beginn des 21. Jhs wusste ich nichtmal das es Internet gibt, bzw dass man es dafür nutzen könnte xD


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (8. April 2016)

Und ich hatte es gestern mit meinem Glück mit den Shinys^^
Als ich heute mit einem Freund im Auto mitgefahren bin, hab ich die Zeit genutzt, um all die Eier auszubrüten, die sich bei mir über die Jahre angesammelt haben.
Und siehe da: plötzlich schlüpft ein shiny Flemmli! Mit versteckter Fähigkeit, hartem Wesen und fast perfekten Werten (31er Sp.Ang statt 31er Vert.)! Überragend geil xD
Also was lernen wir daraus, liebe Kinder? Brütet immer eure Eier aus. Wer weiß, was da noch schlüpfen kann.
Shiny-Counter: 1 *2!*
gRU?; cAPS
EDIT: ich seh grad, dass das Shiny Lohgock ja fast genau gleich aussieht wie das normale... aber zumindest sind die Farben etwas satter.


----------



## Kinguin (8. April 2016)

Ja das nennt man ordentlich Glück. ^^ Shiny Lohgock war glaub ich einfach nur dunkelrot, das sah aber recht schick aus.
Flemmli ist btw mein Lieblingsstarterpokemon ,wenn auch überwiegend aus nostalgischen Gründen.  Was sind denn eure Lieblingsstarter ?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Was sind denn eure Lieblingsstarter ?



Hmm, Endivie aus der zweiten Generation (Gold / Silber) mochte ich von der Optik immer ganz gerne, ansonsten aus der ersten Generation (Rot / Blau) war Glumanda mein Liebling, weil mit Glumanda der Start was anspruchsvoller war als mit Bisasam und Schiggy, immerhin waren die ersten Gegner in Arena eins Stein-Pokemon und in der zweiten Arena Wasser-Pokemon, dagegen ist Glumanda nicht wirklich effektiv gewesen und man hat auch nicht direkt gute Konterpokemon fangen können in Rot und Blau.


----------



## Leob12 (8. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, Endivie aus der zweiten Generation (Gold / Silber) mochte ich von der Optik immer ganz gerne, ansonsten aus der ersten Generation (Rot / Blau) war Glumanda mein Liebling, weil mit Glumanda der Start was anspruchsvoller war als mit Bisasam und Schiggy, immerhin waren die ersten Gegner in Arena eins Stein-Pokemon und in der zweiten Arena Wasser-Pokemon, dagegen ist Glumanda nicht wirklich effektiv gewesen und man hat auch nicht direkt gute Konterpokemon fangen können in Rot und Blau.



Bei Endivie wars ein Nachteil. 1. Arena Flug, 2. Käfer, 3. Normal, wirklich effektiv war man nie^^ 
Mein Lieblingsstarter ist Feurigel, einfach weil ich Tornupto so cool finde. Hydropi ist aber auch nicht schlecht, starke Typ-Kombination mit gutem Movepool. 

Ich war aber immer eher Fan der Feuer-Typen. Besonders wegen den legendären Hunden danach, ich mag Suicune einfach extrem. Entei ist auch nicht schlecht, nur Raikou fällt irgendwie ab. 
Aber die zu fangen hat mir immer viel Spaß bereitet, generell die fliehenden Pokemon wie Latios/Latias und Suicune/Entei/Raikou. Auf Smaragd war mein erstes Pokemon im Team dann Iksbat, Horrorblick, dann Dunkelnebel und mich so immer näher dem roten Bereich platzieren. Danach kam Woingenau mit Wegsperre, und das Bällewerfen ging los. 
Einmal wollte es partout nicht gefangen werden, ich saß 2 Stunden dabei, und als es dann im Ball bleib hab ich beide Hände mit Spielgerät schnell gehoben und auf einen Polster gesenkt, und das Spiel hat sich aufgehängt. Ich glaub da hab ich es ne Woche nicht mehr angefasst xD


----------



## Kinguin (8. April 2016)

Endivie mochte ich nie,und grade die Weiterentwicklungen fand ich hässlich. ^^ Und letzten Endes kommt es auch auf die finalen Stufen an,immerhin läuft man damit rum.Muss aber sagen,mir fiel es eigentlich nur schwer in Kanto mich für eins der 3 Starter zu entscheiden,bei den Generationen danach war die Entscheidung immer schnell getroffen.

Das Fangen von Legendarys lief wohl bei allen so ab : http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/074/457/2bc.jpg  Wobei gut Fliehende brauchten nochmal ihre eigene Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Endivie mochte ich nie,und grade die Weiterentwicklungen fand ich hässlich. ^^ Und letzten Endes kommt es auch auf die finalen Stufen an,immerhin läuft man damit rum.Muss aber sagen,mir fiel es eigentlich nur schwer in Kanto mich für eins der 3 Starter zu entscheiden,bei den Generationen danach war die Entscheidung immer schnell getroffen.



Über Geschmack lässt sich glücklicherweise nicht streiten. 
In Rot / Blau und Gold / Silber fand ich noch alle Starterpokemon ansprechend, danach fand ich nur noch Serpiroyal aus der 4ten Gen ganz ok, Rest und alle nachfolgenden Gen-Starter fand ich irgendwie durch die Bank hässlich.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie das bei Sun / Moon in der 7ten Gen werden wird...
Wobei ich mir ja fast mal wünschen würde das man vieleicht mal andere Typen als Feuer / Wasser / Pflanze als Startpokemon bekommen würde. Ist schon irgendwie zimlich ausgelutscht immer mit den gleichen 3 Typen anzufangen.


----------



## Leob12 (8. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Endivie mochte ich nie,und grade die Weiterentwicklungen fand ich hässlich. ^^ Und letzten Endes kommt es auch auf die finalen Stufen an,immerhin läuft man damit rum.Muss aber sagen,mir fiel es eigentlich nur schwer in Kanto mich für eins der 3 Starter zu entscheiden,bei den Generationen danach war die Entscheidung immer schnell getroffen.
> 
> Das Fangen von Legendarys lief wohl bei allen so ab : http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/074/457/2bc.jpg  Wobei gut Fliehende brauchten nochmal ihre eigene Vorgehensweise.



Mir ist es mal auf Feuerrot passiert, bei Mewtu in der Höhle. 
Da hab ich so oft versagt mit den Bällen, insgesamt locker über 100 Stück verpulvert. Ich hatte dann noch einen Superball, den hab ich geschmissen und es war drinnen  
Das Mewtu habe ich heute noch, in dem legendären Superball. 

Mewtu war lästig zu fangen, Level 70, starke Werte und Attacken, aber wenige AP insgesamt, und Genesung. Und irgendwann war dann Verzweifler dran, dann hat man sich natürlich darüber geärgert.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mewtu war lästig zu fangen, Level 70, starke Werte und Attacken, aber wenige AP insgesamt, und Genesung. Und irgendwann war dann Verzweifler dran, dann hat man sich natürlich darüber geärgert.



Der Grund warum ich es immer mit dem Meisterball gefangen habe.^^
Gab auch kein anderes Pokemon in der ersten Edition wo man ihn so gut gebrauchen konnte, selbst die 3 legendären Vögel waren um Welten einfacher zu fangen als Mewtu.


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Grund warum ich es immer mit dem Meisterball gefangen habe.^^
> Gab auch kein anderes Pokemon in der ersten Edition wo man ihn so gut gebrauchen konnte, selbst die 3 legendären Vögel waren um Welten einfacher zu fangen als Mewtu.


Ich rede von Feuerrot.
Aber ich wollte den Ball nie dafür hernehmen^^


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich rede von Feuerrot.
> Aber ich wollte den Ball nie dafür hernehmen^^



Naja selbst da dürfte Mewtu das am schwersten zu fangende gewesen sein. Die legendären Hunde, sowie Lugia und Ho-oh haben sich schon in Silber immer gut mit Hyperbällen fangen lassen, sollte ja in Feuerrot nicht soviel anders gewesen sein.^^


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2016)

Beim ersten Mal durchspielen war es unglaublich schwer Lavados zu fangen, keine Ahnung warum^^ 

Ich persönlich fand Hooh auf Gold sauschwer. Gut, da war ich noch jünger, aber trotzdem war das richtig nervig. An einem Raquaza hab ich mich auchmal abgemüht, und die Regis auf Smaragd waren auch störrisch. 

Allerdings kenn ich noch ein paar schwer zu fangende Pokemon: 
Chaneira in der Safari Zone, das war für mich mit Abstand das schwerste Pokemon in der Safarizone (FR/BG), auf den anderen Editionen gabs nie sowas kommt mir vor. 

Und das am schwersten zu findenden Pokemon war eindeutig Barschwa auf Smaragd. Vor allem weil es so zäh ist hunderte nutzlose Fische wie Karnivarna oder Karpador rauszuziehen. Beim Angeln musste man da ja immer noch rechtzeitig den Kopf drücken, und nach einem harten Kampf zieht man dann ein lvl 40 Karnivarna raus, yay.


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2016)

@ Nightslaver
Also  mir sagen generell so einige Pokemons bzw deren Weiterentwicklungen nicht mehr zu. Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, in Gen5 (die mit Serpifeu) gefiel mir irgendwie gar keins so wirklich  
Aber auch sowas wie das Design von Magmars Weiterentwicklung ist einfach nur zum Kotzen imo. Wobei hier natürlich auch Nostalgie mit reinspielt. Vielleicht sehen die Kinder, welche mit der DS(i) Generation aufwuchsen, das Ganze auch anders als wir mit der Gameboy Generation. ^^


----------



## Deeron (9. April 2016)

Nach ewigkeiten bin ich auch wieder dem Spiel verfallen. Hatte einen DS-Lite mit Soulsilver und hab vor ca ner woche dank eines guten Umstandes den New 3DS-XL im der Mayoras Mask edition gefunden und mir direkt OmegaRubin dazu geholt .


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. April 2016)

Die Majora's Mask Edition sieht cool aus, gute Wahl^^

Mein Lieblingsstarter ist so ne Sache. Als Kind hab ich immer Schiggy (!) genommen, heute finde ich (wie die ganze Welt) Glumanda cooler. Wahrscheinlich, weil es das einzige der Drei ist, das immer noch wirklich gut spielbar ist.
Die zweite Gen hab ich nie so mitgenommen, das hab ich nur kurz gespielt. Mittlerweile ist die Batterie leer, aber wirklich schade drum ist es nicht. Vielleicht hab ich darin 80 h investiert oder so - wenn es hoch kommt. Da fand ich Karnimani am tollsten  Dieses Design ist einfach super! Schade, dass die Entwicklungen damit nicht wirklich mithalten können. Da ist wirklich Karnimani selbst mein Favorit.
In Gen 3 war es eindeutig Flemmli/ Lohgock, das und das Design war zu dem Zeitpunkt wirklich eigenständig und neu, so ein Pokémon gab es vorher einfach nicht, das hat einfach gepasst. Außerdem war es von 3 Generationen an den verdammten Feuer-Kampf-Viechern (ja ich weiß, "Firefighter", hihi) das erste und auch noch das beste von denen.
Aber mein Absoluter Liebling ist Quajutsu. Das ist einfach Badass. Bis auf den Punkt, dass es OP ist, passt bei dem Pokémon eigentlich alles, mir gefällt es super. Vom Design her ist es erneut völlig eigenständig (und damit echt eine Bereicherung in Gen 6, in der das keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr ist) - und das Shiny dazu ist wohl eines der besten Shinys überhaupt.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Deeron (9. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@cPT_cAPSLOCK: Die Majoras Mask Edition noch neu zu nem normalen Preis zu bekommen ist quasi unmöglich geworden. Effektiv überall ausverkauft und in der Bucht schwanken die Preise zwischen 280 und 350€. Als ich sie für 229€ im MM gesehen habe, musste ich sie einfach als Geldanlage mitnehmen 

@Topic: Mein lieblingsstarter ist und bleibt Flemmli ^^. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. April 2016)

Im Mediamarkt? Ich hätte denen eher zugetraut, sie in die Glasvitrine zu stellen und 600€ dafür zu verlangen, weil nicht mehr zu bekommen  
Naja, Glück gehabt 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Deeron (9. April 2016)

Er war nicht ausgepriesen. Hab den Verkäufer nach dem Preis gefragt und als ich ihn hörte meine Dame zur seite genommen und ihr erklärt worum es da geht... Das hat der Verkäufer mitbekommen bei Amazon und ebay geschaut und gemeint ich solle ihn am besten jetzt mitnehmen, weil er sonst den Preis zum nächsten Tag anheben müsse ^^. Die wussten also selber nicht was die da genau stehen haben  Einmal gutes Karma würd ich sagen ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2016)

@ Capslock  

Quajutsu gewinnt einfach schon deshalb diese Startergen,weil er ein fucking Ninja ist  
Aber Schiggy bzw (Mega) Turtok kann man doch vernünftig spielen?  Klar es kann nicht ganz mit den Toptiers mit halten,aber durch die neue Fähigkeit kriegt einen ordentlichen Powerboost auf Wellenattacken.Und als offensiven Spinner finde ich ihn durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Capslock
> 
> Quajutsu gewinnt einfach schon deshalb diese Startergen,weil er ein fucking Ninja ist
> Aber Schiggy bzw (Mega) Turtok kann man doch vernünftig spielen?  Klar es kann nicht ganz mit den Toptiers mit halten,aber durch die neue Fähigkeit kriegt einen ordentlichen Powerboost auf Wellenattacken.Und als offensiven Spinner finde ich ihn durchaus brauchbar.



Hab mich mit denen noch nie richtig beschäftigt, um ehrlich zu sein 
da man aber deutlich häufiger Glurak als Turtok sieht, hab ich einfach mal drauf geschlossen, dass Glurak eher brauchbar ist 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Hab mich mit denen noch nie richtig beschäftigt, um ehrlich zu sein  da man aber deutlich häufiger Glurak als Turtok sieht, hab ich einfach mal drauf geschlossen, dass Glurak eher brauchbar ist
> gRU?; cAPS



Klar Turtoks Kollegen Glurak und Bisaflor werden auch wesentlich häufiger genutzt,sicherlich auch weil sie brauchbarer sind. Trotzdem wollte ich bloß sagen, dass Schiggy  immer noch ein starkes Starter Pokemon ist. ^^ 
Anderer Starter haben da weit weniger Glück,  zB Tornupto oder Admurai. Wobei gut letzterer gefällt mir sowieso nicht vom Design, auch wenn die Samurai Idee cool ist. Frage mich,ob  solche  Starter auch noch ihre Megas bekommen?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Frage mich,ob  solche  Starter auch noch ihre Megas bekommen?



Da bin ich mir zimlich sicher. Nach und nach werden sie garantiert den meisten Pokemon eine Megastufe verpassen.
Bin mir zimlich sicher das wir in der 7ten Gen wieder ein paar neue Megaentwicklungen für alte Pokemon dabei haben werden.
Würde mich sogar nicht wundern wen die Starter der 2ten Gen da eine Megaentwicklung spendiert bekommen...

Was Bisaflor betrifft.
Bisaflor hat halt Glück das es eine zimlich brauchbare Typenkombination besitzt (Pflanze / Gift). Das ja das Problem der meisten anderen Starter das sie eben nur einen Typ hatten (Pflanzer / Feuer / oder halt Wasser).
Hätte Bisaflor auch nur Pflanze als Typ würde man es vermutlich auch seltener sehen.
So aber ist Bisaflor gegen verschiedene Typen recht effektiv, unter anderem auch durch seinen Gift-Typ gegen Fee-Pokemon und andere Pflanzen-Pokemon und durch seinen Pflanze-Typ auch gegen Boden, Gestein und Wasserpokemon.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. April 2016)

Also ich wünsche mir ja nach wie vor Mega Lapras. Das hätte eine Mega-Entwicklung sowas von verdient.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2016)

Die Megas sollten  auch nur für die sein,die wirklich ein PowerUp brauchen. Neben paar Startern wäre eine Mega für Arkani oder Lanturn ganz cool. Wobei es eine normale Weiterentwicklung auch tun würde.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was Bisaflor betrifft.Bisaflor hat halt Glück das es eine zimlich brauchbare Typenkombination besitzt (Pflanze / Gift). Das ja das Problem der meisten anderen Starter das sie eben nur einen Typ hatten (Pflanzer / Feuer / oder halt Wasser).Hätte Bisaflor auch nur Pflanze als Typ würde man es vermutlich auch seltener sehen.So aber ist Bisaflor gegen verschiedene Typen recht effektiv, unter anderem auch durch seinen Gift-Typ gegen Fee-Pokemon und andere Pflanzen-Pokemon und durch seinen Pflanze-Typ auch gegen Boden, Gestein und Wasserpokemon.



Nunja dafür hat Bisaflor auch viele Schwächen. ^^ Monotypen haben dagegen oft nur 2-3. Aber stimmt schon der Gute ist recht flexibel.Dazu bringt er halt einen coolen Movepool mit sich, seine Werte sind top und mit der Mega kriegt er sogar Speckschicht, was Feuer und Eisattacken um 50% schwächt.


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2016)

Von den Starter gibts ja einige Typenkombinationen:
Wasser/Boden, Feuer/Kampf, Feuer/Flug

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (10. April 2016)

So, grade entnervt nach rund 4h aufgegeben Groudon in Omega Rubin mit Timerbällen und Hyperbällen fangen zu wollen. 
Es war einfach nicht machbar, hab dann am Ende einfach entnervt den Meisterball geworfen.

Ehrlich, ca. 4h rumversucht, mehrmals ist Groudon mir durch Volltreffer abkratzt so das ich Spiel neustarten musste und mir dann jedes mal aufs neue auch diese elendig lange Sequenz zu Beginn des Kampfes anschauen durfte... 
Und dann die Freude das Groudon in Omega Rubin auch noch über Erholung verfügt, jey, also nix da mit mit Zuständen und gezielten HP senken. Erholung und du darfst schön von neuem Zustand verteilen und HP runter hauen...
Und dann wollte es trotz 60 Hyperbällen und 30 Timerbällen einfach nicht gefangen werden. 

Tja, am Ende hab ich dann die Nase wirklich voll gehabt und meinen Meisterball für verwendet, obwohl ich mir den eigentlich für Rayquaza in der Delta-Episode aufheben wollte, welches genauso nervig wie Groudon sein dürfte.
"Freue" mich schon jetzt drauf das ohne Meisterball fangen zu dürfen...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. April 2016)

Meisterbälle sind nicht für legendäre gemacht, die braucht man für Shiny Georok oder Shiny Lektroball, wegen Finale 
Ich hatte aber das selbe Problem mit Proto Kyogre.  Trugschlag, Paralyse und ein Tauchball haben dann letzten Endes beim ersten Versuch funktioniert.
gRU?, cAPS


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Erholung konnte es schon auf Smaragd wenn ich mich nicht täusche^^

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (10. April 2016)

Bin ich btw der Einzige hier ,der die meisten Shiny Varianten nicht so schön findet ? ^^ 
Von dem was ich bisher so gesehen habe,gefiel mir nur wenige wie zB Shiny Garados, Shiny Lohgock oder Shiny Glurak (nicht die X Version!).


----------



## Nightslaver (10. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Bin ich btw der Einzige hier ,der die meisten Shiny Varianten nicht so schön findet ? ^^
> Von dem was ich bisher so gesehen habe,gefiel mir nur wenige wie zB Shiny Garados, Shiny Lohgock oder Shiny Glurak (nicht die X Version!).



Naja man muss sie ja nicht mögen. Wen ich mich nicht irre haben shiny Pokemon ja keinen praktischen Vorteil gegenüber Normalen, sie sehen halt nur etwas anders aus und sind um ein vielfaches seltener.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Sie sind halt selten und nice to have^^

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2016)

Gott, so ein gezüchtetes Mega-Glurak X ist schon echt hefftig. Haut gut rein im Kampfhaus.


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung von den Mega-Evolutionen^^ (wollte schon Digitation schreiben)

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (11. April 2016)

Bei Mega Glurak X gefällt mir die Typkombination mit Drache, aber Glurak Y sieht einfach viel besser aus imo. ^^ Aber beide sind verdammt stark, die Mega Evo war bei Glurak echt sinnvoll.


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

Ich hab eigentlich auch mal wieder richtig lust auf Pokemon. Aber will eig ungern soviel Geld in nen 3ds und ins Spiel investieren. Azubi undso^^
Habe mit Platin aufgehört und hab es eig immer ganz gerne gezockt


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

Kauf dir einen gebrauchten 3DS? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deeron (11. April 2016)

Oder einen 2DS wenns ganz günstig sein soll


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich auch mal wieder richtig lust auf Pokemon. Aber will eig ungern soviel Geld in nen 3ds und ins Spiel investieren. Azubi undso^^
> Habe mit Platin aufgehört und hab es eig immer ganz gerne gezockt





Leob12 schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen gebrauchten 3DS?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Jepp, gebrauchten Nintendo 2DS / 3DS holen, je nach Zustand und Glück bekommt man den ja schon so zwischen 80 und 100 Euro.


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

Derzeit ist Pokemon X / Y aktuell oder? Gibt es da noch eine Möglichkeit die guten alten Pokemon zu bekommen? 
Ich rede von Groudon, Rayquaza, Kyogre, Darkrai, Arceus, Giratina, Gengar, Simsala Halt die Pokemon die bis Platin aktuell waren? Würde mir gerne ein Poketeam aufbauen das wie mein altes war der Erinnerung wegen


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Derzeit ist Pokemon X / Y aktuell oder? Gibt es da noch eine Möglichkeit die guten alten Pokemon zu bekommen?
> Ich rede von Groudon, Rayquaza, Kyogre, Darkrai, Arceus, Giratina, Gengar, Simsala Halt die Pokemon die bis Platin aktuell waren? Würde mir gerne ein Poketeam aufbauen das wie mein altes war der Erinnerung wegen



Omega Rubin und Alpha Saphir waren die letzten erschienenen Teile und sind im Grunde eine Neuauflage der alten Rubin / Saphir und Smaragd:

Pokemon Omega Rubin und Alpha Saphir – PokeWiki

Die meisten alten Pokemon und auch einen Großteil der Legendären kannst du in Alpha Saphir und Omega Rubin fangen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2016)

Dieses Jahr wurden aber 2 neue Teile angekündigt: Sonne und Mond.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

Hmm hört sich ja schonmal sehr gut an was im Pokewiki steht. Finde auch die Megaentwicklung und Protoentwicklung sehr interressant  
Gibt es Unterschiede zum 3ds und 2ds? Ausser das der 2ds nur 2d kann? Weil ich würde sowieso nur in 2d zocken finde das 3d vom 3ds nicht so cool.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Hmm hört sich ja schonmal sehr gut an was im Pokewiki steht. Finde auch die Megaentwicklung und Protoentwicklung sehr interressant
> Gibt es Unterschiede zum 3ds und 2ds? Ausser das der 2ds nur 2d kann? Weil ich würde sowieso nur in 2d zocken finde das 3d vom 3ds nicht so cool.



Ja, die Ergonomie der Geräte unterscheidet  sich etwas, so kann man den 2ds nicht wie den 3ds zuklappen, was ihn etwas sperriger macht als den 3ds, und er kann halt kein 3d.
Ansonsten nehmen sich beide Geräte nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Deeron (11. April 2016)

Den 2ds kann man halt nicht zusammen klappen und ist glaube ich von der hardware etwas schwächer. Aber ansonsten liegt er verdammt gut in der hand und ist für einsteiger, die die größe nicht abschreckt, gut geeignet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

naja ich denke mal bei den Dingern ist die hardware nicht so wirklich der Flaschenhals 
Auch das man ihn nicht zuklappen kann stört mich nicht also kann es auch nen 2ds sein. Gut  
Hat sich was geändert von wegen Onlinespielen mit anderen?


----------



## Deeron (11. April 2016)

Also bei einigen kämpfen im 3d-modus ruckelt es schon etwas ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

naja das stört mich nicht bei Pokemon  da ich eh nur im 2d modus spielen werde. hat sich etwas geändert in Sachen Texturen? also ist die Kameraperspektive immernoch so von oben? Bewegen die Pokemon sich jetzt bei Attacken oder ist das alles noch beim alten?


----------



## Deeron (11. April 2016)

All new ^^. Die kameraperspektove verändert sich sehr oft je nach gebiet oder wie es passt und aucj die animationen im kampf wurden sehr weit ausgebaut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> naja das stört mich nicht bei Pokemon  da ich eh nur im 2d modus spielen werde. hat sich etwas geändert in Sachen Texturen? also ist die Kameraperspektive immernoch so von oben? Bewegen die Pokemon sich jetzt bei Attacken oder ist das alles noch beim alten?



Schau dir dazu am besten einfach mal ein lets play auf youtube an. 



Deeron schrieb:


> All new ^^. Die kameraperspektove verändert sich  sehr oft je nach gebiet oder wie es passt und aucj die animationen im  kampf wurden sehr weit ausgebaut.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wobei ich sagen muss das ich den Eindruck hatte das Omega Rubin grafisch nicht ganz so gut aussah wie Pokemon Y...


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

und kann man jetzt sozusagen auf nem Server spielen? Also das man andere leute rumrennen sieht?


----------



## Kinguin (11. April 2016)

Ich finde den 3D Effekt auch nicht so berauschend, nutze ihn auch nie. Hätte man doch bloß den 2DS in dieser Klappform angeboten, das wäre genial gewesen.


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

Hatte das damals mal im Blödmarkt ausgetestet und war gar nicht begeistert. Hatte nach 5 Minuten schon Augenschmerzen.


----------



## Deeron (11. April 2016)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit dem effekt sehr gut zurecht komme und auch nach stundenlangem spielen keine Probleme habe. Vor allem beim New3DS ist der effekt um einiges stabieler, weil er sich dem vetrachtungswinkel anpasst.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich noch den Untergrund?


----------



## Kinguin (11. April 2016)

Habe mal grad gegoogelt ,den 3DS XL kriegt man neu noch für ca 130€ (gebraucht also nochmal etwas weniger), der N3DS XL kostet dagegen ca 180€ im Schnitt. 
Ob man die 50€ für das neue Gerät zahlen will, muss jeder für sich wissen. Meine einzige Sorge wäre, dass der alte 3DS nur noch mageren Support bekommt und die 3DS spiele zwar laufen aber nur sehr schlecht auf diesem laufen. Siehe Hyrule Warriors, auch wenn das nur ein Einzelfall ist.


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

naja das Ding würde nur für Pokemon genutzt werden 
Hab keine Interresse daran irgendwelche anderen Spiele zu spielen. Aber gerade im Berufsschulinternat oder so wäre das doch ganz lustig und würde mir mehr spaß machen als Handyspiele ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich finde den 3D Effekt auch nicht so berauschend, nutze ihn auch nie. Hätte man doch bloß den 2DS in dieser Klappform angeboten, das wäre genial gewesen.



Naja, würde sich wohl vom Preis gegenüber dem 3DS nicht viel nehmen, würde der Kunde vieleicht maximal 10 bis 20 Euro gegenüber dem 3DS sparen. Von daher macht es schon Sinn das Nintendo keine 2DS in Klapform anbietet. Wem der 2DS nicht zusagt kann da dann auch gleich zum 3DS greifen, auch wen er die 3D Funktion nicht nutzen will.

Die großen preislichen Einsparungen vom 2DS zum 3DS kommen ja grade daher das der Aufbau wesentlich verieinfacht wurde.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. April 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> naja das Ding würde nur für Pokemon genutzt werden
> Hab keine Interresse daran irgendwelche anderen Spiele zu spielen. Aber gerade im Berufsschulinternat oder so wäre das doch ganz lustig und würde mir mehr spaß machen als Handyspiele ^^


Gibt genug Gründe (in Form von anderen guten Spielen), den 3DS nicht nur deswegen anzuschaffen^^
Der 2DS liegt besser in der Hand, das kann man vielleicht noch sagen. Hardwaretechnisch ist er zum normalen 3DS identisch - bis auf den 3D-Bildschirm halt.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gripschi (11. April 2016)

Fire Emblem oder Zelda lohnen auch.

Muss AS mal Kyogree fangen :grummel;

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (11. April 2016)

Habe grade bei Ebay gesehen den N3DS XL gibt es sogar für ca 150€  Also die ca 30€ mehr zum 3DS XL gebraucht kann man wohl noch in die Hand nehmen, denke ich. Dann hat man was Neues + Aktuell. ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. April 2016)

jo, das lohnt sich auf alle Fälle


----------



## Grozz (12. April 2016)

ich weiß bisher noch nicht ob 3ds, 3ds xl oder 2ds aber das es Omega Rubin wird weiß ich schon


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2016)

Wie gesagt viel sparst du nicht unbedingt gegenüber einem neuen New3DS (diese Namensgebung ) , aber das musst du für dich wissen. ^^ 
Sollte sich ein guter gebraucht Deal ergeben, schlag ruhig zu. Ein Kumpel von mir bekam seinen 3DS in der Bucht für 90€.


----------



## Grozz (12. April 2016)

naja wollte mir gleich ein Bundle mit Omega Rubin holen in der Bucht aber finde nix so richtig passendes..


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2016)

Wenn dich das fehlende Klappen sowie der 3D Effekt nicht stört, kannst du dir  auch den 2DS holen. Den kriegt man sogar neu für 90€, eigentlich sehr günstig. Aber hatte noch nie einen in der Hand, weiß nicht wie die Handhabung ist. Sieht etwas sperrig aus imo. ^^


----------



## Grozz (12. April 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich noch das Berüchtigte Cheatmodul?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn dich das fehlende Klappen sowie der 3D Effekt nicht stört, kannst du dir  auch den 2DS holen. Den kriegt man sogar neu für 90€, eigentlich sehr günstig. Aber hatte noch nie einen in der Hand, weiß nicht wie die Handhabung ist. Sieht etwas sperrig aus imo. ^^



Die Handhabung von 2DS ist echt gut. Besser als die "großen" 3DS-Modelle.
Hauptsächlich liegt das aber daran, dass der 2DS einfach mehr Platz hat, da er nicht zusammengeklappt werden kann. Vor allem die oberen Schultertasten sind deutlich besser, als die der anderen 3DS-Modelle, da sie abgerundet sind und konkav sind, sodass in die die Finger von alleine entspannt auf den Tasten liegen. Der Druckpunkt ist imho auch angehmer. Dafür hat man halt kleinere Bildschirme und keinen 3D-Effekt und mangels Klappfunktion sind sie auch nicht so gut gegen Umwelteinflüsse geschützt (Schutzfolien würde ich aber in jedem Fall nahe legen). Und Xeroblade Chronicles X kann man nicht spielen, da es keinen "New 2DS" gibt.



Grozz schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch das Berüchtigte Cheatmodul?



Jein. Mittlerweile gibt es einen Modulleser für USB mit einem Programm, welches die Spielerdateien ausliest, über einen Server verändert und auf die Module schreibt. Ein direktes Editieren ist nicht mehr möglich. Ein Freund hat so ein Teil. Von dem hatte ich plötzlich ein Garados mit Fähigkeit Blitzfänger 
Aber keine Sorge, das hat bisher nur auf der Box vor sich hinvegetiert  

gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2016)

Der 2DS soll auch das schärfere Bild haben. Wenn die Handhabung wirklich so gut ist, nicht schlecht das Gesamtpaket für ca 100€.  Weil sonst ist es ja fast gleich mit dem normalen 3DS (Akkulaufzeit usw),


----------



## Grozz (12. April 2016)

Man ich bin so unschlüssig  
zum einen find ich das aufklappen gut da so der Screen geschützt bleibt. Zum anderen find ich den 2ds vom Design her auch nicht schlecht. Zum anderen weiß ich nicht ob der 3d Modus so wichtig ist. Was ist eigentlich mit Pokemon X/Y sind die älter als Omega Rubin/Alpha Saphir?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. April 2016)

Schärfer ist das Bild, ja. Liegt aber daran, dass der Bildschirm der XL-Modelle halt doppelt so groß ist, aber die gleiche Auflösung verwendet. 
Nichtsdestotrotz: hochauflösend ist was anderes. Das trifft ganz besonders auf die XL-Modelle zu, aber auch auf die Kleinen. Wer allergisch gegen Flimmern und pixelige Bildschirme ist, sollte den 3DS komplett meiden.
Schön wäre gewesen, wenn der 3DS bei ausgestelltem 3D-Modus wenigstens in der vollen 800 px-Bildbreite rendert. Das hätte der Bildschärfe deutlich geholfen. Stattdessen hat man 400 px mit Dublizierung jedes Pixels in der Zeile...

EDIT: 
Die meisten Menschen bekommen vom 3D-Modus relativ schnell Kopfweh. Ich bin da eher die Ausnahme und spiele eigentlich immer mit angeschaltetem 3D-Modus. Ohne diesen wäre es aber auch kein Fallstrick gewesen, für die meisten Spiele ist es eher nette Dreingabe als must-have-feature. Allerdings ist Ocarina of Time in 3D schon was Nettes 
Was die Bildschirme betrifft: ich finde, dass die großen Bildschirme durchaus eine gute Sache sind. Die Pixel kann man dann zwar zählen, aber die Bildschirme des normalen 3DS sind mir dann doch fast zu klein. Und was die Handhabung betrifft: ich finde, der 3DS ist dennoch in Sachen Handhabung völlig okay. Verkrampfte Finger hatte ich noch nie.
Was lernen wir daraus? Falsch kannst du dich eigentlich nicht entscheiden. Jede Konsole hat ein paar kleinere Nachteile, die aber nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen. Ich persönlich habe mich damals für den 3DS XL entschieden und würde ihn heute wieder kaufen. Also gut, heute den new 3DS XL halt 
Was XY angeht: ich finde, das sind die besseren Editionen dieser Genertion, wenn man auf den Singleplayer wert legt. ORAS bieten hingegen mehr Schmankerl für ambitionierte, kompetitive Spieler.

gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Leob12 (12. April 2016)

Ja sind sie. OR/AS sind Neuauflagen von Rubin/Saphir/Smaragd, wie damals mit Heartgold/Soulsilver oder Feuerrot/Blattgrün. 


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2016)

@ Grozz Kauf dir irgendeins von den Modellen, mit allem wirst du glücklich. Es geht dir auch nur um Pokemon ^^
Kriege nächste Woche meinen 3DS wohl wieder, vielleicht kann man dann hier mal paar Codes austauschen


----------



## Grozz (12. April 2016)

Naja ich werd mir erstmal OR holen und dann gucken ob Y oder X auch was für mich ist. Werde ja erstmal ein bisschen beschäftigt sein mit OR  
Wird denk ich mal der 2ds


----------



## Deeron (12. April 2016)

Empfehlenswert ist auch die Demo aus dem eShop, da man dort Boni für das eigene Hauptspiel erspielt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2016)

Deeron schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert ist auch die Demo aus dem eShop, da man dort Boni für das eigene Hauptspiel erspielt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Du bekommst in der Demo nichts was du nicht auch in der Handelsversion bekommst. 

@Groudon:
Hab mal mein Gorudon im Kampfresort bei dem NPC überprüfen lassen wieviel es taugt...
Garnicht mal so übel was ich da gefangen hatte.
Normalerweise haben Legendäre Pokemon ja 3 brauchbare Werte. Hatte sogar das Glück das das Groudon was ich gefangen habe hat immerhin 4 von 5 möglichen Werten (Angriff, Spezialangriff, Kraftpunkte und Initative, mit harten Wesen: +Angriff -Spz. Angriff).
Damit lässt sich schon was anfangen, hätte es jetzt noch als 5ten Wert Spezialverteidigung gehabt  wärs genial gewesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2016)

Gott, ich bin momentan genervt... 

Wer ist eigentlich auf die geistreiche Idee gekommen das in Omega Rubin der Fatumknoten nur als Random Drop erhältlich ist? 
4 Tage versuch ich nun schon an den Fatumknoten zu kommen indem ich immer wieder den NPC im Reamatch besiege wo es ihn gibt und Poke-Wettbewerbe mache um ihn evt. als Belohnung von Fans zu bekommen, aber nada, nichts.
Und ohne Fatumknoten kann man keine 5 DVs vererben, man braucht ihn also zwingend.

Verdammt nochmal ich brauch diesen verdammten Fatumknoten!!!


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

Kannst du ihn dir nicht von einer anderen Edition tauschen?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kannst du ihn dir nicht von einer anderen Edition tauschen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Ohne zweiten DS wüsste ich nicht wie? Über die online Pokemonbank kann man ja keine Items tauschen.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

Nicht? Das ist blöd, bin da aber nicht mehr up to date.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gott, ich bin momentan genervt...
> 
> Wer ist eigentlich auf die geistreiche Idee gekommen das in Omega Rubin der Fatumknoten nur als Random Drop erhältlich ist?
> 4 Tage versuch ich nun schon an den Fatumknoten zu kommen indem ich immer wieder den NPC im Reamatch besiege wo es ihn gibt und Poke-Wettbewerbe mache um ihn evt. als Belohnung von Fans zu bekommen, aber nada, nichts.
> ...



Das Trainerpaar im Schiffswrack hat eine 10%ige Chance, ihn dir nach einem Rematch zu geben. Im Endeffekt geht es am schnellsten, wenn du die besiegst, schaust, was sie dir geben, falls sie ihn dir nicht geben: Soft Reset und von vorne. Das kann lange dauern, aber früher oder später hast du ihn. Ich glaube, schneller geht es so gut wie nicht.
Sonst bekommst du ihn von Fans, wie du schon sagtest, und ein Pokémon mit der "Mitnahme"-Fähigkeit über lvl 50 kann ihn glaube ich auch finden - aber nur sehr selten.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. April 2016)

Wow dachte der Thread wäre tod [emoji14] Aber cool hier auf Leute zu treffen die von ihren Ereignissen sprechen. Die Liga welche vor zwei Seiten kam, fand ich amüsant. Ich bin dort mit F.E.A.R aus Spass rein und auf der Ruhmeshalle am Schluss dann ein einziges lv. 1 Pokemon.


----------



## Grozz (14. April 2016)

Wie sieht denn euer Pokemon Team aus?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. April 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn euer Pokemon Team aus?



habe nicht nur ein Team 
Je nach dem, was gespielt wird und auf was ich gerade Lust habe, wechselt auch mein Team.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Grozz (14. April 2016)

Und wie sieht dein Team in OR aus ?  Falls du es hast


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. April 2016)

Du meinst, welche Pokémon ich gerne spiele 
Auch das ist eigentlich Stimmungssache. Eigentlich mag ich z.B. Lohgock und Quajutsu SEHR gerne, spiele sie aber nicht häufig, da sie zugegebenermaßen OP sind. Davon bin ich allgemein kein Fan. Legendäre kommen auch nicht infrage.
Sonst spiele ich gerne Stolloss, Machomei, Togekiss, Blitza...teilweise unkonventionelles Zeugs, teilweise auch übliche Verdächtige 
Mehr wird aber nicht verraten, zumindest nicht öffentlich 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. April 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Du meinst, welche Pokémon ich gerne spiele
> Auch das ist eigentlich Stimmungssache. Eigentlich mag ich z.B. Lohgock und Quajutsu SEHR gerne, spiele sie aber nicht häufig, da sie zugegebenermaßen OP sind. Davon bin ich allgemein kein Fan. Legendäre kommen auch nicht infrage.
> Sonst spiele ich gerne Stolloss, Machomei, Togekiss, Blitza...teilweise unkonventionelles Zeugs, teilweise auch übliche Verdächtige
> Mehr wird aber nicht verraten, zumindest nicht öffentlich
> gRU?; cAPS


Jaja AG und UBER only  Spielst du denn  UU und BL ladder oder VGC?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Das Trainerpaar im Schiffswrack hat eine 10%ige Chance, ihn dir nach einem Rematch zu geben.



Ja das mach ich bei denen schon die ganze Zeit aber es dropt einfach nicht. Kotzt mich langsam echt an. 

Würde am liebsten meinen Fatumknoten von Y nach Omega Rubin tauschen, aber ohne 2ten DS geht das ja nicht, außer ich würde über jemand anderen tauschen, also von Y zu einer anderen Person und von der dann nach Omega Rubin...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2016)

Heute endlich den Fatumknoten gedropt bekommen, war schon kurz davor aufzugeben. Jetzt kann ich dann endlich damit anfangen richtig zu züchten...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. April 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Jaja AG und UBER only  Spielst du denn  UU und BL ladder oder VGC?


Da ich hier und da noch ein OU-Pokemon drin hab, wird es meistens dann doch OU


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2016)

So, mein erstes Glumanda mit 5 31er DVs und ca. 175 Gesamt-DV gezüchtet (KP, Verteidigung, Spz. Angriff, Spz. Verteidigung, Initative). Ideal für ein Mega-Glurak Y, WENN, jaja, da nicht das Wesen wäre das nicht passt 
(Hastig = + Initiative, - Verteidigung)... 

Problem ist nur, ich bekomme einfach keine weiteren mit fünf 31er DVs und anderem Wesen aus den Eiern raus, inzwischen wieder 30 Eier gebrütet und obwohl die beiden Zuchtpartner jeweils vier 31er DVs haben sind die meisten Viecher die aus den Eiern kommen maximal mit zwei bis vier 31er DVs... 

Ich hab langsam schon keine Lust mehr im Kampfresort dauernd mit Eilrad im Kreis zu fahren um die Eier auszubrüten und am Ende kommt doch nur wieder Murks aus den Eiern...


----------



## Kinguin (19. April 2016)

Ich gib meinen Pokemon nur Spitznamen, wenn mir was einfällt spontan (zB Glurak Dorn) . Sonst bin ich zu faul. Aber auch nur dann wenn ich diese Pokemon auch wirklich behalten will. Kenne genug die es nicht so gern haben beim Tauschen Pokemon mit Spitznamen zu kriegen. ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (20. April 2016)

Nachdem die letzten Tage eher stressig waren, habe ich heute mal einen Tag nix gemacht und quasi das Wochenende nachgeholt. Da ich spontan Lust auf's Zeichnen hatte, war das Schicksal des Tages bereits besiegelt 
Das Ergebnis hab ich mir jetzt als Bildschirmhintergrund eingerichtet 
Euch will ich es nicht vorenthalten, vielleicht findet ja der eine oder andere auch eine Verwendung dafür 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollen weitere Auflösungen gewünscht sein, einfach sagen. Das ist schnell erledigt.

gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2016)

Action Replay ist geil, hatte ich damals für den Gameboy Advance. 

Anders kam man ja an die Nintendo Tickets für Feuerrot und Co nicht ran


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch nicht vor Legendäre mit Meisterball zu verschenken.



Hast zumindest ein Dito mit sechs 31er DVs zu verschenken?


----------



## Grozz (21. April 2016)

Was ist eig der unterschied dazu ? Ich hab damals nen Pokemon gefangen und gut  Das dann gelevelt aber was ihr hier schreibt hört sich wie ne eigene Wissenschaft an mit 31er Werten usw xD


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Was ist eig der unterschied dazu ? Ich hab damals nen Pokemon gefangen und gut  Das dann gelevelt aber was ihr hier schreibt hört sich wie ne eigene Wissenschaft an mit 31er Werten usw xD



Hier kannst dich dazu einlesen:

Determinant Values – PokeWiki

Wozu man gute DVs braucht, kurz und knapp, für Onlinetuniere  / -kämpfe und auch fürs Kampfhaus im Expertenmodus. Ohne Pokemon mit guten DVs hast im Kampfhaus im Expertenmodus zimlich schlechte Karten, Online sowieso.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (21. April 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Was ist eig der unterschied dazu ? Ich hab damals nen Pokemon gefangen und gut  Das dann gelevelt aber was ihr hier schreibt hört sich wie ne eigene Wissenschaft an mit 31er Werten usw xD



Grundsätzlich: jedes Pokémon ist anders.
Alle haben ein Wesen, welches attributswert um 10% verstärkt, wohingegen ein anderer um 10% verringert wird. Sind der verringerte und der verstärkte Wert ein- und derselbe, kommt man bei null raus und das Wesen ist neutral. Es gibt 25 Wesen, idealerweise sollte dein Pokémon das Wesen haben, welches seine natürlichen Qualitäten verstärkt und Attribute schwächt, die nur eine geringe Rolle spielen. In der Freien Wildbahn hat man eine Chance von 1:25, das richtige Wesen zu bekommen.
Alle haben andere "Gene" (versteckte Variablen mit Werten von 0 bis 31 für jedes Attribut), welche den Attributswert bestimmen. Idealerweise sollte ein Pokémon alle 6 Werte auf 31 haben, das kommt aber nicht oft vor (in der freien Wildbahn: (1/32)^6).
Um ein perfektes Pokémon in freier Wildbahn zu fangen, hat man also eine Chance von 0,0000000037252902984619140625*% (!!)*
Durch Zucht (ja, genau dafür ist die Pension in neueren Teilen überhaupt da) kann man aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich erhöhen und, je nach investierter Zeit, früher oder später garantiert ein perfektes Pokémon bekommen. Und das Problem liegt halt im "früher oder später".
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. April 2016)

Ich bin nicht so häufig hier mehr online, aber beachtet bitte Punkt 4.5 der Forenregeln. 



Spoiler



*4.5 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte* 

 Beiträge, welche die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder  erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge  haben, sind untersagt: 



Die Umgehung/Entfernung technischer Schutzmaßnahmen (Kopierschutz)  eines Werkes oder Mediums (auch wenn die Umgehung/Entfernung zur  Fehlerberichtigung vorgenommen wird)
Die Vervielfältigung, Bearbeitung, Verbreitung oder öffentliche  Zugänglichmachung eines Werkes ohne Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers
  Betroffen sind alle Werke (oder Teile davon), die nach dem UrhG als  schützenswert eingestuft werden, besonders Bücher (auch E-Books), Fotos,  Musik, Filme, Computerprogramme (einschließlich Firmware u. ä. und  sogenannter „Abandonware“). Im Zweifel muss das Forenmitglied für die  oben genannten Handlungen eine Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers  nachweisen. 
 News der Redakteure der PCGH-Webseite sind im Rahmen ihrer  journalistischen Tätigkeit von dieser Regel ausgenommen. Die Regel  findet aber Anwendung in den jeweiligen Kommentar-Threads, den User-News  und sonstigen Forenbereichen. 
 Zum besseren Verständnis: Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte, welche die  Durchführung der genannten Handlungen ermöglich oder erleichtern, sind  oder werden als solche behandelt: 



Illegale Kopien („Raubkopien“, Warez) genannter Werke
Cracks aller Art (Crack-Patches, Dongle-Cracks, Keygens/-maker,  kopierte Seriennummern, Reverse Engineering mit dem Ziel einen  Kopierschutz zu umgehen oder zu entfernen)
Das Entfernen oder Umgehen von Online-Diensten, die zwingend an eine  Software gebunden sind, soweit damit ein Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht  oder die Nutzungsbedingungen einhergeht
File-Sharing (mit dem Ziel der Verbreitung und Vervielfältigung von Werken)
Streaming-Angebote (kino.to etc.) soweit die öffentlich zugänglich  gemachten Werke offensichtlich rechtswidrig verbreitet oder zugänglich  gemacht werden (stets der Fall bei aktuellen Kinofilmen)
Online-Bereitstellung von Werken ohne vertragliche Grundlage mit dem Rechteinhaber (TV-Streams, Nutzung fremder Bilder, etc.)
Mitschnitte legaler Online-Streams (z.B. Youtube, Musikangebote, etc. Man beachte auch die Nutzungsbedingungen der Webseiten)
Mitschnitte von Programmen im Fernsehen, Radio oder Internet (ausgenommen eigene, private Nutzung)

Hacks von Software oder Hardware, soweit diese zu einem Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht führen (inkl. „Jailbreaks“)
Brenn-Programme, die fähig sind, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen
Emulatoren, die ohne Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers zur Nutzung  fremder Kopien bzw. ROM-Dateien verwendet werden. Dies gilt nicht für  Emulatoren freier Standards.
  Diese Inhalte sind in Verbindung mit folgenden Arten von Beiträgen untersagt: 



Anleitungen, Hilfestellungen, Videos
Erklärungen/Release-Notes von Herstellern urheberrechtsschädigender Inhalte (z.B. .nfo)

Persönlich vorgenommene Handlungen und/oder eigene/r Nutzung/Besitz von urheberrechtsschädigenden Inhalten

Namentliche Nennung von Herstellern/Verbreitern  urheberrechtschädigender Inhalte, soweit nicht durch ein  Berichterstattungsinteresse (User-News) legitimiert
Verweise (auch ohne Hyperlink) auf Webseiten oder sonstige Angebote, die gegen 4.5 verstoßen




Wie ihr seht, hängt das ganze von den Nutzungsbedingungen ab, die  GameFreak auf ORAS gelegt hat. Bzw. Nintendo auf den 3ds o.Ä.. Ich persönlich habe keine Ahnung, was da in den Bedingungen steht, es könnte dennoch sehr wahrscheinlich sein, sowas wie die Schummelmodule dort erwähnt werden. Von daher: Informiert euch vorher und dann erst postet bitte darüber.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. April 2016)

ACHTUNG: Ich habe gerade in den Nintendo Nutzungsvertrag für die Internetdienste, den jeder von euch auf dem 3DS habe (und ich leider bisher nur da gefunden habe), folgendes nachgelesen:


Spoiler



[...]
1.2 Definitionen
[...]
"Nintendo 3DS-Services" beziehen sich auf alle von Nintendo über eine Internetverbindung oder eine andere Form der elektronischen Kommunikation angebotenen Netzwerkdienste, die vom Nintendo 3DS-System unterstützt werden (sei es über Kabel oder drahtlos, egal mit welcher Telekummonikationstechnologie und -mitteln, einschließlich,  aber nicht beschränkt auf, drahtlose Internetverbindungen, SpotPass und StreetPass).

[...]

1.9 Nintendo 3DS-Verhaltensregeln

Ihre Nutzung der Nintendo 3DS-Services hängt von Ihrer uneingeschränkten Einhaltung dieser Nintendo 3DS-Verhaltensregeln ab. Die Nintendo 3DS-Verhaltensregeln setzen die Regeln fest, die Sie befolgen müssen, um an den Nintendo 3DS-Services teilnehmen zu können. [...]
Die Nintendo 3DS-Verhaltensregeln untersagen jegliches schädliche, illegale oder sonst anstößige Verhalten, einschließlich, aber nicht beschränkt auf, folgende Verhaltensweisen:
[...]


Betrügen (Cheating) in einem Spiel, es sei denn ein solches Betrügen (Cheating) wurde absichtlich freigegeben. 
[...]



Somit werde ich leider das ganze hier an die Moderation weitergeben, damit sie sich damit befassen können.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2016)

Der Thread ist wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

Wieder offen. Beiträge zu Cheat-Modulen sind bitte zu unterlassen. Siehe Beiträge über diesem.

*B2T*


----------



## Kinguin (24. April 2016)

Und warum wurde jetzt mein Beitrag mit dem Circle Pad Pro gelöscht?  
Naja die Frage steht noch rum, nutzt das einer hier eigentlich? Klar nicht für Pokemon, aber für andere 3DS Spiele halt, wo man es teilweise sogar dringend braucht . ^^


----------



## Hardwell (25. April 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: Ich habe gerade in den Nintendo Nutzungsvertrag für die Internetdienste, den jeder von euch auf dem 3DS habe (und ich leider bisher nur da gefunden habe), folgendes nachgelesen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



sei doch nicht päpstlicher als der Papst


----------



## Dellwin (25. April 2016)

Wie alt seid ihr Alle so? Ich mit meinen bald 28 komme mir etwas komisch vor, das ich wieder voll Bock auf Pokemon usw habe 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deeron (26. April 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Wie alt seid ihr Alle so? Ich mit meinen bald 28 komme mir etwas komisch vor, das ich wieder voll Bock auf Pokemon usw habe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



25... Geht mir genauso ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. April 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Wie alt seid ihr Alle so? Ich mit meinen bald 28 komme mir etwas komisch vor, das ich wieder voll Bock auf Pokemon usw habe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



23 
Aber in der Gruppe, in der ich spiele, sind auch einige 27-28. Von daher - mach dir keinen Kopf 
Für Pokémon kann man wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu alt sein.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Dellwin (26. April 2016)

Wäre cool,wenn man sich dann mit Einem von euch trifft um paar Pokemon zu tauschen  

Ich würde vor allem gerne alle Starterpokemon haben von den ersten 2 Staffeln sowie Mewtu und Mew,Lugia und Ho-oh.


----------



## Kinguin (27. April 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Wäre cool,wenn man sich dann mit Einem von euch trifft um paar Pokemon zu tauschen
> Ich würde vor allem gerne alle Starterpokemon haben von den ersten 2 Staffeln sowie Mewtu und Mew,Lugia und Ho-oh.



Teilweise kriegst du sie ja schon in den Editionen XY/ ORAs. Ich würde sagen, man könnte hier mal Freundescodes austauschen und dann eben schauen, was sich ergibt wegen Tauschen usw . Aber vorher solltest du die Pokemon Liga/Story hinter dich bringen.  

PS: Achja ich bin 21. ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2016)

Hat einer von euch ahnung von kyorem und den fusionen per dns keil? 

Auf pokewiki steht, das "grimasse" durch kreuzdonner ersetzt wird. Wenn ich nun aber Grimasse verlerne, was dann? Bekommt es dann bei der fusion gar kein kreuzdonner, oder wird einfach die erste Attacke gegen kreuzdonner ersetzt?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2016)

So, endlich hat der Züchtwahnsinn ein Ende. Gestern kam meine spezielle Bestellung (dank dem mimimimi einiger Leser hier darf man es ja nicht mal schreiben) über Amazon an. Funktioniert super. Jetzt kann ich mich endlich in Ruhe damit beschäftigen ein Team fürs Kampfhaus aufzustellen ohne wochenlang im Kreis zu radeln um Eier zu brüten und dann nicht 1 Pokemon mit idealen DVs raus zu bekommen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So, endlich hat der Züchtwahnsinn ein Ende. Gestern kam meine spezielle Bestellung (dank dem mimimimi einiger Leser hier darf man es ja nicht mal schreiben) über Amazon an. Funktioniert super. Jetzt kann ich mich endlich in Ruhe damit beschäftigen ein Team fürs Kampfhaus aufzustellen ohne wochenlang im Kreis zu radeln um Eier zu brüten und dann nicht 1 Pokemon mit idealen DVs raus zu bekommen.


Mach dir nichts draus, die Pausenaufsicht ist eh nur eine Hilfskraft


----------



## Dellwin (5. Mai 2016)

Mal ne Frage an euch, findet ihr nicht, das dir Pokemon der ersten und zweiten Generation irgendwie am "Besten"  aussahen? Muss ehrlich sagen, die letzten Generationen sehen irgendwie "komisch" aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Mai 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch, findet ihr nicht, das dir Pokemon der ersten und zweiten Generation irgendwie am "Besten"  aussahen? Muss ehrlich sagen, die letzten Generationen sehen irgendwie "komisch" aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Da geht es sicher nicht nur dir so.
Mich haben zum Beispiel auch in Gen 1 und 2 mehr Pokemon optisch angesprochen als in 3 bis 6, wo es nur noch eine Hand voll gegeben hat die ich optisch wirklich ansprechend gefunden habe...
Mir sind die neuen Pokemon meist auch zu abgedreht vom optischen Stil her.

Aber das ja im Grunde das gute an Pokemon, niemand zwingt einen die zu nutzen die einem nicht gefallen, außer man will vieleicht erfolgreich Events und Turniere spielen.


----------



## Dellwin (5. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da geht es sicher nicht nur dir so.
> Mich haben zum Beispiel auch in Gen 1 und 2 mehr Pokemon optisch angesprochen als in 3 bis 6, wo es nur noch eine Hand voll gegeben hat die ich optisch wirklich ansprechend gefunden habe...
> Mir sind die neuen Pokemon meist auch zu abgedreht vom optischen Stil her.
> 
> Aber das ja im Grunde das gute an Pokemon, niemand zwingt einen die zu nutzen die einem nicht gefallen, außer man will vieleicht erfolgreich Events und Turniere spielen.



Genau,abgedreht ist das passende Wort dazu! 

Daher wird es auch mein Ziel sein bei ORAS so gut es geht die Pokemon der 1. und 2. Generation zu nutzen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Mai 2016)

Also ich finde aus heutiger Sicht auch bei Gen 1 & 2 nur wenige wirklich ansprechend. 
Falls ich die Pokemon insgesamt besser finde, liegts vermutlich an der Nostalgie-Brille.


----------



## Dellwin (5. Mai 2016)

Welche Gen gefällt dir dann am Besten?


----------



## Kinguin (6. Mai 2016)

Gen1-3 fand ich von den Pokemon her recht cool, wobei es auch dort recht Hässliche gab. In Gen4 fand ich dann aber nur noch recht wenige cool, Gen5 fast alle hässlich, jetzt mit Gen6 ging es wieder aufwärts. ^^ Man muss aber auch sagen, irgendwann wird es auch schwer mit den Designs. Aber soweit ich weiß, will man für kommende Gens nicht mehr so viele neue Pokemons bringen. (siehe auch Gen 6 )


----------



## Dellwin (6. Mai 2016)

Die sollen nicht neue Pokemon bringen,sondern lieber die Bisherigen erhalten!

Genauso bei den Regionen....ich fände es z.B. mega,wenn man Kanto,Johto UND Hoenn besuchen könnte und jeweils da die jeweiligen spezifischen Pokemon fangen könnte.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. Mai 2016)

Ich finde alle Pokémon-Generationen ansprechend. Die alten sieht man einfach durch die angesprochene Nostalgie-Brille. Aus heutiger Sicht wäre auch ein Maschok, Sleimok oder ein Kicklee Blödsinn. Die Generationen hatten alle ihre optischen Hoch- und Tiefpunkte.
Lohgock, Maxax, Panferno, Ramoth und Quajutsu sind hervorragend designte Pokémon, die alle nicht aus Gen. 1 und 2 kommen.
Ehrlich gesagt fand ich die Streuung der Pokémon in Kalos ziemlich gut. An jeder Ecke hat man Pokémon den früheren Generationen gefunden, das war okay so. Eine bunte Mischung. Wegen mir gerne wieder!
Ich fände es auch cool, wenn man andere Regionen ins Spiel einbettet, aber dann müsste das auch funktionieren. Anders, als beispielsweise in Gen 2: da hat Kanto meines Erachtens nach überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Es hat ein roter Faden gefehlt, die Arenaleiter waren nichts als Kanonenfutter für die deutlich überlevelten, eigenen Pokémon und allgemein machte mir Kanto nicht den Eindruck, sehr gut durchdacht zu sein und mit viele Dinge zu bieten, die das Entdecken gerechtfertigt hätten. Es war eine nette Dreingabe, aber man hätte halt viel mehr draus machen können.
An dieser Stelle stellt sich halt mal wieder die Frage nach dem "Quo Vadis, Pokémon?" Mit neuen Gebieten wurde schon viel experimentiert, aber richtig gut war noch keine davon. Die Sevii-Eilande waren von vorn bis hinten durchgescriptet, was zwar beim ersten Durchspielen wirklich viel Spaß gemacht hat, danach waren sie aber eher tot. Beispielsweise die Schatzbucht: man konnte da ein Mal hin und alle Gegenstände abfarmen, aber danach war halt Schicht im Schacht und es gab genau gar keinen Grund mehr, da nochmal hinzugehen. 
Hier ist außerdem das Problem, dass die Pokémon allesamt einfach zu schnell leveln bzw. das Spiel zu einfach wird. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, Pokémon nur noch mit der halben rate im Level ansteigen zu lassen (somit kann man auch nicht mehr so einfach durch den Singleplayer marschieren) und Trainer irgendwann mit Lvl 80-Pokémon anrücken zu lassen, solange das dem Langzeitspielspaß gut tut. So wäre dann auch eine vernünftige Staffelung von mehreren Gebieten möglich: Gebiet 1 bis Level 40, Gebiet 2 bis Level 60, Gebiet 3 bis Level 70, Pokémon-Liga (erst hier, damit die Spielwelt glaubhaft bleibt) und wegen mir am Ende noch ein großes Kampfgebiet für die ganz hartgesottenen. Pro Gebiet könnte man 25 h - 30 h Spielzeit einräumen (unbegrenzt viel in der Lategame-region) und man hat ein klasse Spiel mit mehreren Regionen draus gemacht. Würde doch super klappen.
 Allgemein sollte Pokémon meines Erachtens mehr auf Spielmechanik und weniger auf Zeitaufwand setzen. Wann kommen beispielsweise endlich Trainer, die nicht einfach Attacken RNGen, sondern wirklich eine Strategie verfolgen?
Pokémon hat eigentlich wirklich viele Baustellen^^
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (6. Mai 2016)

Mir hat es auch  sehr gut gefallen, dass die Gebiete schön durchmixt waren. Früher in Hoenn,Johto und Kanto sahst du pro Gebiet nur 2-3 Pokemons, jetzt sind es 6 oder so. Meine Wünsche für Gen7 , also Sonne/Mond : 

- wie bereits genannt höher gelevelte Trainer, zB für mehrere Rematch und deren Pokemons sind dann ca 30-50 Level höher (gilt auch für Arenaleiter und Top4)
- Das DV Traning bitte noch etwas vereinfachen, zB wirklich in Zahlend darstellen wie es damit aussieht, und dass man nicht so ewig lange zum Züchten braucht. Mir kommt es irgendwie falsch ständig Pokemons in die Pension zum Paaren zu schmeißen 
- viele neue Attacken halt (Unlicht, Geist usw) , aber das ist wohl sicher
- noch speziellere Typkombinationen, Drache/Geist, Gestein/Geist oder  Gegensätze wie Eis/Stahl wären cool
- vielleicht paar Schwächen von Eis/Gestein nehmen, die beiden Typen sind mir zu anfällig 
- neue Entwicklungen für die, die es wirklich brauchen (Tauros, Arkani, diverse Starter. usw) Gerne auch richtige Entwicklungen und nicht nur Megas, mein Gefühl sagt mir die Johto Starter kriegen in dieser Gen ihre Megas
- das GTS noch etwas ausbauen

Meine Wünsche gehen natürlich mehr fürs Competitive bzw fürs Lategame, an der Mainstory wird GF wohl nicht viel ändern. Der Part ist halt auch eher für Kinder gedacht. Könntet ja auch mal eure Wünsche für Sun/Moon nennen, würde mich interessieren . ^^


----------



## Hardwell (6. Mai 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch, findet ihr nicht, das dir Pokemon der ersten und zweiten Generation irgendwie am "Besten"  aussahen? Muss ehrlich sagen, die letzten Generationen sehen irgendwie "komisch" aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.
Wahrscheinlich fallen den Entwicklern einfach keine ansprechenden Designs mehr ein bei der Fülle an Pokemon die es schon gibt^^


----------



## Leob12 (6. Mai 2016)

Also ich hab in jeder Gen Pokemon die mir gefallen bzw mir nicht zusagen. 

Mein ultimativer Pokemon-Traum wäre ja dieser: VR!!! Da bräuchte es nichtmal in super Grafik sein, der Comic-Look würde passen. 
Pokemon wäre glaub ich der ultimative Titel dafür. Vl sowohl in der 2D-Perspektive für DS und dann daheim synchronisieren und dann ab nach Johto/Kanto/Hoenn mit VR. 
Man müsste halt einiges ändern, aber das wär wahrscheinlich der Art Titel, den ich mir für VR wünschen würde.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mir hat es auch  sehr gut gefallen, dass die Gebiete schön durchmixt waren. Früher in Hoenn,Johto und Kanto sahst du pro Gebiet nur 2-3 Pokemons, jetzt sind es 6 oder so. Meine Wünsche für Gen7 , also Sonne/Mond :
> 
> - wie bereits genannt höher gelevelte Trainer, zB für mehrere Rematch und deren Pokemons sind dann ca 30-50 Level höher (gilt auch für Arenaleiter und Top4)
> - Das DV Traning bitte noch etwas vereinfachen, zB wirklich in Zahlend darstellen wie es damit aussieht, und dass man nicht so ewig lange zum Züchten braucht. Mir kommt es irgendwie falsch ständig Pokemons in die Pension zum Paaren zu schmeißen
> ...




Neue Megas für Pokémon, die unverdient komplett im Abseits stehen (Lapras z.B.)
Evtl. RNG wieder einführen
Ein laxes System hinter dem Wundertausch: wenn ich ein Pokémon mit versteckter Fähigkeit und mehreren DVs auf 31 reinstelle, möchte ich auch - falls möglich - ein ähnlich gutes zurück, oder es soll an einen Trainer gehen, der das Pokémon noch nicht hat oder noch gar keine DV-optimierten Pokémon besitzt. Der aktuelle Wundertausch animiert Spieler eher dazu, auf Route 1 (stellvertretend für alle ersten Routen des jeweiligen Spiels) alle Raupenpokémon abzugrasen, um sie gegen möglicherweise hochgezüchtete Pokémon einzutauschen. Sprich: wir nehmen das Billigste vom Billigsten, mit dem wirklich NIEMAND was anfangen kann, und schauen, dass wir möglichst gute Pokémon dafür bekommen. Game Freak sollte sich mal im Klaren sein, was das für eine Auswirkung auf die Flora und Fauna auf Route 1 hat!!! 
Ein vernünftiger Online-Tausch. Wenn ich mit Fremden tausche, schieben wir uns so lange Pokémon vor die Nase, bis beide zufrieden sind. Ich weiß, Game Freak hat schlechte Erfahrungen mit Voice Chat gemacht (Stichwort: Plaudagei), aber gegen ein stark simplifiziertes Chatsystem à la Hearthstone sollte doch kein Problem sein. Sowas wie: Ja / Nein, tut mir Leid / Darf ich deine Sammlung sehen? / Biete mir ein Pokémon an, das du nicht mehr gebrauchen kannst! / Tauschst du ein (schillerndes) [Pokémon X] (mit Fähigkeit Y/ mit versteckter Fähigkeit) mit mir? / Besitzt du ein Pokémon mit Pokérus? / Ich kann dir ein (schillerndes) [Pokémon A] (mit Fähigkeit B/ mit regulärer Fähigkeit / mit versteckter Fähigkeit) (mit Pokérus) anbieten! / Einverstanden! / In dieses Pokémon bin ich leider nicht interessiert. / Lass mich Vorbereitungen treffen, wir tauschen [in (Z / einigen) Minuten / Stunden / Tagen] / [bald] nochmal! / Danke! / Bis später! / Lass uns Freundescodes austauschen! / Lass uns Snapper jagen gehen!
Die eckigen Klammern sind obligatorisch, die runden optional. Bei allen Einträgen kann man nur Einträge aus einer Liste (also Name des Pokémon/ Name der Fähigkeit/ Zahlenliste) eingeben. Und schon haben wir mit 15 Minuten Denkarbeit ein System geschaffen, das keine Toxicity zulässt und auf nahezu alle Probleme beim Tausch eine Antwort hat. Und wir kommen auf 14 Phrasen. Für Kleinkinder, die überfordert sind, kann man das System ja ausschalten. Game Freak, was macht ihr eigentlich den ganzen Tag...
Eine schwerere Story. Auch als Kind hab ich es hinbekommen, Rocko mit Glumanda zu schlagen und stundenlang im Gras zu trainieren. Und guess what: es hat Spaß gemacht. Das Argument zieht also nicht.

So Far. Vielleicht fällt mir ja später noch was ein 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Dellwin (6. Mai 2016)

Was ich auch geil fände, das Level der Pokemon vlt auf 200 anheben. Und wie erwähnt mehrere Gebiete in einem Spiel zu haben. Und das wenn man z. B. in Kanto fertig ist und dann weiter in Johto und Hoenn spielt und dann wieder zurückkehrt, die Pokemon dort sowie Trainer alle auf dein Level Niveau angehoben werden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (10. Mai 2016)

Pokemon Sonne und Pokemon Mond | Pokemon.de/SonneMond

Covers sind draußen und auch die 3 neuen Starter Pokemon, das Pflanzenpokemon ist dieses mal sogar in seiner ersten Form Pflanze+Flug. Warte aber erstmal die finalen Entwicklungen, das ist imo das Wichtigste. Immerhin läuft man mit denen am Ende rum, auch der Grund warum ich zB Ottaru nicht mag. ^^ Aktuell sagt mir aber keins der 3 Starter so zu, am ehesten die Eule noch.

Die Legendarys interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt kaum , aber ich werde die Sonnenedition wohl nehmen, denn das Mondpokemon sagt mir nicht so zu, dabei finde ich Fledermäuse gar nicht so uncool. Europarelease ist der 23.11.16, die neue Region heißt Alola und ist an Hawai deutlich angelehnt , wie im Vorfeld von einigen Leuten vermutet.  Und der Regionname ist nicht zufällig an das hawaiische Begrüßungswort "Aloha" angelehnt? ^^


----------



## Dellwin (10. Mai 2016)

Die drei Starter Pokemon sagen mir auch garnicht zu. 
Wie erwähnt die Starter der ersten zwei Generationen fand ich geil, die dritte Gen geht auch noch, Alles was danach kam finde ich "bescheiden". 

Vom Cover her sagt mir auch Sonne am Meisten zu. 

Mal gucken ob ich bis dahin noch meinen new 3DS behalten werde oder es verkaufe. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2016)

Warum willst den New3ds verkaufen?


----------



## Kinguin (10. Mai 2016)

Die Grafik/Technik scheint auch nochmal einen Sprung nach vorne gemacht zu haben. Zumindest sieht es in den einzelnen Szenen danach aus. Frage mich, ob das flüssig auf dem normalen 3DS laufen wird.  Und anscheinend wird man auch wieder den Charakter selbst gestalten können.


----------



## Dellwin (10. Mai 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Warum willst den New3ds verkaufen?



Weil das einzige Spiel das mich bisher so richtig gefesselt Pokemon AS/OR ist.  Macht zwar richtig Bock drauf,aber nur für ein Spiel eine Konsole zu haben...weiß nicht so Recht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So, endlich hat der Züchtwahnsinn ein Ende. Gestern kam meine spezielle Bestellung (dank dem mimimimi einiger Leser hier darf man es ja nicht mal schreiben) über Amazon an. Funktioniert super. Jetzt kann ich mich endlich in Ruhe damit beschäftigen ein Team fürs Kampfhaus aufzustellen ohne wochenlang im Kreis zu radeln um Eier zu brüten und dann nicht 1 Pokemon mit idealen DVs raus zu bekommen.


Lass dich nicht aufhalten, solange du nicht explizit im Online Modus hackst und dort unauffällig auffällig 6Shinys mit perfekten DVs im Batteln hast, ist alles i.O.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube spätestens zu Sonne/Mond werde ich mir auch endlich mal ein DS anschaffen. 

Hab bisher nur bis Gameboy Advance gespielt (alle bis einschließlich Smaragd) und eben jetzt Schwarz 2 auf dem Handy mit DS-Emulator. 
Wenn ich mir aber so angucke was sich getan hat, dann brauche ich wohl doch mal ein DS. 

Wie ist denn die Situation momentan, wurde schon ein neuer DS angekündigt? Oder ist der New-3ds noch zu neu? 
Der gefällt mir schon super, nur würde ich ungern ein DS kaufen und kurz danach kommt ein neuer. 

Wie zufrieden seit ihr denn mit eurem New-3ds? 
Habt ihr Glück gehabt und ein Modell mit IPS-Display erwischt oder habt ihr das schlechtere Panel? 
Irgendwie würde es mich nämlich nerven die non-IPS Version zu erwischen, da das IPS doch das deutlich bessere Display ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Mai 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht aufhalten, solange du nicht explizit im Online Modus hackst und dort unauffällig auffällig *6Shinys mit perfekten DVs* im Batteln hast, ist alles i.O.



Und alle mit Meisterball hast du noch vergessen.  
Nein sowas hab ich nicht vor.
Mir geht es da wirklich nur darum mir den Irrsin bezüglich der Zucht zu ersparren. Es war wirklich so das ich über drei Wochen versucht habe ein Glumanda / Glurak mit 5 bis 6 IVs und passenden Wesen zu züchten. In den drei Wochen hab ich dafür über 40h Zeit investiert und grade einmal ein einziges Glumanda mit 5 idealen IVs raus bekommen, aber leider dann nur nicht mit passenden Wesen.... 
Ich kann garnicht zählen wieviele Eier das waren die ich da im Kreis radelnd im Kampfresort von ORAS ausgebrütet habe und wie sehr ich nach 3 Wochen gefrustet war immer noch nicht ein passendes Pokemon raus zu haben.

Hat mir dann einfach schlicht gereicht, das Elend von Grind muss man sich mMn. nicht antun, ganz ehrlich.
Wen ich nach 3 Wochen nicht mal 1 Pokemon habe das zu gebrauchen ist wie lange soll ich dann für ein Team aus 4 Pokemon sitzen nur um mal ein einsetzbares Team fürs Kampfhaus im Expertenmodus aufzustellen? Halbes Jahr?

Aber mal was anderes bezüglich einem guten Team und der Strategie...
Irgendwie blick ich da nicht ganz durch...

Also ich hatte mir jetzt folgendes überlegt. Ich wollte mir ein OU-Team um Mega Glurak Y fürs 2vs2 aufbauen.
als zweites Pokemon wollte ich ein Bisaflor mit rein nehmen als mixed Sonnen-Sweeper mit Chlorophyl als Eigenschaft, der von Sonnentag des Glurak profitiert. Soweit macht das Sinn und erscheint mir das auch irgendwie logisch und nachvollziehbar.
Aber was nehme ich jetzt noch als Ergänzung? Ich dachte evt. noch an ein Zapdos als als physisch-defensiver Defogger und ein Nachtara als Wunschtraum-Support.

Irgendwie weiß ich aber nicht ob das jetzt wirklich Sinn macht. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Situation momentan, wurde schon ein neuer DS angekündigt? Oder ist der New-3ds noch zu neu?
> Der gefällt mir schon super, nur würde ich ungern ein DS kaufen und kurz danach kommt ein neuer.



Vor Mitte 2017, ca. parallel mit der NX Konsole, ist nicht mit einem neuen Handheld zu rechnen. Also etwa 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahre lang wir der New 3DS wohl noch der aktuelle Handheld von Nintendo bleiben.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden seit ihr denn mit eurem New-3ds?
> Habt ihr Glück gehabt und ein Modell mit IPS-Display erwischt oder habt ihr das schlechtere Panel?
> Irgendwie würde es mich nämlich nerven die non-IPS Version zu erwischen,  da das IPS doch das deutlich bessere Display ist.



Bin mit meinem New 3DS XL im Grunde zimlich zufrieden, ist ein schöner Handheld. Beim Panel scheine ich das Glück gehabt zu haben einen mit IPS-Panel erwischt zu haben, aber ehrlich gesagt, nach dem was ich so an Vergleichbildern gesehen habe fällt der Unterschied vermutlich gar nicht so sehr auf wen man nicht den TN direkt mit einem IPS vergleicht. Wer schaut bei dem kleinen Display schon stark von der Seite drauf?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2016)

Naja ist nicht nur der Blickwinkel, auch die Farben sind wesentlich besser. 

Also wenn man den Vergleich gesehen hat, will man das IPS.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes bezüglich einem guten Team und der Strategie...
> Irgendwie blick ich da nicht ganz durch...
> Also ich hatte mir jetzt folgendes überlegt. Ich wollte mir ein OU-Team um Mega Glurak Y fürs 2vs2 aufbauen.
> als zweites Pokemon wollte ich ein Bisaflor mit rein nehmen als mixed Sonnen-Sweeper mit Chlorophyl als Eigenschaft, der von Sonnentag des Glurak profitiert. Soweit macht das Sinn und erscheint mir das auch irgendwie logisch und nachvollziehbar.Aber was nehme ich jetzt noch als Ergänzung? Ich dachte evt. noch an ein Zapdos als als physisch-defensiver Defogger und ein Nachtara als Wunschtraum-Support.
> ...



Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Experte ,grade im Bezug auf 2vs2, aber ich versuche mal zu helfen. Habe eine Zeitlang über Simulatoren bisschen Meta gespielt. 

Also da Tarnsteine für Glurak ein Problem darstellen, würde ich auf jeden ein Defogger oder Spinner ins Team nehmen. Statt Zapdos würde ich aber Donphan überlegen, ebenfalls eine gute physische Wall, starker Spinner, hat Eissplitter als Prioattacke gegen nervige Drachenpokemon und kriegt von Tarnsteine kaum Schaden (dank Bodentyp) anders als Zapdos. Und durch die Dürre von Glurak Y werden Wasserattacken um 50% geschwächt, und damit fällt eine Schwäche von Donphan etwas herab. Muss man natürlich mit der STAB Attacke Erdbeben Vorsicht sein, wobei Glurak zB davon gar nicht getroffen wird. Zudem Donphan auch einen Supporter braucht.
Als letztes Pokemon dann halt ein spezielles defensives Pokemon, da ginge natürlich ein Supporter Nachtara. Denk aber dran, Nachtara mit Wunschtraum fällt schwächer aus wegen der Dürre. Möglich wäre auch ein Pokemon, was den Gegner ordentlich auf die Nerven geht. Also mit Verkrüpplung ala Irrlicht/Donnerwelle zB Waschrotom. Ansonsten warten wir mal auf Captain Capslock, der hat wohl mehr Erfahrung. ^^

Edit: Guardevoir würde sich btw auch anbieten als spezielle Wall, kann auch Supporten (Donphan profitiert auch sehr davon) und gleichzeitig den Gegner verkrüppeln mit Donnerwelle/Irrlicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Mai 2016)

Ich kenn jetzt nicht so das OU-Doppel-Meta, aber im VGC sind Tarnsteine und speziell Supporter mit Wunschtraum o.Ä. so gut wie gar nicht gespielt werden. Dafür sind Bedroher dort sehr gerne gesehen, wie man sie z.B. mit Lando-T oder Garados findet. Meistens findet sich mittlerweile auch ein Tailwind-Setter auf dem Spielfeld,  wie z.b. Fiaro oder Iksbat, in seltenen Fällen trägt sogar Glurak sogar in der Mega-Form die Attacke. Zusätzlich kann man sowas wie Redirection wie Piepi, Pixi oder Hutsassa benutzen.


----------



## Dellwin (11. Mai 2016)

Mittlerweile ist mir das echt zu kompliziert, das Spiel soll ja Spaß machen und keine Wissenschaft sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist mir das echt zu kompliziert, das Spiel soll ja Spaß machen und keine Wissenschaft sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Meta war immer schon so...


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Meta war immer schon so...



Soll ja Leute geben denen Meta auch Spaß macht und die das nicht als Arbeit empfinden.
Ich finde die Meta jedenfalls zimlich spannend. Ist schon interessant was man teilweise aus bestimmten Pokemon rausholen kann...

Und wer das nicht will, oder wem das zuviel Arbeit ist, nun, wer nicht grade Online, oder in Wettkämpfen antreten will braucht die Meta im Grunde nicht.
Für das normale durchspielen ist es nahezu völlig uninteressant wie die Pokemon geskillt sind und wie ihre Werte ausfallen und selbst für das Kampfhaus im Expertenmodus braucht man maximal Pokemon mit guten IVs, wofür man lediglich was züchten muss sich aber auch noch nicht mit der Meta beschäftigen muss. 

Ich muss jedoch sagen, ich persöhnlich hätte nichts dagegen wen die Entwickler mal was Kontent ins Spiel einbauen würden der die Spieler dazu anhält sich mit Meta Gameplay auseinander zu setzen. Trainer die Pokemon mit einer gewissen Strategie und hohen Level einsetzen wären da sicher mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2016)

Ja, ein Grund warum ich irgendwie Interesse verloren habe, immer ne neue Welt, neue Viecher usw, aber Anspruch hat es keinen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, ein Grund warum ich irgendwie Interesse verloren habe, immer ne neue Welt, neue Viecher usw, aber Anspruch hat es keinen.



Ja, irgendwie schon so ein bisschen wie bei Assassins Creed. Neue Welt und neue Geschichte, aber immer das gleiche Gameplay mit den gleichen copy & paste Sammelaufgaben. 
Da hab ich auch nach AC1 und 2 lange kein AC mehr gespielt und erst bei Black Flag mal wieder einen Teil gekauft.

Denke bei Pokemon muss man das wohl ehnlich halten solange sich da inhaltlich nichts großes tut. 
Wen die Lust raus ist mal einfach ein paar Generationen Pause machen.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Mai 2016)

Genau so siehts bei mir aus. Hatte mir nen new 3DS inkl Alpha Saphir gekauft, hab 3 Tage gespielt und dann direkt wieder verkauft. 
Irgendwie fehlt mir da der ganz große Reiz. Vlt versuche ich es nächstes Jahr mit dem neuen Nintendo Handheld mein Glück. 
Hoffe aber das dann wenigstens die Auflösungen der Spiele zumindest 720p betragen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn in meinem Bekanntenkreis mehr Leute Pokemon spielen würden und man Kämpfe austragen könnte wärs schon cool. Aber ist halt leider nicht. 
Und meinen 12 Jährigen Cousin zu schlagen ist auch nicht erfüllend xD


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2016)

Verdammt, ich müsste mein Apollo tauschen um es zu Gengar zu entwickeln...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> [...]Ansonsten warten wir mal auf Captain Capslock, der hat wohl mehr Erfahrung. ^^[...]


Ich? Die Meta? Bitte, was?? 
Naja, ich kann ja mal schreiben, was ich spielen würde...
Also Glurak/ Bisaflor hört sich ja schon mal ziemlich solide an. Kann man gut auch als Lead spielen, gerade durch die hohe Init. Sollte eines der Viecher wegsterben, würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Annoyer reinnehmen, der bis zu anderen Pokémon überbrücken kann. Wie schon gesagt wurde - Statusveränderungen, Spiker, Taunt, Para-Flincher oder sowas. Dann muss sich der Gegner entscheiden, ob er sein Team schont und den Annoyer rausnimmt, während dein Bisaflor/ Mega-Glurak fröhlich weiter auf ihn einkloppen kann, oder er versucht, dein Bisaflor/ Mega Glurak rauszunehmen und dein Annoyer kann seinen ganzen Payload auf sein Team rausfeuern kann.
Mit Wall/ Fulltank und Full-Support hab ich auch relativ gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber sowas ist halt am Effektivsten, wenn beide Pokemon gleichzeitig auf dem Feld sind.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2016)

Danke schon mal für die Tipps.

Also Glurak-Y und Bisaflor bleiben, als Annoyer könnte sich ein Gengar anbieten mit Bürde / Irrlicht / Matschbombe und Abgangsbund, oder Fluch was ein Pokemon mitreißen kann, oder aber durch Fluch den Gegner zu einem Wechsel zwingen könnte.
Als viertes bin ich jetzt wirklich am überlegen ob ich was unkonventionelles mache und ein Stahlos ins Team nehme (für Tarnsteine und als Physische Wall) Allerdings scheint Stahlos schon wirklich sehr unkonventionell zu sein...

Bleibt nur das Problem, sowohl für Stahlos, als auch für Gengar wäre ich gezwungen beide Pokemon mal kurz zur Entwicklung zu tauschen.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bleibt nur das Problem, sowohl für Stahlos, als auch für Gengar wäre ich gezwungen beide Pokemon mal kurz zur Entwicklung zu tauschen.



Wenn du möchtest kannst du die beiden einmal , also Onix (mit dem Item) und Alpollo, rübertauschen. Und ich schicke sie dir dann sofort zurück. 

Eine Frage hätte ich aber anderen noch , werden Tarnsteine bzw Feldattacken wirklich gar nicht gespielt im 2vs2? Ich weiß, dass Feldattacken wie Giftspitzen, Elektronetz usw fester Bestandteil bei Einzelkämpfen sind, aber gut  Sollte Tarnsteine wirklich wegfallen, kann sich Glurak freuen. ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn du möchtest kannst du die beiden einmal , also Onix (mit dem Item) und Alpollo, rübertauschen. Und ich schicke sie dir dann sofort zurück.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich aber anderen noch , werden Tarnsteine bzw Feldattacken wirklich gar nicht gespielt im 2vs2? Ich weiß, dass Feldattacken wie Giftspitzen, Elektronetz usw fester Bestandteil bei Einzelkämpfen sind, aber gut  Sollte Tarnsteine wirklich wegfallen, kann sich Glurak freuen. ^^



Warum sollten Tarnsteine nicht gespielt werden? Grade Tarnsteine werden gerne verwendet, aber nicht unbedingt auf OU von einem Stahlos. Meist nimmt man da ehr Pokemon wie Panzaeron, oder Despotar die die wirken. 

Was den Tausch angeht wäre schon schön. Allerdings müsst ich das Onyx erst noch fangen, da mir die Idee mit Stahlos erst kurzfristig kam. Apollo hab ich schon da ich damit schon länger experimentiere.
Wie siehts mit Morgen, oder Wochenende aus, hättest du da nen Tag Zeit?
Ist ja sowieso Pfingsten und Montag Feiertag.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sollten Tarnsteine nicht gespielt werden? Grade Tarnsteine werden gerne verwendet, aber nicht unbedingt auf OU von einem Stahlos. Meist nimmt man da ehr Pokemon wie Panzaeron, oder Despotar die die wirken.



Aber wenn Tarnsteine gerne verwendet werden, brauchst du nicht ein Pokemon mit Turbodreher oder Auflockern wegen Glurak (Y)? Sonst ist das Ding ja halbtot, bevor es zum Zug kommt. Deshalb ja mein Vorschlag mit Donphan (oder vielleicht Forstellka). Aber musst du halt ausprobieren. ^^ 



> Was den Tausch angeht wäre schon schön. Allerdings müsst ich das Onyx erst noch fangen, da mir die Idee mit Stahlos erst kurzfristig kam. Apollo hab ich schon da ich damit schon länger experimentiere. Wie siehts mit Morgen, oder Wochenende aus, hättest du da nen Tag Zeit?
> Ist ja sowieso Pfingsten und Montag Feiertag.



Klar das wäre kein Problem, schreib mir einfach eine PN mit deinem Freundescode, wenn du soweit bist.  Ich antworte dir dann und wir machen einen kleinen Termin für Abends aus oder so.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Aber wenn Tarnsteine gerne verwendet werden, brauchst du nicht ein Pokemon mit Turbodreher oder Auflockern wegen Glurak (Y)? Sonst ist das Ding ja halbtot, bevor es zum Zug kommt. Deshalb ja mein Vorschlag mit Donphan (oder vielleicht Forstellka). Aber musst du halt ausprobieren. ^^



Könnte bei Gengar Auflockern reinnehmen, wird eigentlich gerne gemacht um das legen von Tarnsteinen zu unterbinden.
Allerdings besteht ja die Eröffnung das Matches aus Bisaflor und Glurak-Y so das es im Grunde bereits in der Runde ist bevor überhaupt Tarnsteine gelegt werden können. Problem wäre es nur wen Glurak mit Wirbelwind, Drachenrute, usw. vom Feld genommen wird und wieder eingewechselt werden müsste. Allerdings sollte das auch kein Problem sein da Bisaflor durch Chlorophyll ja doppelte Initiative bekommt was seine Initative von 259 auf 518 steigert und dadurch eigentlich immer vor allem angreifen können wird was irgendwie einen Tarnstein legen kann und dann mit Gigasauger / Solarstrahl, Matschbombe und Kraftreserve[Feuer] auch entsprechend effektive Attacken gegen entsprechende Gegner hat. Soweit die Theorie. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Klar das wäre kein Problem, schreib mir einfach eine PN mit deinem Freundescode, wenn du soweit bist.  Ich antworte dir dann und wir machen einen kleinen Termin für Abends aus oder so.



Was hälst zur kurzen Kommunikation statt desen von Steam, da der 3DS ja auch über keine Chatfunktion verfügt und ich da nicht soviel Plan von habe wie das genau funktioniert nachdem man die Freundescodes ausgetauscht hat?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn du möchtest kannst du die beiden einmal , also Onix (mit dem Item) und Alpollo, rübertauschen. Und ich schicke sie dir dann sofort zurück.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich aber anderen noch , werden Tarnsteine bzw Feldattacken wirklich gar nicht gespielt im 2vs2? Ich weiß, dass Feldattacken wie Giftspitzen, Elektronetz usw fester Bestandteil bei Einzelkämpfen sind, aber gut  Sollte Tarnsteine wirklich wegfallen, kann sich Glurak freuen. ^^



Im VGC werden solche Feldattacken schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt. Der Grund ist halt recht einfach, dass aus mehreren Gründen weniger getauscht wird als im Smogon 1v1. Du hast erstens ein agressiveres Setup, sodass im schlechtesten Fall der Tausch in einem sofortigen KO endet, andereseits hast du, da du 2v2 mit 4 Pokemon spielst auch deutlich weniger Tauschs als im 1v1 mit 6 Pokemon. Wie es im Smogon 2v2 also mit 6 Pokemon aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Mai 2016)

> Was hälst zur kurzen Kommunikation statt desen von Steam, da der 3DS ja auch über keine Chatfunktion verfügt und ich da nicht soviel Plan von habe wie das genau funktioniert nachdem man die Freundescodes ausgetauscht hat?



Ja Steam würde auch gehen, wie gesagt schreib mir ne PN und dann klären wir alles weitere . ^^

@ Hanswurst Ok danke dir, wusste nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2016)

So, hab jetzt mein Gengar und mein Stahlos, an der Stelle auch nochmal ein Danke an Kinguin für die schnelle Hilfe gestern beim entwickeln der beiden.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Mai 2016)

Jo kein Problem, freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte. ^^
Ist ja auch wirklich blöd für die Leute, die keine Tauschpartner im Umfeld haben und bei Gengar, Simsala usw ist Tauschen ja zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Mai 2016)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal auf pokefans die Screenshots vom neuen Sonne / Mond angeschaut:

Die Alola-Region

Man muss ja schon sagen, grafisch scheint Sonne / Mond wirklich nochmal einen deutlichen Sprung gegenüber X / Y zu machen.
Allerdings muss man auch sagen ist das aliasing schon zimlich extrem und sticht auf den Bildern wirklich sehr negativ ins Auge.

Mal sehen ob sich grafisch noch ein bisschen was bis zum Release tun wird...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Mai 2016)

Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen, dass die Auflösung des 3DS gerade mal 400*320 beträgt. Wenn man das Bild nicht vergrößert, wird es schwer, darauf überhaupt etwas zu erkennen - aber dann sieht man halt das Aliasing deutlicher^^
Ich hoffe, in der Hinsicht bietet der 3DS-Nachfolger mehr: 720p sind in der Größe gut machbar und wären eine deutliche Verbesserung.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Dellwin (15. Mai 2016)

Jo 720p wäre perfekt für den Nachfolger vom 3DS, dann würde ich mir auch wieder einen 3DS kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (15. Mai 2016)

Ich frage mich, ob Sonne/Mond überhaupt flüssig auf dem alten 3DS laufen wird. Das ist grade meine einzige Sorge, hätte keine Lust mir eine N3DS für ein Spiel zu holen. ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob Sonne/Mond überhaupt flüssig auf dem alten 3DS laufen wird. Das ist grade meine einzige Sorge, hätte keine Lust mir eine N3DS für ein Spiel zu holen. ^^



Schaut man sich die Bilder an hat sich die Darstellung zwar verbessert, der prinzipielle Detailgrad ist aber nicht wesentlich größer als in X / Y.
Gehe daher doch mal stark davon aus das es auch auf dem 3DS laufen wird.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Bilder an hat sich die Darstellung zwar verbessert, der prinzipielle Detailgrad ist aber nicht wesentlich größer als in X / Y.
> Gehe daher doch mal stark davon aus das es auch auf dem 3DS laufen wird.



Laufen wird es sicherlich irgendwie, der alte 3DS hat noch eine große Userbase.  Wäre wohl wirtschaftlich unklug von Nintendo. ^^Ist halt die Frage wie gut das Laufen wird.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Mai 2016)

Denke mal, dass es problemlos laufen wird. Schließlich wurde ja schon in den letzten Editionen der 3D-Modus weitestgehend wegrationalisiert und - wie schon gesagt wurde - am Detailgrad ansich hat sich wenig geändert, nur die Darstellung ist jetzt halt anders.
Mittlerweile weiß man vielleicht auch einfach mehr aus dem Gerät herauszuholen und am Leveldesign sowie am Grafikstil (Cell Shading Hooray) kann man ja auch noch einiges drehen. Schon die alten Editionen gehörten jetzt nicht gerade zu den bestaussehendsten 3DS-Spielen - Stichwörter: Donkey Kong Country Returns oder Super Smash Bros. for 3DS.
Grob ist der 3DS ja mit der PS2 vergleichbar - und gerade Titel wie Dragon Quest sahen auf der PS2 klasse aus und liefen butterweich. Daher würde ich erstmal abwarten.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2016)

Sagt mal jungs, ich sammle grad meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Wundertausch. 

Gerade eben habe ich ein Shiny Quajutsu auf Lvl 100 bekommen, dazu mit Pokerus infiziert .. 
Das ist doch zu 99% nen gecheatetes oder? Der Ursprung ist angeblich die Pension (aus EI geschlüpft). 
Kann man sich da irgendwo sicher sein bzw kann man es irgendwo dran 100%ig erkennen? 

Ich sag mal ich freu mich natürlich über den Tausch, aber rein Interessehalber


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal jungs, ich sammle grad meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Wundertausch.
> 
> Gerade eben habe ich ein Shiny Quajutsu auf Lvl 100 bekommen, dazu mit Pokerus infiziert ..
> Das ist doch zu 99% nen gecheatetes oder? Der Ursprung ist angeblich die Pension (aus EI geschlüpft).
> ...



Sofern es nicht irgendwelche absurden DV und EV-Werte hat, oder Angriffe und Fähigkeiten die es definitiv nicht erlernen kann, nein, kann man sich nicht sicher sein das nicht durch cheaten verändert wurde.
Du kannst dir nur sicher sein das wen da steht das es aus einem Ei geschlüpft ist auch wirklich ursprünglich aus einem Ei kam, was aber eben nicht heißt das es danach nicht durch cheaten verändert worden ist. 

Aber solange es im Rahmen der legalen Parameter ist ist es ja auch egal ob da was durch cheats gemacht wurde, schließlich ist es dann nicht besser, oder anders, als "normal" gezüchtete Exemplare.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. Juni 2016)

Wie viele Werte auf 31? 5 wären noch plausibel.
Sonst ist das Vieh ercheatet.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2016)

Wenn du mir noch verraten würdest, wo ich die Werte sehe die du meinst?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. Juni 2016)

Geh zum Kampfresort/ Batika City und dann zum Typ, der in der oberen rechten Ecke vor der Karte steht. Das ist "der Richter"
Und dann zeig ihm das Vieh. Wenn alle 6 Werte ein "herausragendes Potential" vorweisen, ist es definitiv ercheatet.
Das glaube ich aber so schon. Mal Hand aufs Herz, wer steckt sein shiny Quajutsu in den Wundertausch? Sowas würden maximal Ex-Freundinnen 5 Minuten nach der Trennung machen. Da hört's aber dann auch schon wieder auf.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2016)

Kann man das nur da sehen und nicht "portable" egal wo man ist? 
Ich verstehe das mit den EV`s eh nicht, ist das so kompliziert das man jedes mal sein Pokemon da hinschleppen muss?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Wie viele Werte auf 31? 5 wären noch plausibel.
> Sonst ist das Vieh ercheatet.
> gRU?; cAPS



Nur weil ein Pokemon alle 6 EVs auf 31 hat ist das alles andere als ein Beweis dafür das es gecheatet ist, da man auch durch völlig legale Zucht Pokemon mit 6 31er EVs züchten kann.
5 EVs bekommt man ja vergleichsweise schnell und leicht, da man halt bis zu 5 EVs sicher auf ein Pokemon gezüchtet bekommt.
Wenn man dann 2 Pokemon mit 5 EVs auf 31 zur Zucht benutzt, die damit alle Werte abedecken sind auch Pokemon mit 6 EVs legal absolut machbar.

Ein shiny Quajutsu mit 6er 31er EVs über Wundertausch wäre aber in der tat schon ungwöhnlich, selbst ohne perfekte EVs ist ein shiny schon ehr ungewöhnlich, sowas würde wohl keiner der bei Verstand ist tauschen, wen er es durch normales züchten bekommen hätte, da die Chance auf so eine Kombination schon echt gering ist.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. Juni 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Pokemon alle 6 EVs auf 31 hat ist das alles andere als ein Beweis dafür das es gecheatet ist, da man auch durch völlig legale Zucht Pokemon mit 6 31er EVs züchten kann.
> 5 EVs bekommt man ja vergleichsweise schnell und leicht, da man halt bis zu 5 EVs sicher auf ein Pokemon gezüchtet bekommt.
> Wenn man dann 2 Pokemon mit 5 EVs auf 31 zur Zucht benutzt, die damit alle Werte abedecken sind auch Pokemon mit 6 EVs legal absolut machbar.
> 
> Ein shiny Quajutsu mit 6er 31er EVs über Wundertausch wäre aber in der tat schon ungwöhnlich, selbst ohne perfekte EVs ist ein shiny schon ehr ungewöhnlich, sowas würde wohl keiner der bei Verstand ist tauschen, wen er es durch normales züchten bekommen hätte, da die Chance auf so eine Kombination schon echt gering ist.


Dass 31 EV auf allen Werten erreichbar sind, ist mir bewusst. Es geht mir um die Kombination aus Shiny UND alle DVs auf 31. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für überhaupt mal ein Shiny ist schon winzig, wenn man es züchtet. Und dann auch noch diese Chance /32? Also im Klartext: wenn ich ein Shiny erzüchte, habe ich eine Chance von 3,125%, dass es alle Werte auf 31 hat. Zusätzlich braucht man noch die versteckte Fähigkeit, ohne die ist es nutzlos (und auch wenn das nicht geschrieben wurde, kann man bei dem Vieh guten Willens davon ausgehen, dass es die hat^^) und damit wären wir dann bei ca. 2,19% - wenn das Pokémon Shiny ist, wohlgemerkt.
Wenn der Typ, der das erzüchtet hat, kein kompletter Glückpilz ist, kann man bei so einer Chance mit gutem Gewissen davon ausgehen, dass im Voraus einige Shinys mit "nur" 5 Werten auf 31 rauskamen. Und das eine, bei dem das passt, tauscht man weg? Ne, beim besten Willen nicht. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kann man das nur da sehen und nicht "portable" egal wo man ist?
> Ich verstehe das mit den EV`s eh nicht, ist das so kompliziert das man jedes mal sein Pokemon da hinschleppen muss?



Das könnte dir auch helfen:
Rechner: DVs und Kraftreserve ~ Pokemon Inside
aber ich glaube nicht, dass das die Antwort ist, die du wolltest  
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2016)

Versteckte Fähigkeit? Was ist das nun wieder  
Woran erkenn ich das?  

Und kommt man an die Gamestop-Codes eigentlich auch anders ran? 
Bei uns ist weit und breit keine Filiale. 
Hätte ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust wie so ein Nerd da nach einem Pokemon-Code zu fragen, das kommt mit 25 irgendwie doof


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. Juni 2016)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht, nur mit 23 halt  einen großen Unterschied macht das auch wieder nicht^^
Hat es die Fähigkeit "Wandlungskunst"? Wenn ja, dann hat es die versteckte Fähigkeit.
Kannst du beispielsweise im pokewiki nachlesen.
Quajutsu – PokeWiki
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2016)

Dein Link führt ins Leere ^^

Und ja es hat Wandlungskunst  

Und es wurde am 20.08.2014 geboren :b

Und aus irgendnem Grund wurden da Markierungen gesetzt (5 von 6), wofür sind die eigentlich da? 
Die sind mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dein Link führt ins Leere ^^
> 
> Und ja es hat Wandlungskunst
> 
> ...



Wow... irgendwie hat es meinen Link zerlegt. So wollte ich das eigentlich nicht schreiben...
Hab den Link schnell korrigiert.
Die Markierungen werden häufig von Leuten gesetzt, die Pokémon züchten. Ein Pokémon hat 6 DV-Werte und wie es "der Zufall" will, gibt es auch genau 6 Markierungen.
Wenn du ein Pokémon getauscht bekommst und es hat diese Markierungen, heißt das in der Regel, dass die markierten Werte auf 31 liegen, also maximal sind. Und zwar in folgender Reihenfolge:
KP, Angriff, Verteidigung, Spezialangriff, Spezialverteidigung, Initiative.
Dein Quajutsu hat wahrscheinlich eine überall eine Markierung, außer beim zweiten oder beim vierten Wert, oder?
Weiterführende Infos zu den DV:
Determinant Values – PokeWiki
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juni 2016)

Ne hat es 5 Markierungen, wo kann ich dir grad nicht sagen (ich gucke später mal nach).


----------



## BreaKing (7. Juli 2016)

Pokémon GO ist seit gestern da, hab es mir direkt mal für mein S6 Edge geladen. Ist schon cool gemacht. Heute morgen vor meiner Haustür ein Taubsi gefangen und im Auto von meiner Freundin ein Evoli 
Mein Starter (Schiggy) habe ich bei mir im Wohnzimmer gefangen.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Juli 2016)

Bei mir ist app im playstore noch nicht verfügbar


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Juli 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Pokémon GO ist seit gestern da, hab es mir direkt mal für mein S6 Edge geladen. Ist schon cool gemacht. Heute morgen vor meiner Haustür ein Taubsi gefangen und im Auto von meiner Freundin ein Evoli
> Mein Starter (Schiggy) habe ich bei mir im Wohnzimmer gefangen.



Lass mal hören, wie es mit der Langzeitmotivation aussieht


----------



## kero81 (7. Juli 2016)

Hab die App jetzt auch.  Ist ja schon iwie ein Mix aus Zocken und Geo Caching. Find ich ganz Cool. 
Wie werden eigentlich die Pokemon "gespawned"?! Ist das Random oder vorgegeben?! Also, können die quasi auch mitten im Wald oder so spawnen? Hab mein Handy beim Biken ja eh immer dabei, von daher...


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Pokémon GO ist seit gestern da, hab es mir direkt mal für mein S6 Edge geladen. Ist schon cool gemacht. Heute morgen vor meiner Haustür ein Taubsi gefangen und im Auto von meiner Freundin ein Evoli
> Mein Starter (Schiggy) habe ich bei mir im Wohnzimmer gefangen.



Ein Freund von mir hat ein Zubat am WC gefangen^^ 

Bei mir ist ein Hornliu unter dem Schreibtisch gesessen.


----------



## BreaKing (8. Juli 2016)

Man hat auch schon von Traumatos auf Toiletten sitzend gehört  Heute morgen vor der Arbeit noch in der Hofeinfahrt ein Zubat geschnappt, war gar nicht so leicht irgendwie. 5 Versuche hat es glaube ich gebraucht, wenn ich heute in der Heimat bin muss ich mal zum Rathaus. Dort befindet sich ein Pokestop. 

Glaube die Pokemon spawnen random, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Laut mehreren Internetseiten soll der Deutschland Release Ende dieser Woche anstehen. Tja, heute ist Freitag. Bin mal gespannt, ob da noch was im Laufe des Tages kommt.


----------



## Seet (8. Juli 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hab die App jetzt auch.  Ist ja schon iwie ein Mix aus Zocken und Geo Caching. Find ich ganz Cool.
> Wie werden eigentlich die Pokemon "gespawned"?! Ist das Random oder vorgegeben?! Also, können die quasi auch mitten im Wald oder so spawnen? Hab mein Handy beim Biken ja eh immer dabei, von daher...



Random, bleiben dann aber einige Zeit an Ort und stelle. Sieht man wenn man die Duftbombe zündet.
Grob sind Regionen zugeordnet, bei mir auf Arbeit habe ich sicher 4-5 Traumatos gefangen, ein Kumpel ca. 4 km entfernt hat noch keins vor der Nase gehabt.

Generell: Man kann speziell nach Pokemon in der nähe suchen. Unten rechts in der Leiste das entsprechende Pokemon auswählen das in der nähe ist.
Wenn du dich dann in die richtige Richtung bewegst blinkt das Symbol. Je näher du kommst um so weniger Fussspuren erscheinen, wenn keine mehr zu sehen sind spawnt das Pokemon in deiner nähe.



BreaKing schrieb:


> Heute morgen vor der Arbeit noch in der  Hofeinfahrt ein Zubat geschnappt, war gar nicht so leicht irgendwie. 5  Versuche hat es glaube ich gebraucht, wenn ich heute in der Heimat bin  muss ich mal zum Rathaus.


Ja Zubat ist nervig aber viel schlimmer war bei mir heute Nebulak. Der erschreckt einen zwischendurch, wodurch man eine Zeit lang keine Pokeball werfen kann. Bei mir hatte er so eine harte Frequenz das ich min. 2 Minuten garkeinen werfen konnte. Habe das Spiel beendet und beim neustart war er noch da, habe ihn dann zum glück mit dem ersten Ball und bevor er mich erschrecken konnte gefangen 
Hatte auch schon Pokemon die einem den Pokeball aus der Hand schlagen.


Ich habe mal ne Frage an die, die schon Kämpfe gemacht haben:
Wenn man sich seine gefangen Pokemon ansieht, sieht man hinter den Attacken eine Punktzahl stehen. Was bedeuten die?
Ist das die stärke der Attacke oder die Punkte die man zum aktiveren dieser braucht?

Edit: Meine Frage wurde gerade bei Reddit beantwortet. Stärke der Attacke ist es.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2016)

Hab mir heute ein Golbat gefangen. Und gefühlt 10 Hornlius^^ 
Aber das Tracking läuft halt noch mehr schlecht als recht. Hab heute locker5 km zu Fuß zurückgelegt, aber laut Ei bin ich bei 3,8 km.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Juli 2016)

Eier brütet man jetzt auch "in Echt" aus?   
Okay, das ist wirklich verdammt witzig.
Dann kann man auch endlich stilecht um die nächstbeste Pension radeln. So gehört sich das 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Eier brütet man jetzt auch "in Echt" aus?
> Okay, das ist wirklich verdammt witzig.
> Dann kann man auch endlich stilecht um die nächstbeste Pension radeln. So gehört sich das
> gRU?; cAPS


Es gibt aber ein Geschwindigkeitslimit, liegt anscheinend irgendwo bei 20 km/h.


----------



## CRYztal312 (10. Juli 2016)

Auf was für Smartphones zockt ihr denn so? 
Ich frage, weil mit meinem moto g2 hab ich doch arge Probleme. Ständig hängt sich das Teil auf. 
Ich vermute mal das da die 1gb ram zuwenig sind.


----------



## Lg3 (10. Juli 2016)

Ich warte lieber bis  Pokemon GO  offiziell in Deutschland erscheint


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juli 2016)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Ich warte lieber bis  Pokemon GO  offiziell in Deutschland erscheint


Und warum? Darauf kannst du noch lange warten.

Das Spiel funktioniert großteils, außer ab 19-20 Uhr, dann stehen nämlich die Amis auf und man kommt nicht mehr auf die Server.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber ein Geschwindigkeitslimit, liegt anscheinend irgendwo bei 20 km/h.



Hmm... 30 hätte man schon machen können. 
Aber das hätte schon was. Viele Pokémon Go-Spieler versammeln, alle als Ash verkleiden und anschließend um eine Pension radeln  
Die Reaktionen müssten hervorragend sein: 95% der Leute verstehen es nicht und 5% lachen sich kaputt 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## RotariCatfish (11. Juli 2016)

Ich finde das auch ganz spaßig  War gestern tatsächlich seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder einfach 2 Stunden spazieren, nur um ein paar Pokemon zu schnappen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mich noch nicht so sehr damit beschäftigt, da ich auf den offiziellen Release warte um stabile Server zu haben, daher frage ich mal: Kennt hier wer nützliche Links für Pokemon GO (Global Offensive?)  und will wer einen kleinen Absatz dazu für den Startpost verfassen?


----------



## Seet (11. Juli 2016)

Deutschland-Release wurde übrigens verschoben, da die server überlastet sind 

Alle meine infos hole ich mir eigentlich hier her:
Pokemon GO's Largest Grassroots Network: The Silph Road
Pokemon GO - Discover Pokemon in the Real World!


----------



## Kinguin (11. Juli 2016)

Also um ehrlich zu sein bin gar kein Fan von diesen App Games, und auch ich war kritisch was Pokemon Go betrifft, aber es ist schon eine witzige Idee von Nintendo bzw den Entwicklern. Man hockt eben nicht mehr Zuhause, sondern setzt sich auch mal in Bewegung. Klar mit Leistungssport ist das nicht gleichzusetzen, aber trotzdem eine nette Sache. Packt VR beiseite, AR ist die Zukunft.  
Natürlich gibt es auch so einige "Unfälle" mit Pokemon Go, aber für die Unaufmerksamkeit einiger Menschen kann das Spiel ja nichts. Bin gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt, und ob das nicht nur ein vorübergehender Hype ist. ^^



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Hmm... 30 hätte man schon machen können.
> Aber das hätte schon was. Viele Pokémon Go-Spieler versammeln, alle als Ash verkleiden und anschließend um eine Pension radeln
> Die Reaktionen müssten hervorragend sein: 95% der Leute verstehen es nicht und 5% lachen sich kaputt
> gRU?; cAPS



Das wäre echt genial.  Und seien wir mal ehrlich, wer von uns wollte nicht mal als kleines Kind Pokemon Trainer werden und durch die Welt ziehen?


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2016)

Also mir hat das Spiel schon was gebracht. Ich bin durch Straßen und Gassen gegangen wo ich noch nie zuvor war


----------



## Nulpe (11. Juli 2016)

Hat eigentlich jemand nen Glumanda in freier Wildbahn gesehen bzw. gefangen? ^^


----------



## Lg3 (11. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und warum? Darauf kannst du noch lange warten.
> 
> Das Spiel funktioniert großteils, außer ab 19-20 Uhr, dann stehen nämlich die Amis auf und man kommt nicht mehr auf die Server.



Erstmal die ganzen Gerüchte über Trojaner in APK's und dazu noch das Gerücht das man eventuell gebannt wird. Außerdem bin ich überzeugt das wir diese Woche mit Pokemon GO in DE rechnen können


----------



## Kinguin (11. Juli 2016)

Nulpe schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand nen Glumanda in freier Wildbahn gesehen bzw. gefangen? ^^



Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das ist aktuell nicht möglich. Also du kannst keins der Starter so antreffen, aber wie gesagt 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht. 
Würde ich auch selbst etwas schade finden, sollte dies stimmen. Die Kantoregion ist die einzige Generation, wo mir wirklich alle 3 Starter + Entwicklungen (Nostalgie wohl auch) gefallen haben. Hätte also gerne alle 3 im Team und nicht nur 1 davon. ^^

Edit: @ Leob 
ok danke dann korrigiere ich mich. Vergesst, was hier stand. ^^ Ich kenne aus meinem Kreis niemanden, der einen Starter fangen konnte und dachte, das ist wie in den Hauptspielen geregelt bzw sie sind nur unfassbar selten zu Fangen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das ist aktuell nicht möglich. Also du kannst keins der Starter so antreffen, aber wie gesagt 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht.
> Würde ich auch selbst etwas schade finden, sollte dies stimmen. Die Kantoregion ist die einzige Generation, wo mir wirklich alle 3 Starter + Entwicklungen (Nostalgie wohl auch) gefallen haben. Hätte also gerne alle 3 im Team und nicht nur 1 davon. ^^



Ein Freund von mir hat 3 Schiggys in seinem Wohnzimmer gefangen. 
Man kann die Starter sehr wohl antreffen sonst könnte kan maximal 3 Upgrades machen.


----------



## BreaKing (12. Juli 2016)

Habe mich am  Anfang für Schiggy entschieden und mittlerweile auch schon eines in der Stadt gefangen, welches deutlich stärker als meines ist. Dazu habe ich Glumanda in der Nähe unseres Bahnhofs fangen können, vor einer Bushaltestelle. Mir fehlt jetzt lediglich noch Bisasam. Es gibt auch durch ein Easter Egg die Möglichkeit sich am Anfang für Pikachu zu entscheiden.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Habe mich am  Anfang für Schiggy entschieden und mittlerweile auch schon eines in der Stadt gefangen, welches deutlich stärker als meines ist. Dazu habe ich Glumanda in der Nähe unseres Bahnhofs fangen können, vor einer Bushaltestelle. Mir fehlt jetzt lediglich noch Bisasam. Es gibt auch durch ein Easter Egg die Möglichkeit sich am Anfang für Pikachu zu entscheiden.



Nicht immer nach CP gehen  Schau dir auch die Attacken an. 
Hab mittlerweile genug Candys für Hornliu --> Bibor und ein Tauboss hab ich auch schon durch die ganzen Taubsis xD 

Gestern hab ich schon ein Dragonir und ein Fukano in meiner Nähe gehabt, beide sind aber leider nicht aufgetaucht.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Juli 2016)

Dratini, Fukano oder auch ein Abra wäre echt ziemlich cool. Stattdessen krieg ich nur so ein Mist wie Pikachu oder Hornli ...... -.- Na gut bin noch nicht so lange dabei klar, aber ein Kumpel von mir hat schnell ein Nebulak bekommen. 

Kann man eigentlich auch Lapras oder Fossilpokemon wie Aerodactyl fangen? ^^


----------



## BreaKing (12. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nicht immer nach CP gehen  Schau dir auch die Attacken an.



Naja die WP bzw. CP sind dem hier nach schon der entscheidende Faktor:



> Quelle: pokefans.net
> 
> WP werden für die Kämpfe in Arenen wichtig. Je größer der WP-Wert deines Pokémons im Gegensatz zum gegnerischen WP-Wert ist, desto mehr Schaden richtet dein Pokémon an.
> 
> ...



Pokemon wie Lapras oder Aerodactyl können in Eiern enthalten sein, die eine zurückgelegte Distanz von 10 km erfordern. Hier eine Übersicht dazu:

Ei-Distanzen in Pokemon GO


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2016)

Ja aber wenn dein Pokemon schwache Attacken hat bringen dir die CP auch wenig. Mit dem. Staub kann man diese ja erhöhen.


----------



## BreaKing (12. Juli 2016)

Schade, dass sich die Attacken nicht selber beeinflussen lassen. Diese ändern sich aber bei Entwicklung des Pokemon, so viel ich weiß.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich die Attacken nicht selber beeinflussen lassen. Diese ändern sich aber bei Entwicklung des Pokemon, so viel ich weiß.


Ist Glückssache. 
Das mit den Attacken finde ich in Ordnung. So kann man halt nicht stur nach CP gehen. 

1,5 Std herumlatschen, Ergebnis:
2 Lvl Ups, bin somit auf Level 12
3 ausgebrütete Eier: Raupy, Rattfratz und Hornliu (yay) 
2 Fukanos, 1 Ponita, 1 Krabby, 1 Rettan (eine reale Kreuzotter^^), haufenweise Taubsi, Hornliu, Zubat und Raupy, und leider Gottes ist mir ein Dratini entkommen


----------



## BreaKing (12. Juli 2016)

Ich denke ich mach mich heute Abend nach dem Essen auch noch mal für ein oder zwei Stunden raus, ideal zum abschalten nach dem Büro  Glückwunsch zu Ponita und Fukano, die beiden fehlen mir auch noch.

Die drei ausgebrüteten Eier sind natürlich bitter  Da hatte ich bis jetzt ein Jurob, ein Rattfratz und ein Muschas.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Juli 2016)

Ich könnte Heulen.

Mein Handy bekommt erst September Oktober das Update auf Android 4.4
:cry:

Hab so Lust auf das Game


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich könnte Heulen.
> 
> Mein Handy bekommt erst September Oktober das Update auf Android 4.4
> :cry:
> ...


Eh schon 4.4 xD


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich könnte Heulen.
> 
> Mein Handy bekommt erst September Oktober das Update auf Android 4.4
> :cry:
> ...



Echt jetzt? Du bekommst wirklich jetzt erst ein Update auf 4.4? 
Was für ein Gerät von welchen Hersteller hast du den das du da so ewig auf eine inzwischen schon wieder absolut veraltete Version warten musst?

Da kann ich mich ja echt glücklich schätzen. Mein Samsung Galaxy Note 4 hat schon sein Update auf Android 6.0.1 bekommen.


----------



## Hardwell (12. Juli 2016)

Wollte das Spiel auch mal ausprobieren aber bei mir findet die App einfach kein GPS Signal 

Keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann Berechtigungen habe ich alle erteilt und bei Runtastic funktioniert das GPS auch einwandfrei.


----------



## Anticrist (12. Juli 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch Lapras oder Fossilpokemon wie Aerodactyl fangen? ^^



Ein Aerodactyl bewacht eine Arena vor dem Haus, also Ja,
Wenn Lapras der kleine knuffige mit der Keule ist, dann auch ja, den hab ich heute aus einem 5KM Ei bekommen


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wenn Lapras der kleine knuffige mit der Keule ist, dann auch ja, den hab ich heute aus einem 5KM Ei bekommen



Nein was du meinst ist ein Tragoso, oder ggf. die Weiterentwicklung Knogga.
Er meint Lapras ein Wasser-Pokemon, das hier:

Lapras – PokeWiki


----------



## Anticrist (12. Juli 2016)

Auch den kann man fangen, den hab ich heute auf einer Seltenheitsliste unter dem Punkt "extrem extrem extrem selten" gesehen


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2016)

Sollte man so fangen können. 

Meine letzten 2 5km Eier: Knofensa und Nidoran(m). Toll^^ 
Dafür ein 654 Golbat gefangen. 

Und ne Halterung fürs Rad ist auch bestellt. Bis 15km/h zählt es die Strecke ohne weiteres mit. 

Ein paar Fragen:
Wie macht ihr die Entwicklungen? Nur bei Pokemon mit hohen CP? Ein Kollege hat ein 320er Evoli nämlich zu einem 810er Flamara weiter entwickelt. 

Und wie nutzt ihr den Stardust? Nur für ein Pokemon oder eher ausgeglichen? 

Ich hab derzeit die Viecher: 
Golbat 704, Golbat 650, Tauboss 630, Tauboss 550, Nidorino 480 und Bibor 450.


----------



## Anticrist (12. Juli 2016)

Ich entwickle zur Zeit nur die kleinen nutzlosen Pokemon a la Ratte und Vogel, nachdem ich ein Glücksei benutzt habe.
Kostet nur 12 Bonbons und die Viecher laufen bei mir in der Gegen an jeder Straßenecke rum.
Habe heute mit einem Glücksei in 10 Minuten 3 LvL (von 9 auf 12) geschafft... 2 Eier ausgebrütet, Vögel und Ratten entwickelt und ne Arena niedergekämpft

Stardust spare ich komplett für später, wenn man dann mal sinnvolle Pokemon findet


----------



## Kinguin (12. Juli 2016)

Gut Lapras und Ähnliches wird wohl recht selten sein. ^^ Aber danke für die Infos , hab heute ein Nidoran und dann auch noch männlich (mag Nidoqueen nicht) gefangen.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Gut Lapras und Ähnliches wird wohl recht selten sein. ^^ Aber danke für die Infos , hab heute ein Nidoran und dann auch noch männlich (mag Nidoqueen nicht) gefangen.


Du brauchst 100 Candys für Nidoking/queen, sprich 25 Nidoran m/f, das dauert^^


----------



## Kinguin (12. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du brauchst 100 Candys für Nidoking/queen, sprich 25 Nidoran m/f, das dauert^^



Apropo Entwicklungen, wie ist das eigentlich wenn ein Pokemon mehrere hat? Bekanntes Beispiel Evoli, in was entwickelt es sich? Ist das Ganze dann zufällig? 
Steine, Tausch und andere Entwicklungsbedingungen gibt es hier ja nicht.


----------



## Gripschi (13. Juli 2016)

Klingt echt interessant alles.


Mein Handy ist ein Fairphone 1, da gab es Probleme mit dem Third Party Zeugs zwecks Code dadurch verzögerte sich alles.

Aber nen neues Handy brauch ich nicht . Zumal ich es ja irwan spielen kann.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Apropo Entwicklungen, wie ist das eigentlich wenn ein Pokemon mehrere hat? Bekanntes Beispiel Evoli, in was entwickelt es sich? Ist das Ganze dann zufällig?
> Steine, Tausch und andere Entwicklungsbedingungen gibt es hier ja nicht.


Ich tippe auf Zufall. 
Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht es hängt vom Team ab, aber da 2 rote Arenen von Blitza bzw Aquana gehalten werden, bleibt es wohl der Zufall.


----------



## Lg3 (13. Juli 2016)

Es ist soweit Pokemon GO ist heute in Deutschland erschienen!


----------



## Schallrich (13. Juli 2016)

Im ernst?

Edit: Ich lade es grad runter 
--> Iphone


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2016)

Bei mir steht im google playstore dieses spiel is in ihrem land nicht verfügbar?! Habt ihr die apk deinstalliert und neu runter geladen?!


----------



## O815Gamer (13. Juli 2016)

Habe heute in den Playstore geschaut, da stand das es bereits installiert ist.(Hatte mir die apk vorgestern mal geladen). Habe es deinstalliert und neu aus'm Playstore gelasen, läuft


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. Juli 2016)

O815Gamer schrieb:


> Habe heute in den Playstore geschaut, da stand das es bereits installiert ist.(Hatte mir die apk vorgestern mal geladen). Habe es deinstalliert und neu aus'm Playstore gelasen, läuft



Konnte der Speicherstand über den Acc der apk dann einfach mit Playstore weiterverwendet werden?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juli 2016)

Klar, ist ja im Google-Acc gespeichert.


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2016)

So, bei mir isses jetzt auch im playstore verfügbar. Wie iseht das aus wenn man sich nen Trainer Acc macht? Kann man diesen Acc dann mit dem Google Acc verknüpfen um seinen Fortschritt zu behalten?!


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Juli 2016)

Kurze Frage, man findet im Internet bisher wenig genaue Infos und vielleicht kennt sich hier einer schon besser aus: was passiert genau mit den Pokemon, die bei Kämpfen draufgehen? Muss man die zwangsläufig wiederbeleben/heilen oder werden die irgendwann automatisch wieder hergestellt? Ansonsten wäre es ja sinnlos, die Items bei den schlechten Pokemon, die man so auf niedrigen Leveln fängt, schon zu verwenden. Sollte man dann einfach die betreffenden Pokemon an den Prof schicken um wenigstens das Bonbon zu bekommen?


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2016)

die musste mit nem item ggf wiederbeleben und mit nem trank die hp wieder auffüllen.  Die Pokemon mit niedrigem Level schicke ich immer zum Prof, die braucht man nicht. Jedoch brauch man die Bonbons die man dafür bekommt. Ob die Automatisch wieder geheilt werden kann ich nicht sagen, hoffe aber nicht. Items bekommt man in einer Stadt (bei mir zumindest) massig. 1 Std. durch die Stadt und mein Beutel is voller Items.


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Juli 2016)

Items habe ich zwar auch einige, aber ich habe auch von den jeweiligen Pokemon mit zweistelligen WP-Werten genug. Bin ja erst am Anfang, und da findet man ja nur Kroppzeug.

Werden dann alle zu Bonbons...


----------



## Lg3 (13. Juli 2016)

Geht bei noch jemanden eigentlich der AR modus nicht? Sagt bei mir immer "Wir können die orientierung deines handys nicht ermitteln".


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2016)

Bei mir geht alles. Jetzt will ich nur mehr die App für Österreich haben. 

Heute wurde eine Gruppe von uns, angelockt durch ein Lockmodul, von einer Frau angesprochen ob wir Pokemon Go spielen. Sie hat schon überall davon gelesen aber noch nie jemanden gesehen xD 

Und ein armer Kerl hatte heute ein Gengar gesehen, aber irgendwie ging seine Figur nie zum Standort im Innenhof eines Krankenhauses xD


----------



## DerMega (14. Juli 2016)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Geht bei noch jemanden eigentlich der AR modus nicht? Sagt bei mir immer "Wir können die orientierung deines handys nicht ermitteln".



Das wird, wie bei mir, daran liegen, dass dein Phone kein eingebautes Gyroskop hat. Ist ziemlich ärgerlich aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Seet (14. Juli 2016)

DerMega schrieb:


> Lg3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Geht bei noch jemanden eigentlich der AR modus nicht?  Sagt bei mir immer "Wir können die orientierung deines handys nicht  ermitteln".
> ...



Denke auch dass das der Grund sein wird.
Ärgerlich finde ich es aber nicht. Wenn man AR ausschaltet hat man den Vorteil das sich das Pokemon nicht bewegt und immer in der Mitte des Bildschirms bleiben beim fangen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (14. Juli 2016)

Auf welcher Version läuft den bei euch die App?

Bin noch mit der apk unterwegs (Österreich) und habe version 0.29.0. K.A. ob man die Version mit der offiziellen vergleichen kann.


----------



## Seet (14. Juli 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Auf welcher Version läuft den bei euch die App?
> 
> Bin noch mit der apk unterwegs (Österreich) und habe version 0.29.0. K.A. ob man die Version mit der offiziellen vergleichen kann.



0.29.2 ist die aktuelle im Playstore.
Als ich neu installiert habe, hat er auch eine Aktualisierung angeboten.


----------



## BreaKing (14. Juli 2016)

Weiß jemand von euch schon genaueres zu Pokemon Go Plus? Im Nintendo Shop steht immer noch "Es tut uns leid, aber der gewählte Artikel ist zurzeit leider nicht vorrätig." Bei ebay werden bereits welche zur Vorbestellung angeboten, allerdings preislich weit über den 39,99 Euro. 

Ich habe auch mal heute Morgen GameStop angeschrieben, ab wann sie Go Plus anbieten bzw. ob sie das Gadget überhaupt anbieten. Eine Antwort steht bis jetzt noch aus. Ich denke bei dem derzeitigen Hype und den Berichten aus den USA, werden die Dinger weggehen wie warme Semmel.


----------



## Schallrich (14. Juli 2016)

Ich denke auch das sich die Dinger wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen.
Dann hat man dazu noch BT an und der Akku macht noch schneller die Grätsche.


----------



## Gripschi (14. Juli 2016)

Grad über Pokémon Go nen Bericht auf N24 gewesen.

Aiai das muss bzw ist so etwas Böses.

Bester Satz: Pokémon war Anfangs ein Karten Spiel bis dann die Gameboy Version für Couchpotatos kam.


----------



## BreaKing (14. Juli 2016)

So GameStop hat mir eine Antwort zukommen lassen, wenn auch nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend  



> Hallo Alex,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Also weiter abwarten.


----------



## Rasha (14. Juli 2016)

Wie sie alle aus ihren Löchern kommen...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juli 2016)

Mittlerweile habe ich Pokemon GO heruntergeladen und da ist neben dem mäßigen Spaßerlebnis doch ein Faktor, der mir extrem negativ auffällt: Die Pokestops sind und Pokemon sind ja wirklich überall ohne Sinn und Verstand platziert. Ich bitte euch: Auf Friedhöfen und in religiösen Andachtsorten? 
Für mich ein NoGo!


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2016)

Nein, die wurden sind ohne Sinn und Verstand platziert, sondern bei architektonisch interessanten Dingen, oder bei religiösen Dingen wie einer Kirche. Die Pokestops sind Portale aus Ingress, und die wurden damals von den Usern an Niantic geschickt.


----------



## Anticrist (14. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist dein Lapras, sitzt bei mir um die Ecke in einer Arena


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juli 2016)

Naja, ich bezweifle, dass Orte, die sonst 0 touristische Attraktion waren, sondern ausschließlich zum Gedenken genutzt wurden, wie zum Beispiel der lokale Dorffriedhof oder eine Kirche tatsächlich sooo interessant sind. Imo stören dort die Smombies massiv. 

Auch ein netter Link zum Thema:
Keine Monstersuche auf **-Gelande: Auschwitz verwahrt sich gegen Pokemons - n-tv.de

Edit: Ich hab grad mal nachgezählt: es sind in meiner Nähe 10(!) Pokestops, die in etwa alle mit "schöner Grabstein" auf einem Friedhof platziert worden sind.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Juli 2016)

Lapras braucht dringend eine Mega Evo bzw irgendeine Weiterentwicklung. 
Ansonsten hab ich jetzt paar Stunden mit Pokemon Go hinter mir und muss sagen, der Spaß bzw die Motivation verfliegt recht schnell. Es ist nett keine Frage aber mehr auch nicht imo. Mir ist bewusst, dass Go nicht den selben Umfang wie Editionen auf dem 3DS bieten kann und will, aber in mir drängt sich unweigerlich der Vergleich damit auf. Ist wohl so  nichts für mich, war einfach genervt irgendwann.

Imo zeigt aber Pokemon Go wie interessant doch das gesamte AR Konzept ist. Überzeugt mich jedenfalls schon weit mehr als VR (auch getestet) , was aber auch nicht sonderlich schwer ist. ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juli 2016)

Also so schlimm ist Lapras nicht, jedenfalls nicht im VGC (wenn man mal die Primal-Weather Season weglässt).
Mit Gefriertrockner und Hydropumpe kannst du alles (!) mindestens normal hitten und hast dennoch eine dezente Wiederstandskraft. In den letzten WMs war afaik im Master-Top-Cut immer ein Lapras-Nutzer dabei.


----------



## Lg3 (14. Juli 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich Pokemon GO heruntergeladen und da ist neben dem mäßigen Spaßerlebnis doch ein Faktor, der mir extrem negativ auffällt: Die Pokestops sind und Pokemon sind ja wirklich überall ohne Sinn und Verstand platziert. Ich bitte euch: Auf Friedhöfen und in religiösen Andachtsorten?
> Für mich ein NoGo!



Naja ohne Kirchen und Friedhöfe hätte ich so gut wie 0 Poke stops in meiner Nähe, darum bin ich eher Froh ^^ Hab in meiner Umgebung auch noch nicht mehr als 3 Pokestops gefunden.. Eine Kirche ein Friedhof und ein Kindergarten.


----------



## magicbrownie (14. Juli 2016)

Also gegen Kirchen habe ich nichts, Friedhöfe oder ähnliches find ich allerdings auch schwierig. Aber mal sehn wie sich des noch entwickelt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe hier Gedenksäulen oder ähnliches entdeckt, die ich vorher nie beachtet habe. Wenn man sich angemessen bei den Orten verhält, sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem. 
Wozu ein Denkmal wenn sichs keine Sau anguckt? 

Mieß wäre es nur, wenns in Auschwitz ein Smogon oder ähnliches zu fangen gibt


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juli 2016)

Tauchen die Pokemon eigentlicht überal gleich häufig auf, oder tauchen sie zum Beispiel an belebten Orten wo auch viele Pokestops in der Nähe sind häufiger auf?
Heute vormittag an der Uni, ist als ich über den Campus gegangen bin alle paar Meter ein neues Pokemon erschienen.
Später dann bin ich ca. 10 min eine Straße entlang gegangen, da kam dann gar keines her.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Tauchen die Pokemon eigentlicht überal gleich häufig auf, oder tauchen sie zum Beispiel an belebten Orten wo auch viele Pokestops in der Nähe sind häufiger auf?
> Heute vormittag an der Uni, ist als ich über den Campus gegangen bin alle paar Meter ein neues Pokemon erschienen.
> Später dann bin ich ca. 10 min eine Straße entlang gegangen, da kam dann gar keines her.


Ich bin 30 Minuten durch einen Wald gegangen, kein Pokemon. Als ich in der Nähe der Straße war, sind sie wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2016)

hab heute über 10km zu Fuß geschrotet und dabei über 50 Pokemon gefangen. 

Mein bestes Pokemon bisher ist ein Bibor auf 261WP und ich hatte das Glück es in einer Arena parken zu können. 
Mal sehen wie lange es dort bleibt  

Mir ist unerklärlich wie in unserem Kuhdorf schon Arenen mit Flamara 1100WP besetzt sein können. Gut sind Ferien, das heißt man hat eh keine Chance mit den Kids mitzuhalten. Aber da muss doch schon ein bisschen Geld geflossen sein


----------



## Anticrist (16. Juli 2016)

Wieso Geld geflossen? Davon werde die Viecher auch nicht stärker.
ich hab seit Release lvl 16 erreicht, 5 Glückseier genutzt, 3 davon waren für die Katz weil die Server gesponnen haben. Geht also recht schnell wenn man sich das ganze ein bisschen plant


----------



## kero81 (16. Juli 2016)

Ich hab am 7.7. angefangen und bin auch schon Lvl 16.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2016)

Ich komm nicht mehr rein, bravo die Server.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

Hmm, keine Ahnung was ihr alle an Pokemon Go so spannend findet, habs mir nach dem offiziellen Release auf Andorid mal gezogen aber schon nach 1h direkt wieder runter geworfen. Das ganze ist so unendlich simpel und flach aufgebaut das es mir nämlich nach 1h bereits zu monoton wurde und zu schade um die darin investierte Zeit war. 

Wen ich meinen Sammeltrieb nach Pokemon befriedigen will kann ich dann auch gleich eine der Editionen auf dem Nintendo Handheld spielen, hat sogar noch den Vorteil das es zum einen nicht so absolut Random ist, die Kämpfe komplexere Taktiken bieten und man Pokemon auch wirklich in Lebensräumen findet die halbwegs nachvollziehbar sind, ich meine ich bitte euch, da taucht ein Krabby mitten in der Großstadt auf, fängt man Raupys auf Parkplätzen, oder ein Onix in der U-Bahn, oder ein Ratzfrats im Wohnzimmer auf der Kautsch...
Fehlt eigentlich nur noch das Kapador auf der Autobahn... 

Auch als Antrieb um mal vor die Tür zu kommen kann es mich nicht begeistern, da hab ich ganz andere Dinge die mich dazu viel ehr bewegen können (Paintball, Fahrrad fahren, schwimmen gehen, ect.), da brauch ich kein Pokemon Go zu...

Kurz um, ich kann schlicht nichts mit Pokemon Go anfangen und spiel dann doch lieber mein Pokemon Omega Rubin weiter und die 7te Edition sobald die released wurde.
Glaube auch auf Grund des flachen Umfangs von Pokemon Go wird der Hype um das Spiel sich schnell legen, in 2-3 Monaten redet vermutlich kaum noch einer über das "Spiel".


----------



## kero81 (17. Juli 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, keine Ahnung was ihr alle an Pokemon Go so spannend findet, habs mir nach dem offiziellen Release auf Andorid mal gezogen aber schon nach 1h direkt wieder runter geworfen. Das ganze ist so unendlich simpel und flach aufgebaut das es mir nämlich nach 1h bereits zu monoton wurde und zu schade um die darin investierte Zeit war.
> 
> Wen ich meinen Sammeltrieb nach Pokemon befriedigen will kann ich dann auch gleich eine der Editionen auf dem Nintendo Handheld spielen, hat sogar noch den Vorteil das es zum einen nicht so absolut Random ist, die Kämpfe komplexere Taktiken bieten und man Pokemon auch wirklich in Lebensräumen findet die halbwegs nachvollziehbar sind, ich meine ich bitte euch, da taucht ein Krabby mitten in der Großstadt auf, fängt man Raupys auf Parkplätzen, oder ein Onix in der U-Bahn, oder ein Ratzfrats im Wohnzimmer auf der Kautsch...
> Fehlt eigentlich nur noch das Kapador auf der Autobahn...
> ...



Einfach nicht spielen wenns Dir nicht gefällt. Du hättest Dir sogar den Post hier sparen können.  Mir gefällt am besten das ich egal um welche Uhrzeit ich in die STadt gehe immer Leute treffe die auch PGO spielen. Hab seit 7.7. ne Menge korrekter LEute kennen gelernt. 

Sinn hinter dem Spiel ist ja das man von der "Kautsch" kommt...


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Du hättest Dir sogar den Post hier sparen können.



Ah ja, dachte hier gehts um den Austausch über entsprechende Spiele. Warum sollte ich also meine Meinung zu Pokemon Go nicht posten, oder weshalb mein Post überflüssiger sein als deine Posts? Hat irgendwer festgelegt das Du jetzt neuerdings bestimmst was es Wert ist hier gepostet zu werden? Ist mein Post es nicht Wert weil  ich nicht vehement für Pokemon Go schwärme und es überschwänglich lobe wie viele Leute hier denen es scheinbar gefällt? Was übrigens auch völlig in Ordnung ist, schließlich heißt nicht nur weil es mir nicht zusagt das andere keinen Spaß daran haben dürfen.

Ich habe nur geschrieben warum ich irgendwie nichts mit dem Spiel anfangen kann, den mal ehrlich, mehr als reines sammeln kommt bei dem Spiel halt kaum rum. Die Kämpfe sind alles andere als übermäßig spannend und entscheiden sich überwiegend dadurch wie stark das eigene Pokemon ist und das man vieleicht noch den richtigen Typ einsetzt...
Welche Attacken ein Pokemon das ich fange jedoch hat, welche es lernt wen es sich entwickelt, auf das alles hat man im Grunde keinen wirklichen Einfluss und / oder wird zufällig festgelegt.

Also fängt man möglichst solange bis man durch Zufall was brauchbares gefangen hat.
Das ist mir persöhnlich schlicht zu wenig Inhalt um damit meine Zeit zu verbringen, da ich da weder ein klares langfristiges Ziel noch eine Motivation für mich ausmachen kann und mir das zum nur Zeit versenken pesöhnlich schlicht nicht reicht. 



kero81 schrieb:


> Sinn hinter dem Spiel ist ja das man von der "Kautsch" kommt...



Ehrlich, wer so wenig Antrieb hat das er dafür schon ein Spiel benötigt, um mal vor die Tür zu kommen, sollte sich vieleicht mal Gedanken machen ob er nicht ganz andere Probleme als nur die mangelnde Bewegung hat.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Juli 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Also so schlimm ist Lapras nicht, jedenfalls nicht im VGC (wenn man mal die Primal-Weather Season weglässt).
> Mit Gefriertrockner und Hydropumpe kannst du alles (!) mindestens normal hitten und hast dennoch eine dezente Wiederstandskraft. In den letzten WMs war afaik im Master-Top-Cut immer ein Lapras-Nutzer dabei.



Ich wollte auch nicht sagen, dass Lapras schwach wäre. ^^Aber ich würde mich einfach freuen, wenn es etwas Aufmerksamkeit bekäme. Also lieber das, als dass das nächste Legendäre Pokemon oder sowas wie Dragoran eine Entwicklung bekommt. Wobei am besten wäre es, wenn eben die niedrigeren Tier Pokemon (zB RU) einen Boost bekämen, damit sie auch mal etwas weiter oben mit spielen können.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist mir persöhnlich schlicht zu wenig Inhalt um damit meine Zeit zu verbringen, da ich da weder ein klares langfristiges Ziel noch eine Motivation für mich ausmachen kann und mir das zum nur Zeit versenken pesöhnlich schlicht nicht reicht.
> Ehrlich, wer so wenig Antrieb hat das er dafür schon ein Spiel benötigt, um mal vor die Tür zu kommen, sollte sich vieleicht mal Gedanken machen ob er nicht ganz andere Probleme als nur die mangelnde Bewegung hat.



This  Mir geht es genauso wie dir, fand es nach paar Stunden auch ermüdend. Ja die Idee mit AR ist an sich interessant, und mir ist auch klar, dass Nintendo die vollwertigen Pokemoneditionen nicht durch Go ersetzen lassen möchte. Wahrscheinlich hofft man eher darauf, dass man dadurch die Masse da draußen heiß auf die richtigen Ableger macht.
Aber ich hab es wieder vom Handy gehauen, es ist halt wirklich die ultralight Variante von Pokemon. Auch wenn einigen sagen Fangen und Sammeln ist doch das Kernprinzip von Pokemon, das alleine motiviert mich einfach nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> This  Mir geht es genauso wie dir, fand es nach paar Stunden auch ermüdend. Ja die Idee mit AR ist an sich interessant, und mir ist auch klar, dass Nintendo die vollwertigen Pokemoneditionen nicht durch Go ersetzen lassen möchte. Wahrscheinlich hofft man eher darauf, dass man dadurch die Masse da draußen heiß auf die richtigen Ableger macht.
> Aber ich hab es wieder vom Handy gehauen, es ist halt wirklich die ultralight Variante von Pokemon. Auch wenn einigen sagen Fangen und Sammeln ist doch das Kernprinzip von Pokemon, das alleine motiviert mich einfach nicht.



Das sammeln und fangen als Kernprinzip halt als alleiniges Kernprinzip nicht ausreicht musste man ja spätestens nach der Erstauflage der zweiten Editidon selbst auf den Handhelds feststellen. Umstonst hat man die Duelltürme ja schließlich nicht mit Kristall eingeführt und haben sich die Leute über mangelnde Inhalte nach dem Sieg über die Top Vier in Rot / Blau, bzw. Silber / Gold ja nicht beschwert. 

Darum auch meine Aussage das ich denke das in 2 bis 3 Monaten vermutlich kaum noch einer über Pokemon Go reden wird. Den meisten dürfte es dann schlicht zu langweilig werden auf Dauer nur damit beschäftigt zu werden Pokemon zu fangen. 
Da fehlt dann halt die Langzeitkomponente (Team zusammen stellen, Builds erstellen: Wallbreaker, Sweeper, Supporter, usw, Duellturm / Kampfhaus besiegen, ect.) die die Leute länger an das Spiel bindet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Juli 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wieso Geld geflossen? Davon werde die Viecher auch nicht stärker.
> ich hab seit Release lvl 16 erreicht, 5 Glückseier genutzt, 3 davon waren für die Katz weil die Server gesponnen haben. Geht also recht schnell wenn man sich das ganze ein bisschen plant



Natürlich wird man mit Geld stärker.  

Ich kann dir sogar die Methode verraten, hab sie mitbekommen  

Man setzt sich zu Zweit an einen Ort wo sich 2 Pokestops berühren (sitzt also zwischen beiden) und jeder haut ein Lockmodul rein (--> 1. mal Geld ausgeben). Dann werden noch Glückseier aktiviert (2. mal Geld rausgehauen) und evtl noch dazu Rauch (3. mal Geld rausgehauen) und dann wird Pokemon gefarmt bis zum Abwinken. Umso höher das eigene lvl, desto stärker sind sie Pokemon die Spawnen. Wenn man dazu noch gleich die 100 Taubsi entwickelt die man bei der Methode fängt, levelt man noch schneller. Außerdem muss man auch im Level steigen um PowerUps nutzen zu können. 

Klar könntest du jetzt sagen, Rauch und Glückseier bekommt man auch so. Aber im Ernst, das passiert super selten. Ich sehe die jeden Tag an dem Spot sitzen mit Lockmodulen. Da fließt jeden Tag Geld. Sicherlich dazu noch die maximale Anzahl an Brutmaschienen (4. mal Geld ausgeben) gekauft, damit nebenbei noch mehr EXP und Pokemon gefarmt werden können. 

Also ja, mit Geld wird man stärker, verschafft sich Vorteile. Und das nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (17. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir heute auch das Spiel runtergeladen. Zu Beginn funktionierte es aber seit dem die Starterpokemon da waren und ich das Bisasam gefangen habe lässt sich die Figur auf der Karte einfach nicht mehr bewegen. Wie kann man die Figur denn steuern?


----------



## Hardwell (17. Juli 2016)

Indem du draußen herumläufst. Die Figur zeigt deine aktuelle Position auf der Karte an.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2016)

Also bei mir ging gestern und heute nichts, und Länder wie Japan kommen erst... 
Da hätte ich mir mehr von Niantic erwartet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Juli 2016)

Naja ganz ehrlich? 
Das Spiel spielen viel mehr Leute als erwartet. 
Selbst in unserem 15k Einwohner Dorf spielt es gefühlt jeder. 
Auch Eltern und ältere Leute, alle unterhalten sich über Pokemon und rennen mit der App rum. 
Das ist einfach nur unvorstellbar was gerade abgeht. 
Ich bin jetzt schon süchtig danach wie viele andere auch, nur leider können wir diese gerade nicht ausleben, weil die Server den Ansturm nicht mehr packen  
Aber das ist logisch und normal, wird sich hoffentlich bald stabilisieren das ganze. 
Wie geil das Game erst wird, wenn ich nicht 100x die App neustarten muss


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, gestern noch Candys und Pokemon zu sammeln. Hab aktuell locker 130 Taubsi-Candys, 150 Hornliu-Candys und haufenweise andere. Die hätte ich alle zusammen mit einem Glücksei eingesetzt um zu leveln. 
Außerdem nerven mich die blauen Arenen, aber ich will keine Golbat oder Tauboss mehr leveln. Das zahlt sich nicht aus.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (18. Juli 2016)

Kranker Käse! Pixelmonster fangen und wie Idioten durch die Pampa rennen. Wenn das 10-jährige machen, ok! Aber Erwachsene? Leute, wenn ihr sonst keinen Grund habt, durch die Natur zu laufen, dann gute Nacht Gesellschaft.
Das Game ist völlig überhyped. Mal sehen, wieviele es noch in 6 Monaten zocken. 
What´s App + Pokemon - jetzt kommt die Gesellschaft gar nicht mehr weg von dem viereckigen Scheißding. Grauenvoll....


----------



## Anticrist (18. Juli 2016)

mimimi?
Was geht es dich an womit andere ihre Zeit verbringen?
Such dir nen Job, dann hast du besseres zu tun als deinen Lebensfrust in Foren zu sabbern...


----------



## GeneralGonzo (18. Juli 2016)

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, bin in Lohn und Brot hier im Büro!
Aber du findest den Hype nicht irgendwie "seltsam", dass Erwachsene sich wie Kinder benehmen? Die Gesellschaft verblödet schon genug m.M. nach!


----------



## Anticrist (18. Juli 2016)

Ja, ist schon schrecklich wenn Menschen, aufs Handy starrend, durch die Pampa stapfen... schrecklich, das Ende der Zivilisation - mal wieder
entspann dich?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (18. Juli 2016)

Hört sich an, als wenn du auch dazu gehörst. Habe schon Unfälle erlebt, die genau deswegen passiert sind (Smartphone Glotzerei) - und in den USA bzw. Japan, wo es den Mist schon länger gibt, sind die Unfallraten gestiegen, weil die Menschen nur auf das Ding starren und dann irgendwo reinfallen, z.B. in einen Fluss etc.

Findest du nicht beunruhigend, ich weiß!


----------



## CRYztal312 (18. Juli 2016)

Hmm, natürliche Auslese


----------



## Jimiblu (18. Juli 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Hört sich an, als wenn du auch dazu gehörst. Habe schon Unfälle erlebt, die genau deswegen passiert sind (Smartphone Glotzerei) - und in den USA bzw. Japan, wo es den Mist schon länger gibt, sind die Unfallraten gestiegen, weil die Menschen nur auf das Ding starren und dann irgendwo reinfallen, z.B. in einen Fluss etc.
> 
> Findest du nicht beunruhigend, ich weiß!


Die Leute glotzen auch ohne Pokemon beim Laufen aufs Handy und verursachen Unfälle.

Zum Thema Verhalten wie Kinder: Spielen ist ein dem Menschen ureigener Trieb, alao was ganz normales. Nach deiner Logik jedoch ist Spielen mit virtuellen Welten kindisch...tja, PC und Konsolen sind ergo auch nur was für Kinder...


----------



## GeneralGonzo (18. Juli 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Die Leute glotzen auch ohne Pokemon beim Laufen aufs Handy und verursachen Unfälle.
> 
> Zum Thema Verhalten wie Kinder: Spielen ist ein dem Menschen ureigener Trieb, alao was ganz normales. Nach deiner Logik jedoch ist Spielen mit virtuellen Welten kindisch...tja, PC und Konsolen sind ergo auch nur was für Kinder...



Nein! Hier geht es um Pokemon. Das trägt dazu bei, das noch mehr Mernschen noch mehr aufs Smartphone glotzen! 
Und ich spiele auch schon mein Leben lang Computerspiele, aber Pokemon ist mir schon immer zu kindlich gewesen. Daher ist meine logik nicht, dass Spielen an sich kindisch ist, sondern das Gejage nach diesen fluffigen Monstern. Ohne Sinn und Verstand. Das sich dafür Erwachsene begeistern können, kann nur am Hype liegen, sonst müssten diese Leute ja auch rund um die Uhr den KIKA Kanal mit den ähnlich gelagerten Comicfilmchen gucken - tun sie aber nicht.
Seltsam....nennt man dann wohl Hype! Gratulation an Nintendo dafür.


----------



## Grozz (18. Juli 2016)

Also ich hab das Spiel seit Release und mein stärkstes Pokemon hat 300WP

Zum einen finde ich nur Rattfratz und Taubsis zum anderen wohne ich in nem Dorf wo selten mal genug Internet ist um Pokemon Go zu spielen. Aber in der Stadt lässt sich schon ordentlich was fangen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (18. Juli 2016)

noch Fragen?

Schwerer Unfall wegen Pokemon-Jagd › lokalo.de


----------



## magicbrownie (18. Juli 2016)

Und wie oft passier sowas dann? Sind traurige Einzelfälle, aber so funktioniert natürliche Auslese halt 
Außerdem verstehe ich nicht was an Pokemon kindisch sein soll? Soll doch jeder spielen was ihm gefällt, ich zum Beispiel mag keine MMOs,  aber beleidige ich deswegen jeden im MMO Thread, oder jeden im World of Tanks-Thread nur weil mir die Spiele nicht taugen? Lächerlich sowas abzuziehen wie du grade. Wenns einem nicht taugt einfach nicht darauf eingehen und sich um den eigenen Kram kümmern.


----------



## drebbin (18. Juli 2016)

Und am Ende beim aufwachen im Krankenbett: "I gotta catch'em all" rufen


----------



## GeneralGonzo (18. Juli 2016)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Und wie oft passier sowas dann? Sind traurige Einzelfälle, aber so funktioniert natürliche Auslese halt
> Außerdem verstehe ich nicht was an Pokemon kindisch sein soll? Soll doch jeder spielen was ihm gefällt, ich zum Beispiel mag keine MMOs,  aber beleidige ich deswegen jeden im MMO Thread, oder jeden im World of Tanks-Thread nur weil mir die Spiele nicht taugen? Lächerlich sowas abzuziehen wie du grade. Wenns einem nicht taugt einfach nicht darauf eingehen und sich um den eigenen Kram kümmern.



Schonmal hinterfragt wie doof das eigentlich ist, als erwachsener Mensch mit einem Minibildschirm durch die Gegend zu rennen und virtuelle Pixel zu jagen und sich einen Ast abfreuen, wenn man was "fängt"? 
Man, das geht alles noch in die Richtung von "Wall-E", wo die Mrenschen am Ende nur noch durch Technik am Leben gehalten werden, weil sie nix mehr alleine können. Nur noch fixiert auf Bildschirme.

Gut, lassen wir das.


----------



## kero81 (18. Juli 2016)

Also ich guck mit meinen 35 jahren auch noch zeichentrickfilme... es is schon lustig wie die hater wieder ein neues ventil für ihren frust gefunden haben.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Schonmal hinterfragt wie doof das eigentlich ist, als erwachsener Mensch mit einem Minibildschirm durch die Gegend zu rennen und virtuelle Pixel zu jagen und sich einen Ast abfreuen, wenn man was "fängt"?
> Man, das geht alles noch in die Richtung von "Wall-E", wo die Mrenschen am Ende nur noch durch Technik am Leben gehalten werden, weil sie nix mehr alleine können. Nur noch fixiert auf Bildschirme.
> 
> Gut, lassen wir das.



Was alles doof ist, soll jeder für sich beantworten, und anderen ganz einfach ihren Spaß lassen, ist das so schwer? Nur weil es dir nicht gefällt, meine Güte wie engstirnig kann man sein? 
Darf der Mensch in seiner Freizeit machen was er will, solange er dabei Spaß hat? 
Freust du dich nie bei irgendeinem Spiel wenn dir etwas gelungen ist? 

Aber du zeigst wie erwachsen du bist, nur deine Meinung zählt und wenn andere etwas machen, das dir nicht zusagt, dann ist das lächerlich, falsch oder idiotisch. Und sowas soll man ernst nehmen? Zum Glück bin ich nicht so verbohrt und kann anderen ihren Spaß gönnen, was auch immer das ist. 

Kritik am Spiel an sich, ja, aber gleich die Spieler über einen Kamm scheren, du benimmst dich ganz gleich wie diverse Politiker oder "Experten" in Sachen Videospiele, ganz gleich.


----------



## Jimiblu (18. Juli 2016)

@Gonzo: Dir gefällt etwas nicht, ergo: alle haben das genau so zu sehen. Aha 
Tolle Logik


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Juli 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> ...
> Findest du nicht beunruhigend, ich weiß!



ich finde Leute wie dich beunruhigend ...  so hat jeder seine eigene Meinung zu den Ewiggestrigen, den Wutbürgern und den Smombies


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Schonmal hinterfragt wie doof das eigentlich ist, als erwachsener Mensch mit einem Minibildschirm durch die Gegend zu rennen und virtuelle Pixel zu jagen und sich einen Ast abfreuen, wenn man was "fängt"?
> Man, das geht alles noch in die Richtung von "Wall-E", wo die Mrenschen am Ende nur noch durch Technik am Leben gehalten werden, weil sie nix mehr alleine können. Nur noch fixiert auf Bildschirme.
> 
> Gut, lassen wir das.



Ey ey Grandpa, was machst du in diesem kindischen Spiele-Forum? 
Spielen ist nur was für Kinder. 
Setzte dich bitte wieder vor die Glotze und ziehe dir bis zum abwinken Musikantenstadl rein. 

In welcher Zeit lebst du, dass du Leuten vorschreiben willst, was sie zutun haben oder gut finden dürfen? 

Ich würde mich jeder Zeit wieder in meine Kindheit versetzen wollen. Die Zeit ist einfach die beste am ganzen Leben gewesen, das wird nichts mehr toppen. Mein Gott hatten wir Spaß mit Pokemon und co. 
Und nun kommt die Zeit wieder ein wenig zurück, man hat Spaß wie damals und vor allem knüpft man auch Kontakte und lernt Leute kennen, die ebenso Spaß dran haben. Ganz genauso wie damals als Kind. 

Der schlimmste Fehler im Leben ist meiner Meinung nach "erwachsen" werden. Gebe niemals das Kind in dir auf


----------



## BreaKing (18. Juli 2016)

Klasse Beitrag Bioschnitzel 

Wie hat der Vater meines besten Kumpels mal gesagt: "Kind bleiben so lange es geht!"

Genau mit diesem Kumpel war ich letztes Wochenende von früh Abends bis in die Nacht hinein unterwegs und wir haben Pokemon gesucht.  Dabei haben wir uns gefühlt wie früher, als wir uns Nachmittags zum spielen getroffen haben. War eine tolle Zeit damals und daran erinnere ich mich gerne zurück. Wie Bioschnitzel gesagt hat, das war die schönste Zeit unseres Lebens. Eine bessere wird es nicht mehr geben, gerade wenn man bedenkt was im Moment so auf der Welt abgeht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2016)

Eben. 

Man kann ein stinknormales, langweiliges "Erwachsenen" Leben führen, oder aber man lebt mein Hobby und sein Spaß einfach aus. 
Welches Leben dann wohl das bessere war? 

Also ich wüsste für was ich mich entscheiden würde  


Außerdem ist es auch für die Kinder ein Klasse Gefühl, wenn die Eltern ebenfalls das gleiche Spiel spielen. So unterhält man sich mit dem Kind auf gleicher Ebene. Man hat viel mehr Spaß gemeinsam in der Familie. 
Und meine Eltern kennen auch Pokemon und meinten selber, das waren tolle Zeiten damals mit mir und meinen Pokemon. Sie kannte auch einige und fand es super. 
Damals hat man Fussballkarten gesammelt, heute eben Pokemon. Menschen haben schon immer etwas gesammelt, heutzutage eben Digital. 



Aber mal ehrlich, schlimm genug das ich mich in diesem Thread in dem es um Pokemon geht, auch noch rechtfertigen muss, warum ich Pokemon spiele. Manche Leute haben echt nichts zutun als anderen auf den Sack zu gehen. 
Erinnert mich immer an die alten Omas und Opas in den Blöcken, die den ganzen Tag nur drauf warten bis jemand was macht was ihnen nicht passt und dann losmeckern können. Ach die hatten bestimmt auch ne tolle Zeit als sie "erwachsen" wurden


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2016)

Er sammelt vermutlich Briefmarken^^ 

Manche sind halt engstirnig, kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2016)

Vllt hat er auch ein Pokestop direkt vor der Haustür und wird belagert, wir wissen es nicht


----------



## Hardwell (18. Juli 2016)

Wie ist es eigentlich möglich die WP eines Pokemons zu erhöhen? Durch Arenakämpfe?
Weiß nicht ob ich mein aktuelles Taubsi entwickeln soll oder warten bis ich eines mit höheren WP gefangen habe.
Letztens hätte ich fast ein Tauboga gefangen aber dann ist die App abgestürzt 

Wenn ich einen Arenakampf machen möchte kämpft mein Pokemon dann automatisch gegen das Pokemon das angezeigt wird, wenn man auf die Arena klickt oder gegen ein gleichwertiges?
Weil gegen die angezeigten Pokemon hab ich ehh keine Chance wenn ich ihre WP anschaue.


----------



## BreaKing (18. Juli 2016)

Wie oft hört man, die Jugend säße nur noch vor der Glotze oder hängt an PC und Konsole. Findet man ein Hobby welches man draußen ausübt, ist das auch wieder falsch. Klar nimmt das ganze Smartphone Ding überhand, aber das liegt doch jetzt nun wirklich nicht einzig und allein an Pokemon GO. 
Ich persönlich nutze mein Smartphone nach wie vor hauptsächlich für Telefonate, schreibe hin und wieder mal im Whats App oder schaue kurz bei Facebook rein. Aber das ich den lieben lang Tag an dem Ding hänge und es nicht mal für 5 Minuten aus den Händen legen kann, kommt bei mir nicht vor. Das will ich auch gar nicht. Selbst für Pokemon GO finde ich eigentlich relativ wenig Zeit, aber es ist eine nette Abwechslung.

Im Alter zwischen 15 und 20 war ich fast jeden Tag nach der Schule draußen und habe Basketball gespielt. Der Platz war immer gut besucht und es waren eine Menge Leute dort. Irgendwann hat sich ein älteres Ehepaar welches dort gewohnt hat, anscheinend bei der Schulleitung über den Lärm beschwert (die Körbe waren auf einem Schulhof, es gab festgelegte Uhrzeiten zu denen man nur spielen durfte, aber wir haben uns immer daran gehalten). Da dort am Wochenende auch viel Gesocks unterwegs war und dort gesoffen und hin und wieder randaliert wurde, wurden die Körbe letztendlich außerhalb der Unterrichtszeiten abgenommen. 

Da war die oft geforderte Bewegung an der frischen Luft scheinbar auch nicht mehr gewünscht, schade 

Aber so kannst du es halt niemandem recht machen.


----------



## Grozz (18. Juli 2016)

Ja so geht es mir auch^^

Mein stärkstes Pokemon, ein Tauboss hat 297WP und die Arenen in der Umgebung sind bei 1000 Aufwärts. Wie soll ich da nur ne Chance haben? o.O


----------



## Gripschi (18. Juli 2016)

Wobei bei Pokémon Go tatsächlich bei einigen etwas aussetzt.

Paar Jugendliche haben Militär Sperrgebiet betreten wo Übungen mit Scharfer Munition stattfanden.

Da wünsch ich mir wirklich Hirn.


Prinzipiell muss es jeder selbst Wissen.


----------



## BreaKing (18. Juli 2016)

Ein gesundes Maß sollte schon eingehalten werden. Ist doch beim PC oder Konsole zocken nichts anderes, wer nur noch vor der Kiste hängt und dabei Essen und Trinken vergisst, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich möglich die WP eines Pokemons zu erhöhen? Durch Arenakämpfe?



Nein, durch Power-Ups (Candy + Sternenstaub). 
Das maximale CP ist jeweils an dein Trainer-Lvl gebunden. 



Hardwell schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob ich mein aktuelles Taubsi entwickeln soll oder warten bis ich eines mit höheren WP gefangen habe.
> Letztens hätte ich fast ein Tauboga gefangen aber dann ist die App abgestürzt



Am Anfang keine Materialen verbraten für Taubsi und co. Die bringen dir später nichts, da es schwache Pokemon sind. Häufiger Anfängerfehler (habe ich auch zu spät gecheckt). 
Mit höherem Trainer-LVL bekommst du ganz automatisch auch starke Pokemon. 



Hardwell schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Arenakampf machen möchte kämpft mein Pokemon dann automatisch gegen das Pokemon das angezeigt wird, wenn man auf die Arena klickt oder gegen ein gleichwertiges?
> Weil gegen die angezeigten Pokemon hab ich ehh keine Chance wenn ich ihre WP anschaue.



Eine Arena sollte immer im Team eingenommen werden, da meherere Versuche notwendig sind um die Prestige der Arena auf 0 zu bekommen. Alle es zu versuchen ist Material-Verschwendung. 
Du kämpfst mit 6 Pokemon gegen alle Pokemon in der Arena (nacheinander). 


Hier werden viele Fragen beantwortet und man findet wertvolle Tipps um Anfängerfehler zu vermeiden:

Pokemon GO Fanseite › Tipps, Tricks, News!


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich möglich die WP eines Pokemons zu erhöhen? Durch Arenakämpfe?
> Weiß nicht ob ich mein aktuelles Taubsi entwickeln soll oder warten bis ich eines mit höheren WP gefangen habe.
> Letztens hätte ich fast ein Tauboga gefangen aber dann ist die App abgestürzt
> 
> ...


Zahlt sich nicht aus. Hab ein Golbat auf 550 CP gepusht und hab am Tag darauf eines mit 670 gefangen. Spar dir den Staub für bessere Pokemon auf


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Natürlich würde ich ein paar Pokemon durch Power ups  pushen, hab mir ein Starkes Taubsi gefangt und dann zum Taubos entwickelt. Danach noch mit 3x Power Up aufs Maximum. (WP 904)
Man sollte natürlich schauen ob man ein starkes Taubos hat von den Attacken her. (gibts z.B.: Flügelschlag mit a12 oder Stahlflügel mit a15 sowie Unterschiede bei der aufgeladenen Attacke)

Warum das Ganze? Man hat danach ein starkes Pokemon mit dem man Arenen einnehmen kann (auch allein) und dadurch Erfahrung bekommt um schneller aufzusteigen. 
Außerdem kann man mit den Arenen dann auch wieder Sternstaub und Pokemünzen vom Shop holen 

Bin selber grad lvl 15 und sitze auf ca 35k Sternstaub. Hab auch ein Bibor zum Spaß raufgepusht, ist mit WP 500 nicht so Stark aber man holt problemlos die ganzen Hypnos aus den Arenen die bei uns rumstehen


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich ein paar Pokemon durch Power ups  pushen, hab mir ein Starkes Taubsi gefangt und dann zum Taubos entwickelt. Danach noch mit 3x Power Up aufs Maximum. (WP 904)
> Man sollte natürlich schauen ob man ein starkes Taubos hat von den Attacken her. (gibts z.B.: Flügelschlag mit a12 oder Stahlflügel mit a15 sowie Unterschiede bei der aufgeladenen Attacke)
> 
> Warum das Ganze? Man hat danach ein starkes Pokemon mit dem man Arenen einnehmen kann (auch allein) und dadurch Erfahrung bekommt um schneller aufzusteigen.
> ...


Bei mir findet man in den Arenen nur 1100+ Pokemon. 
Da spare ich mir den Staub, da man die Arenen sowieso nicht halten kann.
Außerdem fängt man mit höherem Level auch stärkere Pokemon.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bei mir findet man in den Arenen nur 1100+ Pokemon.
> Da spare ich mir den Staub, da man die Arenen sowieso nicht halten kann.
> Außerdem fängt man mit höherem Level auch stärkere Pokemon.



Ja schon klar das man bei höherem Level stärkere fängt, nur will mich jetzt schon anfangen Pokemünzen zu sammeln um mir danach Rucksackupgrades zu kaufen.
Und soviel benötigen die Powerups ja auch nicht. Wenn du Pokemon mit WP500 hast schaffst du die Arena ja leicht. Halten kann sowieso keiner eine Arena, sind viel zu leicht einzunehmen 
Es geht ja nur drum das du dir den Bonus einmal alle 21h holen kannst mit sagen wir mal 3 Arenen, das reicht ja dann das man eine Arena vll 20min hält


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

Klar irgendwann kann man pushen, aber gerade Anfangs lohnt es sich null.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Ich würd mal sagen, dass man so ab 9 oder 10 ruhig pushen kann, da man da die Arenen schon leicht einnehmen kann, natürlich keine 1300+ aber darunter gehts schon


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

Macht aber kaum Sinn. 
Man hält keine Arena für so lang das man etwas bekommt und verbrät Tranke und Beleber für quasi "nichts". 

Lieber sammeln bis man richtig Austeilen kann. Mit nem Tauboss reißt man später nix mehr.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Warum sollte man nichts bekommen? Man holt es einfach ab wenn man glaubt nicht mehr Arenen zu bekommen ohne das man eine verliert


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Ja schon klar das man bei höherem Level stärkere fängt, nur will mich jetzt schon anfangen Pokemünzen zu sammeln um mir danach Rucksackupgrades zu kaufen.
> Und soviel benötigen die Powerups ja auch nicht. Wenn du Pokemon mit WP500 hast schaffst du die Arena ja leicht. Halten kann sowieso keiner eine Arena, sind viel zu leicht einzunehmen
> Es geht ja nur drum das du dir den Bonus einmal alle 21h holen kannst mit sagen wir mal 3 Arenen, das reicht ja dann das man eine Arena vll 20min hält


Doch, benötigen sie. 
Was will ich mit einer Arena die ich nicht halten kann? Bei mir wechseln die Arenen ziemlich schnell den Besitzer, außerdem sind zu viele starke Pokemon drinnen.
Arena 1: Omot 595 CP, Golbat 742 CP, Aquana 875 CP, Golbat 981 CP 
Arena 2: Aquana 719, Golbat 801, Hypno 910, Hypno 1032 
Arena 3 (28900 Prestige^^): 429 Rattikarl, 651 Tauboss, 881 Tauboss, 1132 Hypno, 1185 Hypno, 1220 Flamara

Da komme ich mit meinen Golbat und Tauboss nicht weit^^
So spare ich meinen Stardust, sammle Candys und entwickel dann mit einem Schlag die Viecher und setze davor ein Glücksei ein. Außerdem fehlen mir die Candys für die "außergewöhnlicheren" Pokemon wie Georok, Machollo, Quaputzi oder Fukano. Bei meinen Nebulak sieht es auch relativ mau aus was Candys angeht. 

Ich kenne die Leute vom sehen die die Arenen einnehmen. Sind immer zu viert oder fünft unterwegs.
Außerdem liegen 2 Arenen ziemlich nahe bei Pokestops an einer Durchzugsstraße, da fahren viele kurz auf den Parkplatz.


----------



## Grozz (19. Juli 2016)

Sagt mal Jungs wo habt ihr die guten Pokemon her? xD
Ich bin lvl 6 und mein stärkstes hat grade so 300... 
Wohne zwar auf dem Dorf aber selbst in der nächsten Stadt fängste nicht viel mehr.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs wo habt ihr die guten Pokemon her? xD
> Ich bin lvl 6 und mein stärkstes hat grade so 300...
> Wohne zwar auf dem Dorf aber selbst in der nächsten Stadt fängste nicht viel mehr.



Steig einfach noch ein paar lvl auf dann kommen die ganz von allein.

@leob12 man kann sich doch einfach die Belohnung von einer Arena holen nachdem man sie eingenommen hat.
Welches Level bist den derzeit? Die ersten beiden Arenen sollten eigentlich ziemlich einfach einzunehmen sein bei lvl9 oder 10.
z.b. für die erste Arena wäre ein Elektro Pokemon mit WP 500 oder 600 leicht ausreichend, man kämpft ja sowieso mit 6 Pokemon, braucht man zwar ein paar Heilungen aber geht...

Edit: Das mit dem Glücksei mach ich auch so, hab mich damit wie ich lvl11 erreicht habe gleich auch 13 gelevelt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

Du meinst die 10 Münzen die man bekommt? Das ist ja nix, das lohnt sich mMn null. 

Wie erhöht man die Prestige der Arena, in dem man die eigene Arena mit trainieren pusht?


----------



## Grozz (19. Juli 2016)

Leveln ist ganz schön zäh wenn am Tag nur Taubsi und Rattfratz kommt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

Wieso? 

Gerade mit diesen Pokemon levelt es sich doch super.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du meinst die 10 Münzen die man bekommt? Das ist ja nix, das lohnt sich mMn null.
> 
> Wie erhöht man die Prestige der Arena, in dem man die eigene Arena mit trainieren pusht?



Ich werd mir mit denen mal eine Rucksackerweiterung oder so kaufen.
Und es sind 500 Sternstaub und 10 Münzen pro Arena bis max 10 Arenen. Kannst auch einfach Pokemon zu deinen Teamkollegen dazustell, zählt auch 

Ja genau, geht natürlich einfacher wenn schwache Pokemon drin sind, aber umso schwerer der Kampf / das Verhältnis zwischen Wp ist umso mehr Prestigepunkte bekommt die Arena. Somit kann auch eher ein Extra Pokemon hinzugestellt werden.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du meinst die 10 Münzen die man bekommt? Das ist ja nix, das lohnt sich mMn null.
> 
> Wie erhöht man die Prestige der Arena, in dem man die eigene Arena mit trainieren pusht?


Unter anderem, aber das ist zäh und lohnt sich kaum. 
Jemand aus dem gleichen Team kann auch trainieren, erreicht man die nächste Prestige-Stufe, gibts einen zusätzlichen Platz für ein weiteres verteidigendes Pokemon aus demselben Team. Aber als Trainer kann man pro Arena nur ein eigenes Pokemon einsetzen wenn man die Arena hält.


----------



## Grozz (19. Juli 2016)

Naja ich wohne im Harz und der hat bekanntlich eine sehr starke infrastruktur (ironie aus )
Zum Beispiel bin ich mit nem Kumpel in unserem Heimatdorf rumgelaufen und wollten welche fangen. Selbst mit rauch selten mehr als 2 Pokemon. Mal von den Verbindungsproblemen abgesehen einfach viel zu wenig um schnell zu lvln 
Ich meine es ist so:

Dorf: 
"Ich spiele Pokemon seit Release und bin lvl 5 mein stärkstes pokemon hat 300WP"

Stadt:
"ich spiele Pokemon seit 2 Stunden bin lvl 18 und habe mehrere pokemon mit 1000WP" 

Das ist halt nervig


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Stadt:
> "ich spiele Pokemon seit 2 Stunden bin lvl 18 und habe mehrere pokemon mit 1000WP"



Was 2 Stunden für nur lvl 18?  Scherz

Bei uns im Ort gibts 2 Arenen und 5 Pokestops, da fängt man schon ein paar. Arbeiten tue ich in der Stadt, da geht natürlich schon einiges mehr wenn man mal zeit hat kurz reinzuschauen 

2 Arenen für kurze Zeit zu halten bzw zu unterstützen sollte sich schon ausgehen. Macht 1000 Sternstaub und 20 Münzen/Tag wenn man Zeit dafür hat.


----------



## Grozz (19. Juli 2016)

Bei uns gibt es exakt einen Pokestop im Dorf. Der ist zwar nur 200m von mir weg aber Pokemon? Fehlanzeige 

im nächsten Dorf ist dann schon ne Arena. Die werde ich mal probieren einzunehmen damit ich meine Starterpokemon entwickeln kann.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es exakt einen Pokestop im Dorf. Der ist zwar nur 200m von mir weg aber Pokemon? Fehlanzeige
> 
> im nächsten Dorf ist dann schon ne Arena. Die werde ich mal probieren einzunehmen damit ich meine Starterpokemon entwickeln kann.



Ich glaub du hast da was falsch verstanden, bei Pokemon go kann man (noch?) keine Pokemon trainieren, um eins zu verstärken oder zu entwickeln muss man mehrmals das gleiche fangen oder ausbrüten und die somit erhaltenen Bonons dazu verwenden.


----------



## Grozz (19. Juli 2016)

Ja aber wenn man eine Arena kontrolliert bekommt man alle 20 Stunden Bonbons für das Pokemon 
Da die Arena zu 100% selten besucht wird stecke ich einfach ein schwaches Pokemon rein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

Naja, bei uns werden Arenen permanent gewechselt. Das Ding ist halt, bei uns nehmen sie jeweils in Gruppen die Arenen ein. 
Also lohnt es sich bisher hier für niemanden, reine Materialverschwendung für alle  

Sind übrigens auch nur ein Kuhdorf mit 15000 Einwohner aber haben unzählige Pokestops (gibt eine Route für die man 5min braucht und gleich 6!! Pokestops mitnimmt. Und dazu ist sie auch noch eine Runde, also man kann permanent die Runde laufen und Pokestops mitnehmen. Da ist die Tasche ruckzuck voll  

Und minimum 7 Arenen, davon eine direkt ein Gymnasium. Die kann man komplett vergessen, da ändert sich jede Stunde gefühlt die Farbe


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn man eine Arena kontrolliert bekommt man alle 20 Stunden Bonbons für das Pokemon
> Da die Arena zu 100% selten besucht wird stecke ich einfach ein schwaches Pokemon rein



Man bekommt nur Münzen und Sternstaub, Bonbons nicht oder hab ich da was übersehen??

15000 Einwohner und Kuhdorf? wir sind bei 1000-1500 im Ort xD
Die Erfahrung beim Pokemon Arenen einnehmen sollte man aber auch nicht unterschätzen. bei 3 Pokemon und Prestige 6000 bekommt man ca. 750xp

Edit: Bin mal raus für heute, die fangen sich ja nicht allein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

Bekommt man eigentlich auch XP wenn man verkackt?  

Wie ist es eigentlich möglich, das mein Pokemon aus der Arena fliegt, aber das Pokemon des 1. in der Arena bleibt drin? 
Ich dachte die Pokemon fliegen nur raus wenn die Arena komplett besiegt wurde (also Prestige 0)? 
Oder sind der Prestige irgendwann so weit unten, dass nur noch ein Slot frei ist?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich auch XP wenn man verkackt?
> 
> Wie ist es eigentlich möglich, das mein Pokemon aus der Arena fliegt, aber das Pokemon des 1. in der Arena bleibt drin?
> Ich dachte die Pokemon fliegen nur raus wenn die Arena komplett besiegt wurde (also Prestige 0)?
> Oder sind der Prestige irgendwann so weit unten, dass nur noch ein Slot frei ist?



Nene deshalb sind ja auch Arenen leicht schaffbar, auch wenn du verkackst bekommst du pro besiegtem Pokemon 100xp (fürs stärkste gibts immer 150xp)
Bei jedem Kampf wird dann das Prestigelevel gesenkt und das schlechteste Pokemon fliegt raus, das wiederholt man sooft bis die Arena keine Pokemon mehr tragen kann.
Dann stellt einfach eins von deinen rein und die Arena ist automatisch wieder auf Level 2 somit kann ein Teammitglied auch gleich eins reinstellen.

Edit: grad ein Turtok in der Nachbarschaft gefangen


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Nene deshalb sind ja auch Arenen leicht schaffbar, auch wenn du verkackst bekommst du pro besiegtem Pokemon 100xp (fürs stärkste gibts immer 150xp)
> Bei jedem Kampf wird dann das Prestigelevel gesenkt und das schlechteste Pokemon fliegt raus, das wiederholt man sooft bis die Arena keine Pokemon mehr tragen kann.
> Dann stellt einfach eins von deinen rein und die Arena ist automatisch wieder auf Level 2 somit kann ein Teammitglied auch gleich eins reinstellen.
> 
> Edit: grad ein Turtok in der Nachbarschaft gefangen



Es bringt dir halt nichts wenn du die Arena nicht lange genug halten kannst. 
Und selbst sie zu bekommen ist in halbwegs größeren Städten sehr schwer. 

Mit meinem Stardust könnte ich sie auch einnehmen, aber den will ich nicht für Tauboss und Golbat verschwenden. 
Rucksack-Upgrade brauch ich nicht, Tränke und Beleber hab ich schon verdammt viele weggeschmissen. Ich brauch Bälle, mehr nicht.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (20. Juli 2016)

Ich hab heut erst mit meinen Wp 780 Aquana ein Magneton mit Wp 1000 weggekickt, trotz seiner Stärke gegen mich.
oder ein Wp 650 Magmar mit meinen frisch gefangenen Wp 220 Seeper erledigt und da noch 50% Kp gehabt. 

Ich danke ich würde jetzt schon mit Wp 900 Pokemon eine Wp 5000 Arena schaffen. (zu zweit wsl eine Wp 10000 Arena  )
So wie das Arenasystem derzeit ausgelegt ist sollen sie anscheinend dauernd wechseln um den Spielspaß zu fördern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Juli 2016)

Nützliche Tipps die ich gerade gefunden habe:

- Arena Kampf --> kurz bevor der Gegner angreift pulsiert der Screen gelb --> dann ausweichen
- Arena Kampf --> meistens beginnt der Kampf direkt mit einer Doppelattacke vom Gegner --> erstmal ausweichen, dann angreifen

- Pokemon finden --> Pokemon in der Nähe markieren --> langsam im Kreis drehen --> das Kästchen mit dem markierten Pokemon pulsiert grün wenn man in die richtige Richtung schaut


Vorallem letzteres wissen echt wenig Leute wie es aussieht und ist ein super wertvoller Tipp


----------



## Grozz (20. Juli 2016)

Naja ich weiß ja nicht was ihr Dörfer nennt also bei uns gibts 450 Einwohner  (Vermutlich noch weniger weil sie aussterben ) 
Das sind halt solche Dörfer wo jede Stunde mal ein Bus fährt und das bis 18Uhr dann gar nicht mehr 

Naja gestern von der Arbeit zum Bus gelaufen und dabei probiert ein paar zu fangen. kannste echt knicken. Nicht ein seltenes Pokemon..
Dafür aber 7 Taubsis in meiner Nähe -.- 
Naja langsam machts kein Spaß mehr wenn man jeden Tag hört was andere so fangen oder haben^^


----------



## BreaKing (20. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nützliche Tipps die ich gerade gefunden habe:
> 
> - Pokemon finden --> Pokemon in der Nähe markieren --> langsam im Kreis drehen --> das Kästchen mit dem markierten Pokemon pulsiert grün wenn man in die richtige Richtung schaut
> 
> ...



Hab ich jetzt auch schon ein paar Mal gelesen bzw. heute morgen auch ein Video auf Facebook dazu gesehen. Soll allerdings laut mehreren Kommentaren nicht stimmen, das blinken zeigt lediglich an, dass in der Liste ein neues Pokemon dazu gekommen ist oder sich die Reihenfolge in dem entsprechenden Fenster geändert hat.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Naja ich weiß ja nicht was ihr Dörfer nennt also bei uns gibts 450 Einwohner  (Vermutlich noch weniger weil sie aussterben )
> Das sind halt solche Dörfer wo jede Stunde mal ein Bus fährt und das bis 18Uhr dann gar nicht mehr
> 
> Naja gestern von der Arbeit zum Bus gelaufen und dabei probiert ein paar zu fangen. kannste echt knicken. Nicht ein seltenes Pokemon..
> ...


Jeder fängt großteils Taubsis, Rattfratz und dergleichen...


----------



## Grozz (20. Juli 2016)

Ja aber ich fang nix anderes mehr^^
Ich freu mich sogar schon wenn ich mal nen Hornilu statt nem Taubsi fange^^


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (20. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> - Pokemon finden --> Pokemon in der Nähe markieren --> langsam im Kreis drehen --> das Kästchen mit dem markierten Pokemon pulsiert grün wenn man in die richtige Richtung schaut
> 
> Vorallem letzteres wissen echt wenig Leute wie es aussieht und ist ein super wertvoller Tipp



Ja sollte stimmen, man hätte ja auch die Anzahl der Fußspuren als Hilfe, was derzeit leider nur verbuged ist...


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Juli 2016)

Pokemon Go fängt an mehr und mehr zu nerven. Ich habe das ganze nur nebenher laufen, wenn ich sowieso unterwegs bin, sonst hätte ich den Kram bestimmt schon gelöscht...

War grade ne Stunde draußen unterwegs, mach ich ganz gerne und ist ab und zu ganz entspannend. Gutes Album raussuchen, musikalischen Horizont erweitern, Bewegung schadet auch nicht und seit Pokemon Go schlägt man damit ja quasi zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Nur doof, wenn man laut der Kackapp in einer Stunde gerade mal 200m vorwärts gekommen ist. Und die ganzen Stops und Arenen auf dem Weg wundersamer Weise verschwunden sind. Und komischerweise laut der Anzeige mit den Fußspuren alles vor Pokemon wimmelt, man aber in einer ganzen Stunde kein einziges fangen kann. Nicht mal ein Taubsi.
Auch sonst komme ich kaum voran, mein eines 10km-Ei steht seit Tagen auf 7,xkm, obwohl ich mehrere Kilometer zu Fuß und noch deutlich mehr gemütlich mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs war. Da tut sich so gut wie gar nichts.

Was würde ich mich aufregen, wenn ich Schüler wäre, jetzt Ferien und Bock auf Pokemon Go hätte und feststellen müsste, dass rein gar nichts funktioniert...


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (21. Juli 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Pokemon Go fängt an mehr und mehr zu nerven. Ich habe das ganze nur nebenher laufen, wenn ich sowieso unterwegs bin, sonst hätte ich den Kram bestimmt schon gelöscht...
> 
> War grade ne Stunde draußen unterwegs, mach ich ganz gerne und ist ab und zu ganz entspannend. Gutes Album raussuchen, musikalischen Horizont erweitern, Bewegung schadet auch nicht und seit Pokemon Go schlägt man damit ja quasi zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Nur doof, wenn man laut der Kackapp in einer Stunde gerade mal 200m vorwärts gekommen ist. Und die ganzen Stops und Arenen auf dem Weg wundersamer Weise verschwunden sind. Und komischerweise laut der Anzeige mit den Fußspuren alles vor Pokemon wimmelt, man aber in einer ganzen Stunde kein einziges fangen kann. Nicht mal ein Taubsi.
> Auch sonst komme ich kaum voran, mein eines 10km-Ei steht seit Tagen auf 7,xkm, obwohl ich mehrere Kilometer zu Fuß und noch deutlich mehr gemütlich mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs war. Da tut sich so gut wie gar nichts.
> ...



Ja ist derzeit ein Sch**s mit den Servern, ich merke es is der Zeit ab 18:00 das da fast nix geht. Generell wenn sich oben links der Pokeball (Ladesymbol) dreht kann man davon ausgehen das auch nichts gezählt wird und selten ein Pokemon kommt.
Oft hängt sich die App auch einfach auf oder hört gar nicht mehr zu laden auf, da hilft immer nur der Neustart.

Das mit den Pokemon in der nähe ist derzeit auch verbuged und sollte normal 0-3 Pfoten anzeigen die den Abstand zu einem selber darstellen sollen.

Hoffe das das beim nächsten Patch gefixt wird.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (21. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Jeder fängt großteils Taubsis, Rattfratz und dergleichen...



d.h. wenn man es auf die Gamefreak-Spiele überträgt, laufen überall Teenager rum


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juli 2016)

Nicht nur in den Gamefreak Spielen!


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Nicht nur in den Gamefreak Spielen!


Ich war gestern mit einem Käfersammler unterwegs. Strohhut + Flipflops xD 

So, heute mein Glücksei eingesetzt, vin Level 18 auf 20 mit den Entwicklungen. Leider dauert die Animation zu lange


----------



## Bu11et (1. August 2016)

Ist euch schon mal passiert, dass beim ausbrüten von Eiern eurer Fortschritt nicht gezählt wurde? Seid dem letzten Update geht garnichts mehr 
.


----------



## Chris832 (1. August 2016)

Jap das gleiche Problem hatte ich jetzt auch schon seit dem Update.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. August 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Ist euch schon mal passiert, dass beim ausbrüten von Eiern eurer Fortschritt nicht gezählt wurde? Seid dem letzten Update geht garnichts mehr
> .



Naja man muss wissen wie es funktioniert. 
Das Spiel misst wohl alle 60 sek die Entfernung zum Standpunkt. Im Kreis gehen bringt also sehr wenig. Gerade Strecke mehr. 
Auch muss die Karte zu sehen sein, keine Menüs offen. Ist leider vieles noch recht bescheiden gelöst. 

Das schlimmste ist aber, anstatt Probleme zu fixen, werden einfach Features gestrichen. 
Ich mein ich kenne es auch von anderen Online-Games, wenn eine Funktion nicht schnell gefixt werden kann, wird sie temporär bis zum Bugfix deaktiviert. Aber Niantic gibt ja keinerlei Infos raus, ob die Schritt-Anzeige wiederkommt.


----------



## Leob12 (2. August 2016)

Seit dem letzten Update laufen die Viecher reihenweise davon.Selbst schwache Hornlius oder Rattfratz. Das ist frustrierend. Ein 960er Rossana, nach 3 Hyperbällen geflohen, richtig toll.


----------



## DerMega (2. August 2016)

Seit dem Update hab ich echt wenig Lust auf das Game. Hast absolut keine Idee mehr, wo nen Pokemon stecken könnte, das du noch nicht hast aber als "in der Nähe" angezeigt wird. Das stresst mich ziemlich. Da kann ich meine Zeit sinnvoller verballern.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. August 2016)

Mich wunderts wirklich, dass das Spiel noch so viele spielen. Ich meine, spätestens, wenn man realisiert hat, dass der Spielaufwand exponenziell ansteigt, müsste doch eine Art Deinstallationsreflex einsetzen.

Der Punkt ist, man kann immer nur die selbe Zeit in das Spiel stecken. Es gibt nichtmal nen linearen Anstieg der investierten Spielzeit pro Tag, die Zeit bleibt immer mehr oder weniger gleich.
Der Spielaufwand steigt aber nichtmal linear sondern mit jedem weiteren erreichten Level exponenziell. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass sämtliche bisher investierte Spielzeit (und evtl. auch Geld) immer wertloser und bedeutungsloser wird. Wie bei jedem Free2Play spiel.

Manchmal denkt man wirklich, die Leute können den erforderlichen Aufwand gar nicht einschätzen.
Sieht man ja letztens auch bei den News zu No mans Sky, wo die Leute auch glauben, dass der Typ der das Spiel nun schon vorab spielen konnte unfairer weise schon vor Release die entdeckten Planeten benennen kann. Nach dem Motto "da bleibt ja für die anderen Spieler nichts mehr übrig".
Oder dass man den Planeten rassistische oder verwerfliche Namen geben kann und das dann "jeder" sehen könnte. Die Leute glauben halt zum Teil wirklich, dass 18.446.744.073.709.551.616 Planeten "wenig genug" sind, dass man ständig auf die Planeten von anderen Spielern trifft.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (2. August 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Mich wunderts wirklich, dass das Spiel noch so viele spielen. Ich meine, spätestens, wenn man realisiert hat, dass der Spielaufwand exponenziell ansteigt, müsste doch eine Art Deinstallationsreflex einsetzen.
> 
> Der Punkt ist, man kann immer nur die selbe Zeit in das Spiel stecken. Es gibt nichtmal nen linearen Anstieg der investierten Spielzeit pro Tag, die Zeit bleibt immer mehr oder weniger gleich.
> Der Spielaufwand steigt aber nichtmal linear sondern mit jedem weiteren erreichten Level exponenziell. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass sämtliche bisher investierte Spielzeit (und evtl. auch Geld) immer wertloser und bedeutungsloser wird. Wie bei jedem Free2Play spiel.
> ...



Tja, manche merken eben nicht, wieviel unnütze Lebenszeit sie in den Käse investieren. Achso ja, sie gehen ja "spazieren" nebenbei, also alles gut. Ich habe hier ne süchtige Kollegin, die macht nix anderes als rund um die Uhr die Umgebung zu scannen nach Taubsis & Co.
Voll abhängig - wie geht sowas ???


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Voll abhängig - wie geht sowas ???



Das geht genauso wie es Leute gibt die von Energy Drinks abhängig werden, oder ihre ganze Lebenszeit in Modelleisenbahnen investieren, oder süchtig nach Social Media, oder Online-Games sind. 
Gibt halt immer ein kleine Anzahl Menschen die es nicht schaffen ihr Konsumverhalten, egal welcher Art, unter Kontrolle zu halten...

Davon völlig unabhängig kann es dir doch mit verlaub am Arsch vorbei gehen worin die Leute ihre Zeit "sinnlos" versenken. Will nicht wissen wieviel Lebenszeit du in irgend welche anderen Dinge steckst die auch "sinnlos vergeudet" ist... 
Zum Beispiel indem du in ein Kunst-Museum gehst und dir nur anschaust was andere gemalt haben, oder Musik hörst, wo du nur sinnlos bei rumsitzt, oder mit auf der Kautsch liegen und dösen, oder Paintball spielen, oder am Pc / Konsole spielen, oder Fussball gucken, oder ins Kino gehen, hier im Forum Stuß schreiben, oder sovielen anderen Dingen die man noch als völlige Zeitverschwendung ansehen könnte. 

Naja, aber vermutlich machst du das ja alles nicht, bist der absolute Workaholic und nutzt entsprechend deine Zeit nur für absolut produktive Tätigkeiten, nicht?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (2. August 2016)

Naja, Nachtsklave, man kann schon unterscheiden zwischen kulturellen Bildungsdingen wie z.B. Museen/Theater besuchen oder aktiv Sport treiben im Verein mit Bildung von sozialen Netzwerken und eher sinnbefreitem wie virtuelle Viecher sammeln. Oder willst du das in Frage stellen ?
Sicher zocke ich auch, nerve dabei aber nicht meine Mitmenschen indem ich achtlos Tag und Nacht gröhlend durhc die Stadt ziehe und mich als lebendes Verkehrshindernis bzw. Ruhestörer benehme!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. August 2016)

Omg hatten wir diese dämliche Diskussion nicht hier erst? 

Wir gehen auch nicht in Foren von Theater-Liebhabern und stellen den Sinn dieses umhergehampels in Frage. 

Zumal du wieder schön alle über ein Kamm scherst. Sicherlich liegt es nicht an Pokemon Go weshalb Leute Nachts gröhlend durch die Stadt ziehen, sondern an den Menschen selbst. Das tun sie nämlich auch ohne Pokemon. Zumindest habe ich solch eigenartiges Verhaltensmuster auch schon seit vielen Jahren feststellen können, lange bevor es Pokemon Go überhaupt gegeben hat


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Nachtsklave



Blos gut das dein englisch scheinbar so miserabel ist wie deine Argumente, "GeneralÜbertreiber". 



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> ...man kann schon unterscheiden zwischen kulturellen Bildungsdingen wie  z.B. Museen/Theater besuchen oder aktiv Sport treiben im Verein mit  Bildung von sozialen Netzwerken und eher sinnbefreitem wie virtuelle  Viecher sammeln. Oder willst du das in Frage stellen ?



Das ist absolut in Frage zu stellen. Was ist mehr Kultur daran sich ein Musical wie Cats zu anzugucken, als ein Stück über Pokemon? Oder was macht es kulturell wertvoller mit 21 anderen Idioten im Verein einen Ball hinterher zu rennen als mit 4 anderen Pokemon zu sammeln und Arenen zu drehen, oder gegeneinander Kämpfe auszutragen? 

Da bin ich doch echt mal auf deine Argumente gespannt warum das eine kulturell wertvoll sein soll und das andere nicht...



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> *Sicher zocke ich auch, nerve dabei aber nicht meine Mitmenschen* indem ich achtlos Tag und Nacht gröhlend durhc die Stadt ziehe und mich als lebendes Verkehrshindernis bzw. Ruhestörer benehme!



Ach nicht? Du nervst doch schon seit Tagen deine Mitmenschen hier im Forum indem du sie indirekt als minderbemittelte Kleinkinder hinstellst die Kinderspiele spielen. Also ich denke schon das einige hier inzwischen von dir genervt sind... 
Davon ab, nur weil einige sich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht zu benehmen wissen kann doch die Mehrheit und das Pokemonspiel nichts dafür, Idioten hast du auch bei anderen Dingen, ich muss zum Beispiel hier in Berlin auch jeden Tag Leute ertragen die mit bis zum Anschlag aufgedrehter Soundanlage unter runtergelassenen Scheiben durch die Straße heitzen und 4 Blocks weit alles beschallen müssen mit ihrer Musik, oder Studenten die meinen um 22 Uhr mit ner Party anfangen zu müssen die dann bis zum nässten Tag um 10 Uhr geht und einen Nachts nicht schlafen lässt.

Also, sämmtliche Musik, Autos und Party feiern verbieten und als Kinderscheiße abstempeln? Immerhin hat eine Minderheit ja anscheinend nicht die nötige soziale Empathie auf ihre Mitmenschen die nötige Rücksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2016)

Zurück zu den "richtigen" Games:  

Es wurden für die Alola-Region angepasste Formen von bisherigen Pokemon angekündigt:


Spoiler



Kokowei hat einen längeren Hals bekommen und wurde Pflanze/Drache.
Vulpix und Vulona wurden zu Eis bzw. Eis/Fee, ich finde die beiden sehr gelungen.^^
Und dazu kamen noch Eis/Stahl Versionen von Sandan und Sandamer.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Zurück zu den "richtigen" Games:
> 
> Es wurden für die Alola-Region angepasste Formen von bisherigen Pokemon angekündigt:
> 
> ...



Na hoffentlich fällt das Alola-Kokowei nicht mal um, das kommt mit dem ungleich verteilten Gewicht, durch den übertrieben langen Hals doch nie wieder alleine auf die Beine.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2016)

Naja, das Kanto-Kokowei war jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das Gleichgewichtswunder.^^
Zumindest hat es jetzt einen Schwanz/zusätzlichen Kopf zum ausbalancieren.


----------



## WoNkA253 (2. August 2016)

Bei Gamestop kann man im Moment ein 100er Arceus abgreifen.
Codes stehen einfach an der Kasse


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2016)

Zum Glück ist das Mistvieh fast überall gebannt. Nicht, dass ich es per se schlecht finde, aber dass es potentiell jeden Typ haben kann und man den erst herausfinden muss, ist in BO1 ganz mies.
Und wer will schon eine Pokedex-Leiche?


----------



## WoNkA253 (2. August 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das Mistvieh fast überall gebannt. Nicht, dass ich es per se schlecht finde, aber dass es potentiell jeden Typ haben kann und man den erst herausfinden muss, ist in BO1 ganz mies.
> Und wer will schon eine Pokedex-Leiche?



ist das jetzt auf Arceus bezogen? 

Ich versteh dich da nicht ganz o.O


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2016)

Diese Z Tänze sind lächerlich imo, ja ich weiß andere Zielgruppe und so, aber das gefällt mir gar nicht. Also gibt es jetzt "Mega Attacken" für jeden Typen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Die neue Formen von Sandan/Vulpix, welche durch die Veränderung ihrer Umwelt entstanden, finde ich allerdings recht gut. Kennt man ja aus dem Tierreich, sollte nur nicht ausarten. ^^ Und die neuen Pokemon sind teilweise echt seltsam, passen aber zum Hawaii Feeling der Region. Kurz was Interessantes zu den finalen Starterentwicklungen: 
Pokemon Sun and Moon starter pokemon evolution final forms leaked | Metro News


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> ist das jetzt auf Arceus bezogen?



Jupp, war auf Arceus bezogen!


----------



## WoNkA253 (2. August 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jupp, war auf Arceus bezogen!




Ach einem geschenkten Gaul und so [emoji23]

Ich hab das einfach in meine Box gepackt Hauptsache es ist in meinem Besitz [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Kurz was Interessantes zu den finalen Starterentwicklungen:
> Pokemon Sun and Moon starter pokemon evolution final forms leaked | Metro News



Hmm, also die finale Form von der Eule find ich relativ gut gelungen.
Die Katze hingegen sieht irgendwie in ihrer drittten Form aus als wäre sie auf Steroide und die Robe, naja sieht auch ganz ok aus, aber jetzt nicht so mein Fall...

Denke wird wohl wirklich die Eule als Starter bei mir werden, die gefällt mir schlicht irgendwie von den dreien am besten und auch der Typ Pflanze / Flug ist mal eine etwas andere Kombination als das übliche...


----------



## WoNkA253 (2. August 2016)

Ich glaub ich werd da die Feuer Katze nehmen das Ding sieht in finaler Form aus wie John Cena mit nem Löwen gemixt [emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2016)

Sollte das alles stimmen, werde ich wohl auch Bauz nehmen. Die kleine Eule hat einfach Stil anders als die Zirkusrobbe oder der Grumpy Verschnitt. 
Und diese Bogenschützen Look in der finalen Form gefällt mir richtig gut. ^^ Wrestling ist dagegen überhaupt nicht mein Fall, daher fällt der Kater raus und diese Meerjungfrau sieht imo fürchterlich aus. 
Finde seltsam, dass wir bisher noch nichts über mögliche, neue (Mega) Entwicklungen erfahren haben. Wobei Zeit ist ja noch bis zum Release, hoffe hier auf bisschen Support für ältere Pokémons, die es einfach nötig haben. Viele Fans vermuten ja auch, dass wir mir Sun and Moon die Megas der Johto Starter bekommen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2016)

Man kann auch mal hoffen, dass man diese Gen gar keine Megas sieht.


----------



## WoNkA253 (2. August 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Sollte das alles stimmen, werde ich wohl auch Bauz nehmen. Die kleine Eule hat einfach Stil anders als die Zirkusrobbe oder der Grumpy Verschnitt.
> Und diese Bogenschützen Look in der finalen Form gefällt mir richtig gut. ^^ Wrestling ist dagegen überhaupt nicht mein Fall, daher fällt der Kater raus und diese Meerjungfrau sieht imo fürchterlich aus.
> Finde seltsam, dass wir bisher noch nichts über mögliche, neue (Mega) Entwicklungen erfahren haben. Wobei Zeit ist ja noch bis zum Release, hoffe hier auf bisschen Support für ältere Pokémons, die es einfach nötig haben. Viele Fans vermuten ja auch, dass wir mir Sun and Moon die Megas der Johto Starter bekommen.



Ich will endlich mein Dragoran als Mega Entwicklung sehen [emoji23][emoji108]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Ich will endlich mein Dragoran als Mega Entwicklung sehen [emoji23][emoji108]
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Dragoran ist für mich so ein Kandidat,der mal so gar keine braucht.  Stark ist es ja auch so, aber alleine weil es so beliebt ist, kriegt es wohl irgendwann eine. Wobei wenn ich da an Mega Brutalanda, was da am Ende rauskam.  Abgesehen davon wünsche ich mir wieder normale Weiterentwicklungen, halt für Pokémons die nur eine haben. Oder meinetwegen auch nur bessere Basiswerte, einen größeren Movepool oder eben eine bessere Fähigkeit.


----------



## WoNkA253 (2. August 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Dragoran ist für mich so ein Kandidat,der mal so gar keine braucht.  Stark ist es ja auch so, aber alleine weil es so beliebt ist, kriegt es wohl irgendwann eine. Wobei wenn ich da an Mega Brutalanda, was da am Ende rauskam.  Abgesehen davon wünsche ich mir wieder normale Weiterentwicklungen, halt für Pokémons die nur eine haben. Oder meinetwegen auch nur bessere Basiswerte, einen größeren Movepool oder eben eine bessere Fähigkeit.




Da denk ich doch gleich mal an X-Bat oder Stalos sowas wäre auch mal wieder nett...

Bezüglich Dragoran erinnere ich dich an Garados das hat auch eine Mega Entwicklung und sollte genauso beliebt sein oder ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2016)

Das schreit ja geradezu nach mehr Alola-Formen!


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Da denk ich doch gleich mal an X-Bat oder Stalos sowas wäre auch mal wieder nett...
> Bezüglich Dragoran erinnere ich dich an Garados das hat auch eine Mega Entwicklung und sollte genauso beliebt sein oder ?
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja ich glaube so gut wie jedes Drachen(ähnliche) Pokemon ist  bei einem Großteil der Fans sehr beliebt. Wobei Garados, Dragoran, Glurak usw auch einen gewissen Kultstatus haben, 1.Gen halt.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das schreit ja geradezu nach mehr Alola-Formen!



Eis/Flug Glurak incoming!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2016)

Mega Alola Glurak Y mit Hagelalarm!


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2016)

Ich wäre ja dafür das Relaxo eine Megaform bekommt. 3x so groß wie normal und 20x so schwer.


----------



## Hardwell (2. August 2016)

Wenn ich ein Glücksei aktiviere, wie viele Entwicklungen schafft man dann ca. in 30 Minuten?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. August 2016)

~25-30 

Kannst ungefähr mit 25000XP rechnen. 


Wenn du sehr konzentriert die Sache angehst, evtl bisschen mehr. 
Aber die Animation dauert ja leider sehr lange.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> ~25-30
> 
> Kannst ungefähr mit 25000XP rechnen.
> 
> ...



Also ich schaffe locker 60.  
Wären 2 Evolutionen pro Minute, so lange dauert die Animation dann auch wieder nicht. 
50-60k sollten auf jeden Fall drinnen sein.


----------



## Anticrist (3. August 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Glücksei aktiviere, wie viele Entwicklungen schafft man dann ca. in 30 Minuten?



Hab 37 entwickelt und hatte noch 11:34 Min übrig


----------



## BabaYaga (4. August 2016)

Hö Leute ich hab zwei Probs.
Nutze Xperia Z5 mit Android 6.0.1
Poke App Version 0.31.0
Kennt ihr die Probs bzw. wisst ihr ob da Fixes im Anmarsch sind?

1.) Batteriesparere in den Einstellungen: Wenn der aktiv ist und ich das Handy nach vorne kippe, wird der Schirm zu 99% dunkel. Hole ich das Handy wieder hoch ist das Spiel wieder aktiv. Ist wohl auch so gedacht... nur.. der Touchscreen funktikoniert dann nicht mehr, Kann drücken wohin ich will. Muss die App beenden und neu starten dann gehts wieder aber nur solange bis sich der Batteriesparer mal aktiviert

2.) Ich kann mit dieser neuen Version keine Pokemons mehr zum Prof schicken. Wie soll man denn jetzt sein Inventar entrümpeln ? :/ Wenn ich nach unten scrolle am Monster-Info Screen fehlt jetzt einfach der Button "verschicken"... oder verwenden, wie auch immer der geheißen hat.


----------



## Leob12 (4. August 2016)

Du musst auf das Menü rechts unten drücken, dann öffnet es sich und dann kannst du es verschicken^^

btw: 
Pokemon Go hat bei mir das Interesse an Pokemon wieder geweckt. 
Lohnt es sich einen gebrauchten 3 DS zu kaufen bzw XL oder was auch immer (hab den Überblick verloren)? 
Zuletzt habe ich Schwarz 2 gespielt, aber da eher nur nebenbei, X und Y hab ich ausgelassen, ergo bin ich auch Pokemon-mäßig nicht mehr Up-to-date^^


----------



## Anticrist (6. August 2016)

> 2.) Ich kann mit dieser neuen Version keine Pokemons mehr zum Prof schicken. Wie soll man denn jetzt sein Inventar entrümpeln ? :/ Wenn ich nach unten scrolle am Monster-Info Screen fehlt jetzt einfach der Button "verschicken"... oder verwenden, wie auch immer der geheißen hat.



Verschicken ist jetzt über den runden Button rechts auswählbar, damit man nicht jedes  mal nach unten scrollen muss um ein Pokemon zu verschicken


----------



## BabaYaga (6. August 2016)

Danke, habs dann gefunden.
Hat sich aber erledigt, hab das Interesse gänzlich verloren und es heute deinstalliert.
Auf der einen Seite bin ich in einer ländlichen Gegend und man findet so gut wie gar nichts, müsste immer in die Stadt reinfahren und darauf hab ich keinen Bock.
Auf der anderen Seite sind trotz der Lage sämtliche vorhandenen Arenen in der Gegend mittlerweile von Trainern mit Level 30+ und Pokemons mit Level 2000+ besetzt.
Die Schüler machen offenbar in ihren Ferien nix Anderes als Pokemon Go spielen, abartig. Macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn man nur hin und wieder mal reinschaut und das nicht als Vollzeit-Job betreibt lol


----------



## BreaKing (8. August 2016)

@Lo_Wang

So ähnlich geht es mir auch, wohne zwar in einer Kleinstadt und hab auch schon ein paar nette Pokemon wie Kicklee und Nockchan, aber mir fehlt auch einfach komplett die Zeit. Dazu war das letzte Update einfach Mist, nachdem man die Fußabdrücke gänzlich entfernt hat anstatt das Problem einfach zu fixen. Das hat am Anfang richtig Spaß gemacht, wenn man musste man kommt dem gesuchten Pokemon immer näher.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2016)

Mittlerweile gibts ja neue Alola-Formen, die bestätigt wurden. 
Ein Feuer/Geist-Knogga, ein Elektro/Psycho Raichu sowie ein Unlicht Mauzi. 

Bisher sehen die neuen Editionen wirklich interessant aus und ich überlege schon länger mir einen 3DS XL gebraucht zu holen.


----------



## WoNkA253 (12. August 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibts ja neue Alola-Formen, die bestätigt wurden.
> Ein Feuer/Geist-Knogga, ein Elektro/Psycho Raichu sowie ein Unlicht Mauzi.
> 
> Bisher sehen die neuen Editionen wirklich interessant aus und ich überlege schon länger mir einen 3DS XL gebraucht zu holen.



Ich hab mir letztens den 2DS inkl. Super Mario Bros 2 für 69€ neu bei nem Händler um die Ecke geholt und Mond ist bereits vorbestellt 
Für mich hat sichs definitiv gelohnt muss ich sagen.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens den 2DS inkl. Super Mario Bros 2 für 69€ neu bei nem Händler um die Ecke geholt und Mond ist bereits vorbestellt
> Für mich hat sichs definitiv gelohnt muss ich sagen.


Mit dem 2DS kann man jedes 3DS Spiel spielen oder?


----------



## Gripschi (12. August 2016)

Ja kann man halt nur ohne 3D Effekt.


----------



## WoNkA253 (12. August 2016)

Ja richtig aber den 3D Effekt braucht eh niemand [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (12. August 2016)

Ich nutz ihn eh nur bei Cutsence sonst ehr weniger.

Der 2Ds ist ne kostengünstige Alternative


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2016)

Genau!
Der 2DS ist ein nicht-3D-fähiger 3Ds.

Das Alola-Knogga sieht mal richtig interessant aus: Feuer/Geist ist zwar nicht so die starke Kombination (obwohl Lichtel eines meiner Lieblingsmons ist), aber mit Lightning Rod hat er zumindest 3 Immunitäten und einen guten Schutz gegen Donnerwellen oder andere Elektroattacken, auch für Teammitglieder. Allein, weil es einen Electric Terrain setzer geben wird und Raichus neue Fähigkeit damit interagiert wird der kleine sicherlich einen Platz in einigen Teams finden.


----------



## WoNkA253 (12. August 2016)

Ich hoffe ja man kann seine Pokes wieder per Pokebank auf die neuen Editionen transferieren hätte gerne mein Shiny Guardevoir wieder im Team [emoji106][emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2016)

Afaik wurde das bereits bestätigt.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich nutz ihn eh nur bei Cutsence sonst ehr weniger.
> 
> Der 2Ds ist ne kostengünstige Alternative


Ich bin nämlich am Überlegen. Gebraucht gibts den 3DS XL ja schon ab gut 100€.


----------



## Gripschi (13. August 2016)

Persönlich gefällt mir das 3D grad bei Cutsence gut.

Brauchen tut man es aber mmn nicht wirklich.

Je nach Preis kann mAn einen nehmen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2016)

Ich habs zwar schonmal gefragt, aber wenn hier wer einen kleinen Absatz für den Startpost bezüglich Pokemon Go liefern kann, wärs nett. Auch informative Links (mit ein paar Worten, was es eigentlich ist) wären sinnvoll.
Wie gesagt, mein Interesse an Pokemon Go hält sich jetzt in Grenzen (noch weniger als das Smogon-Metagame), daher würde ich es ungern machen, aber Interesse an Pokemon Go ist ja immer noch vorhanden...


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2016)

Hat sich mal jemand de letzten Trailer zu Pokemon Sonne / Mond angeschaut, dort wurden unter anderem auch die Bösewichte vorgestellt. Die nennen sich diesmal Team Skull und scheinen sowohl optisch als auch im auftreten als eine Art jungendliche Gangsterrapper-Gang entworfen worden zu sein.
Muss sagen die gefallen mir diesmal absolut garnicht, mag wohl nicht zuletzt daran liegen das ich schon in der Realität dem Gangsterrapp absolut nichts abgewinnen kann...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SlBEJjr57_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (15. August 2016)

Spielt ihr eigentlich noch PokemonGO?
Ich hab die App seit über eine Woche nicht mehr gestartet. Das massenhafte Taubsi und Hornliu fangen um über die Punkte für die Entwicklungen weiter zu kommen wird mir auf Dauer zu langweilig und eintönig.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es noch dauert bis der Hype abflacht.


----------



## DerMega (16. August 2016)

Habs auch kaum noch an. Seit dem letzten Update kannst du ja nicht mehr gezielt Pokemon fangen gehen, sondern bist von reinem glück abhängig. Die Arenakämpfe sind langweilig und sonst hat das Game ja nichts zu bieten. Sehr schade wie ich finde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2016)

Hab auch erstmal ne Pause gemacht, hab fast 130 Pokemon im Pokedex, finde keine neuen mehr und es besteht quasi nur noch aus leveln. 
Ich warte auf nen Content-Update.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hab auch erstmal ne Pause gemacht, hab fast 130 Pokemon im Pokedex, finde keine neuen mehr und es besteht quasi nur noch aus leveln.
> Ich warte auf nen Content-Update.


Ich hab derzeit knapp 90 Pokemon, dazu Level 23, kurz vor Level 24. Ich brüte hauptsächlich Eier aus und fange halt die Pokemon die mir über den Weg laufen.
Hab jetzt endlich 3 10 km Eier bekommen (nach 120 Eiern mit 2 bzw 5 km^^), daraus ein Lapras, leider mit Drachenpuls und 2 Dratinis.


----------



## Hansi92 (17. August 2016)

Drachenpuls ist doch nicht so schlecht oder?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WoNkA253 (17. August 2016)

Naja die besten Attacken für Lapras sind Eisesodem und Blizzard aber Drachenpuls ist eig auch nicht schlecht.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (17. August 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Naja die besten Attacken für Lapras sind Eisesodem und Blizzard aber Drachenpuls ist eig auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hydropumpe oder Blizzard machen mehr Schaden (Drachenpuls nur 65), und zusätzlich sind die beiden anderen Attacken STABs (bekommen 1,25 oder 1,50 Multiplikator). Gegen Drachen wäre Eis auch sehr effektiv, gleich wie Drache, aber Eis wäre gegen Flug und Pflanze auch sehr effektiv. 
Drachenpuls ist da schon eine blöde Attacke.

Ich kenne aber die restlichen Movesets nicht, gibt ja insgesamt 6.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. August 2016)

Ach, das sind die Pokemon Go Attacken für Lapras?
In der Hauptreihe: Gefriertrockner  Dazu noch ne Wasserattacke und es kann alles bis auf Ninjatom mindestens effektiv hitten!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. August 2016)

Die Pokemon Weltmeisterschaften sind dieses Wochenende.
Twitch


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2016)

Zeitspiel als legitime Gewinnstrategie. Lächerlich, kann sich doch keiner ansehen...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. August 2016)

Da gibt es in anderen Metagames imo viel lächerlichere Regeln oder Konzepte.  In den meisten Fällen war der Timeout Win in einer 3v1 Situation, also fast gar nicht mehr von alleine gewinnbar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. August 2016)

Es wurde mittlerweile stark impliziert, dass Garados, Dragoran, Zubat, Pinsir und Habitak keine Alola-Formen erhalten. Auf der japanischen Website wurden sie als enthaltene Pokemon aufgeführt, allerdings nicht, wie bei den bisher bestätigten Alola-Formen unter "Alola-Formen" sondern in einer eigenen Sektion.
Was man sich dementsprechend für die (Vor-) Entwicklungen denken kann, bleibt jeden selbst überlassen. 
Persönliche Meinung dazu: Garados und Pinsir haben schon Megas erhalten, daher war das abzusehen. Auch Iksbat war diese Saison in einer recht guten Lage und wird wahrscheinlich auch weiter von einigen Spielern gespielt werden. Dragoran scheint in den Smogon-Formaten beliebt zu sein, allerdings fürs VGC ist es eher sub-optimal, solange man Brutalanda spielen kann. Ibitak ist für den Story-Mode sicherlich in einer guten Position, allerdings scheint er ansonsten eher in einer ungünstig zu sein, von daher wär eine Alola-Form nett gewesen.


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

Ibitak hätte ne Megaevolution verdient gehabt


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (29. August 2016)

Ich sehe Lapras wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden   
Eigentlich ziemlich schade. Ein Pflanze-Stein-Lapras (oder so) wäre durchaus interessant gewesen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. September 2016)

Ein paar News sind seit dem letztem mal zu Sun Moon raus, wie der Spezial-Z-Move von Relaxo und einige neue Pokemon, "Ultra Beasts" und die "Aether Foundation".
Besonders der Alola-Eich hat es mir angetan.

Und zu guter letzt noch ein kleiner Blick auf unser "Alola-Giflor"


----------



## WoNkA253 (11. September 2016)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ein paar News sind seit dem letztem mal zu Sun Moon raus, wie der Spezial-Z-Move von Relaxo und einige neue Pokemon, "Ultra Beasts" und die "Aether Foundation".
> Besonders der Alola-Eich hat es mir angetan.
> 
> Und zu guter letzt noch ein kleiner Blick auf unser "Alola-Giflor"



Und nicht zu vergessen das spezielle Vorbesteller Mampfaxo (vorbestellen kann man bei Pokémon schon mal machen  )


Edit: hab gerade gelesen, dass das Mampfaxo an alle bis Januar via Inet verteilt wird.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2016)

Also auch ohne Vorbestellen? 

Würdet ihr Pokemon Sun/Moon eigentlich eher als Cartridge oder Digital kaufen? 

Beides hat ja Vor und Nachteile? (Die Frage kann auch allgemein gesehen werden, abseits von Pokemon)


----------



## Leob12 (12. September 2016)

Welchen Nachteil haben denn Cartridges? 
Gut, man kann sir verlieren^^ 
Ich bestelle nicht vor.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2016)

Naja das einlegen und transportieren. 
Wenn ich alle Games digital aufm DS habe, muss ich nur den DS selbst mitnehmen und kann alles spielen. 
Ich sehe das immer bei meinen kleinen Cousins, die haben beide ne dicke Tasche fürn DS voller Spiele-Cardrigdes. Ist halt nicht so praktisch. 
Der Vorteil ist natürlich der bessere Preis, man kann sie wiederverkaufen und man kann sie verleihen.


----------



## MrSonii (12. September 2016)

Ich kaufe es als Cartridge zwecks Wiederverkauf^^
Ne Tasche für Spiele hab ich eh und ich hab letztens erst alle meine 3DS Games verkauft und Platz für neue gemacht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. September 2016)

Ich bestelle mir generell keine Spiele vor. Auch Dinge wie "The Witcher 3" nicht.
Demnach werden die Pokémoneditionen auch nicht vorbestellt - obwohl man mittlerweile recht gut wissen sollte, was einen erwartet.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2016)

Gibt es denn Vorbesteller-Boni? Und wenn ja, sind sie nur per digitalem Kauf möglich?


----------



## WoNkA253 (12. September 2016)

Nein es gibt lediglich das Mampfaxo welches aber an alle bis Januar via Inet verteilt wird sprich per Geheimgeschehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morrey (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke nach einer längeren Pokémon Pause werde ich in der Generation auch mal wieder mitmachen 
Ich hoffe, ich habe zwischendurch bei den letzten Games nicht allzu viel verpasst?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Oktober 2016)

Naja, was heißt "allzu viel"? Die 6. Gen hatte die so genannten Mega-Evolutionen, die gewissen Pokemon eine kurzzeitige Evolution für den Kampf ermöglichte (nur eine pro Trainer), aber die werden im VGC 17 nicht mehr drin sein. Ansonsten gibts halt immer wieder neue Pokemon und neue Moves, aber die bekommst du auch durchs Spielen raus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde Mega-Evolution sind leider eine schlechte Neuerung. 
Als Singleplayer-Only Spieler nervt es einfach, weil die Animation jedes mal so viel Zeit raubt. Wären sie doch einfach bei klassischen Entwicklungen geblieben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Oktober 2016)

Vom mehr oder weniger "kompetitiven" Standpunkt aus finde ich einige Mega-Entwicklungen durchaus eine schöne Idee. Solche Sachen wie Voltenso, Garados und Banette sind durchaus viable ohne wirklich eine so starke Position wie Brutalanda oder Kangama einzunehmen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Oktober 2016)

Für kompetitive Spieler sind die Mega-Entwicklungen gut und wichtig - solange man mal die total überflüssigen Mega-Entwicklungen von Mewto, Rayquarza und Konsorten vernachlässigt.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Kinguin (7. Oktober 2016)

Also wenn einen schon die Sequenz bei den Mega Entwicklungen nervt, dann darf man sich auf die Z Moves freuen.  Die sehen nochmal länger aus und persönlich werde ich damit auch überhaupt nicht warm. Klar Pokemon war noch nie sonderlich ernst, aber finde diesen Tanz einfach nur lächerlich. Natürlich könnten sie Competitive mäßig recht interessant werden, aber trotzdem. ^^ 
Weiß allerdings auch nicht, warum GF so früh schon die nächste Mechanik raushaut. Die Mega Evos hätte man doch ruhig weiter ausbauen können oder meinetwegen bestimmten Pokemon wieder eine normale Weiterentwicklung geben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Oktober 2016)

Sonne / Mond Demo ist da


----------



## MrSonii (18. Oktober 2016)

Hab sie grad gespielt, ich fand es ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen langweilig insgesamt 
Außerdem hätte ich es gerne in 3D gesehen, aber anhand der Frame Drops bei den Kamerasequenzen kann man schon erahnen, wie es läufen würde, nämlich schlecht.
Das neue Team Skull find ich echt peinlich, kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen und die Animationen sehen auch affig aus :/
Gut gefallen hat mit der Z-Move, find besser als die Mega-Entwicklungen (kp ob es die noch gibt), und die Laufanimationen, fühlt sich sehr smooth an.

Werde es mir wahrscheinlich trotzdem holen, Pokemon halt^^


----------



## Deeron (18. Oktober 2016)

Mich persönlich haben etwas die Blackouts (Ladevorgänge) und "ich bring dich dahin"-Gespräche genervt. Ich mag da selber laufen ^^ Ansonsten fand ichs ganz gut. Ist genau wie die Demo von ORAS ke öfter du spieöst, desto mehr Boni nimmst du mit ins Originalspiel


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (18. Oktober 2016)

Ah gut zu wissen, danke.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. November 2016)

Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat, Sonne und Mond sind mittlerweile (fast) überall erhältlich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. November 2016)

Okay, da ich ordentlich gesuchtet hab, ein paar Tipps und Tricks zum chainen bzw "Hilfe holen":

Man kann einige Pokemon, die man laut Pokedex in der Region fangen kann, nicht als erstes Ereignis bekommen, sondern "nur" wenn jemand aus einer Entwicklungsreihe um Hilfe ruft.
Angeblich haben zur Hilfe gerufene Pokemon eine höhere wahrscheinlichkeit shiny zu werden.
Auch haben diese meistens höhere DVs als das Pokemon, dem sie zur Hilfe geeilt sind. Ich hab nach 7-10 Begegnungen in einem Kampf meistens 3 DVs auf 31 wild gefangen.
HA's/Versteckte Fähigkeiten können auch bei den neuen Pokemon vorkommen.
Das Zitterorb hilft natürlich, dass die Pokemon um Hilfe rufen, allerdings reicht es, nur eins pro Kampf einzusetzen, da alle späteren Einsätze failen.
Wenn du damit jagst wird jedes gegnerische Pokemon mind. eine Attacke abfeuern (z.B. im Falle eines Dittos Wandler, sorgt dafür, dass es sich nicht in dein starkes Pokemon verwandelt), die muss euer Pokemon abkönnen.

Ein paar Pokemon-Empfehlungen dafür:


Spoiler



Sichlor
-Schwerttanz
-Trugschlag
-Ruheort
-Raub/Aero Ass

Vorteile:

Auf recht hohem Level fangbar, und alles per TM beibringbar, daher sofort einsetzbar.
Im Vergleich zu Scherox: Schneller und fliegend
Kann recht gut mit nur wenig schwächeren Pokemon umgehen.
Evtl. Techniker-geboosteter Trugschlag
Nachteile:

Keine soo gute Fähigkeit
Recht selten

Ibitak
Fähigkeit: Adlerauge
Set wie Sichlor

Vorteile:

Einfach zu bekommen
Adlerauge macht es immun gegen Sandwirbel-Spammer
Nachteile:

Muss meistens noch gelevelt werden

Imantis/Mantidea
-Verwurzler/Synthese
-Laubklinge/Blattwerk
-Trugschlag
-Lockduft/Schwerttanz/Sonnentag

Vorteile:

Recht häufig
Beim Einsatz von Verwurzler AP-lose Regeneration
Lockduft für außerhalb des Kampfes
Bei Sonnentag+ Floraschild: Schwer, Statuseffekte abzubekommen
Bei HA (Umkehrung): Irgendwann recht stark geboostet.
Nachteile:

Kann recht langsam sein
Verwurzler kann dich auch trappen

Farbeagle
Fähigkeit: Tempomacher
-Rollentausch/Wertewechsel
-Trugschlag/Zurückhaltung(noch nicht in Sun/Moon erhältlich)
-Verwuzler/Wasserring/Genesung/Ruheort
-Ruckzuckhieb/Raub/Irgendwas, dass nicht missen kann

Vorteile:

Kann jede Attacke lernen, die du in der Situation für sinnvoll hälst
Mit Rollentausch/Wertewechsel kannst du auf HAs prüfen, wenn du sie suchst
Andernfalls bist du gegen Verwirrung immun, was meistens recht viel Schaden macht
Nachteile:

Schwerer zu bekommen
Niedrige Basiswerte
Die Attacken zu bekommen ist selbst mit Ditto-Methode vergleichsweise nervig


----------



## Dellwin (28. November 2016)

Irgendwie verliert Pokémon mehr und mehr seinen Reiz. 
Die ganzen Pokémon haben mit denen von damals auch fast nix mehr am Hut, was das Aussehen usw angeht...


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Irgendwie verliert Pokémon mehr und mehr seinen Reiz.
> Die ganzen Pokémon haben mit denen von damals auch fast nix mehr am Hut, was das Aussehen usw angeht...


Soll man 500 gleich aussehende Pokemon bringen? Außerdem sind manche Designs der 1. Gen auch richtig schlecht, ich sag nur Sleima oder Voltoball.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. November 2016)

Naja, bei Sleima haben sie zum schlechten Design nochmal "Alola" gesagt!


----------



## Dellwin (28. November 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Soll man 500 gleich aussehende Pokemon bringen? Außerdem sind manche Designs der 1. Gen auch richtig schlecht, ich sag nur Sleima oder Voltoball.


Du hast meine Aussage nicht verstanden. Es geht um das Design und die Art wie sie gezeichnet sind und aussehen. 
Dazu noch diese Ultra Verwandlungen....einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. November 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Du hast meine Aussage nicht verstanden. Es geht um das Design und die Art wie sie gezeichnet sind und aussehen.
> Dazu noch diese Ultra Verwandlungen....einfach nicht mein Ding.



Witzigerweise ist das der Hauptkritikpunkt von Pokémon-Gegnern. Dabei existiert dieses Problem im Grunde genommen gar nicht.
"Früher war alles besser" - nein, war es nicht. Ein typischer Fall von Nostalgie. Gen 1 und 2 hatten auch ihre Design-Schwächen (Sleimok, Maschok, Porenta, Voltoball, Magnetilo, ...), aber als Spieler hat man darüber hinweg gesehen. Genau das selbe würde passieren, wenn du heute Pokémon spielen würdest und nicht mit der Einstellung "meh, das Spiel ist eh nicht so gut wie die alten Teile" an die Sache rangehen würdest, sondern eben komplett unvoreingenommen, wie bei den alten Teilen auch. Und gute Designs findet man auch in den neuen Editionen zuhauf - aber im Internet hört man überall, dass die neuen Designs ja alle soooo schlecht sind, dann muss das ja wohl stimmen, auch wenn die Leute, die das rausposaunen, nie selber Hand an die neuen Editionen gelegt haben... oder etwa nicht? 
Und die Mega-Entwicklung ist eine super Idee. Du wirst ja nicht dazu gezwungen, sie einzusetzen. Daher sehe ich das Problem nicht so richtig. Kompetitiv macht die Mega-Entwicklung in den meisten Fällen jedenfalls ziemlich viel Sinn.
Es kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man auf die Veränderungen schaut. Wenn man sein Sichtfeld immer zwangshaft auf die schlechten Dinge konzentriert, ist es klar, dass man nicht glücklich wird.

OT: wie sind die neuen Editionen eigentlich? Solange ich noch mit Fire Emblem Fates beschäftigt bin, werde ich Pokémon noch ein wenig herausschieben... vielleicht Weihnachten? 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. November 2016)

Kompetitiv ist diese Saison (VGC) die Mega-Entwicklung einfach scheißegal! 
Und das wird sich wahrscheinlich bis neue Editionen herauskommen und wieder mit dem vollem Nationalen Dex gespielt werden kann nicht ändern!


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Du hast meine Aussage nicht verstanden. Es geht um das Design und die Art wie sie gezeichnet sind und aussehen.
> Dazu noch diese Ultra Verwandlungen....einfach nicht mein Ding.


Ich habe dich sehr wohl verstanden und als Gegenargument das schwache Design von 1. Gen Pokemon gebracht, eben Voltoball, Lektroball, Sleima, Sleimok, Digda, Owei, Ditto...
Vermutlich waren Rot und Blau auch die besten Editionen...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. November 2016)

Naja, so einfach kann man das nicht abhaken. Beim individuelle Design der Pokemon hatte in jeder Generation seine Höhen und Tiefen. Allerdings kann man schon den allgemeinen Stil der Pokemon vergleichen und wie sie dargestellt wurden. Früher z.B. war Pikachu durchaus deutlich rundlicher, diesen Schlankheitstrend hat auch Kokowei mitgemacht, nicht nur in der Alolaform. Man kann, wenn man sich die Darstellungen anschaut, doch einige stilistischen Änderungen bemerken (was teilweise auch der damaligen Technik geschuldet ist), z.B. wie die Pokemon gefärbt waren. Ich blende mal die ingame-Sprites der ersten Generation aus, denn seine wir mal ehrlich, die waren schlecht. Vergleicht doch mal offizielle Darstellungen von Bisasam aus der ersten Generation mit denen aus der dritten oder sechsten. Da kann man durchaus einen Unterschied bemerken.


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2016)

Eben, das meine ich ja. Nur wird die erste Gen halt durch die Nostalgiebrille gesehen.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (28. November 2016)

Zwingt dich ja keiner wirklich dazu, die new-gen Pokemon zu spielen. Hau halt Gen 1 Pokemon aus der ersten gen rein. 
Pokemon ist heutzutage wesentlich besser; während Spiele damals quasi mit der Story zu Ende gingen, kannst du Online gg. richtige Leute spielen. 
Was hätt ich damals für so ein Feature gegeben. Ich wohn nämlich in der Innenstadt und damals hat halt weit und breit kein Gleichaltriger gewohnt.


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2016)

Naja nicht nur das. Die komplette Bedienung ist mittlerweile um Welten komfortabler. Wenn ich nur daran denke dass man bei Silber/Gold beim Box-Wechseln noch sichern musste...


----------



## Dellwin (28. November 2016)

Ja aber bekommt man denn bei den neueren Pokemon Spielen noch alle Pokemon von Johto und Kanto noch? Oder zumindest die Meisten? Z.B. so Pokemon wie Mew,Celebi,Mogelbaum,Sichlor,Scherox,Relaxo,Lugia,Ho-oh sowie die 3 Kanto und Johto Starter...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2016)

Ja, allein Alpha Saphir / Omega Rubin decken deine Liste fast komplett ab


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. November 2016)

Mew und Celebi waren eh immer nur Event-Verteilungen, die wirst du im regulären Spiel nicht finden. Meistens wird auch innerhalb einer Generation der gesamte Pokedex verfügbar gemacht. Die Frage ist halt, ob du es noch im Spielverlauf bekommst. XY waren ganz nett dementsprechend (du bekommst recht schnell ein 1st Gen Starter), in ORAS ist halt das Remake der dritten Generation, hat aber afaik den größeren Zugang zum Nationaldex. Ansonsten haben hier sicherlich einige noch die Möglichkeit von vielen Pokemon Eier zu erzeugen. Für Online-Kämpfe und sonstige Funktionen solltest du natürlich die neuesten Editionen (Sonne/Mond) nehmen, da gibts allerdings momentan noch einen recht begrenzten Dex, da die Bank noch nicht auf hat und man dementsprechend keine älteren Pokemon transferieren kann. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange die Online-Funktionen der 6.Generation (XY+ORAS) noch unterstützt werden, aber du solltest damit rechnen, dass diese bald abgestellt werden.

Was dir klar sein sollte ist, dass du die alten Mons nicht in so einer Fülle und Variation wie in den älteren Spielen findest. Aber vielleicht wächst dir ja auch wer neues ans Herz. Der Nationaldex wird i.d.R. nach der Story freigeschaltet, bzw. die Ereignisse und Funktionen, mit denen du diese Pokemon bekommst


----------



## Dellwin (29. November 2016)

Naja ich hab noch nicht mal (mehr) ne 3DS, denke es lohnt sich nicht wegen einem Game eins zu kaufen.


----------



## Dellwin (30. November 2016)

Und nochwas zu den Leuten die meinen ich würde alles durch die Nostalgie Brille sehen und schlecht reden. 

Nein das tu ich NICHT! 

Mir ist bewusst das es in jeder Edition nicht so gut dargestellte Pokemon gab. 
Allerdings nimmt die Anzahl dieser von Generation zu Generation immer zu. 

Und bevor ich über ein Spiel urteile, schaue ich mir zumindest vorher Reviews, Infos und Videos dazu an. 

Und ja ich bleibe dabei, vom Design her finde ich die ersten 2-3 Generationen bisher am Besten. 

Es geht dabei nicht darum, das Pokemon x oder y an sich schlecht ist oder "hässlich"  aussieht, sondern allgemein an der Darstellung der neuen Pokemon, was sicherlich auch dem Fortschritt der Technik geschuldet ist.

Ich meine schaut euch mal diese neuen Ultrabestien an wie die aussehen. Oder die Schutzpatron Pokemon, oder die 100% Zygarde was eher aussieht wie ein Digimon....früher waren die Pokemon noch einigermaßen schlicht designt.
Heute sehen sie viel extremer, krasser und "überfüllter" aus nach dem Motto "Je mehr desto besser". 

Dazu dann noch die Alola Formen einiger alter Pokemon, ein Digdri mit Haaren z. B.....

Klar gibt es in dieser Version auch eine Hand voll Pokemon die mir gefallen, aber >90% sind halt in meinen Augen keine Pokémon mehr. 

 Wie sich die neuen Editionen sonst schlagen was Spielspaß angeht , kann ich natürlich nur aufgrund von Videos und Reviews nicht genau beurteilen, dazu muss man es erst selbst einmal gespielt haben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. November 2016)

Hat hier wer schonmal ein Lvl 12 Brutalanda gesehen? Ich schon!

Hintergrund dazu: Mit Hilfe der SOS-Battles können auch recht viele Weiterentwicklungen wild vorkommen, die nicht als inital-Pokemon vorkommen. Also kommt beim Farmen von Kindwürmern mit einer geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mal ein Brutalanda zur Hilfe. Das Level bleibt selbstverständlich gleich, also bei Kindwürmern mit Level ~10 kommt dann auch mal ein ähnlich starkes Brutalanda. Und eh das da vorkommt, hat es eh schon wahrscheinlich ziemlich gute DVs, dank "Hilfe ist diesbezüglich wahrscheinlich besser"-Regel (in meinem Fall 4 auf 31, der Rest >15). 

Tipp dazu: für Ditto-DV-Chaining denkt an ein Wandler-Opfer, sonst ist die Kette schnell vorbei.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (30. November 2016)

Ich hab auf meinem 2ds Pokemon Blau (logischerweise über den Store) und jetzt Pokemon Sonne. 
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich meine Gen 1 Pokemon auf die Bank schaffe? Im Netz find ich nix


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. November 2016)

Afaik wird das erst gehen, wenn die Bank, bzw. der Pokemover für Sonne/Mond im Januar(?) öffnet. Momentan geht das leider nicht.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Dezember 2016)

Mal ne Frage, wenn ich mir Omega Rubin holen würde, wie lange könnte ich da noch online spielen? 

Und könnte man da auch Pokemon aus Sonne und Mond tauschen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Dezember 2016)

Einige Services, wie die bewerteten Kämpfe und Spielsynchro, wurden bereits eingestellt, freie Kämpfe und Tausche kannst du zur Zeit noch machen. Beim letzten Generationenwechsel wurden diese Dienste allerdings auch nach einem halben Jahr für die alte Generation eingestellt. Für den aktuellen Generationenwechsel ist afaik noch nichts bekannt, aber man sollte sich seinen Teil denken können.

Von Pokemon Sonne und Mond sollte man auch nichts zurückschicken können, sobald der Mover mal da ist, das ist traditionell ein One-Way nach oben.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Dezember 2016)

Okay vielen Dank.


----------



## Dellwin (3. Dezember 2016)

Könnt ihr schon ein erstes Fazit ziehen zu Sonne und Mond? 

Überlege mir wieder wegen Pokemon vlt einen neuen 3DS zu kaufen. 

Aber ORAS kann ich wohl vergessen, wenn ich auch mal online spielen und tauschen will.

Nach allem was ich über die neuen Spiele lese und höre, reizen sie mich momentan ziemlich wenig. 

Die Punkte die mich stören :

- das Spiel soll sich durch unnötige Dialoge und Zwischensequenzen in die Länge ziehen. 
- es soll Einem genau angezeigt werden wo man hin muss (Rotomdex) und bei den Attacken welche am Effektivsten ist. 
- Die Pokemon Kämpfe sollen sehr einfach sein, die Gegner sollen meistens nur 1-2 Pokemon haben. 
- Mega Entwicklung soll weggefallen sein und dafür so ne neue Z Kraft eingeführt. 
- Sehr linearer Spielverlauf: Wege werden einfach versperrt bis sie storybedingt freigegeben werden. Kein freies Erkunden möglich. 
- subjektiv : Alola Formen und  neue Pokémon gefallen mir nicht. 

Positiv :

- Etwas frischer Wind durch Hawaii Setting, Inselprüfungen etc. 
- Wegfall VMs 
- Bei neuen gefangenen Pokémon kann man diese direkt ins Team holen. 

Wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Dezember 2016)

Das mit den Pokemonkämpfen kann ich nicht so bestätigen. Während du in früheren Editionen immer noch mit deinem Starter durchsweepen konntest, hatte ich bei dieser Edition teilweise das Gefühl, dass der Gegner ein bisschen mitdenken kann. Klar, wilde Pokemon bleiben dumm, aber "bessere" Trainer sind schon spürbar intelligenter. Was auch dagagen Hilft ist so eine Bremse gegen Grinder bzw. "nur-ein-Pokemon-User", wodurch die EXP-Ausbeute von dem Levelverhältnis abhängt)
Mit den Dialogen: Kommt immer drauf an, ob du ein bisschen Story magst. Ich fand sie durchaus gut gemacht und im Vergleich zu den letzten Spielen spielenswerter. Trotzdem darfst du jetzt keine Wunder da erwarten.
Mega-Entwicklungen sind nicht mehr das Forschungsgebiet der Professoren, deswegen werden sie nicht so stark behandelt, sind aber immer noch im Game.

Was ich schlecht gemacht finde, ist die ganze Sache mit dem Super-Spezial-Training. Hört sich anfangs gut an; ist auch eine gute Idee, aber die "Grindbremse" aus der Story zieht immer noch, wodurch das Lvl100 erreichen eine Qual ist. Auch dadurch, dass es wirklich nur eine, sagen wir "Instanz", zum Leveln gibt.

Es ist halt am Ende "nur" ein Pokemon-Game. Ein paar Punkte sind verbessert worden, ein paar nicht, alles in allem ist es halt nur ein weiteres in der Reihe.


----------



## Dellwin (7. Dezember 2016)

Leute ich bin auf der Suche nach (gebrauchten) new 3DS....hab diverse Angebote vorliegen,ein Gerät mit Garantie vom Septemer 2016 für 140€,wieviel würdet ihr für ein gebrauchtes Gerät so zahlen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich nehm bei gebrauchter Elektronik meistens die Faustregel 0.7 * Neupreis. Wenn du dazu ein Ladekabel bekommst (das bei einem neuen New 3DS nicht dabei ist) kann man durchaus über das 140€-Angebot nachdenken.


----------



## Dellwin (7. Dezember 2016)

Okay danke dir!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Dezember 2016)

Also wenn du dir schon überlegst, einen 3DS zu kaufen, würde ich nicht nur Pokémon im Auge behalten. Der 3DS hat ganz hervorragende Titel: ob Fire Emblem, Super Smash Bros, Mario Kart, die Zelda-Titel, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Metal Gear Solid 3, ...
Es lohnt sich, sich im Sortiment etwas umzusehen. Du findest bestimmt etwas nach deinem Geschmack, selbst wenn dir das neue Pokémon nicht gefallen sollte.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Dellwin (7. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ich hatte ja schon mal ne 3DS, aber gespielt hab ich nur Pokémon und ab und an Mario.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Dezember 2016)

Für die VGC-interessierten: Der derzeitige Weltmeister Wolfey Glick hat einige ausführliche Analysen zu neuen Alola-Mons gemacht:
Competitive Movesets! VGC17
 - YouTube
Mein persönliches Highlight: Silvally/Amigento





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3en0oAxCgDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (9. Dezember 2016)

Coole Sache! Werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal geben 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Dezember 2016)

Sooo, einige Leute aus /r/pokemon werden eine kleine Weihnachtsaktion machen:
(Bildversion, zu groß zum Upload)
Fill Wonder Trade 2016 - Album on Imgur
(Textversion)
Let's swarm WonderTrade with goodies for the next generation of Pokemon fans on December 25-26th! : pokemon
Und das ganze auf deutsch:
Lass uns Weihnachten den Wundertausch mit selteneren Pokemon, wie Versionexclusiven oder Late-Game Mons, vllt. HAs und einer einigermaßen Battletauglichkeit füllen.


----------



## Dellwin (13. Dezember 2016)

Mal ne Frage, WO kann man mehr Pokémon im Spiel fangen, entwickeln etc? 

ORAS oder SoMo?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Dezember 2016)

Wann und wie/wo kann man Wundertausch in SoMo nutzen? 
Habe es gerade angefangen und vergessen wie es in OrAs war


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Dezember 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, WO kann man mehr Pokémon im Spiel fangen, entwickeln etc?
> 
> ORAS oder SoMo?
> 
> ...



Das dürfte sich nicht so viel tun. ORAS hatte gefühlt mehr, ich kann mich aber auch irren. Sun/Moon wirst du etwas mehr als 300 Pokemon ganz gut aufgestellt sein.
Afaik kann man in keiner der beiden Optionen sogar einen vollständingen Kanto-Dex bekommen, allerdings kann man mit ORAS + XY den ganzen Dex aufspannen, was für das ORAS+GTS (Globales Tauschsystem) spricht, allerdings müsste ich dort noch schauen, ob und wie lange es noch aufhat. (Meine Intuiton würde jetzt spontan sagen, dass es noch auf hat)
Das mit dem Pokedex stimmt aktuell so, kann sich aber mit der Umstellung der Bank von Gen 6  zu Gen 7 ändern (muss aber nicht).



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wann und wie/wo kann man Wundertausch in SoMo nutzen?
> Habe es gerade angefangen und vergessen wie es in OrAs war



SuMo: Festival Plaza -> Tausch -> Wundertausch
Oras war es in diesem praktischen Menü im unteren Bildschirm.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Dezember 2016)

Noch 2 Fragen, 

1. Wann macht es Sinn den Insel-Scanner zu benutzen? Sicherlich erst spät im Spiel, wenn man die ganze Insel bereisen kann per Flug nehme ich an? 
Weil ich hätte jetzt ein Insel-Scan verfügbar, bin aber noch ganz am Anfang des Spiels. Daher aufheben oder kann man ihn trotzdem schon sinnvoll einsetzen? 

2. Wie sinnvoll ist das Pflegen der Pokemon? Ich muss ganz ehrlich sein, es nervt mich schon jetzt extrem, weil es einfach alle 5 min wieder gepflegt werden will mit Essen oder streicheln. Was habe ich davon, sollte ich es wirklich immer durchziehen? 
Und warum hat das Futter verschiedene Farben, gibt es dort ein Unterschied?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Dezember 2016)

1. Der Insel-Scanner findet dir auf der Insel, auf der du dich zur Zeit befindest, abhängig vom Wochentag ein nicht in Alola heimisches Pokemon. Listen dazu kann man wenn gewünscht recht schnell finden.

2. Das Pflegen der Pokemon ist nicht notwendig (es sei denn, du willst Feelinara), es kann dir allerdings im PvE Boni geben, wie Ausweichen, 1 KP Überleben oder Statusheilungen als Zufallsereignisse. Allerdings ist es nicht notwendig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Dezember 2016)

Der Scanner ist aber wohl nur begrenzte Zeit aktiv. Daher meine Frage ob es überhaupt Sinn macht ihn zu nutzen, wenn man noch gar nicht die ganze Insel bereisen kann? 

Ah alles klar. Und Einfluss auf Entwicklungen die Pichu-Pikachu hat es auch nicht?


----------



## Dellwin (18. Dezember 2016)

So nachdem ich Einige von euch genervt hab mit Fragen,hab ich mir nun endlich einen weißen new 3DS gekauft inkl. Ladekabel, Sonne, AS und einer erweiterten Garantie von 2 Jahren für 155€ .


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Mein Bro hat bald Geburtstag und er wünscht sich irgendeine _EX_ *Garados*-Karte .. ?!
Ist dies eine Sammelkarte.. ?!
Könnt ihr mir bitte 1-2 Links schicken.


Bin da echt ein Laie ..


----------



## Ajani (24. Juni 2017)

Klingt schon nach diesem komischen Sammelkartenspiel, aber habe davon auch keine Ahnung. ^^ Was anderes, wobei es wohl jedem Fan bereits bekannt ist: 

Pokemon - Switch-Titel wird ein klassisches "Sammeln, Kampfen, Trainieren"-Spiel - GamePro

Wenn es Ende 2018 wirklich kommt, muss einfach eine Switch ins Haus. Mit Zelda und vielen anderen Nintendo Games lohnt sich der Kauf dann auch endlcih.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> Mein Bro hat bald Geburtstag und er wünscht sich irgendeine _EX_ *Garados*-Karte .. ?!
> ...



3 Sekunden Google und das auch als Laie... 

Garados-EX | XY—Promo | Sammelkarten-Datenbank | Pokemon.de


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Juni 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 3 Sekunden Google und das auch als Laie...
> 
> Garados-EX | XY—Promo | Sammelkarten-Datenbank | Pokemon.de



Die Homepage kenne ich schon.
Bloß weiß ich nicht woher ich solche Karten bekommen .. im Set, einzeln, wo ?!


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juni 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die Homepage kenne ich schon.
> Bloß weiß ich nicht woher ich solche Karten bekommen .. im Set, einzeln, wo ?!


eBay

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die Homepage kenne ich schon.
> Bloß weiß ich nicht woher ich solche Karten bekommen .. im Set, einzeln, wo ?!



Hörte sich so an als wärst du noch nicht mal sicher ob es eine Sammelkarte ist. 

Jedenfalls, da du ja laut deinem Profil in Wien wohnst versuch es doch mal hier, ebenfalls mit 3 Sekunden Google und dm Suchbegriff "Sammelkarten Laden Wien" gefunden:



> SpielRaum GmbH
> Otto-Bauer-Gasse 17
> 1060 Wien
> 
> ...



Sofern der sich nicht grundlegend von dieser Art Läden hier in Deutschland unterscheidet, was ich stark bezweifle, solltest du dort auch gebrauchte Pokemon-Karten kaufen können und mit etwas Glück auch die gesuchte Garados-EX Karte.

Oder hier gibt es zum Beispiel auf ebay auch eine Auktion für dass Garados-EX:

Garados EX / Gyarados EX - 26/122 XY Turbofieber - EX Karte Deutsch NM Pokemon  | eBay


----------

